# Birchbox January 2014 (SPOILERS!)



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2013)

Thinking ahead


----------



## Dawn Horton (Dec 16, 2013)

So ready for the new year !


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm seriously hoping BB delivers some amazingness in January!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm afraid of what I will get because I've been pretty happy with my last few boxes. I due for a real stinker.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Dec 16, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for a great box to start off the new year!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 17, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) I have loved January pretty much every year.


----------



## Miche (Dec 18, 2013)

Hoping for a good January box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 18, 2013)

Disappointed in my December box so I'm hoping for an amazing January box. I am so hoping for a lip scrub in one of my sub boxes, even if it's a small sample I would be happy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 18, 2013)

My December box was not exciting for me. I got 2 boxes in November, also not so great. I'm just not as thrilled with Birchbox as I was last Winter. Every box I've seen for December has been blah. I thought maybe I'm feeling the Birchbox Burnout after a year and a half, but it's not just me. I am looking forward to January's box and comtemplating February already.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 18, 2013)

At the rate my December box is coming. It may be Janurary before I get it. Ever since I switched to a yearly sub. My box is coming later and later.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My December box was not exciting for me. I got 2 boxes in November, also not so great. I'm just not as thrilled with Birchbox as I was last Winter. Every box I've seen for December has been blah. I thought maybe I'm feeling the Birchbox Burnout after a year and a half, but it's not just me. I am looking forward to January's box and comtemplating February already.
I've had Birchbox Burnout so many times that I'm on my 4th time subscribing! LOL I feel like the quality of what they send and how they curate the boxes goes in waves. I've had 2 out of 3 of my boxes this time around be pretty lackluster. The only thing that's keeping me around is that they have such a great rewards program...I think that's what keeps a lot of us subscribed! haha


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm excited about this one!  I cancelled Ipsy after about 6 months.. we'll see how I feel about it next month!  I still haven't gotten my December box and I'm excited about January!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever cancel Birchbox tbh. Even though I'm not always happy with the samples, the points system makes up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I'll ever cancel Birchbox tbh. Even though I'm not always happy with the samples, the points system makes up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Agreed! Always amazed at all the stuff I'm able get with discount codes/points.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Dec 19, 2013)

I've gotten lucky in that every box I've gotten since resubbing has been great. I'm hoping January will continue the streak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I'll ever cancel Birchbox tbh. Even though I'm not always happy with the samples, the points system makes up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I honestly think that's why most people stay! I mean, you get approximately 50 points per box, which is $5 in the shop. So you pay $10 for samples shipped to your door (we always forget about the cost of shipping!) and a $5 credit for their online store. Honestly, even when I have less than stellar samples I don't cancel because it's not just about the samples, it's the whole service all-together. They're a genuine sampling service, where their main goal is to send people products from brands that we haven't tried/have wanted to try etc, and then give us credit so that we can buy full sizes of the items we sample. For all the complaints and harassment they get on their facebook, you would think people forget what they actually signed up for!


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 19, 2013)

Same here.  The December box was my 20th month, and I'd say that I've been really pleased with 75% of my box contents overall. When I look at the big picture, it's pretty inexpensive: $110 for annual subscription, get back $5-$6 in points each month, so the net cost is about $4 per month for my little "present."  Plus, Birchbox keeps adding great brands, like Laura Mercier, Benefit, Eyeko, LAQA, Suki, etc. Awesome mix of big names and more indie companies.

2013 was my first full year subscribing to Birchbox (started in May 2012), and it's the first time ever that I didn't earn enough Sephora points for VIB for the upcoming year (2014). I'm $52 away, but I'm not going to buy something just to get there.  More and more of my beauty budget is going to Birchbox


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 19, 2013)

Bb posted this on Instagram!! Eye shadow?? Here is what the post said...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Bb posted this on Instagram!! Eye shadow?? Here is what the post said...




Looks like a shadow! Very cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good find and a VERY early spoiler! lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to the January box simply because I've been so icktastic that I am cranky about my December boxes simply because I look at them and think about how sick I was when they arrived! I fully realize it's a ridiculous thing, but that association is still there.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm looking forward to next year already! Hoping for better BB's than last month too.


----------



## lsarao (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I'll ever cancel Birchbox tbh. Even though I'm not always happy with the samples, the points system makes up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree! I've gotten a few full sized items I never would've spent the money on with points!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 20, 2013)

updates


----------



## Autym Henderson (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed! Always amazed at all the stuff I'm able get with discount codes/points. 






I know! I'm a points hoarder and I've finally gotten to $50 in points and part of me wants to spend it, but the hoarder in me wants to save, save, save until I get a code emailed to me!


----------



## NaydeneM (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking to be excited about January's box! Hopefully....


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I honestly think that's why most people stay! I mean, you get approximately 50 points per box, which is $5 in the shop. So you pay $10 for samples shipped to your door (we always forget about the cost of shipping!) and a $5 credit for their online store. Honestly, even when I have less than stellar samples I don't cancel because it's not just about the samples, it's the whole service all-together. They're a genuine sampling service, where their main goal is to send people products from brands that we haven't tried/have wanted to try etc, and then give us credit so that we can buy full sizes of the items we sample. For all the complaints and harassment they get on their facebook, you would think people forget what they actually signed up for!
Sooooo true. I just used my 13 month anniversary code to get a $70 bottle of perfume and box of chocolate for free! It's the main reason I didn't qualify for VIB with Sephora, this year. They have some nice deluxe samples, sometimes, but they would never let me "earn" a free full sized bottle of perfume. That, and my beauty IQ has gone way up since I subscribed. I feel like my makeup and hair look 100% better than they did before, because I've found what works best for my skin, hair, and makeup.

December's box was kind of boring, for me, so I am really looking forward to January spoilers. That eyeshadow spoiler looked really dark.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 21, 2013)

Definitely hoping for a great January box as I really didn't like anything in my December box and did a full box trade. XD


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

updates!  and glad to see it's not a shade of brown shadow!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 21, 2013)

I liked my December box pretty well. I liked that I got one make-up item, one lotion type item (did not like the scent on that, but that was okay), chocolate, a skin care item (exfoliant), and a hair care item I could actually use. I am not crazy about getting most hair care, but the dry shampoo I could use. Here are a few things on my wishlist:

- lip scrub

- face scrub (like the sugar scrub type)

- a yummy/food scented lotion/hand cream

- a glitter nail topcoat

- a creme nail polish

- a berry lip color

- a yummy/food scented perfume (if I must get perfume, I like these scents)

- a face mask

- a hair mask

- a 100% Pure make-up item, or really anything from them

Any of those would be great for me. This will be my third month with BB so I might be asking for things they do not do, but those are still things I would like ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so excited for the January box!  I have had some hits and misses with BB over the last year but they every box so far has had at least one awesome item.  For last month it was the huge sea salt spray, love it!  I'm hoping there is something glittery for the new year.  Maybe a gold glitter eyeliner?


----------



## jocedun (Dec 23, 2013)

So excited for this month! Give me all the skincare. 

Depending on how January goes, I may end up becoming a part of the 2-box group by gifting a 3-month subscription to my other account, I have just been digging Birchbox and it's points system so much over the last few months that it is tempting me every day.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited for this month! Give me all the skincare. 

Depending on how January goes, I may end up becoming a part of the 2-box group by gifting a 3-month subscription to my other account, I have just been digging Birchbox and it's points system so much over the last few months that it is tempting me every day. 
Absolutely!  My extra three month sub ends after January and I'm thinking of using points to do another one.  BB really has me hooked.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 23, 2013)

I just upgraded to a year sub with the yearly99 code! Merry Christmas to me! I figure its $99 plus I got 99 points (aka $10 in credits) for upgrading which technically makes it $89 plus an average of $5 a month in points/credits. That makes it $29 for 12 months of fabulousness shipped to my door. What is that? A little over $2 a box? Yes, please.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Bb posted this on Instagram!! Eye shadow?? Here is what the post said...




Has anyone been able to find a link to the spoiler the first 15 saw? I'm psyched. Gray eyeshadow is a staple for me, and I love trying new colors and formulations.I hope it's a shadow pencil.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## sbeam36 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't wait for spoilers! !


----------



## KayEss (Dec 25, 2013)

Birchbox is the one subscription that I will never (barring extreme poverty) get rid of! I am very happy to be starting another year with them. I will be happy with pretty much everything, but things I do not want: lip gloss, salt spray, hair spray. I wonder if that glitch in the app has been fixed yet? I hope not!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 25, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 26, 2013)

updates!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2013)

Hand cream season continues, so I'll throw my vote over there! A leave-in conditioner would be great, too. This is going to be my last two-box month because I need to pare down all of the *stuff* in my apartment, and my secondary Birchbox needs to go.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hand cream season continues, so I'll throw my vote over there! A leave-in conditioner would be great, too. This is going to be my last two-box month because I need to pare down all of the *stuff* in my apartment, and my secondary Birchbox needs to go.

Same- except I'm up to my eyeballs in hand cream right now!  Birchbox sent me a replacement box because one of my boxes disappeared into the abyss of my post office, but then it finally was delivered to my apartment.. the second one came with the same hand cream a few days later!  Not complaining but so many extras!  I also got a TON of makeup for Christmas.. I have to stop buying makeup at all.  Have to have to have to.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have to vote "no" for hand creams. I struggle with eczema, only on my hands, and I have one lotion that works and doesn't irritate my already sensitive hands. I wish I could use other hand creams because some of them smell so amazing, but anything scented irritates my hands. Oh well. I would love a leave in conditioner. I seem to go through them very fast. I would love an eye cream or a face moisturizer, even though I just purchased myself a philosophy eye cream. I always like to try new ones.


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 26, 2013)

Wishlist for Birchbox - Face mask - Eye Cream - Hand cream - Mascara - Berry colored lip gloss


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2013)

Ugh, mascara. If they send it, I get it -- but my eyes are too twitchy for me to wear it. Whenever something touches my eyelashes, my eyelids flip out like they're Venus flytraps. I probably have a dozen unopened tubes right now thanks to subs.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Dec 26, 2013)

While this isn't a post about January's box I had to share my BB freebies - purchased all with points!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While this isn't a post about January's box I had to share my BB freebies - purchased all with points!




Wow!  You go girl!  I just used up my points too.  Finally got the Dr. Jart BB cream I've been lusting after.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kristen121 (Dec 26, 2013)

I would love to get hand cream and hair oil in my January box.


----------



## audiophilekate (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to get hand cream and hair oil in my January box.
I definitely wouldn't argue with another Amika hair oil sample, especially if it's the huge "travel size" one I got last time.

I'd like cuticle oil or maybe a J.R. Watkins hand &amp; cuticle salve, foot repair salve - or any J.R. Watkins sample they may want to throw my way, honestly.  The Clark's Botanicals lip balm (or any good lip balm) might be nice too.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm hoping for anything from TheBalm...their samples are so freaking adorable! I wouldn't mind a body scrub or an awesome shaving cream...I think I'm stocked on hand cream for the winter. I'd also love to get some of those mini MAKE eye shadow samples.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping for anything from TheBalm...their samples are so freaking adorable! I wouldn't mind a body scrub or an awesome shaving cream...I think I'm stocked on hand cream for the winter. I'd also love to get some of those mini MAKE eye shadow samples.
I would love a body scrub.  I have so many face scrubs now but nothing for the body.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2013)

My wishlist includes:

~Lotion!! (Any recommendations for keratosis pilaris? Nothing I have ever tried has made any improvement.)

~Leave-in conditioner!

~Moisturizer (my juice beauty just ran out




)

basically anything mositurizing..lol i'll accept any makeup, and anything sparkly as well.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 27, 2013)

I tried the Amika Hair Mask/conditioner and I LOVE it! I recall a few months ago there being some mention on here of a HUGE sale on large-size bottles of this stuff. Someone was saying they wait for these sales to stock up. Does anyone recall the details? How much, how often, etc. TIA!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

I was just looking through BB's new items. I hope they send me a sample of the Ruby Wing color changing nail polish because actually I'm a kid stuck in an adult's body.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 27, 2013)

> My wishlist includes: ~Lotion!! (Any recommendations for keratosis pilaris? Nothing I have ever tried has made any improvement.) ~Leave-in conditioner! ~Moisturizer (my juice beauty just ran out :icon_cry: ) basically anything mositurizing..lol i'll accept any makeup, and anything sparkly as well. :icon_chee


 I have keratosis piliaris. The only thing I've found that works well is 100% coconut oil. I buy if from the grocery store and it's cheaper than the natural beauty products even though it's the same thing. It's solid at room temperature so I put the jar in the shower with me to soften up. I put it on the affected areas after cleansing and then let the heat work it in a bit. After awhile I just quickly rinse off the excess and that's it. Btw with mine, I noticed exfoliating makes it worse. Even with just one of those pouf things.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have keratosis piliaris. The only thing I've found that works well is 100% coconut oil. I buy if from the grocery store and it's cheaper than the natural beauty products even though it's the same thing. It's solid at room temperature so I put the jar in the shower with me to soften up. I put it on the affected areas after cleansing and then let the heat work it in a bit. After awhile I just quickly rinse off the excess and that's it. Btw with mine, I noticed exfoliating makes it worse. Even with just one of those pouf things.

I've noticed the same thing about exfoliating... Gave that up a long time ago, well except for my calves when I shave my legs. My KP affects nearly my entire body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A derm once prescribed me a salicylic acid (ointment? or something like that) and a topical retinoid cream to try... but they were both expensive and I would prefer less harsh chemicals. I didn't see the point of treating it with chemicals that would irritate my skin, it's already bad enough and as soon as the treatment stopped the KP would be back.

Might have to pick up some coconut oil on the next shopping trip...Thanks for the suggestion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you put it on while you are in the shower? and let it soak in while you shower? Like while you shampoo your hair or something?


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My wishlist includes:

~Lotion!! *(Any recommendations for keratosis pilaris? Nothing I have ever tried has made any improvement.)*

~Leave-in conditioner!

~Moisturizer (my juice beauty just ran out



)

basically anything mositurizing..lol i'll accept any makeup, and anything sparkly as well.




When I had this as a kid, the dermatologist told me to use a body lotion with lactic acid in it, specifically, AmLactin.  There are other brands with it I'm sure these days.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 27, 2013)

> I tried the Amika Hair Mask/conditioner and I LOVE it! I recall a few months ago there being some mention on here of a HUGE sale on large-size bottles of this stuff. Someone was saying they wait for these sales to stock up.Â Does anyone recall the details? How much, how often, etc. TIA!


 I know what you are talking about! I definitely bought Amika hair mask in this sale and posted about it on here. It was the Beauty Brands Liter Sale this summer...July I believe? The big tubs of it were about $12. It's an amazing deal. If I recall it's an annual thing.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 27, 2013)

Ah, ok so I've still got half a year to wait. Thanks for the info, I'll be stalking the liter sale this summer!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I've noticed the same thing about exfoliating... Gave that up a long time ago, well except for my calves when I shave my legs. My KP affects nearly my entire body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A derm once prescribed me a salicylic acid (ointment? or something like that) and a topical retinoid cream to try... but they were both expensive and I would prefer less harsh chemicals. I didn't see the point of treating it with chemicals that would irritate my skin, it's already bad enough and as soon as the treatment stopped the KP would be back. Might have to pick up some coconut oil on the next shopping trip...Thanks for the suggestion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you put it on while you are in the shower? and let it soak in while you shower? Like while you shampoo your hair or something?


 I'm also a total fan of more natural products! I put the jar in the shower to warm it up otherwise it's pretty much solid. Lol. The shower heat warms it to a softer consistency. I put it on while I do my hair and whatnot then rinse later. I get it really bad on my thighs, around my knees, and on the sides of my hips.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, ok so I've still got half a year to wait. Thanks for the info, I'll be stalking the liter sale this summer!
Thanks for asking, I had forgotten about it, and now I have it marked on my new calendar.

Speaking of Amika, I would love a sample of the Blow Up spray, or hairspray, in my January box. I'd also love to sample the juice beauty lipsticks. Or anything else, pretty much, from Juice Beauty. And that lipgloss sample they were sending out, the dark one, I don't recall what brand.


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 27, 2013)

> My wishlist includes: ~Lotion!! (Any recommendations for keratosis pilaris? Nothing I have ever tried has made any improvement.) ~Leave-in conditioner! ~Moisturizer (my juice beauty just ran out :icon_cry: ) basically anything mositurizing..lol i'll accept any makeup, and anything sparkly as well. :icon_chee


 I heard the product "KP Duty" works. I haven't given it a try because it's pricey though. I saw it at ulta and sephora!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 27, 2013)

Updates, please! *waves*

Hello, Dear MuT Ladies!

Happy New Year! 




 &lt;---------- kk this *could* be a sparkler and a party hat ... right? LOL


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2013)

> I heard the product "KP Duty" works. I haven't given it a try because it's pricey though. I saw it at ulta and sephora!


 Darn!!! Wish I read this sooner!! I literally just left ulta.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2013)

Also, jouer crackers are on sale for $12 now!


----------



## wahina83 (Dec 27, 2013)

> I heard the product "KP Duty" works. I haven't given it a try because it's pricey though. I saw it at ulta and sephora!


 I've tried the kp duty and it works well...it's a bit pricey but the jar goes a long way


----------



## AshleyK (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, jouer crackers are on sale for $12 now!
I thought that $16 was way too much for that, but now since I have 100 points I really want to get it and only spend $2! So tempting.. but I really want to save my points... decisions decisions.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2013)

> I thought that $16 was way too much for that, but now since I have 100 points I really want to get it and only spend $2! So tempting.. but I really want to save my points... decisions decisions.


 The struggle is real.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Dec 28, 2013)

> My wishlist includes: ~Lotion!! (Any recommendations for keratosis pilaris? Nothing I have ever tried has made any improvement.) ~Leave-in conditioner! ~Moisturizer (my juice beauty just ran out :icon_cry: ) basically anything mositurizing..lol i'll accept any makeup, and anything sparkly as well. :icon_chee


 I use Avene Akerat and La Roche Posay Iso Urea Body Milk. They're both cheaper than KP Duty and works really well.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the KP suggestions!! With the hubby going out after work and the baby and MIL in bed... Tonight I have dedicated to: ME TIME! :-D Mud Mask: CHECK! Pedicure: CHECK! Movie/Eye Candy: CHECK! Thor... Yummy! (; Manicure: In Progress


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hand cream season continues, so I'll throw my vote over there! A leave-in conditioner would be great, too. This is going to be my last two-box month because I need to pare down all of the *stuff* in my apartment, and my secondary Birchbox needs to go.

Same- except I'm up to my eyeballs in hand cream right now!  Birchbox sent me a replacement box because one of my boxes disappeared into the abyss of my post office, but then it finally was delivered to my apartment.. the second one came with the same hand cream a few days later!  Not complaining but so many extras!  I also got a TON of makeup for Christmas.. I have to stop buying makeup at all.  Have to have to have to.

Im in the same boat, I have gotten so many lotions in the past 2 years I just cant keep up with all of them. I keep saying I need to stop buying makeup but I cant stop.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While this isn't a post about January's box I had to share my BB freebies - purchased all with points!




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would love  to have some Amika or Laura Mercier in my box.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Dec 29, 2013)

I second theBalm products!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 29, 2013)

I was just thinking it would be great to get a box of new brands for the new year.  That would be a great way to check out new companies and fit the whole theme idea.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 29, 2013)

I totally agree, LadyK! I would love to try some new brands and kick off the new year by shaking up my skincare or makeup routine.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Dec 29, 2013)

OK had a bit of a fiasco this month.



so the top left was the box I was supposed to get. The bottom is what they sent me. So I emailed them and they said they would send me a replacement. I just looked today and my box changed to the picture on the right! I guess that's what my replacement will contain ? Anyone know if these items are good?


----------



## Yeti (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OK had a bit of a fiasco this month. 

so the top left was the box I was supposed to get. The bottom is what they sent me. So I emailed them and they said they would send me a replacement. I just looked today and my box changed to the picture on the right! I guess that's what my replacement will contain ? Anyone know if these items are good?
Yes yes yes!  I received the box pictured on the right (except I got foil packets instead of a deluxe size of the Nelson J) and it is my favorite birchbox yet.  I have been subscribed for over a year.  That serum is the first one I have tried that didn't irritate my skin, the lip pencil in soft nude is gorgeous and simple without being too pale/washed out on me and the candle smells fantastic.


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 29, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just upgraded to a year sub with the yearly99 code! Merry Christmas to me! I figure its $99 plus I got 99 points (aka $10 in credits) for upgrading which technically makes it $89 plus an average of $5 a month in points/credits. That makes it $29 for 12 months of fabulousness shipped to my door. What is that? A little over $2 a box? Yes, please.
I'm sooo close to subbing for BB, and if this code works for newcomers, I am so there. Does it work for newbies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sooo close to subbing for BB, and if this code works for newcomers, I am so there. Does it work for newbies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I couldn't get it to work.  But let me know if you do... I'm trying to get an annual one too. I tried 3 months last year (it was ok). Happy to use a new email address and it will be a new address as well.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't get it to work.  But let me know if you do... I'm trying to get an annual one too. I tried 3 months last year (it was ok). Happy to use a new email address and it will be a new address as well.
Womp womp, didn't even notice the wait period of 2 weeks. I'll try it if I get the chance... I just signed up now.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know what you are talking about! I definitely bought Amika hair mask in this sale and posted about it on here. It was the Beauty Brands Liter Sale this summer...July I believe? The big tubs of it were about $12. It's an amazing deal. If I recall it's an annual thing.
Is this on Birchbox??? OMG I am excited to save up points now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this on Birchbox??? OMG I am excited to save up points now. 
No, this is the Beauty Brands Liter Sale! (beautybrands.com)


----------



## disconik (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, because I'm a nutjob, I went ahead and started prowling through box links.  They've got place holders and some semi-populated bags up to 19 at this point (we know this will change).  I compiled some of the products we're seeing so far.



Spoiler



The Inika eyeshadow is nice but I am seriously SO overloaded with eyeshadow right now.  

Inika Mineral Eyeshadow Reviver Clothing Deodorant Swipes Viva La Juicy Juicy Couture Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Benetint Klorane Dry Shampoo Ahmad Tea Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm Paula's Choice RESIST Antioxidant Serum Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Cream Camille Beckman Body Butter Nelson J Argan Oil Non Foaming Shampoo Whish 3 Wishes Body Butter Nelson J Argan Oil Healing Mask 100% Pure Body Cream 100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara Liz Earle Starter Kit Toni &amp; Guy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner for Damaged Hair Toni &amp; Guy Heat Protection Mist Dr. Jart+ Premium BB SPF 45




There are only a couple of fully populated boxes and god I want box 6 SO badly!   https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb6   I want that Ruby Wing Nail Polish and the Liz Earle kit.   Box 11 is pretty good, too.  But I know I'm out on it since I've already gotten the Dr. Jart (which I fell in love with and ended up buying the full size of) and Dr. Lipp (which I didn't like at first but then adored as a cuticle balm).   https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb11   I'd take box 12, too.    https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb12


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking at those spoilers and browsing the box pages I am def more excited for this month after a so so December box!


----------



## neeleywife (Dec 30, 2013)

im hoping to try beauty protector or perfect 10 in my birchbox this month. Ive heard great things about it and my hair could use some help


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 31, 2013)

Really excited about this month... especially one of the spoilers!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OK had a bit of a fiasco this month. 

so the top left was the box I was supposed to get. The bottom is what they sent me. So I emailed them and they said they would send me a replacement. I just looked today and my box changed to the picture on the right! I guess that's what my replacement will contain ? Anyone know if these items are good?

I got that box and seriously enjoyed everything except the shampoo. I loved the candle and can't wait to give it as a gift in the future.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 31, 2013)

> im hoping to try beauty protector or perfect 10 in my birchbox this month. Ive heard great things about it and my hair could use some helpÂ  :smilehappyyes:


 I got the Beauty Protector detangler in my first box last month and it's the one item I bought a full size of. I love everything about it, I hope it's in your box!


----------



## eeks1990 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Bb posted this on Instagram!! Eye shadow?? Here is what the post said...



looks interesting. I wonder what nail polish they're wearing is this picture by the way, looks really pretty.


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oooh, 100% Pure! I've been wanting to try some of their products for awhile now!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 31, 2013)

Some of those items look interesting.  This is definitely making me optimistic for January.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2013)

Now that the holidays are (almost!) over, I'm super excited for my Birchbox this month!  Haha I barely looked at mine (aside from wolfing down the fortune cookie!) in Dec, but I know it will be a vital part of my "It's cold AND I can't shop anymore!" winter let-down.  I absolutely loved my January 2013 box and I'm hoping this one will be just as great!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2013)

Along vaguely similar lines, my cold is pretty much gone, and I'm practically not coughing (thanks to allergies, I always have a cough, but this is almost at the usual just-allergies-and-not-anything-to-worry-about level), but I was sick for so much of December that I barely looked at my boxes because I didn't want to associate any good stuff with the ick.  Even now, though, I keep looking at the box contents and thinking, "Meh."  I'm definitely hoping for some good stuff in January!  I'm specifically crossing my fingers and hoping that they send stila out.  It doesn't matter what they send or even whether I get it.  I just want free shipping on stila stuff!  The cap on one of my favorite smudge sticks cracked, and now it's unusable.

I'll probably get whatever lip product they send out since they love to send those to me.  I just hope it's not a warm color, a red, or a plumping product.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 31, 2013)

> Along vaguely similarÂ lines, my cold is pretty muchÂ gone, and I'm practically not coughing (thanks to allergies, I always have a cough, but this is almost at the usual just-allergies-and-not-anything-to-worry-about level), but I was sick for so much of December that I barely looked at my boxes because I didn't want to associate any good stuff with the ick. Â Even now, though, I keep looking at the box contents and thinking, "Meh." Â I'm definitely hoping for some good stuff in January! Â I'm specifically crossing my fingers and hoping that they send stila out. Â It doesn't matter what they send or even whether I get it. Â I just want free shipping on stila stuff! Â The cap on one of my favorite smudge sticks cracked, and now it's unusable. I'll probably get whatever lip product they send out since they love to send those to me. Â I just hope it's not a warm color, a red, or a plumping product.


 Send all the plumping products my way! I have almost no top lip. Lol. If I put on plumping products, it's at least kinda there. Lmao.


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 1, 2014)

I got a gift sub. coming this month. Has anyone gotten a welcome box recently? What was in it?


----------



## cari12 (Jan 1, 2014)

> I got a gift sub. coming this month. Has anyone gotten a welcome box recently? What was in it?


 The one I'm seeing on IG lately has the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner, benetint, a sparkly polish, and a full sized Ghiradelli chocolate bar


----------



## samvanz12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift sub. coming this month. Has anyone gotten a welcome box recently? What was in it?
This is what I got in my Welcome Box in November, although I'm sure they change it up fairly frequently:

Bain de Terre macadamia oil NOURISHING CONDITIONER
Bain de Terre macadamia oil NOURISHING SHAMPOO
EvologieÂ® Stay Clear Cream
Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
 
*Edited because I didn't like how the post looked... haha.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift sub. coming this month. Has anyone gotten a welcome box recently? What was in it?
I gifted 2 subs in December and they both got: Beauty Protecter Spray, Laqa Lip pencil-ring of fire, Chauo chocolate, Harvey Prince Hello and a Color Club nail polish in Dark and Stormy.  Boxes I wish I would have got.  Lol


----------



## Jerard (Jan 1, 2014)

I just started Birchbox (and Ipsy) in December, I'm excited for the new year. I haven't been able to get my December Birchbox yet though, it's at college. D; I won't see it until the end of January. So I'll have two by then.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 1, 2014)

I am so bad about trying to find out what's in my box before it arrives! I did some digging and came across this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb6 and it shows me 5 items that I'm assuming are going to be in my January box! I don't want to totally spoil anything for others but I think if you want to know what's in your box this month before it reaches you, you can go to that link and peek!

It didn't show eye shadow for me like the BB spoiler on Instagram. Of course, we don't all get the same thing! I'd be interested to know what others see when they go to that link.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so bad about trying to find out what's in my box before it arrives! I did some digging and came across this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb6 and it shows me 5 items that I'm assuming are going to be in my January box! I don't want to totally spoil anything for others but I think if you want to know what's in your box this month before it reaches you, you can go to that link and peek!

It didn't show eye shadow for me like the BB spoiler on Instagram. Of course, we don't all get the same thing! I'd be interested to know what others see when they go to that link.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that's what's included for people receiving box 6, but I haven't found out a way to determine which box variation I'm receiving before my https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 page updates with the January selections. Although, you can apparently view your box history in the iPhone app and determine what's in your box by a process of elimination before the above link updates. I don't have an iPhone, though, so I'm not sure if the hack is working yet this month.. 

If you want to view the (currently half-populated) box variants, you can find them at the following URLS:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb5

...etc.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think that's what's included for people receiving box 6, but I haven't found out a way to determine which box variation I'm receiving before my https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 page updates with the January selections. Although, you can apparently view your box history in the iPhone app and determine what's in your box by a process of elimination before the above link updates. I don't have an iPhone, though, so I'm not sure if the hack is working yet this month..

If you want to view the (currently half-populated) box variants, you can find them at the following URLS:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb5

...etc.

Ohhh okay! I didn't understand that there were variations determined by a number. That makes sense, and now I'm going to go look at every one of those and try to guess which one I am!! Haha. I don't have an iphone either, but I think I can probably figure this out by looking back at my past boxes on my own!

Thanks so much!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 1, 2014)

So far the app trick isn't working this month.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ohhh okay! I didn't understand that there were variations determined by a number. That makes sense, and now I'm going to go look at every one of those and try to guess which one I am!! Haha. I don't have an iphone either, but I think I can probably figure this out by looking back at my past boxes on my own!

Thanks so much!

I think you can whittle down the possible boxes you might be receiving by eliminating any that had an item you received in a previous month, but I'm not 100% sure they never send out duplicates. Can anyone verify?  It seems that people get dupes in the Pick Two/Mystery Sample packs (and people with more than one BB sub).


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you can whittle down the possible boxes you might be receiving by eliminating any that had an item you received in a previous month, but I'm not 100% sure they never send out duplicates. Can anyone verify?  It seems that people get dupes in the Pick Two/Mystery Sample packs (and people with more than one BB sub).

Well I was able to figure out that for December, I was bb30... Yes, there were that many variations! I stopped there b/c it matched what I received but there was probably even more. I tired to do this same trick for November though and had no luck so not sure what number I was then? I assumed it would be the same number each month but that didn't work. Ahh well maybe it isn't meant for me to know yet! After all the fun is in the surprise, right? (I always tried to peek at Christmas too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 1, 2014)

> Well I was able to figure out that for December, I was bb30... Yes, there were that many variations! I stopped there b/c it matched what I received but there was probably even more. I tired to do this same trick for November though and had no luck so not sure what number I was then? I assumed it would be the same number each month but that didn't work. Ahh well maybe it isn't meant for me to know yet! After all the fun is in the surprise, right? (I always tried to peek at Christmas too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 There are usually 50ish variations a month and box number changes, at least no pattern for me. Box pages will slowly start populating as the 10th comes closer


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eeks1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  looks interesting. I wonder what nail polish they're wearing is this picture by the way, looks really pretty.

I'm wondering if that's the Inika Mineral Eyeshadow from the Instagram that's showing up in a couple box variants, maybe in Thunder?


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 1, 2014)

> I think you can whittle down the possible boxes you might be receiving by eliminating any that had an item you received in a previous month, but I'm not 100% sure they never send out duplicates. Can anyone verify? Â It seems that people get dupes in the Pick Two/Mystery Sample packsÂ (and people with more than one BB sub).


 You shouldn't get duplicates. But you could get a different "flavor" Like some people got tea in November but they got a different tea in December.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So far the app trick isn't working this month.

I'm hoping it hasn't updated and the "discovery" section thing will work again for this month.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well I was able to figure out that for December, I was bb30... Yes, there were that many variations! I stopped there b/c it matched what I received but there was probably even more. I tired to do this same trick for November though and had no luck so not sure what number I was then? I assumed it would be the same number each month but that didn't work. Ahh well maybe it isn't meant for me to know yet! After all the fun is in the surprise, right? (I always tried to peek at Christmas too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
If you're on the desktop site, here's how to figure out your box number:  Go to your box page (the current month's box page for everyone will always be https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1).  Scroll down to the Box History section.  Hover over the thumbnail or click into the box for whatever month you're interested in.  The resulting url will look like a little something like this:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb2.  The box number is whatever that number at the end is.  Your box number may or may not be the same every month.  The only surefire way to know what's in your box before you receive it is going to be waiting for the boxes to load on the 10th, and even then, Birchbox might accidentally send the wrong one to you or load the wrong box onto your profile (in that case, you need to reach out to Birchbox to either send the correct box or change your page to what you received so you can do feedback for the items you received).


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're on the desktop site, here's how to figure out your box number:  Go to your box page (the current month's box page for everyone will always be https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1).  Scroll down to the Box History section.  Hover over the thumbnail or click into the box for whatever month you're interested in.  The resulting url will look like a little something like this:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb2.  The box number is whatever that number at the end is.  Your box number may or may not be the same every month.  The only surefire way to know what's in your box before you receive it is going to be waiting for the boxes to load on the 10th, and even then, Birchbox might accidentally send the wrong one to you or load the wrong box onto your profile (in that case, you need to reach out to Birchbox to either send the correct box or change your page to what you received so you can do feedback for the items you received).

I'm pretty sure there's no rhyme or reason to the box number, beyond what you get matched to. My box numbers for the last 5 months have been 50, 27, 7, 11, and 73. Maybe I should put that on a Powerball ticket and see what happens.


----------



## cosmickitten (Jan 2, 2014)

Do any of you know if Birchbox sends samples to people that have already bought the full sized item? For example, I already purchased the Liz Earle cleanser from BB last month, and it seems they are sampling them again. Would there be a possibility of me receiving it, or do they check your purchase history before choosing which box to send to you?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do any of you know if Birchbox sends samples to people that have already bought the full sized item? For example, I already purchased the Liz Earle cleanser from BB last month, and it seems they are sampling them again. Would there be a possibility of me receiving it, or do they check your purchase history before choosing which box to send to you?
They don't look at your purchase history, so you could still get it as a sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 2, 2014)

. My app is showing this. It won't show me the contents yet but I noticed it say 059 beside it? Box 59 from December maybe?? Hmmm


----------



## Cate88 (Jan 2, 2014)

I took a look at those links that show what's in the different boxes (half of products anyways), and it looks like a bunch of repeats. I basically have multiples of everything that they are sending out, which is partly why I cancelled one of my BB subs. I am excited to try the INKA products. It looks like there are a couple of boxes that are including those products.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 2, 2014)

I went onto the app and checked the discovery section. It's not loading past a certain point for me. Since I have an iTouch, I'm not sure if it's just because it's a little older and more slow than the iPhone. Is anyone else able to see if the discovery section trick from last month is working?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 2, 2014)

> I went onto the app and checked the discovery section. It's not loading past a certain point for me. Since I have an iTouch, I'm not sure if it's just because it's a little older and more slow than the iPhone. Is anyone else able to see if the discovery section trick from last month is working?


Mine is doing the same and I'm on a 5.


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 2, 2014)

I am giving BB this month and next month to wow me.  If not, I will cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love their point system, and being introduced to high end products. However, the samples are WAY too small! I hashtagged birchbox on instagram,  my comment said that they need to step up their game, their sample sizes are way too tiny and they replied, eek! Hopefully, they are listening to all the complaints!


----------



## disconik (Jan 2, 2014)

It looks like we're up to 62 variations now.  A few more products have popped up but, for the most part, they're still largely not all fully populated.

Here are the products that have been placed in boxes since my last update:

Eyeko skinny liner Paula's Choice RESIST BHA-9 for Stubborn Imperfections Cynthis Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner Grand Central Beauty Skin Perfecting polisher Attelier Vanille


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I took a look at those links that show what's in the different boxes (half of products anyways), and it looks like a bunch of repeats. I basically have multiples of everything that they are sending out, which is partly why I cancelled one of my BB subs. I am excited to try the INKA products. It looks like there are a couple of boxes that are including those products. 
I think the reason why the items all look like duplicates is because those are the items they already sell in the store, I think a lot of the times the items not showing are new products which is why they don't show up, but the others do. It was the same way last month until they updated and had them all filled out. 

I personally see serveral things I am interested in, this will be my second month with 2 boxes (I will probably cancel my second one after this month and gift myself a $10 gift card to my other account)


----------



## LadyK (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the reason why the items all look like duplicates is because those are the items they already sell in the store, I think a lot of the times the items not showing are new products which is why they don't show up, but the others do. It was the same way last month until they updated and had them all filled out. 

I personally see serveral things I am interested in, this will be my second month with 2 boxes (I will probably cancel my second one after this month and gift myself a $10 gift card to my other account)
I think they haven't added a lot of newer items.  In the first 20 boxes there are only 4 I might get based on what is shown.  All the other ones have something I've already received.  Those are just the tip of the iceberg though.  I usually find about 15-20 boxes with things that are all new to me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



. My app is showing this. It won't show me the contents yet but I noticed it say 059 beside it? Box 59 from December maybe?? Hmmm
It looks like that's a welcome box, not a regular box.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they haven't added a lot of newer items.  In the first 20 boxes there are only 4 I might get based on what is shown.  All the other ones have something I've already received.  Those are just the tip of the iceberg though.  I usually find about 15-20 boxes with things that are all new to me.  
Well considering we are up to 62 now, chances are probably pretty good that most people won't get duplicates (although it gets hard when you have more than 1 box since)

I'm just saying people shouldn't get upset thinking based off the products they have seen so far that they are gonna end with a lot of duplicates.  Then again this is only my 4th month so maybe I'm just not in BB burnout yet.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay! Some of those spoilers sound really good, to me. I'm particularly interested in the Whish and the Benetint.


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope I don't get the Benetint.  I &lt;3 Benefit - but liquid blush doesn't work well for me!  And I don't like it on the lips.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an eyeliner!

There's now boxes up to 75 that are partially populated.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like a good amount of people are getting

Ahmad Teas
this month... I don't know whether to be happy or annoyed by this because I've already got it in a past box and after going through all the partially populated boxes, it seems like I can eliminate a good two thirds (some of which are really good!) of the possible boxes since I won't get this product again.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am giving BB this month and next month to wow me.  If not, I will cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love their point system, and being introduced to high end products. However, the samples are WAY too small! I hashtagged birchbox on instagram,  my comment said that they need to step up their game, their sample sizes are way too tiny and they replied, eek! Hopefully, they are listening to all the complaints!

I agree, most of the sample sizes are pretty small! I got moisturizer in my December box and LOVED it but used it up in like 1 week. I've also gotten full sized products mixed in with my samples, though. I got a full sized lip gloss in my first BB and I'm still using it months later! That lip gloss alone was worth the $10 for me. I'm just afraid if they start sending out larger products they will have to increase the price. I love that it is only $10/month! I'd have to cancel if it went up too much :/


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like that's a welcome box, not a regular box.
This might be a dumb question, but how do you get a welcome box?


----------



## southeastmidwes (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm very intrigued by the:



Spoiler



Color changing nail polish and the fruit pigmented mascara


I hope I get one or both in my box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## southeastmidwes (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm going through the boxes and I can count a lot of them out due to one of the products. So not factoring those and the ones that are only showing one product or two these are my favorites so far:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb64

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb75

Really though I'm LOVING that first box!


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 2, 2014)

There are a lot of potential repeats for me (across my two accounts), but for the most part I'm excited! Some are repeats I wouldn't mind having extras of (the Liz Earle comes to mind!), and there are some new products that are very interesting to me (the Toni &amp; Guy products).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like that's a welcome box, not a regular box.
This might be a dumb question, but how do you get a welcome box?

The welcome box is the first box of a gift subscription. It ships separately from the normal boxes and usually contains a 'selection of favorites' from the last few boxes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm kind of glad that Birchbox has repeats and lots of box variations, because I know that if I don't get something I was dying for, I might still receive it in the next few months. I'd love to try the Liz Earle, for example. If it's not meant to be, there's always BB points, trading, and eBay. It seems like less of a letdown.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree, most of the sample sizes are pretty small! I got moisturizer in my December box and LOVED it but used it up in like 1 week. I've also gotten full sized products mixed in with my samples, though. I got a full sized lip gloss in my first BB and I'm still using it months later! That lip gloss alone was worth the $10 for me. I'm just afraid if they start sending out larger products they will have to increase the price. I love that it is only $10/month! I'd have to cancel if it went up too much :/
How long do you think things like moisturizer samples should last?  I think one week is a really good size.  These are supposed to be deluxe samples, after all, and that's how long I expect deluxe samples to last.  They want you to use it long enough to fall in love with it and then *go to their store and buy more* when you run out.  This is a marketing product, not something intended to stock our makeup bags so we don't have to buy more stuff.

Lip gloss/stick/balm samples are a completely different creature.  I'm pretty sure those are sent in half- or full-sized form because they are usually intended to get you to like the formula and want one in pink, red, peach, etc. -- one to go with each outfit/mood/whatever.  

(And don't forget to do your feedback!  That brings your effective box cost down to five bucks.)


----------



## cari12 (Jan 2, 2014)

> > Â  I agree, most of the sample sizes are pretty small! I got moisturizer in my December box and LOVED it but used it up in like 1 week. I've also gotten full sized products mixed in with my samples, though. I got a full sized lip gloss in my first BB and I'm still using it months later! That lip gloss alone was worth the $10 for me. I'm justÂ afraid if they start sending out larger products they will have to increase the price. I love that it is only $10/month! I'd have to cancel if it went up too much :/
> 
> 
> How long do you think things like moisturizer samples should last? Â I think one week is a really good size. Â These are supposed to be deluxe samples, after all, and that's how long I expect deluxe samples to last. Â They want you to use it long enough to fall in love with it and then *go to their store and buy more* when you run out. Â This is a marketing product, not something intended to stock our makeup bags so we don't have to buy more stuff. Lip gloss/stick/balm samples are a completely different creature. Â I'm pretty sure those are sent in half- or full-sized form because theyÂ are usually intended to get you to like the formula and want one in pink, red, peach, etc. -- one to go with each outfit/mood/whatever. Â  (And don't forget to do your feedback! Â That brings your effective box cost down to five bucks.)


 Totally agree. Off the top of my head I can think of one sample between 16 months and recently adding 2nd and 3rd accounts that I thought was on the too small to get a feel for (the two teeny OC8 packets) but otherwise the samples are generally more than reasonable!


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long do you think things like moisturizer samples should last?  I think one week is a really good size.  These are supposed to be deluxe samples, after all, and that's how long I expect deluxe samples to last.  They want you to use it long enough to fall in love with it and then *go to their store and buy more* when you run out.  This is a marketing product, not something intended to stock our makeup bags so we don't have to buy more stuff.

Lip gloss/stick/balm samples are a completely different creature.  I'm pretty sure those are sent in half- or full-sized form because they are usually intended to get you to like the formula and want one in pink, red, peach, etc. -- one to go with each outfit/mood/whatever.

(And don't forget to do your feedback!  That brings your effective box cost down to five bucks.)

I don't really know what "deluxe samples" are exactly, but I think in comparison to other items/samples I've received in BB the moisturizer was super small... I used it sparingly to get it to last as long as it did. I'm not complaining, like I said I think it's a heck of a deal for only $10/month. I am more than happy with what I've received so far each month from BB.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a clicky truck, but it's not clickable yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't really know what "deluxe samples" are exactly, but I think in comparison to other items/samples I've received in BB the moisturizer was super small... I used it sparingly to get it to last as long as it did. I'm not complaining, like I said I think it's a heck of a deal for only $10/month. I am more than happy with what I've received so far each month from BB.

To me, "deluxe" = "resealable." It was kind of a bummer that the Lulu Organics hair powder sample I got last month came in a pillow pack, especially because it was a generous sample. I repotted it to get multiple uses, but that's annoying. The only other sample in recent history that annoyed me size-wise was the Paula's Choice BHA 9 in the micro perfume vial, which was such a PITA to use. I also recently got a 2 mL sample of a Murad pigment lightening serum, but it was in a little screw-top glass vial and is totally useable, so I don't mind that it's a small amount of product.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is what my phone tells me I am getting...

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Zenmed Gentle Cleansing Cream

Nail Rock

Bulgari Mon Jasmin Noir

Ahmad Teas


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 2, 2014)

From what I can tell from the app I'm getting Burt's Bees Juicy Couture Couture La La Nail Rock Coastal Scents Revealed Sounds good to me!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going through the boxes and I can count a lot of them out due to one of the products. So not factoring those and the ones that are only showing one product or two these are my favorites so far:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb64

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb75

Really though I'm LOVING that first box!
I think I am also getting box 64. I like it so far. I wonder how many of those reviver pads we will get.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 3, 2014)

So if the app trick is working this month, I think I'm getting a man box. Lol. Beard oil, game day body wash, an iphone cover, deodorant wipes, and another game day shower product. Wtf. Lol.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 3, 2014)

If the trick is correct for me this month (it was WAY off last month..), I'm getting:

Ahmad Tea

Nail Rock (What is this...?)

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme (YAY!)

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Paula's Choice Serum


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2014)

It's kind of sad how excited I am about the fact that I'm apparently getting the dry deodorant wipes.  I've actually been eyeing them in the Birchbox store.  My hair has been trapping the smoke (wood, cigarette, exhaust) I encounter in the air on my way to work, and I've been wanting something to help it smell better.  But, ugh, more mascara.  Subs love to send that stuff to me.  My eyes hate to let me apply it.  I really hope the mascara part is wrong, although I'm at the point where I just *know* I'll be getting mascara if a sub is sending it out in any variation in a given month.


----------



## natpen (Jan 3, 2014)

Right now the "app trick" is listing a bunch of things from the January 2014 Birchbox Man boxes in my account for "box history" (e.g. Beard buddy beard oil, an iphone 5 case, Game Day Pre-Shave Scrub). really weird since I've never had a Birchbox man account!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 3, 2014)

If this is at all accurate (it was on all 3 boxes for me last month) I'm getting...

Main:


Juara Candlenut Body Creme
100% pure fruit pigmented mascara
Ahmad Teas
Klorane Dry Shampoo
?? - either something that hasn't loaded yet or it's a 4 item box

2nd:


100% pure nourishing body cream
Liz Earle
Ahmad Teas
Beauty Protect Spray
Ruby Wing Polish

and nothing new posted for my 3rd account yet, off to check the box variations to see if I can find the box numbers.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 3, 2014)

> Right now the "app trick" is listing a bunch of things from the January 2014 Birchbox Man boxes in my account for "box history" (e.g. Beard buddy beard oil, an iphone 5 case, Game Day Pre-Shave Scrub). really weird since I've never had a Birchbox man account!


 Same here! I hope I don't get beard oil. Lmao.


----------



## samvanz12 (Jan 3, 2014)

From the app, looks like I'm getting:

Main sub:

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme

Ahmad Teas

Nail Rock

Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

2nd sub:

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Cream

INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow

Ahmad Teas

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit

OmniPotent Duosity

Happy I'm getting different boxes this month as last month I got dupes.  My only dupe is tea, which I'm okay with seeing that I'm a tea fiend (although I got a gift certificate for loose teas for Christmas, plus have some already, so I have more than enough).

Excited I'm getting at least one 100% Pure item, even if it is mascara. 

I think it's shaping up to be a great month!


----------



## natpen (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! I hope I don't get beard oil. Lmao.
on the plus side my boyfriend has a beard, but something tells me I couldn't get him to use beard oil, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 3, 2014)

This month, I will be getting: Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine hair serum My Prime Multi Purpose Mattifying Primer Oscar Blandi Hair Life Mousse Harvey Pink Ageless Pink Grapefruit Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think the app trick is working right for me. I only see three things that I haven't gotten before. All the rest are recommended products or products I've already received.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 3, 2014)

> on the plus side my boyfriend has a beard, but something tells me I couldn't get him to use beard oil, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Mine does too... But I got him a sample packet of beard oil from a sephora order and he refuses to use it. Lmao.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 3, 2014)

So the Liz Earle item was two items in the box I got it in (Nov...?) and I'm a little... peeved. Well, I probably shouldn't be because I also got a full sized Dermablend finishing powder that's like ~$25 and IDEK. If it I resubscribe, this would be my 16th month so I'd get a code, but I'm kind of just not feeling up to it? :


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

It appears that I am getting (by looking at app):

*Paulas Choice Resist Ultra Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Cream
Soak Handmaid Hand Cream
Nail Rock
Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands
Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream*

I'm somewhat intrigued/excited about the first three items but come oooooooon BB! Headbands?! Haven't you sent me enough bands of any sort at this point?




I really wish they had an option of _I Never Wear Hair Accessories of Any Sort_, because I really don't. The Fekkai I'm not excited about because I've tried it before and it did nothing for me at all, but if it's a decent size I can possibly gift it!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

The app trick was 100% accurate for me last month so I guess this is what I'm going to get in January: 

1. OmniPotent Duosity (no idea what it is as there is no photo in the app yet, but google tells me it's some sort of hair product)

2. Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands

3. Camille Beckman Body Butter

4. Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set

Not quite sure what to make of this box... ??? I was really hoping for the Liz Earle sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 3, 2014)

> It appears that I am getting (by looking at app): *Paulas Choice Resist Ultra Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Cream Soak Handmaid Hand Cream Nail Rock Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream* I'm somewhat intrigued/excited about the first three items but come oooooooon BB! Headbands?! Haven't you sent me enough bands of any sort at this point? :wacko: I really wish they had an option of _I Never Wear Hair Accessories of Any Sort_, because I really don't. The Fekkai I'm not excited about because I've tried it before and it did nothing for me at all, but if it's a decent size I can possibly gift it!


 Better to have headbands than beard oil like me and another girl are supposedly getting. Lmao. And game day body wash.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Better to have headbands than beard oil like me and another girl are supposedly getting. Lmao. And game day body wash.

Oh my word! WHAT?! Ya'll don't happen to be subscribed to Birchbox Man too, are ya'll? I am for my Hubby and it does show what he's getting on the app as well, just mixed in with my stuff. That just CAN'T be right!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 3, 2014)

> Oh my word! WHAT?! Ya'll don't happen to be subscribed to Birchbox Man too, are ya'll? I am for my Hubby and it does show what he's getting on the app as well, just mixed in with my stuff. That just CAN'T be right!


 I'm not subscribed to it and I believe she said that she wasn't either. Lol. Hopefully just a weird glitch! So sad that I can't see my girly products though! Although, I would take the iPhone 5 case they're also showing.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month, I will be getting:

Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine hair serum
My Prime Multi Purpose Mattifying Primer
Oscar Blandi Hair Life Mousse
Harvey Pink Ageless Pink Grapefruit
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Really jealous of that Harvey Prince Ageless Pink Grapefruit perfume sample *__*


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 3, 2014)

In before Birchbox pranks everyone on April 1 by loading false eyelashes, black eyeliner, mascara, and orange lipstick to every iPhone


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Jan 3, 2014)

The App Method worked 2 months for my husband and last month for my two boxes.  This month it says:

Box 1 (not fully loaded?)

Ahmad Tea

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish

?

?

Box 2

Nail Rock

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion

Harvey Prince Journey

Klorane Dry Shampoo


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 3, 2014)

Finally able to see what I'm getting. I hope there's a fifth item I'm missing.

Ahmad Teas (I'll always drink tea, so that's not bad)

Inika Mineral Eyeshadow (There's a good chance I won't use this, but I won't rule it out completely just yet)

Fekkai Glossing Creme (Have had it before. Eh)

Nails Rock (For the billionth damn time, I don't have nails. I won't use these)

I've either got to lower my expectations or just finally accept that I haven't been excited about a Birchbox in a long time and end my subscription. It's a shame because I enjoy the rewards program and knowing I'm getting something in the mail every month, but I'm also tired of feeling let down. I'm going to see how this box plays out before I make any decisions.


----------



## LindaD (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month, I will be getting:

Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine hair serum
My Prime Multi Purpose Mattifying Primer
Oscar Blandi Hair Life Mousse
Harvey Pink Ageless Pink Grapefruit
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Really jealous of that Harvey Prince Ageless Pink Grapefruit perfume sample *__*

You can get a pretty generous 0.3 oz sample of that from their website for about $6. Go to http://www.harveyprince.com/shopOnline/samples.php, add the Ageless sample, then use the promo code "tryageless". It'll deduct the cost of the sample and you'll just have to pay for shipping.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 3, 2014)

What exactly is the "app method?"  (Sorry have been trying to avoid spoilers the last few months so have stayed away from the board)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What exactly is the "app method?"  (Sorry have been trying to avoid spoilers the last few months so have stayed away from the board)
If you have the Birchbox app, you can click on Discover and scroll through. Every once in a while you'll see a product that says "Box History" beneath the photo and that means you've either A) Received it in a previous box or B) You're about to receive it in the upcoming box! Hope this helps! The app is only downloadable on iPhones I believe, though.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 3, 2014)

Ah awesome! I have the app, but couldn't figure out what you guys were talking about. Gotta go look and see if I can crack my Jan box! Thank you.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah awesome! I have the app, but couldn't figure out what you guys were talking about. Gotta go look and see if I can crack my Jan box! Thank you.

My pleasure! Good luck! Just be patient when scrolling through, sometimes it takes a while to find all five items LOL You have to go past all the articles, product recommendations, previous box items, etc.


----------



## cosmickitten (Jan 3, 2014)

My Jan box according to the app:

1. paula's choice RESIST ultra-light super antioxidant concentrate serum
2. nail rocks
3. fekkai brilliant glossing creme
4. 100% pure hand buttercream

5. ahmad teas

I was hoping for the fruit pigmented mascara but overall, I'm happy with my box this month! Three of the items are seemingly new (no pictures yet) and will probably be featured in the sneak peek video. The antioxidant serum and glossing creme have good reviews from what I've seen online, and I love that 100% pure is natural and cruelty free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you who want to know what the nail rocks are:

http://blog.birchbox.co.uk/feature/gif-how-to-nail-rocks-textured-manicure-sets.html


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can get a pretty generous 0.3 oz sample of that from their website for about $6. Go to http://www.harveyprince.com/shopOnline/samples.php, add the Ageless sample, then use the promo code "tryageless". It'll deduct the cost of the sample and you'll just have to pay for shipping.
Wow that's amazing, thank you! I was so tempted to just buy a Hello sample last month when I didn't get it in my box (later I ended up trading for it). If I don't end up finding anyone to trade with this time around, I'll definitely have to do this and give ageless a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 3, 2014)

Per app cheat/trick, my main account is getting: Paula's choice serum (so excited! Love serums!) Soak handmade hand cream (in this drying weather? Yes please!) Nail rocks (hmm. Interesting. Lol) Under armor headband (almost seems like two "lifestyle extras" doesn't it?) Fekkai glossing creme (hair stuff, right? I'll give it a try!) 5 items I'll be happy to try! Sounds like a good month for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my sub account didn't have any spoilers though.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a clicky truck, but it's not clickable yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 






omg I just choked on my coffee. That picture is perfection


----------



## OiiO (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
omg I just choked on my coffee. That picture is perfection




lol ikr?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like I am getting Box 24

Ahmad Tea

Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish

OmniPotent Duosity (hair repair treatment?)

Inika Mineral Shadow

Camille Beckman Glcerine Hand Therapy

I kinda like everything in this box!


----------



## ohdahlia (Jan 3, 2014)

Based on the app:

Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands (I've never gotten any headbands/twistbands in a subscription, so I don't mind this)

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream (eh)

Paula's Choice RESIST Serum (I love PC!)

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle (I like sprays . . . we'll see)

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (it's a liner pen, which i LOVE)


----------



## tasertag (Jan 3, 2014)

I signed up for a half marathon in March so I would love any sort of thing that will keep my hair out of my face. BB send the Under Armor headbands my way!!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Per app cheat/trick, my main account is getting:

Paula's choice serum (so excited! Love serums!)
Soak handmade hand cream (in this drying weather? Yes please!)
Nail rocks (hmm. Interesting. Lol)
Under armor headband (almost seems like two "lifestyle extras" doesn't it?)
Fekkai glossing creme (hair stuff, right? I'll give it a try!)

5 items I'll be happy to try! Sounds like a good month for me.



my sub account didn't have any spoilers though.
This is the exact box that I'm getting - Not too excited for the Nail Rocks - I'm not talented enough to use nail wraps - I can' barely use nail polish without getting it everywhere!


----------



## tasertag (Jan 3, 2014)

From the app it looks like I'll be getting: 

Ahmad Teas (love teas) Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme (don't mind) Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow (love BB creams and my stash is getting low) Juara Candlenut Body Creme (great for this time of year)   and hopefully a 5th????   I'm just hoping not to get a deodorant wipe..
I'm just thrilled that it won't be a flop as compared to last month.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2014)

> For those of you whoÂ want to know what the nail rocks are: http://blog.birchbox.co.uk/feature/gif-how-to-nail-rocks-textured-manicure-sets.html


 Ooh, *everyone* gets this one! I've thought about getting a velvet set but have yet to buy it. Navy blue flocked nails would be *perfect*. I hope I get that version this time around!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for a half marathon in March so I would love any sort of thing that will keep my hair out of my face. BB send the Under Armor headbands my way!!




   I'm doing my third in May and my fourth in September, signed up yesterday!  It's such a good length.  I do go through a LOT of headbands, although the only kind that will stay on my head are the velvet lined ones.  I'd be glad to get them in my box to try!  Wish I could peek, where's da droid love BB??


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree, most of the sample sizes are pretty small! I got moisturizer in my December box and LOVED it but used it up in like 1 week. I've also gotten full sized products mixed in with my samples, though. I got a full sized lip gloss in my first BB and I'm still using it months later! That lip gloss alone was worth the $10 for me. I'm just afraid if they start sending out larger products they will have to increase the price. I love that it is only $10/month! I'd have to cancel if it went up too much :/

I got a sample of racinne ultimate youth power eye serum that I thought was eensy when I first got it, turns out that sucker lasted me over 2 months.  It contained over half the amount (.17 oz) of the full size product (.3 oz) that i purchased (for $32) a month ago and just started having to use this week because the sample ran out on me.  

About the only samples that have made me go "WTF?!" were the Yes To grapefruit CC cream foils they sent in September (but that was also the month I got the racinne so it balanced out), and the bliss incredipeel foil they sent last month.  I've been pretty lucky with all of my boxes getting decently high end samples.  And getting that deluxe sample of benefit's sugarbomb gloss and the baldwin blue color club polish made the box for me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month, I will be getting:

Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine hair serum
My Prime Multi Purpose Mattifying Primer
Oscar Blandi Hair Life Mousse
Harvey Pink Ageless Pink Grapefruit
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

I covet this box!!!


----------



## AshleyK (Jan 3, 2014)

From the app trick, it looks like I am getting:

Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Nail Rock (what is this?)

Reviver Dry Deodorant Swipes for Clothes

Juara Candlenut Body Creme

I'm underwhelmed at this point..... but will probably change my mind after I learn more about the products.

Also, a trick for the app trick



... it helps to sign out and then sign back in again. You should more easily find new box history items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I do not have an iPhone so I guess I will be waiting a little longer to see what I am getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well. I kind of hope they do another video this month like last month (or maybe they do that every month?). Looking forward to seeing what I get ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



   I'm doing my third in May and my fourth in September, signed up yesterday!  It's such a good length.  I do go through a LOT of headbands, although the only kind that will stay on my head are the velvet lined ones.  I'd be glad to get them in my box to try!  Wish I could peek, where's da droid love BB??

I'm doing my second half marathon in April!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

i want headbands. me me me!


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmmmm..  usually the app trick is spot on but it's not showing anything for me yet.  Strangely, though, it IS showing a lot of stuff as "Seen."  But unless they're sending my like 3 boxes, I'm don't think that they necessarily mean anything.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't get the bb app but PLEASE OH PLEASE LET ME GET THE UNDER ARMOUR HEADBAND!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

OH i know not all TJ Maxx stores have the same stuff but FWIW, my TJ Maxx has these braided Under Armour headbands for like, $3 each? or maybe its $5 for a set of 3? but yeah. thats an option.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 3, 2014)

> OH i know not all TJ Maxx stores have the same stuff but FWIW, my TJ Maxx has these braided Under Armour headbands for like, $3 each? or maybe its $5 for a set of 3? but yeah. thats an option.


 I have never seen them a to ones by me


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you who want to know what the nail rocks are:
http://blog.birchbox.co.uk/feature/gif-how-to-nail-rocks-textured-manicure-sets.html

Ooh, *everyone* gets this one! I've thought about getting a velvet set but have yet to buy it. Navy blue flocked nails would be *perfect*. I hope I get that version this time around! 
I don't think so. Everyone in the UK got one last month. That link is for Birchbox UK, not US.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 3, 2014)

It looks like I will be getting three headbands...which is great!  I am not a runner, but I do have a large property and do a ton of gardening and yard work, so they will be well used to keep my curls in check!  Last week I was even out in the cold doing work, but there is always so much more to do!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2014)

> I don't think so. Everyone in the UK got one last month. That link is for Birchbox UK, not US.


 Whoops, missed that. But they are showing up on both of my accounts, so I'll just keep on hoping I get different colors and textures.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

i think i'm getting inoco glitter ombre nail strips and maybe some harvey prince ageless-pink grapefruit. ..hmm... I kinda lost patience and got dizzy with all that scrolling so I had to quit. Hopefully the next 3 items are good.


----------



## rigs32 (Jan 3, 2014)

In clicking through the box variations on the BB site, it looks like not are all fully populated.  Is that because the remaining items are added based on previous items you didn't receive?

Using the app trick, it appears that I'm getting Box 44:

Toni + Guy Cleanse Shampoo

Toni + Guy Nourish Conditioner

Ahmad Tea

100% Pure fruit pigmented mascara

???? 

Mascara is my go to product, so unlike many people, I like getting them so I can open a new one every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

What I am getting:

Ruby Wing color changing nail polish

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream-it's coconut....I.hate.coconut.smells!

TEA-I HATE tea! correct me if I am wrong, haven't these been recycled three months in a row?!

Liz Earl Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth. Again, hasn't this been done three or four times?





4 products....that's it? I hope I missed something else.

Other than the nail polish, I am not looking forward to this box....AT ALL. Is it wrong of me to want to through a tantrum like a two year old, ugh! Sorry, maybe I need to finish my coffee.

Way to start 2014 with great products, so disappointed.  I was giving them this month to decide if I was going to stick with them.....not looking good there birchbox


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as the girls supposedly getting a man's box with beard oil, iphone 5 case etc. Hope it updates soon to the correct box!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm doing my second half marathon in April!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
WOO!  I love halves because they are such a mixed bag--from the super serious to the walkers.  It's a challenge but not a whole lot of pressure.  Also, I finally get an opportunity to use all the cleansing wipe type things I get in BB, after long runs before showers.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I am getting:

Ruby Wing color changing nail polish

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream-it's coconut....I.hate.coconut.smells!

TEA-I HATE tea! correct me if I am wrong, haven't these been recycled three months in a row?!

Liz Earl Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth. Again, hasn't this been done three or four times?





4 products....that's it? I hope I missed something else.

Other than the nail polish, I am not looking forward to this box....AT ALL. Is it wrong of me to want to through a tantrum like a two year old, ugh! Sorry, maybe I need to finish my coffee.

Way to start 2014 with great products, so disappointed.  I was giving them this month to decide if I was going to stick with them.....not looking good there birchbox
I would love this box!!


----------



## adrienne27 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am so excited for my box this month --for me this box is perfect!!! I'm getting : Coastal scents palette set Omni potent duosity Camille Beckmann body butter Under armour braided mini headband Liz Earle cleanse and polish


----------



## magictodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting:

Liz Earle

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Nelson J Argan Oil Non-Foaming Shampoo

Retrospect Feet, Knees and Elbows (not on Birchbox yet, more here: https://www.retrospectusa.com/retrospect-feet-knees-elbows.html)

Under Armour Mini Headbands

I have a pixie cut and have been lucky to avoid hair accessories until now ... will probably trade these.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I am getting:

Ruby Wing color changing nail polish

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream-it's coconut....I.hate.coconut.smells!

TEA-I HATE tea! correct me if I am wrong, haven't these been recycled three months in a row?!

Liz Earl Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth. Again, hasn't this been done three or four times?





4 products....that's it? I hope I missed something else.

Other than the nail polish, I am not looking forward to this box....AT ALL. Is it wrong of me to want to through a tantrum like a two year old, ugh! Sorry, maybe I need to finish my coffee.

Way to start 2014 with great products, so disappointed.  I was giving them this month to decide if I was going to stick with them.....not looking good there birchbox
The Ruby Wing is full sized and the 100% Pure they send out in several scents.  I got the green apple before and they also have vanilla honey and almond.  You may still have another item update on the 10th when the box pages finish loading.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 3, 2014)

> I am so excited for my box this month --for me this box is perfect!!! I'm getting : Coastal scents palette set Omni potent duosity Camille Beckmann body butter Under armour braided mini headband Liz Earle cleanse and polish


 Looks like I am getting the exact same box! Pretty pleased with everything, actually. I just need to find out what exactly this "Omni Potent Duosity" is...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 3, 2014)

Getting:

Regular Sub:


Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner - what the heck is dry conditioner?  Wondering if this is supposed to be dry shampoo?
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion - yep dry winter skin, will use
Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set - Is this Coastal Scents version of the Naked palette?  I hope so since I'm getting it in both subs
Nail Rock - very excited to try this
?  I got tired of scrolling for the possible last item

Gift Sub:


Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit - already got in my regular sub but traded so I might keep this one
Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands 3 pack - yes please! I can't get enough headbands
Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set - dup, might trade if it's whacky colors
OmniPotent Duosity - meh don't need, probably trading
Camille Beckman Body Butter - yep dry winter skin needs body butter too


----------



## natpen (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in the same boat as the girls supposedly getting a man's box with beard oil, iphone 5 case etc. Hope it updates soon to the correct box!
I was one of them- I logged out of my app for the night, and logged back in this morning and it looks like it is all fixed! Now it is showing:

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo

Fekkai Glossing Conditioner

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set

Harvey Prince Journey

Kind of so-so on the box, would have liked some higher quality products but I'm sure most will get used!


----------



## dotybird (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is the link to Box 1: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb1 I think there are more than 60 combinations!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I am getting:

Ruby Wing color changing nail polish

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream-it's coconut....I.hate.coconut.smells!

TEA-I HATE tea! correct me if I am wrong, haven't these been recycled three months in a row?!

Liz Earl Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth. Again, hasn't this been done three or four times?





4 products....that's it? I hope I missed something else.

Other than the nail polish, I am not looking forward to this box....AT ALL. Is it wrong of me to want to through a tantrum like a two year old, ugh! Sorry, maybe I need to finish my coffee.

Way to start 2014 with great products, so disappointed.  I was giving them this month to decide if I was going to stick with them.....not looking good there birchbox

Birchbox has ALWAYS recycled products over a number of months. Once you have gotten something, you will not get it again with the exception of color variations. The Liz Earle kit is awesome. I'm hoping to receive it in my second box this month. 

Also, they haven't finished loading the boxes to the website yet so there may still be another product.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is the link to Box 1:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb1

I think there are more than 60 combinations!

There are 75 variations this month. So far.


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2014)

I just had a thought.  Since I have no new products coming up in the app, I thought I'd ask what your box ship dates say.  Mine is the 10th and I have a non-clicky clicky truck.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 3, 2014)

The trick is working for my second account, but not my main! Looks like one box will have: 100% Pure Body Cream (hope they changed the packaging, main account got 3 ketchup packets a few months ago) Amika Color pHerfection Shampoo Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream (yay!) the Balm Put a Lid On It Harvey Prince Skinny Chic Not a bad box!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Omg, now they want to hear from 1,000 people before they will unlock their spoiler?! Jeepers!


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 3, 2014)

BTW, the body cream won't necessarily be coconut! It showed coconut on my primary a few months ago, and I got green apple!


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BTW, the body cream won't necessarily be coconut! It showed coconut on my primary a few months ago, and I got green apple!
oh, I hope!! I was wondering about that, but the mobile app doesn't tell you if it comes in other scents like the full site-should have checked, huh?


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BTW, the body cream won't necessarily be coconut! It showed coconut on my primary a few months ago, and I got green apple!
hmm, honey almond, vanill bean or apple. I don't like any of those other than the apple, oy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg, now they want to hear from 1,000 people before they will unlock their spoiler?! Jeepers!

came here to post this 0_0

ambitious for the new year, aren't we birchbox?


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I am getting:

Ruby Wing color changing nail polish

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream-it's coconut....I.hate.coconut.smells!

TEA-I HATE tea! correct me if I am wrong, haven't these been recycled three months in a row?!

Liz Earl Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth. Again, hasn't this been done three or four times?





4 products....that's it? I hope I missed something else.

Other than the nail polish, I am not looking forward to this box....AT ALL. Is it wrong of me to want to through a tantrum like a two year old, ugh! Sorry, maybe I need to finish my coffee.

Way to start 2014 with great products, so disappointed.  I was giving them this month to decide if I was going to stick with them.....not looking good there birchbox
By using the app trick I am only getting 4 items as well: Nail Rock, some face cream/serum, tea, heat protecting spray for hair. 

I think I will be ok with this box, but would really love a 5th item. 

Your box is not bad though. I think they do count the LIz Earle with cloth as two products though so that may be why you are really only getting 4 products.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
came here to post this 0_0

ambitious for the new year, aren't we birchbox?
I wonder if they've had a huge jump in subscribers lately? I noticed their FB page is up to 745k likes (compared to 242k for ipsy).  I could've sworn it was a lot less a few months back.  That and the huge jump in number of box variations over the last few months.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
came here to post this 0_0

ambitious for the new year, aren't we birchbox?



 thats what i thought when i saw that!


----------



## marymary (Jan 3, 2014)

ok, if my app is right I'm getting:

Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream

Benefit Put a Lid On It

100% Pure Body Cream

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

Amika Shampoo

Gotta say, I'm so not thrilled if this is accurate. The product selected seem to "not belong" with what others are getting.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they've had a huge jump in subscribers lately? I noticed their FB page is up to 745k likes (compared to 242k for ipsy).  I could've sworn it was a lot less a few months back.  That and the huge jump in number of box variations over the last few months.
That's a good theory! I didn't even notice they were up to that many likes, I feel like it was closer to 500k the last time I looked (a few months ago?).


----------



## Disneyfan (Jan 3, 2014)

According to app, I am getting:

headbands - meh

camille beckman body butter - yay - I am always happy to get body butter, lotions, etc.

paul imperfection serum - yay - curious to try this serum

besame classic lipstick - 

WOAH - if I am getting a besame lipstick or even a sample of the lipstick, I'll be so happy. I love Besame! Hope its not a fluke. There isn't a picture shown or anything.

Couldn't find a fifth one. The deodarant wipes said Box History - but I initially thought that's because my husband received it in the man box. I wonder if they would send the same thing in both the man and women box.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2014)

Why am I getting headbands birchbox? "What part of too short for a ponytail" do you not understand! ðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marymary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, if my app is right I'm getting:

Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream

Benefit Put a Lid On It

100% Pure Body Cream

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

Amika Shampoo

Gotta say, I'm so not thrilled if this is accurate. The product selected seem to "not belong" with what others are getting.
I would LOVE that box!  I'm a big fan of Amika products.  They're great.  Put a Lid On It is actually from the Balm and is a really good eyelid primer.  And that Clark's retails for $115 bucks for 1.7oz so that a fairly nice high dollar sample right there.


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2014)

Plus, the amika samples are always a really, really good size.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why am I getting headbands birchbox? "What part of too short for a ponytail" do you not understand! ðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡
what kind of headband is it? i wore lots of headbands when i had short hair but i mostly wore the half-circle ones, not the full-circle ones (if that description makes sense, lol). They were definitely easier to keep on and were more decorative, since i hate pulling hair out of my face anyway.


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By using the app trick I am only getting 4 items as well: Nail Rock, some face cream/serum, tea, heat protecting spray for hair.

I think I will be ok with this box, but would really love a 5th item.

Your box is not bad though. I think they do count the LIz Earle with cloth as two products though so that may be why you are really only getting 4 products. 





Yeah, you're right. They are counting it as two.  I understand that I haven't gotten those products, before but, tea..meh

I really am looking forward to the nail polish.  If it's full sized, it's worth the entire box...so def looking forward to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2014)

2nd account (I cancelled my main account because it sucked) Headbands: boo Nail rock: I don't know how I feel about it yet Fekkai: boo. More hair products Paula's choice: meh Soak hand cream: third hand cream in a row so I'll give it a try. This box blows. If February sucks too then I'll take a break. 3rd account I just opened with no info on my profile but too short for a ponytail: Embryolisse: cool Beauty protector detangler: cool Chuao: awesome Color club: I'll be happy if it's any other color besides Baldwin blues Dr lipp: I got it in a pick two and a box &amp; I may put it up for a trade. Not sure yet. Happier with third account.


----------



## had706 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Based on the app:

Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands (I've never gotten any headbands/twistbands in a subscription, so I don't mind this)

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream (eh)

Paula's Choice RESIST Serum (I love PC!)

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle (I like sprays . . . we'll see)

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (it's a liner pen, which i LOVE)
According to the app, this is the same box I'm getting.  Overall I'm pretty happy as these are all brands I've never tried before.  Hopefully the headbands are tight enough as I usually have trouble with that (I guess I have a small head lol!)


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2014)

> what kind of headband is it? i wore lots of headbands when i had short hair but i mostly wore the half-circle ones, not the full-circle ones (if that description makes sense, lol). They were definitely easier to keep on and were more decorative, since i hate pulling hair out of my face anyway.


 It's the under amour half ones. I don't have hair that blows in my face. My hair grows up, like an Afro so this will go straight to my trade list regardless.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By using the app trick I am only getting 4 items as well: Nail Rock, some face cream/serum, tea, heat protecting spray for hair.

I think I will be ok with this box, but would really love a 5th item.

Your box is not bad though. I think they do count the LIz Earle with cloth as two products though so that may be why you are really only getting 4 products. 




Yeah, you're right. They are counting it as two.  I understand that I haven't gotten those products, before but, tea..meh

I really am looking forward to the nail polish.  If it's full sized, it's worth the entire box...so def looking forward to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not so sure they're counting it as two this time around. In October they had the cleanser and cloth listed as separate items. Like this:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Random: but am I the only one who hates the current color scheme of the birchbox website? It was so cheerful for the holidays and now it's so dreary bahahah. I thought I was on the mens section for a minute.


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not so sure they're counting it as two this time around. In October they had the cleanser and cloth listed as separate items. Like this:




I was using the mobile app, which shows things a bit different than online.  They lump everything and don't let you see what "other" options  products come in -different colors/scents.  The polish only shows "indoor/outdoor" on the mobile app (only available on iPhone).  However, when I went on their full site they have 5 different colors for the nail polish.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was using the mobile app, which shows things a bit different than online.  They lump everything and don't let you see what "other" options  products come in -different colors/scents.  The polish only shows "indoor/outdoor" on the mobile app (only available on iPhone).  However, when I went on their full site they have 5 different colors for the nail polish.
Ooooh that would be awesome if you have a 5th item coming your way!


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh that would be awesome if you have a 5th item coming your way! 




lol probably won't. That's ok, the polish (if full sized) is worth the entire box.  I guess I can't be too mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 3, 2014)

How were you able to get yours to load? Mine says "will load by January 10"


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was using the mobile app, which shows things a bit different than online.  They lump everything and don't let you see what "other" options  products come in -different colors/scents.  The polish only shows "indoor/outdoor" on the mobile app (only available on iPhone).  However, when I went on their full site they have 5 different colors for the nail polish.
If you add an item to your cart it will show you the options.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2014)

> lol probably won't. That's ok, the polish (if full sized) is worth the entire box.Â  I guess I can't be too mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Color Club/Ruby Wing (which is a CC brand)/Zoya polishes they send out are half-sized. I have probably a dozen different ones I've received from Birchbox. I have never used even a half-bottle up, so I don't care that they're just minis.


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How were you able to get yours to load? Mine says "will load by January 10"




sign out, and back into your account.  Then, click the "discover" button and scroll through all the products.  You'll see the word "box history" under a product.  If you haven't gotten it, then you'll most likely get it this month.


----------



## marymary (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marymary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, if my app is right I'm getting:

Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream

Benefit Put a Lid On It

100% Pure Body Cream

Harvey Prince Skinny Chic

Amika Shampoo

Gotta say, I'm so not thrilled if this is accurate. The product selected seem to "not belong" with what others are getting.
Did some googling, and found out this box is from Jan 2013. So something funny is going on. Hope BB fixes this soon. I really wanna see what I'm actually getting.


----------



## shelbyisace (Jan 3, 2014)

My box via app discovery:

*Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum* (Third serum in a row @[email protected])

*Ahmad Teas* (Got tea last month, luckily I'm all about teas lately)

*Nail Rock* (Doesn't have a proper page yet in the store, some type of nail stickers or embellishments)

*Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme*

*100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara* (Hope this doesn't smell as awful as the company's lotions)


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sign out, and back into your account.  Then, click the "discover" button and scroll through all the products.  You'll see the word "box history" under a product.  If you haven't gotten it, then you'll most likely get it this month.
Thank you so much!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why am I getting headbands birchbox? "What part of too short for a ponytail" do you not understand! ðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡
When someone mentioned headbands, I thought,"I bet @quene8106 is going to get headbands."  Because they sure do like to send you hair stuff.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 3, 2014)

> I was one of them- I logged out of my app for the night, and logged back in this morning and it looks like it is all fixed! Now it is showing: Fekkai Glossing Shampoo Fekkai Glossing Conditioner Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set Harvey Prince Journey Kind of so-so on the box, would have liked some higher quality products but I'm sure most will get used!


 I logged out and back in and now it looks like I'm getting this same box. I actually have the fekkai so it will be nice to have back up. Not sure how I feel about everything else...


----------



## Emmny (Jan 3, 2014)

According to the app, I'm getting:
Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse
Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum
My Primeâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml
??? (tired of scrolling at this point)

I can't use either of the Oscar Blandi products because I have bleached and dyed bright red hair and I only use a few select hair products. But I just changed my hair and my preferences this month, so that's not birchbox's fault. Still, not excited for this box.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 3, 2014)

Can't get the app trick to work on the second account.  On the first one I got partial Pure Mascara, Tea, and maybe a Make primer and there was a lotion I didn't write down. But now I can't get it to go back to the beginning.   I don't remember getting the primer.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From the app it looks like I'll be getting: 

Ahmad Teas (love teas) Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme (don't mind) Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow (love BB creams and my stash is getting low) Juara Candlenut Body Creme (great for this time of year)   and hopefully a 5th????   I'm just hoping not to get a deodorant wipe..
I'm just thrilled that it won't be a flop as compared to last month.


I think that's box 36, which would mean that item #5 is Ruby Wing!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 3, 2014)

> Can't get the app trick to work on the second account.Â  On the first one I got partial Pure Mascara, Tea, and maybe a Make primer and there was a lotion I didn't write down. But now I can't get it to go back to the beginning. Â  I don't remember getting the primer.Â


 I think there are a few boxes that haven't had any items loaded into the store at all. My 3rd account isn't showing anything new and I noticed when going through the box variations there were a few that had no products listed yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think that's box 36, which would mean that item #5 is Ruby Wing! 




Oooo that'd be awesome! I got a Ruby Wing before and I'd love another. I 



 nail polish.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 3, 2014)

> What I am getting: Ruby Wing color changing nail polish 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream-it's coconut....I.hate.coconut.smells! TEA-I HATE tea! correct me if I am wrong, haven't these been recycled three months in a row?! Liz Earl Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth. Again, hasn't this been done three or four times?
> 
> 4 products....that's it? I hope I missed something else. Other than the nail polish, I am not looking forward to this box....AT ALL. Is it wrong of me to want to through a tantrum like a two year old, ugh! Sorry, maybe I need to finish my coffee. Way to start 2014 with great products, so disappointed.Â  I was giving them this month to decide if I was going to stick with them.....not looking good there birchbox


 There's like 3 or 4 different scents of that 100% pure lotion, I don't think you're guaranteed the exact product in the picture. B fwiw, I recieved the coconut in my 1st box and LUUUUVED it! It was foils, but it was three if them, and each had a good amount in it. I would def love to get a repeat of it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 3, 2014)

Ohhh they're sending Clark's Marine Cream this month? Want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm dying to see what's in my boxes this month..need to find a friend with an iPhone lol


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh they're sending Clark's Marine Cream this month? Want!





I'm dying to see what's in my boxes this month..need to find a friend with an iPhone lol

If it makes you feel any better, not everyone's been assigned boxes yet so SOME OF US (sad face) are still waiting to find out what the box will hold.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh they're sending Clark's Marine Cream this month? Want!





I'm dying to see what's in my boxes this month..need to find a friend with an iPhone lol

If it makes you feel any better, not everyone's been assigned boxes yet so SOME OF US (sad face) are still waiting to find out what the box will hold.


Mine isn't loaded - I've logged in/out of the app several times, but still can't find anything new in my "box history" items.  Sigh!  Hopefully they update them soon, ladies!  We must know!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 3, 2014)

A bunch more things just showed up in the app for me and my 4th item popped up too (Klorane dry shampoo, which I have never gotten but have traded for 2 because I love it).  I went through all 75 of the box links and am only eligible to receive 13 of them.  They all look pretty decent so far so I'm looking forward to this month.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 3, 2014)

AND WE'VE GOT A SPOILER VIDEO!!!! YIPEEEEE!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

@RenoFab  I embedded the vid for ya, just a minor MUT requirement :] thank you for posting!!!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why am I getting headbands birchbox? "What part of too short for a ponytail" do you not understand! ðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ‘ŠðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡

LOL we shall wear them Cherokee Indian style, @quene8106, my darlin' Cherokee sista! Across the forehead! Forget ponytails!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @RenoFab  I embedded the vid for ya, just a minor MUT requirement :] thank you for posting!!!!!!
Thank you! I was trying to figure out how to do that. Teach me MUT sista!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I was trying to figure out how to do that. Teach me MUT sista!
No problem! In the textbox editor, on the second row, left hand side, there's a picture icon and then there's a film reel icon, click on the film reel icon and just copy/paste the youtube URL in to it


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it just me, or did this spoiler video seem really light on products?? I feel like other videos mentioned more of a variety of products, both for the shop &amp; boxes. I like Katia, but Mollie and Hayley do have much better chemistry. Hayley seems so much more relaxed in videos with Mollie.


----------



## genderofeve (Jan 3, 2014)

I've tried the app trick again this month and this is all I've been able to find. Does that mean I'm only receiving 4 things this month? Does anyone have an idea of what box number this might be? Thanks so much! Whish three wishes body butter Klorane gentle dry shampoo with oat milk Ahmad tea Paula's choice resist c15 super booster


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 3, 2014)

I gave a gift sub to a friend for Christmas and got an e-mail saying that due to an overwhelming number of new subs, my gift would be shipping late. They gave me 100 points as a consolation. Birchbox customer service, I do love you.


----------



## TracyT (Jan 3, 2014)

Using the app trick it looks like I'm getting:

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy
OmniPotent Duosity
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit
Ahmad Teas, Assorted Teas
INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow

I love more hand lotion. I've been dying to try the Liz Earle set and am glad it's finally in my box. Tea,eh, I drink it occasionally. Otherwise the OmniPotent (hair) and INIKA eyeshadow seem to be new to BB. OmniPotent isn't in the shop yet and INIKA only has 1 review. Hmm maybe my recent tweaks have paid off. Woohoo!

Looks like maybe #24.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay I am going to avoid this thread until the 10th I think. I can't deal with the complaining before we even know anything, but before I go here are my points: 1. The app trick is not 100% accurate. (Clearly- as some users had products from bb man loading). Don't get too worked up because you might get all or none of the products listed. 2. Just because 3 or 4 products are showing up now doesn't mean that's all you are going to get. We go over this every month- they haven't finished uploading everything yet. These are the dangers of trying to beat the system, people get worked up before we have any official information from bb yet.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

> Okay I am going to avoid this thread until the 10th I think. I can't deal with the complaining before we even know anything, but before I go here are my points: These are the dangers of trying to beat the system, people get worked up before we have any official information from bb yet.


 I agree! Phew. Gone are the days when waiting until the 10th was the way to "beat the system"


----------



## allaplomb (Jan 3, 2014)

I saw four of those five items on my box app scroll...PLEASE let us be box twins! I've wanted the Liz Earle for forever!


----------



## PeaJay (Jan 3, 2014)

i dont' have iphone, so i messed around with the website on my desktop, i realized that only selected about 10 boxes say "Your current box" instead of January 2014, when i go through the 10 and eliminate the unlikely ones with the products i already received, i can only see three. Bored you ask? no, just excited!


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 3, 2014)

Did Anyone get Nail Rock or atleast know what that is??

I have two boxes and this is what I've gotten

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo

100% Pure Hand Buttercream

Paula Choice Super Booster

Nail Rock

2nd box

Fekkai Glossing Creme

Inika mineral eye shadow

Nail rock


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did Anyone get Nail Rock or atleast know what that is??

I have two boxes and this is what I've gotten

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo

100% Pure Hand Buttercream

Paula Choice Super Booster

Nail Rock

2nd box

Fekkai Glossing Creme

Inika mineral eye shadow

Nail rock
I THINK they are nail wraps


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2014)

> Did Anyone get Nail Rock or atleast know what that is?? I have two boxes and this is what I've gotten Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo 100% Pure Hand Buttercream Paula Choice Super Booster Nail Rock 2nd box Fekkai Glossing Creme Inika mineral eye shadow Nail rock





> I THINK they are nail wraps


 Based in a link someone posted earlier in this thread, it's a dip texture manicure set, like caviar or flocked nails. Apply two coats of polish, dip into jar of beads/glitter/velvet fluff, brush off excess, and go.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay I am going to avoid this thread until the 10th I think. I can't deal with the complaining before we even know anything, but before I go here are my points:

1. The app trick is not 100% accurate. (Clearly- as some users had products from bb man loading). Don't get too worked up because you might get all or none of the products listed.
2. Just because 3 or 4 products are showing up now doesn't mean that's all you are going to get. We go over this every month- they haven't finished uploading everything yet.


These are the dangers of trying to beat the system, people get worked up before we have any official information from bb yet.
 
I'm still skeptical about the app trick. Running through the box links, a majority of the boxes aren't even finished updating, so it seems futile to try and figure out contents at this point.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i dont' have iphone, so i messed around with the website on my desktop, i realized that only selected about 10 boxes say "Your current box" instead of January 2014, when i go through the 10 and eliminate the unlikely ones with the products i already received, i can only see three. Bored you ask? no, just excited!
I looked at this and found some links that say "my current box" - logged out of my account, and they still said it. I think it's just an html glitch since those pages don't look complete anyway.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 3, 2014)

> When someone mentioned headbands, I thought,"I bet @quene8106 is going to get headbands."Â  Because they sure do like to send you hair stuff.


 Word. I'm going to rip them a new one when I post my box on Instagram.


> LOL we shall wear them Cherokee Indian style, @quene8106 , my darlin' Cherokee sista! Across the forehead! Forget ponytails! :laughing:


 Lol. Thanks for spinning this in a positive direction. It cheered me up a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't have an iPhone so I won't know what I'm getting until the 10th but I'm seeing a lot of stuff I would love to try! Hoping I get the color changing polish and/or nail rock thing, Liz Earle, Paula's choice serum, klorane dry shampoo and/or Oscar blandi as I've never tried either of those brands. I wouldn't mind getting a headband either, I wear them all the time. I have 2 accounts this month and am planning on canceling my 2nd box after February. Hopefully I get 2 good boxes this month as I was a little disappointed with my December boxes. So far I like the box varieties I'm seeing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 3, 2014)

I rushed to the BB store to snatch up the Coastal Scents  Revealed Palette but sadly it's gone..ALREADY! I did, however get a decent Welcome box in the mail today! So my spirits are lifted!! 

- Benetint
-Ruby wing Color Changing Polish
-Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch
-and Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner

 As soon as I lifted the box from my mailbox I thought "Great Shampoo and Conditioner" ugh. I have gotten shampoo and or conditioner in 3 of my past 4 boxes! 
I know, I know.. it's my own fault for getting a subscription.. Welcome Boxes aren't customized. 

I am pretttttttty jealous of you ladies getting a regular January Box! My husband was too wise to my tricks and suggested I cancel one since I was gifted one. Ugh men.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 3, 2014)

Kinda bummed with what I am seeing this month... I say I like makeup samples, yet I always end up with the hair samples. I don't wear regular nail polish and I hate textured nails... so of course I am getting the rocks LOL I love you so much Birchbox... why can't you love me back!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I rushed to the BB store to snatch up the Coastal Scents  Revealed Palette but sadly it's gone..ALREADY! I did, however get a decent Welcome box in the mail today! So my spirits are lifted!! 

- Benetint
-Ruby wing Color Changing Polish
-Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch
-and Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner

 As soon as I lifted the box from my mailbox I thought "Great Shampoo and Conditioner" ugh. I have gotten shampoo and or conditioner in 3 of my past 4 boxes! 
I know, I know.. it's my own fault for getting a subscription.. Welcome Boxes aren't customized. 

I am pretttttttty jealous of you ladies getting a regular January Box! My husband was too wise to my tricks and suggested I cancel one since I was gifted one. Ugh men. 

I was SUPER bummed about getting the same shampoo and conditioner in last month's box, but I really ended up likin it a lot, and I've noticed a lot of people purchasing the full sizes of them. The scent is kind of like the perfume pink sugar to me! haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also the Revealed palette is on sale on and off on the Coastal Scents website. I got it for $9.95 just a couple of weeks ago, so it's best to wait for it to go back on sale there to get the best price! It contains almost exact dupes of Naked and Naked 2. EmilyNoel83 from youtube did a great comparison blog post about it! http://www.beautybroadcast.net/2013/12/coastal-scents-revealed-palette-naked.html


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I narrowed mine down to 51.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I was SUPER bummed about getting the same shampoo and conditioner in last month's box, but I really ended up likin it a lot, and I've noticed a lot of people purchasing the full sizes of them. The scent is kind of like the perfume pink sugar to me! haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also the Revealed palette is on sale on and off on the Coastal Scents website. I got it for $9.95 just a couple of weeks ago, so it's best to wait for it to go back on sale there to get the best price! It contains almost exact dupes of Naked and Naked 2. EmilyNoel83 from youtube did a great comparison blog post about it! http://www.beautybroadcast.net/2013/12/coastal-scents-revealed-palette-naked.html
I was also happy with the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner.  It seemed to have the right balance of moisture for my particular hair.

 I don't have an iphone so no early peeking for me.  I will wait for my clicky truck to be clicky and my page to load on the 10th.  So far I would be happy to get any of the items except for the Camille Beckman.  The sample I got last month was too strong smelling for me.  O wonder if that was why they emphasized the "subtle" scent in the video.  Trying to say this one is less overwhelming?  I am happy that boxes will load at the end of the week.  Gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## XBrieX (Jan 3, 2014)

The app trick didn't work for me. I tried signing out/in a couple times too. Birchbox hates me.


----------



## Crysanthamum (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Crysanthamum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Does anyone know what this is?
google search brought me to this

https://www.facebook.com/OmniPotent

there's a few posts about something called "duosity" on there

seems like a really small brand for birchbox to be working with?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

Just scrolled through the shop... ALL THE HEAD BANDS! Come to meeeeeee!


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 3, 2014)

> Does anyone know what this is?


 That's Ahmad tea!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's Ahmad tea!
I think she might have been referring to the product above the teas that doesn't have a picture


----------



## Crysanthamum (Jan 3, 2014)

> That's Ahmad tea!


 Lol I know I'm getting that to I was just wondering what that omnipotent was


----------



## Crysanthamum (Jan 3, 2014)

> google search brought me to this What it's something really new I've never heard of it hmmm interesting https://www.facebook.com/OmniPotent there's a few posts about something called "duosity" on there seems like a really small brand for birchbox to be working with?


----------



## lsarao (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In clicking through the box variations on the BB site, it looks like not are all fully populated.  Is that because the remaining items are added based on previous items you didn't receive?

Using the app trick, it appears that I'm getting Box 44:

Toni + Guy Cleanse Shampoo

Toni + Guy Nourish Conditioner

Ahmad Tea

100% Pure fruit pigmented mascara

???? 

Mascara is my go to product, so unlike many people, I like getting them so I can open a new one every 6-8 weeks.
What in the world is a fruit pigmented mascara? Weird.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AND WE'VE GOT A SPOILER VIDEO!!!! YIPEEEEE!!! 






OMG - thank you for posting! I want all of these sneak peek products! Fingers crossed!


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 3, 2014)

> I think she might have been referring to the product above the teas that doesn't have a picture





> Lol I know I'm getting that to I was just wondering what that omnipotent was


 Ohh haha makes sense!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

Re: small brand When birchbox first shared Make they had literally just launched and had like... 25 Instagram followers and didn't even have a FB fan page.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Re: small brand

When birchbox first shared Make they had literally just launched and had like... 25 Instagram followers and didn't even have a FB fan page.
Wow I didn't even know that! Then again I don't regularly research the brands they sample unless they're something I received.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 3, 2014)

> > Â  Quote: I was SUPER bummed about getting the same shampoo and conditioner in last month's box, but I really ended up likin it a lot, and I've noticed a lot of people purchasing the full sizes of them. The scent is kind of like the perfume pink sugar to me! haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also the Revealed palette is on sale on and off on the Coastal Scents website. I got it for $9.95 just a couple of weeks ago, so it's best to wait for it to go back on sale there to get the best price! It contains almost exact dupes of Naked and Naked 2. EmilyNoel83 from youtube did a great comparison blog post about it! http://www.beautybroadcast.net/2013/12/coastal-scents-revealed-palette-naked.html
> 
> 
> I was also happy with the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner. Â It seemed to have the right balance of moisture for my particular hair. Â I don't have an iphone so no early peeking for me. Â I will wait for my clicky truck to be clicky and my page to load on the 10th. Â So far I would be happy to get any of the items except for the Camille Beckman. Â The sample I got last month was too strong smelling for me. Â O wonder if that was why they emphasized the "subtle" scent in the video. Â Trying to say this one is less overwhelming? Â I am happy that boxes will load at the end of the week. Â Gives me something to look forward to. Â Â Â


 Lmao. At the Birchbox ladies calling the Camille Beckman creams "subtle" because both scents they showed are just about the opposite of subtle. Ick.


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 3, 2014)

I am hoping for some mascara this month but I will love any box that doesn't have lipstick/lip gloss.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol yeah I reached out to them because I wanted to know more about their foundation and I heard of them from some art teacher peeps who knew of their mission and loved the design of their page (WeSeeBeauty). Buuuut...they ignored me. I was IG follower #26! Hah.



> Wow I didn't even know that! Then again I don't regularly research the brands they sample unless they're something I received.


----------



## sammajamma (Jan 3, 2014)

curious to see how they sample the coastal scents palette....

according to my app I'm supposed to get it, probably just gonna send a couple small colors as the sample?

I'm excited about it if its going to be like that and not like the stila palette sample cards a while back haha


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sure someone has a pic but it's a mini quad. They usually send them out with an order definitely generous and in these itty bitty pans that are super cute. Haha



> curious to see how they sample the coastal scents palette.... according to my app I'm supposed to get it, probably just gonna send a couple small colors as the sample? I'm excited about it if its going to be like that and not like the stila palette sample cards a while back haha


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was also happy with the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner.  It seemed to have the right balance of moisture for my particular hair.

 I don't have an iphone so no early peeking for me.  I will wait for my clicky truck to be clicky and my page to load on the 10th.  So far I would be happy to get any of the items except for the Camille Beckman.  The sample I got last month was too strong smelling for me.  O wonder if that was why they emphasized the "subtle" scent in the video.  Trying to say this one is less overwhelming?  I am happy that boxes will load at the end of the week.  Gives me something to look forward to.    
I don't have an iphone either (as a matter of fact I don't have a smartphone at all! lol) so I am pretty patient about my Birchboxes, although I can never resist peeking at the page on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree I have never been a fan of the Camille Beckman scents. I know they're a well respected company but their scents are not my cup of tea. The Midnight Monarch is too floral for my liking.


----------



## mariposa214 (Jan 3, 2014)

What is the iphone app trick?


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 3, 2014)

> What is the iphone app trick?


 Get on the Birchbox app and click on Discover. Scroll down until you find items that say Box History and the items that you haven't gotten yet are your January box items.


----------



## mariposa214 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Get on the Birchbox app and click on Discover. Scroll down until you find items that say Box History and the items that you haven't gotten yet are your January box items.

Thank you. (


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've tried the kp duty and it works well...it's a bit pricey but the jar goes a long way 
I see that Beauty.com is running the following promotion:


----------



## wadedl (Jan 3, 2014)

Last month the iPhone app worked even with the items that were not uploaded. I assume that since they have packed the boxes they are in the system but don't show up on the regular website since there are still no pictures. They probably don't have a way to hide it on the app.


----------



## flynt (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to the app, I'm getting:
Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse
Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum
My Primeâ„¢ Multi-Purpose Mattifying Moisturizer
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml
??? (tired of scrolling at this point)

I can't use either of the Oscar Blandi products because I have bleached and dyed bright red hair and I only use a few select hair products. But I just changed my hair and my preferences this month, so that's not birchbox's fault. Still, not excited for this box.

I found those same four things on my gift sub and I didn't find a fifth item either.  It's only the third moth of that subscription and there's not much to go through so I'm pretty sure I didn't miss the fifth item.  I think the app trick isn't fully working for this box; it seems unlikely that birchbox would have a 4 item box where one of the items was perfume going off the past couple months.

I'm usually not interested in perfume samples but I'm curious about the Harvey Prince just because so many people on here are fans.  I want to try the hair mousse to see if it can help with my volumeless hair.  The other two I'm meh about.  I haven't found a hair serum that works for me but I'll give it a shot.  Also after having oily skin forever and living in Florida I've kinda given up on matte skin and I've accepted that I will always be shiny, lol.


----------



## flynt (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting:

Regular Sub:


Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner - what the heck is dry conditioner?  Wondering if this is supposed to be dry shampoo?
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion - yep dry winter skin, will use
Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set - Is this Coastal Scents version of the Naked palette?  I hope so since I'm getting it in both subs
Nail Rock - very excited to try this
?  I got tired of scrolling for the possible last item
 
I found those four on my main account as well.  The fifth item I found was Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy which I'm kinda biased against Juicy Couture and perfume samples but the notes sound like something I'd like.  Worth a shot.

I'm pretty curious about the dry conditioner; I've never even heard of it before.

If the app trick is right it's the best mix of products I've had between my two accounts.  It's making me consider upping my gift sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mooreeeg (Jan 3, 2014)

> I found those same four things on my gift sub and I didn't find a fifth item either. Â It's only the third moth of that subscription andÂ there's not much to go through so I'm pretty sure I didn't miss the fifth item. Â I think the app trick isn't fully working for this box; it seems unlikely that birchbox would have a 4 item box where one of the items was perfume going off the past couple months. I'm usually not interested in perfume samples but I'm curious about the Harvey Prince just because so many peopleÂ on here are fans. Â I want to try the hair mousse to see if it can help with my volumeless hair. Â The other two I'm meh about. Â I haven't found a hair serum that works for me but I'll give it a shot. Â Also after having oily skin forever and living in Florida I've kinda given up on matte skin and I've accepted that I will always be shiny, lol.


 [@]Emmny[/@] &amp; [@]flynt[/@] - according to my app, the fifth item is the Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## adrienne27 (Jan 3, 2014)

> Looks like I am getting the exact same box! Pretty pleased with everything, actually. I just need to find out what exactly this "Omni Potent Duosity" is...


 It is a hair treatment from what I can tell.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is a hair treatment from what I can tell. 


Their marketing strategy appears to be "BEAUTY THROUGH CONFUSION" It's like a mashup of big words you kind of know the meanings of...and let's throw in a little thing that looks like a periodic table.


----------



## adrienne27 (Jan 4, 2014)

> Their marketing strategy appears to be "BEAUTY THROUGH CONFUSION" It's like a mashup of big words you kind of know the meanings of...and let's throw in a little thing that looks like a periodic table.


 Lol! Agree 100%


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 4, 2014)

Woohoo! My app updated to show non-man things! I hope it's right and I will be getting those products.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

bleh. the BB shop online doesn't show the Under Armour items but the app does. i hate when that happens!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their marketing strategy appears to be "BEAUTY THROUGH CONFUSION" It's like a mashup of big words you kind of know the meanings of...and let's throw in a little thing that looks like a periodic table.
Seriously!  I'm a chemist and the whole description and website made my BS detector start going bee-yoo bee-yoo bee-yoo. (Thinking despicable me 2 here)  I would be willing to try the product and might like it, but I hate when companies try to make their product sound way more complicated than it is.


----------



## flynt (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@Emmny &amp; @flynt - according to my app, the fifth item is the Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner





That's funny, I got the Eyeko skinny liquid in my welcome box on that account so I didn't think it would be in this box too.  Now I'm real curious to see what my box shows on the 10th.  I wouldn't mind the extra 100 points for getting a dupe item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Speaking of the Eyeko liner, do other people have a problem with pen type eyeliners not working after using them a couple times?  I haven't tried the Eyeko yet but the other brands I've tried that were the same type stopped working before 5 uses.  Anyone else have this problem?  I wasn't sure if it was due to my oily eyelids or because I apply eyeliner after eyeshadow or maybe all the ones I've tried were crappy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their marketing strategy appears to be "BEAUTY THROUGH CONFUSION" It's like a mashup of big words you kind of know the meanings of...and let's throw in a little thing that looks like a periodic table.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously!  I'm a chemist and the whole description and website made my BS detector start going bee-yoo bee-yoo bee-yoo. (Thinking despicable me 2 here)  I would be willing to try the product and might like it, but I hate when companies try to make their product sound way more complicated than it is.  
Yeah, I think the one liquid you add to the beneficial one, might just be designed to change the texture. Which might be fun to use, but buzz word overload. I have a term for that. "Poopity-scoopity" I coined that term while shopping for peanut butter once, trying to decipher an ingredient list. Now anything nonsense or in a food that is not food is "poopity scoopity." I like to loudly declare "It's poopity scoopity!" Too bad I don't have any teenage children to embarrass. Sorry if I am rambling. I may have eaten too much sugar.

The video for this month is cute, and I think everything they showed us looked good.

It's kind of torture, not having an apple devices to put that app on, while you all get to find out what is going to be in your boxes and it is only the 3rd! I will have to wait seven more days!


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the promo code @panicked


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 4, 2014)

I



> That's funny, I got the Eyeko skinny liquid in my welcome box on that account so I didn't think it would be in this box too. Â Now I'm real curious to see what my box shows on the 10th. Â I wouldn't mind the extra 100 points for getting a dupe item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Speaking of the Eyeko liner, do other people have a problem with pen type eyeliners not working after using them a couple times? Â I haven't tried the Eyeko yet but the other brandsÂ I've tried that were the same type stopped working before 5 uses. Â Anyone else have this problem? Â I wasn't sure if it was due to my oily eyelids or because I apply eyeliner after eyeshadow or maybe all the ones I've tried were crappy.


 I recieved a sample size eyeko and I purchased a full size. I noticed the tip would pick up some eyeshadow so now I tend to draw a line on the back of my hand with the side that drew on my eyelid to wipe off and eyeshadow pickup. I bought eyeko in olive about 5 months ago, and recieved the sample size in black in November in a welcome box. Love them both and don't have any issues Witth either b


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 4, 2014)

> That's funny, I got the Eyeko skinny liquid in my welcome box on that account so I didn't think it would be in this box too. Â Now I'm real curious to see what my box shows on the 10th. Â I wouldn't mind the extra 100 points for getting a dupe item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Speaking of the Eyeko liner, do other people have a problem with pen type eyeliners not working after using them a couple times? Â I haven't tried the Eyeko yet but the other brandsÂ I've tried that were the same type stopped working before 5 uses. Â Anyone else have this problem? Â I wasn't sure if it was due to my oily eyelids or because I apply eyeliner after eyeshadow or maybe all the ones I've tried were crappy.


 Take a pair of tweezers, pull the eyeliner tip out of the tube, flip it around and shove it back in. All fixed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 4, 2014)

> Take a pair of tweezers, pull the eyeliner tip out of the tube, flip it around and shove it back in. All fixed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 And store it tip down!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 4, 2014)

That sneak peek video was sure short on the sneak peeks. Le sigh...looks like a month of repeats. But if I get to try that truffle serum I missed out on last month, I could end up loving my box. Fingers and toes all crossed!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 4, 2014)

Spoke too soon yesterday/didn't scroll enough through the Discovery tab... because I had a fifth item in my box and it's the Liz Earle Cleanser! I'm so excited for my January Birchbox now and I think that it's the perfect box for me (even with that Camille Beckman body butter).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What I'm getting in my box:

1. OmniPotent Duosity (interested to try!)

2. Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands (doesn't hurt to have an extra headband)

3. Camille Beckman Body Butter (I just hope I like the scent more than the Tiossan sample I received)

4. Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set (definitely interested to try!)

5. Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit (



)

After looking through all the boxes and eliminating the ones in which I would receive a duplicate of a past sample, I'm pretty sure that this is Box 2. (or you know, it could be Box 10, where nothing is updated haha... or Box 16, where there's only a coastal scents palette for view)


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 4, 2014)

If the app trick is correct, I'm super excited about my box this month! Fekkai shampoo Fekkai conditioner Coastal scents pallet Harvey prince journey Burt's bees intense hydration day lotion I love anything Burt's bees and all of their products seem to be good for my eczema. I'm always up for more eyeshadow and the shades in that pallet look really nice and wearable for a daily look. I got a sample from an ulta order of some fekkai shampoo and conditioner and loved it! I haven't gotten around to ordering more yet, so I totally welcome the samples.  I'm curious about the Harvey prince as well. I know others really liked his other perfume and this appears to be a new one (nothing loads except the name of the product and price), so I'm willing to be a guinea pig!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 4, 2014)

Wonder if the fekkai will be the foils I got from somewhere a while back or the little travel size hmm I recall getting shampoo and conditioner foils but a travel size glossing cream. Hoping for a good box month for everyone!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Ahhh Im behind this month, holidays threw me off balance, ha..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm. I've been scrolling ages and not seeing much!

MIGHT be Eyeko skinny liner (I got one before, but possibly in my former second sub) and Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (I have lots of samples of this, but I'm not sure if I ever got one from BB?_ 

I'm just going to take this as a sign that I should let this month be a surprise. I'm all scrolled out!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 4, 2014)

Yesterday the app trick worked and on each sub I found 2-3 January items. Now today when I login to the app, I'm not seeing anything that says box history. Weird.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm. I've been scrolling ages and not seeing much!

MIGHT be Eyeko skinny liner (I got one before, but possibly in my former second sub) and Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (I have lots of samples of this, but I'm not sure if I ever got one from BB?_ 

I'm just going to take this as a sign that I should let this month be a surprise. I'm all scrolled out!
I thought I was the only one. I have signed in and out and scrolled and scrolled and there are no products that say box history that I have not gotten before. I guess I will wait till the 10th. I am also scrolled out!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I found those four on my main account as well.  The fifth item I found was Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy which I'm kinda biased against Juicy Couture and perfume samples but the notes sound like something I'd like.  Worth a shot.

I'm pretty curious about the dry conditioner; I've never even heard of it before.

If the app trick is right it's the best mix of products I've had between my two accounts.  It's making me consider upping my gift sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Good eye.  Just when I thought I tried them all...turns out I've only tried Viva La Juicy Noir and Juicy Couture. 

I'm also considering extending my gift sub as well two boxes is so much fun.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

What's the app trick?  Total newbie with their app.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 4, 2014)

> What's the app trick? Â Total newbie with their app.


 Go to the iphone Birchbox app and click on Discover. Scroll down until you find items that say Box History and the items that you haven't gotten yet are your January box items.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm going to try to be surprised this month... not doing the app trick or peaking until I get my box. Last month I was underwhelmed with box 11 and I'm hoping this month I'll get a good one! Without peeking hopefully haha


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Go to the iphone Birchbox app and click on Discover. Scroll down until you find items that say Box History and the items that you haven't gotten yet are your January box items.
Thanks, angieharry. I thought I found a new item I was getting in January, turns out it was a product that was supposed to come in December's box but never did. I sent BB an email.  I wonder if they will do anything about it.

I have another question.  Do you still receive points for reviewing past months box products?  I forgot all about reviewing Oct and Nov (silly me) and I'm wondering if I should bother.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 4, 2014)

> Thanks, angieharry. I thought I found a new item I was getting in January, turns out it was a product that was supposed to come in December's box but never did. I sent BB an email. Â I wonder if they will do anything about it. I have another question. Â Do you still receive points for reviewing past months box products? Â I forgot all about reviewing Oct and Nov (silly me) and I'm wondering if I should bother.Â


 Sorry. Unless anyone else knows a trick...no. You have until the 10th of the next month and then your outta luck.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2014)

How do I see my box contents with the app?

Where do I go? scroll?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Jerard (Jan 4, 2014)

It appears I'm getting: 100% pure hand buttercream, paula's choice resist c15 super booster, Nail rock, Klorane gentle dry shampoo with oat milk, and ahmad teas. Mo idea what the first three are besides what I get out of their names, no picture and out of stock on the app.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@Emmny &amp; @flynt - according to my app, the fifth item is the Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner





Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the black Eyeko skinny eyeliner in my November box, but I wouldn't mind it in another shade! Fingers crossed for no dupes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 4, 2014)

Whhyyyy is there no mention of Ipsy here in this Birchbox thread?! 



 Yeah, I'm awake and alert today. Bwahaha.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 4, 2014)

I got an Eyeko liner in the past and I'm not sure if mine was defective or not, but the liquid never saturated the tip so it is essentially useless unless you want to just jam the pen onto your eye and hope it doesn't go all catty wampus. I was not impressed but am unsure if this was how it should have been.


----------



## leslieee (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm wondering . . I bought myself a three month gift subscription to birchbox and claimed my prize . I also filled out my beauty profile. Will I get the welcome box ? I bought a gift subscription for a friend at the same time and her shipped a few days after I bought it so I am confused ?


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had the same problem. The sample was fine but when I bought a full size I couldn't get it to apply smoothly. I though I was doing something wrong. I'll stick with my Stops liquid liner!



> I got an Eyeko liner in the past and I'm not sure if mine was defective or not, but the liquid never saturated the tip so it is essentially useless unless you want to just jam the pen onto your eye and hope it doesn't go all catty wampus. I was not impressed but am unsure if this was how it should have been.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wondering . .
I bought myself a three month gift subscription to birchbox and claimed my prize . I also filled out my beauty profile. Will I get the welcome box ? I bought a gift subscription for a friend at the same time and her shipped a few days after I bought it so I am confused ?
If it is a gift subscription the first box should be a welcome box.  The two after that will be boxes done using the profile you filled out.  It took a couple weeks to get my welcome box when I gifted myself a subscription.   Hope this helps.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

I have full sizes of the black, turquoise, and olive and none of them are like this! Must be some bad batches out there. I use them all the time!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sunnie045* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had the same problem. The sample was fine but when I bought a full size I couldn't get it to apply smoothly. I though I was doing something wrong. I'll stick with my Stops liquid liner! Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an Eyeko liner in the past and I'm not sure if mine was defective or not, but the liquid never saturated the tip so it is essentially useless unless you want to just jam the pen onto your eye and hope it doesn't go all catty wampus. I was not impressed but am unsure if this was how it should have been.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2014)

@yousoldtheworld Mine work fine too! Mine are stored sideways in an empty Birchbox, along with the rest of my liners. I've had my purple one since my very first box in October '12 &amp; it still works perfectly!
 
Secretly hoping I get another one on my new account. I have black, purple, &amp; blue but have been lusting after olive!


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not stops! Stila! I'll have to pull out the eyeko and try again.



> I had the same problem. The sample was fine but when I bought a full size I couldn't get it to apply smoothly. I though I was doing something wrong. I'll stick with my Stops liquid liner!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@yousoldtheworld Mine work fine too! Mine are stored sideways in an empty Birchbox, along with the rest of my liners. I've had my purple one since my very first box in October '12 &amp; it still works perfectly!
 
Secretly hoping I get another one on my new account. I have black, purple, &amp; blue but have been lusting after olive!
I've been lusting after the purple! and every time I make a BB order, it's out of stock!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, a tip on the eyeko liners: if your tip feels dry or isn't making as nice of a line as you'd like, just grab the tip and pull it out...the tip is reversible! You can flip it over! I had to do that with my olive one and it's great now.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you! I will definitely try that!



> Oh, a tip on the eyeko liners: if your tip feels dry or isn't making as nice of a line as you'd like, just grab the tip and pull it out...the tip is reversible! You can flip it over! I had to do that with my olive one and it's great now.


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 4, 2014)

> I had the same problem. The sample was fine but when I bought a full size I couldn't get it to apply smoothly. I though I was doing something wrong. I'll stick with my Stops liquid liner!
> 
> 
> > I got an Eyeko liner in the past and I'm not sure if mine was defective or not, but the liquid never saturated the tip so it is essentially useless unless you want to just jam the pen onto your eye and hope it doesn't go all catty wampus. I was not impressed but am unsure if this was how it should have been.


 Birchbox has pretty good customer service. I would mention it to them and see if they can replace it.


----------



## leslieee (Jan 4, 2014)

> If it is a gift subscription the first box should be a welcome box. Â The two after that will be boxes done using the profile you filled out. Â It took a couple weeks to get my welcome box when I gifted myself a subscription. Â  Hope this helps.


 Okay , thanks. I read a few pages back the welcome box contains a new shampoo and conditioner , some other stuff , and a full size chocolate bar ! I am too excited because I LOVE chocolate !


----------



## LadyK (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Okay , thanks. I read a few pages back the welcome box contains a new shampoo and conditioner , some other stuff , and a full size chocolate bar ! I am too excited because I LOVE chocolate !
The welcome box changes so don't be surprised if yours is slightly different.


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 4, 2014)

For yall who have multiple boxes, do you have a separate account for your second box or can you have two boxes on one account?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For yall who have multiple boxes, do you have a separate account for your second box or can you have two boxes on one account?
Separate accounts. Just use a different email! You can use the same address/credit card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey everyone, new to MUT but I've had BB since November, loves them! Soooooo excited for my January box! I have the iPhone app, but not sure how you all are finding out what boxes you are getting by using it, mine still shows a plain BB for January! Any tips?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm one bad Ipsy bag from cancelling that and getting a second BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 4, 2014)

I replaced my Ipsy with Glossybox ($12/box courtesy of LivingSocial + LS credit). No regrets!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone, new to MUT but I've had BB since November, loves them! Soooooo excited for my January box! I have the iPhone app, but not sure how you all are finding out what boxes you are getting by using it, mine still shows a plain BB for January! Any tips?

You click on Discovery, then scroll through till you see photos of items that say Box History underneath the picture. If you haven't actually ever received said item, then that should be what you're getting in this box! Sometimes you have to do quite a bit of scrolling, though, as they're typically very spaced out LOL.


----------



## leslieee (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey guys , my welcome box just came in and I am wondering how you review products ?


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 4, 2014)

> Hey guys , my welcome box just came in and I am wondering how you review products ?


 Click on box and then women's and it should bring up your items. Then click on you items and do write a review. If your box hasn't updated yet. You will need to contact them where they can fix it for you.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You click on Discovery, then scroll through till you see photos of items that say Box History underneath the picture. If you haven't actually ever received said item, then that should be what you're getting in this box! Sometimes you have to do quite a bit of scrolling, though, as they're typically very spaced out LOL.

It shows all my products I've received and a few new ones but they either say 'Seen' or 'Best Seller'. Hmph! Looks like I'll have to wait a few more days lol


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It shows all my products I've received and a few new ones but they either say 'Seen' or 'Best Seller'. Hmph! Looks like I'll have to wait a few more days lol
Just to clarify, I mean the ones I haven't received say 'Seen' or 'Best Seller'. All the ones I have received say 'Box History'. Thanks for the help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Click on box and then women's and it should bring up your items. Then click on you items and do write a review. If your box hasn't updated yet. You will need to contact them where they can fix it for you.

This actually made me think of something, I was only able to review one product from my welcome box for points, so I only received 10 points in November. Should I have contacted them about that so I could have received more or is everyone's welcome box like that?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just to clarify, I mean the ones I haven't received say 'Seen' or 'Best Seller'. All the ones I have received say 'Box History'. Thanks for the help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@hazeleyes Aw phooey, I'm sorry! I do know a couple of people who were unable to find the items. I was seriously scrolling for a good 5-10 minutes before I found a Box History item that I knew I hadn't received yet, then another 30 minutes to find all five.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

I scrolled for 30 minutes and found nothing. I think they forgot about me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 5, 2014)

> I scrolled for 30 minutes and found nothing. I think they forgot about me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This was totally me! I got dizzy after a while lol


----------



## lovepink (Jan 5, 2014)

I scrolled for quite some time and all I found was the gold label Dr Jart.  (I have received the black labeled on previously) but no other items.

Unless I am getting all things I have got before which is possible since I have subscribed for 2 years.  I have gotten dupe samples twice!  Wei buffing beads in my Jan &amp; Feb 2012 boxes and the Number 4 some time last year in 2 boxes.  Both times I got points too so it worked out!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I scrolled for 30 minutes and found nothing. I think they forgot about me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This was totally me! I got dizzy after a while lol


----------



## LadyK (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This actually made me think of something, I was only able to review one product from my welcome box for points, so I only received 10 points in November. Should I have contacted them about that so I could have received more or is everyone's welcome box like that?
I wasn't able to review any items from my welcome box.  Some people have been able to review their welcome boxes by contacting customer service but I know at least one person was told that you cannot review your welcome box.  I would try contacting customer service.  They may not be able to do anything since it was a November box but it never hurts to try.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 5, 2014)

> > Â  This actually made me think of something, I was only able to review one product from my welcome box for points, so I only received 10 points in November. Should I have contacted them about that so I could haveÂ received more or is everyone's welcome box like that?
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to review any items from my welcome box. Â Some people have been able to review their welcome boxes by contacting customer service but I know at least one person was told that you cannot review your welcome box. Â I would try contacting customer service. Â They may not be able to do anything since it was a November box but it never hurts to try. Â  [/ I was the one who posted here that I emailed to review my welcome box and was told I couldn't. I think I came back to update that when I emailed back to tell them others had, the CS rep said she checked and I was right and I was able to review my items for the 50 points. So definitely email about it!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was the one who posted here that I emailed to review my welcome box and was told I couldn't. I think I came back to update that when I emailed back to tell them others had, the CS rep said she checked and I was right and I was able to review my items for the 50 points. So definitely email about it!

Thanks for that! I've already emailed them to see if they can slip the mystery sample pack I forgot to put in my order from today, the website says they're not back in until Monday so I'll wait until they reply to that and then bug them about my extra 40 points lol wouldn't hurt to try!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 5, 2014)

My mom just got her first Birchbox and was able to review her items, but I have no idea if her box was technically a welcome box, since she didn't tell me what was in it, just that it was "lovely."


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @hazeleyes Aw phooey, I'm sorry! I do know a couple of people who were unable to find the items. I was seriously scrolling for a good 5-10 minutes before I found a Box History item that I knew I hadn't received yet, then another 30 minutes to find all five.

Ok I did so for 15 minutes, getting thumb cramps lol! Time to put the phone down and walk away!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 5, 2014)

For those having trouble with the app trick, be sure to try logging out and then logging back in. After doing so, it'll still take a good couple of minutes scrolling before you find something, but it should work! Good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the reason the app trick doesn't work is that a box hasn't yet been assigned. I have no shipping info yet, and I could scroll for days and nit find anything. But I'm betting that once I get a tracking number, it will work.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those having trouble with the app trick, be sure to try logging out and then logging back in. After doing so, it'll still take a good couple of minutes scrolling before you find something, but it should work! Good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Unfortunately, no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just going to assume they haven't picked my box yet or something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think the reason the app trick doesn't work is that a box hasn't yet been assigned. I have no shipping info yet, and I could scroll for days and nit find anything. But I'm betting that once I get a tracking number, it will work.
It definitely shows up before tracking, or it least it has the last few months...some accounts just must not be updated yet.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It shows all my products I've received and a few new ones but they either say 'Seen' or 'Best Seller'. Hmph! Looks like I'll have to wait a few more days lol
Just to clarify, I mean the ones I haven't received say 'Seen' or 'Best Seller'. All the ones I have received say 'Box History'. Thanks for the help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same. I guess I'm going to have to wait a few more days ... sooo anxious!


----------



## Meeesha (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously!  I'm a chemist and the whole description and website made my BS detector start going bee-yoo bee-yoo bee-yoo. (Thinking despicable me 2 here)  I would be willing to try the product and might like it, but I hate when companies try to make their product sound way more complicated than it is.  

My boyfriend's a chemist too!  He gets a kick out of the made up "sciencey" terms companies come up with.


----------



## Jerard (Jan 5, 2014)

Is there a time limit to when you can review your products until?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jerard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a time limit to when you can review your products until?
'til the 10th when the new boxes are posted


----------



## wadedl (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks like I will be getting 6 items unless I forgot about getting one already. I was looking to see if any pics had updated.

Serge Normant Dry Conditioner. I actually liked the dry shampoo.


----------



## Jerard (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  'til the 10th when the new boxes are posted 
Ahh this is my first box, and I technically haven't even gotten my box. We're not allowed back on my college campus until the 21st. T.T Does your review still count if you put 'Have not tried this sample' when you do the review? I write first impressions posts on my blog all the time but being a new BB subscriber I don't know how it works with that.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

> Ahh this is my first box, and I technically haven't even gotten my box. We're not allowed back on my college campus until the 21st. T.T Does your review still count if you put 'Have not tried this sample' when you do the review? I write first impressions posts on my blog all the time but being a new BB subscriber I don't know how it works with that.


 Yep, it counts. There are certain things I can't try due to allergies (the candle in the December box reminds me too much of a very unfortunate party in college, for example, and any facial product that involves avocados are instant hives, and then there are the fragrances that I almost never try because the vast majority of the scents they send out are instant migraines for me), and I always mark that I haven't tried them, and they always count for feedback points.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those having trouble with the app trick, be sure to try logging out and then logging back in. After doing so, it'll still take a good couple of minutes scrolling before you find something, but it should work! Good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Unfortunately, no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just going to assume they haven't picked my box yet or something.


Still nothing for me...I wonder if the longer you've been with BB, the sooner they assign boxes to you? Not sure if there's a correlation or BB no like me! 




 All I know is I want that fruit pigmented mascara! I'll be one happy lady if it's in my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay so...I hope I did this right! This is what I saw on the Birchbox that haven't received yet but is under box history:



Spoiler



Burt's Bees Dry Lotion

Coastal Scents Palette

Harvey Prince Journey Perfume

Nail Rock

Klorane Dry Shampoo


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those having trouble with the app trick, be sure to try logging out and then logging back in. After doing so, it'll still take a good couple of minutes scrolling before you find something, but it should work! Good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Unfortunately, no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just going to assume they haven't picked my box yet or something.


Still nothing for me...I wonder if the longer you've been with BB, the sooner they assign boxes to you? Not sure if there's a correlation or BB no like me! 



 All I know is I want that fruit pigmented mascara! I'll be one happy lady if it's in my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think so, I've been with them for over 2 years (with a couple of short breaks)...sometimes my boxes ship early, sometimes later int he waves...I think it's all just random!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 5, 2014)

> Okay so...I hope I did this right! This is what I saw on the Birchbox that haven't received yet but is under box history:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm getting the same first 3 as you! Excited to see what the samples from the palette are.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone noticed if they're sending any stila out this month?  I'm asking for one reason and one reason only:  Free shipping for that smudge stick I had to throw out due to a broken cap!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And even without seeing my box, I know I'll get the mascara because they pretty much *always* send me mascara if they're sampling it any given month, and I can't use the stuff, so that's going to need to be rehomed.  So glad that there are plenty of people who want it!

Oh, and that actually reminds me of something I wanted to post about yesterday when I didn't have board access:  "What part of 'too short for a ponytail' don't they understand?"  I think they don't understand that there's a difference between "pixie cut that is two weeks past a needed trim and thus needs to be held back so it DOESN'T TOUCH MY FACE!  ACK!" and "too short for any hair accessory of any sort."  They desperately need another length option that reflects that.  When I had a pixie, I was constantly going just a tiny bit too long between visits to the barber shop, so twistbands did actually come in handy.  My hair was too short for even bobby pins, but twistbands did the trick.  I think Birchbox is thinking of people in that situation when they send headbands to people with short hair on their profile, not people with super cropped hair.

(Uh, I should have warned up front:  I'm drinking hot cocoa laced liberally with Bailey's.  And I have a very low tolerance for alcohol.  I think I'll go watch the S3 premiere of _Sherlock_ now.)


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 5, 2014)

So I tried the app trick... These are the products I haven't sampled:

Bare love body Luxury body fuel, daily recovery treatment

Klorane Gentle dry shampoo

Miyu Beauty Hydrate mi tea

Yes to carrots night cream

comodynes self-tanning intensive 

my second account is showing way more than 5 new items, so it is too hard to tell, but I don't think both boxes are dupes.  I am not planning to continue with 2 per month.  I _want_ to, but I am trying to cut back on things, and, like many of you, Birchbox isn't my only beauty subscription!  In fact, I am getting Birch, IPSY, Glossybox, Blush and Sample Society this month. I don't normally get Blush (I opted in when I saw the spoilers), and I am considering canceling IPSY.  Which usually means it will be a great month to keep me hanging on.  Even with two boxes, I am not getting the thing I really wanted...the black tea mascara.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 5, 2014)

> It definitely shows up before tracking, or it least it has the last few months...some accounts just must not be updated yet.


 I guess I'd better keep scrolling then!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone noticed if they're sending any stila out this month?  I'm asking for one reason and one reason only:  Free shipping for that smudge stick I had to throw out due to a broken cap!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I scrolled through all 75 box links twice already. I saw Benetint in a few boxes but no Stila.

I made a list of boxes I can't receive just to help narrow down what I might get (I just like the anticipation since I don't peek before I get the actual box). Out of 75 boxes I can cross off 41 because they have 1 or more products I've already received. I crossed off another 15 boxes because they had Ahmad Tea which I just received last month. So that leaves me with a potential of 19 boxes. No wonder there are so many variations. I'm crossing my fingers for 13, 21 or 64. I would have loved 11, 41, 50, 61 or 65 but alas, no deal.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone noticed if they're sending any stila out this month?  I'm asking for one reason and one reason only:  Free shipping for that smudge stick I had to throw out due to a broken cap!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've been wanting them to send out more stila foreverrrrr. it seems like once stila got popular they quit giving birchbox samples to send out.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 5, 2014)

> I've been wanting them to send out more stila foreverrrrr. it seems like once stila got popular they quit giving birchbox samples to send out.


 Lol I never thought of stila as *not* being popular!


----------



## disconik (Jan 5, 2014)

> I've been wanting them to send out more stila foreverrrrr. it seems like once stila got popular they quit giving birchbox samples to send out.


 Yes! On a purely selfish basis, I wish they'd send out samples of the stay all day liquid primer that comes with the magnificent metals foil eyeshadow. They only give you a teeeeeny tiiiiiiiny little bottle that DEFINITELY isn't going to last the duration of the shadow. I'd emailed them asking if they'd be putting up for sale individually and they said MAYBE Spring 2014. I feel like a sucker for falling for the pretty shinies on that eyeshadow. Especially for the price. But it's really pretty.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol I never thought of stila as *not* being popular!
I haven't been into makeup for very long (maybe as long as i've been a member here? - late bloomer) but I remember someone mentioning on my beauty bunny back when it was found out that Stila no longer cruelty free that they had a slump in popularity for a while, I associated the supposed revitalization with how hard they were pushing their products and image back when I first signed up for birchbox.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Using the app trick it looks like I'm getting:

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy
OmniPotent Duosity
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit
Ahmad Teas, Assorted Teas
INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow

I love more hand lotion. I've been dying to try the Liz Earle set and am glad it's finally in my box. Tea,eh, I drink it occasionally. Otherwise the OmniPotent (hair) and INIKA eyeshadow seem to be new to BB. OmniPotent isn't in the shop yet and INIKA only has 1 review. Hmm maybe my recent tweaks have paid off. Woohoo!

Looks like maybe #24.
Mine in app trick thing is showing 3 of the 5 items you are getting. The other items have not loaded yet but I wonder if this will be my box too.


----------



## Crysanthamum (Jan 5, 2014)

> Using the app trick it looks like I'm getting: Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy OmniPotent Duosity Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit Ahmad Teas, Assorted Teas INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow I love more hand lotion. I've beenÂ dying to try the Liz Earle set and am glad it's finally in my box. Tea,eh, I drink it occasionally. Otherwise the OmniPotent (hair) and INIKA eyeshadow seem to be new to BB. OmniPotent isn't in the shop yet and INIKA only has 1 review. Hmm maybe my recent tweaks have paid off. Woohoo! Looks like maybe #24.


 I am getting this same box I am super happy can't wait to try the eye shadow I have heard INKA is a great brand!!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jan 5, 2014)

I decided to delete the app - I always tell myself I'm not going to use the tricks to find out what I'm getting. I can't help myself, I always look. Next month I'm going spoiler free (yeah, right) The app is gone, so one less temptation to fight.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 6, 2014)

What is the app trick and how do I do it? This thread is so long I can't find the info. Thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone noticed if they're sending any stila out this month?  I'm asking for one reason and one reason only:  Free shipping for that smudge stick I had to throw out due to a broken cap!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't recall seeing any Stila products when I went through all of the boxes a couple of days ago.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What is the app trick and how do I do it? This thread is so long I can't find the info. Thanks!

@northwest22 You click on Discovery and scroll through all the info till you find a product that says Box History and you haven't yet received it in a previous box! Sometimes the scrolling can take quite a while and as we've just learned it doesn't always work, but majority of the time you can find at least a couple of them products! Good luck!


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 6, 2014)

> @northwest22 You click on Discovery and scroll through all the info till you find a product that says Box History and you haven't yet received it in a previous box! Sometimes the scrolling can take quite a while and as we've just learned it doesn't always work, but majority of the time you can find at least a couple of them products! Good luck!


_I'm sorry to ask this, but I can't find t_ Oh, okay thank you. I thought that might be it, but I did that and I only saw stuff I had received. Maybe I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 6, 2014)

I took a look at the sneak peek preview and one of the items I received LAST month is in the preview.  Is that normal?


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep. You won't get it though, and if you do they will give you points


----------



## cari12 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I took a look at the sneak peek preview and one of the items I received LAST month is in the preview.  Is that normal?
Sneak peek preview as in scrolling through the discovery section of the app and finding things that say box history? That's going to show all the items (or at least a selection of them) you've gotten in past boxes, it doesn't mean you are getting them again. Just the items that say box history but are things you have not received are possibly the items in your next box.


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 6, 2014)

The app trick isn't working for me yet. Maybe I will wait and actually be surprised with my box this month. Idk if I can handle the suspense lol. I'll pretty much be happy with whatever I get. I'm easy to please.


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 6, 2014)

My 2nd account says I'm getting two Oscar Blandi hair things and Harvey Ageless but I have been unable to find any boxes with those 3 items in them.  ANyone else have things show up in the app trick that aren't showing up in a single box?


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep, I'm having the same issue. None of the boxes look like mine. Maybe once they finish updating?? 

According to the app I'm getting, the tea, fruity mascara, Liz Earle and Juicy Couture.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 6, 2014)

The nail rock finally updated, and it looks like we are getting the same nail art duos that birchbox uk got last month! (a polish plus a pot of something- sequins, velvet flocking, glitter, etc)


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My 2nd account says I'm getting two Oscar Blandi hair things and Harvey Ageless but I have been unable to find any boxes with those 3 items in them.  ANyone else have things show up in the app trick that aren't showing up in a single box?

Those are all items from January 2013.


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Those are all items from January 2013. 
I saw that when I went to their product pages, but I wasn't a member last January and haven't gotten any of those items. I hope that's my box because I love everything that is in it.  But they should be showing in a box since they're already in the store...hm....can it just be friday so that we can get our boxes updated!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The nail rock finally updated, and it looks like we are getting the same nail art duos that birchbox uk got last month! (a polish plus a pot of something- sequins, velvet flocking, glitter, etc)
That sounds awesome, give me that birchbox!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone posted the box links? ETA nvm I found this:



> Here is the link to Box 1: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb1 I think there are more than 60 combinations!


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 6, 2014)

This box link thing is new to me... wow


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 6, 2014)

None of the boxes are appealing to me right now.  Maybe I'm just in a blah mood.  I really don't want any teas.  I love tea, but I have so many right now.


----------



## klg534 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok so has it been discussed if we are getting the whole coastal scents palette or a 4 pack sampler? I just...they didn't show the sample in the video and they normally do, they JUST showed the palette. Any thoughts on this? Am i just a really positive wishful thinker here?


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 6, 2014)

> Ok so has it been discussed if we are getting the whole coastal scents palette or a 4 pack sampler? I just...they didn't show the sample in the video and they normally do, they JUST showed the palette. Any thoughts on this? Am i just a really positive wishful thinker here?


 I'm guessing sampler...Birchbox rarely does full-size items other than nail polish.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 6, 2014)

> Ok so has it been discussed if we are getting the whole coastal scents palette or a 4 pack sampler? I just...they didn't show the sample in the video and they normally do, they JUST showed the palette. Any thoughts on this? Am i just a really positive wishful thinker here?


 I've gotten one in a past box and it's a small clamshell with 4 small eyeshadow pots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 6, 2014)

According to the app trick I'm getting Retrospect night renewal Serge normant Dry conditioner Camille Beckmann hand stuff Ahmad teas Nail rock Excited for the Nail Rock stuff, meh on the rest.


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 6, 2014)

So I just looked at the app and it looks like I'm getting:

-Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

-Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPY SERUM Boosting Anti-Agin Serum

-Ahmad Teas (I love tea)

-Juicy Couture

-Nail Rock

I don't know how to tell what box I'm getting. This will be my third box and I am not unhappy about it. I actually wanted tea. So fare this will be my third box with fragrance but I am not against that either. I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 6, 2014)

> Ok so has it been discussed if we are getting the whole coastal scents palette or a 4 pack sampler? I just...they didn't show the sample in the video and they normally do, they JUST showed the palette. Any thoughts on this? Am i just a really positive wishful thinker here?


 It's probably a mini sampler pack. Like this one:


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 6, 2014)

According to the app trick I'm getting: Main account Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Antioxidant Serum Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme Ahmed teas Nail Rock 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara Gift Account Harvey Prince Journey Klorane Dry Shampoo Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion Nail Rock Coastal Scents Revealed


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

According to the app trick I'm getting

Retrospect night renewal
Serge normant Dry conditioner
Camille Beckmann hand stuff
Ahmad teas
Nail rock

Excited for the Nail Rock stuff, meh on the rest.
what is the nail rock stuff?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so has it been discussed if we are getting the whole coastal scents palette or a 4 pack sampler? I just...they didn't show the sample in the video and they normally do, they JUST showed the palette. Any thoughts on this? Am i just a really positive wishful thinker here?
There is now ay it is the whole palette, it is definitely too big to fit in a birchbox (unless it was in there alone)


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's probably a mini sampler pack. Like this one:




Can you pop these out and put them into a magnetic palette? I've never tried Coastal Scents, but I was intrigued by the blog comparison with the Naked palettes someone posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 6, 2014)

> Can you pop these out and put them into a magnetic palette? I've never tried Coastal Scents, but I was intrigued by the blog comparison with the Naked palettes someone posted earlier in this thread.


 It's kinda messy to pop them out, I messed up the shadows when I tried. The best way to do it is to stick a magnet on the back of the sampler &amp; then put it in a magnetic palette.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 6, 2014)

I am really hoping for the nail rock stuff!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 6, 2014)

> what is the nail rock stuff?


 From poking around in this thread, I think it's one of these: http://blog.birchbox.co.uk/feature/gif-how-to-nail-rocks-textured-manicure-sets.html?utm_source=webgains&amp;source=webgains&amp;siteid=73669


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

i really hope no one actually buys the Coastal Scents palettes from Birchbox since CS always has palettes on sale on their own website.


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm sad there is no Android app. What is this, 2011?


----------



## saidfreeze (Jan 6, 2014)

> According to the app trick I'm getting: Main account Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Antioxidant Serum Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme Ahmed teas Nail Rock 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara Gift Account Harvey Prince Journey Klorane Dry Shampoo Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion Nail Rock Coastal Scents Revealed


 My app trick said the same... We shall see!


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 6, 2014)

I found this as well for nail rock: http://birchbox.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=nail+rock

I hope I get an awesome color. I am a nail polish junky so either way this is pretty cool!


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jan 6, 2014)

I would love to try the nail rock in velvet!


----------



## kellsbells (Jan 6, 2014)

Whoa! I have a clicky truck! No updated info. yet, but this is super early for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who knows, i might even be surprised this month if it comes before the 10th, lol. I can't resist peeking when the boxes update.


----------



## TracyT (Jan 6, 2014)

> > Can you pop these out and put them into a magnetic palette? I've never tried Coastal Scents, but I was intrigued by the blog comparison with the Naked palettes someone posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> It's kinda messy to pop them out, I messed up the shadows when I tried. The best way to do it is to stick a magnet on the back of the sampler &amp; then put it in a magnetic palette.


 I trimmed the clamshell and stuck my ipsy quad into a magnetic shadow case also from ipsy. I didn't need to add a magnet as it had a metal pan. I can take a pic when I'm home.


----------



## TracyT (Jan 6, 2014)

> Whoa! I have a clicky truck! No updated info. yet, but this is super early for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who knows, i might even be surprised this month if it comes before the 10th, lol. I can't resist peeking when the boxes update.


 Your post prompted me to check. I have a click truck too. It is pretty early for me. Maybe they've switched up the shipping groups. I'm in Northern California. Fingers crossed. I usually get mine pretty solid on the late-teens of the month. If I get it before my ipsy that's a huge.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you pop these out and put them into a magnetic palette? I've never tried Coastal Scents, but I was intrigued by the blog comparison with the Naked palettes someone posted earlier in this thread.
Ipsy sent out a Costal quad last year and mine would not stick (for lack of a better word) to my magnetic palette.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I put little stickers under each pot and stuck them to my palette.  I busted one of the eyeshadows trying to remove it from the Costal Scents plastic packaging, so if you move it, be careful.

I'm getting this item in both my boxes so I'm really curious about it (shades, size, if they changed the pots any to work in a magnetic palette, etc.).


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 6, 2014)

> I would love to try the nail rock in velvet!


 me to! I imagine they're really messy to do. But my biggest concern is if the "stuff" falls off easily or not. I'm a server and wouldn't want it falling off into peoples food at work. Eww! Lol I've seen these or similar at tjmaxx but haven't purchased them because of my concerns. I'm pretty sure I'm getting some in at least one box, so that will be fun to try when I have a couple days off in a row!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


me to! I imagine they're really messy to do. But my biggest concern is if the "stuff" falls off easily or not. I'm a server and wouldn't want it falling off into peoples food at work. Eww! Lol

I've seen these or similar at tjmaxx but haven't purchased them because of my concerns. I'm pretty sure I'm getting some in at least one box, so that will be fun to try when I have a couple days off in a row!
That is a concern for me, as well, because I cook and clean a lot and also do oil paintings. Also, I wear contacts and the last thing I need is glitter or fuzz in my eye. I'm also afraid that the weird texture would drive me crazy. I was kind of relieved when I started hearing that nail art is going out of fashion, and more minimal nails are back. Not that I have to do whatever is in, but I figured that meant less nail art in my Birchbox.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 6, 2014)

I just don't do nail art... I use gel polish and that is about it. I ALWAYS get the nail stuff though, and I am getting this. Oh well. LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 6, 2014)

Nail art is going out? Never  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail art is going out? Never





The queen of nail art has spoken!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


me to! I imagine they're really messy to do. But my biggest concern is if the "stuff" falls off easily or not. I'm a server and wouldn't want it falling off into peoples food at work. Eww! Lol

I've seen these or similar at tjmaxx but haven't purchased them because of my concerns. I'm pretty sure I'm getting some in at least one box, so that will be fun to try when I have a couple days off in a row!
i would 1000000000x recommend not buying caviar nails (or any sort of shake-on-texture) if you're in food service. the little balls fall off allll the time. i would be really unhappy if one of my baristas wore nail polish period but i would be super upset if i felt like one of the "things" would fall off and into someone's food or drink! eek! maybe i've been doing it wrong or maybe i'm just overly cautious but nope. not for me.

the food service side of me and the daughter of a former manicurist side of me gets very, very disturbed when i see someone in food service with a super duper chipped manicure


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *akritenbrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sad there is no Android app. What is this, 2011?

If startups choose one to develop first its generally iOS, because most if the tech population has iOS devices of one kind or another, so you want your peer group to be able to use it and give you feedback. Plus their team probably all use iphones, so develop for yourself first, then expand.

Or they just have a really small team (mobile developers are 100k+ base salary) so they may have prioritized one over the other because they determined some way they have more iOS users. Maybe we filled out a survey at some point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would 1000000000x recommend not buying caviar nails (or any sort of shake-on-texture) if you're in food service. the little balls fall off allll the time. i would be really unhappy if one of my baristas wore nail polish period but i would be super upset if i felt like one of the "things" would fall off and into someone's food or drink! eek! maybe i've been doing it wrong or maybe i'm just overly cautious but nope. not for me.

the food service side of me and the daughter of a former manicurist side of me gets very, very disturbed when i see someone in food service with a super duper chipped manicure 





all of the food places i've worked had super strict rules and didn't allow painted nails, but then again SC might have different regulations or something, idk.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  all of the food places i've worked had super strict rules and didn't allow painted nails, but then again SC might have different regulations or something, idk.
every food place ive worked at also had super strict rules about it but wasn't really enforced. i worked at this diner and took it upon myself to make sure no one wore polish. i feel like most places would have a no-polish rule because it just makes sense!


----------



## akritenbrink (Jan 6, 2014)

> > I'm sad there is no Android app. What is this, 2011?
> 
> 
> If startups choose one to develop first its generally iOS, because most if the tech population has iOS devices of one kind or another, so you want your peer group to be able to use it and give you feedback. Plus their team probably all use iphones, so develop for yourself first, then expand. Or they just have a really small team (mobile developers are 100k+ base salary) so they may have prioritized one over the other because they determined some way they have more iOS users. Maybe we filled out a survey at some point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I work in IT and it used to be true that a lot of them had iPhones, but not quite as much. Besides, there are guys out there who will build anything. I don't think Birchbox is a startup anymore and they can afford to build me an Android app WAAAA!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would 1000000000x recommend not buying caviar nails (or any sort of shake-on-texture) if you're in food service. the little balls fall off allll the time. i would be really unhappy if one of my baristas wore nail polish period but i would be super upset if i felt like one of the "things" would fall off and into someone's food or drink! eek! maybe i've been doing it wrong or maybe i'm just overly cautious but nope. not for me.

the food service side of me and the daughter of a former manicurist side of me gets very, very disturbed when i see someone in food service with a super duper chipped manicure 




The  no nail-polish rule was strictly enforced at my Starbucks.  It started a huge craze for those nail buffers that make it look like you're wearing clear polish.  We also kept nail polish remover in the back for all the baristas who came in after their day off and forgot to remove it.  I agree about the nail caviar, I don't think I could wear that for chem labs if it might fall off.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

My SM wouldn't let us keep nailpolish in the back because "if you showed up out of uniform, you get sent home to fix it. This is not your home. Fix your nails elsewhere". Luckily, there was a Sally Beauty next door. (Also, that SM was really intense about cleanliness and we got 100% on QASA/Ecosure each time.)



> The Â no nail-polish rule was strictly enforced at my Starbucks. Â It started a huge craze for those nail buffers that make it look like you're wearing clear polish. Â We also kept nail polish remover in the back for all the baristas who came in after their day off and forgot to remove it. Â I agree about the nail caviar, I don't think I could wear that for chem labs if it might fall off. Â


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2014)

No clicky truck for me.  I assume there are probably going to be delays this month since the eastern seaboard and most of the middle of the country is covered in snow.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 6, 2014)

ohh I got a clicky truck but no delivery date comes up yet....


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 6, 2014)

Ugh.  My Birchbox order sent out on the 2nd with two day shipping and it's STILL IN New Jersey.  Why won't you just come to my door?  My weather needs that Caudalie Oil yesterday.

I'm excited about January though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

I HAVE A CLICKY TRUCK!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a clicky truck too! My tracking isn't updated, but maybe it will miraculously appear by Thursday. I'm going out of town for a couple of weeks on Froday morning.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  None of the boxes are appealing to me right now.  Maybe I'm just in a blah mood.  I really don't want any teas.  I love tea, but I have so many right now.  
I agree. I just looked through what was there for all 75 of the box links (ok yes, I am a little obsessive) and only 2-3 of them got me really excited. I'm going to scream if they send me another tea or perfume sample. Looks like I'll be updating my trade list again soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BerryK (Jan 6, 2014)

Where would you find the "clicky truck"? This is my second box, so I apologize for the silly question. I'm looking forward to receiving it! Though I would've loved the nail rock, maybe it'll be my first bb purchase, once I see some reviews.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 6, 2014)

> Where would you find the "clicky truck"? This is my second box, so I apologize for the silly question. I'm looking forward to receiving it! Though I would've loved the nail rock, maybe it'll be my first bb purchase, once I see some reviews.


 Go to your account and look under your subscription. When the tracking has been assigned your truck goes clicky.


----------



## BerryK (Jan 6, 2014)

> Go to your account and look under your subscription. When the tracking has been assigned your truck goes clicky.


 Thanks so much. I've got a clicky truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 6, 2014)

My Dec. Box was a total disappointment. I just came back to BB again and was praying they had improved, hopefully this month is better!!


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 6, 2014)

So..serious question here lol
I was gifted a sub to BB for xmas so I have extra cash to spend each month! WOOHOO..I love BB so much and their points are bomb. Should I get another sub to BB..or just have an IPSY? Are there alot of dupes in the boxes? Is it easy to send points between accounts?


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 6, 2014)

~You can purchase gift cards with your points in increments of 100 (100=$10) and send them between accounts that way.

~This is my third month with two boxes and I've only received one, well two, dupes. It was the Beauty Protector Shampoo and conditioner. My profiles are set up completely different.

~I only had Ipsy for 1 month and was not impressed with the quality of the makeup and makeup bag. I _thought_ I was mainly interested in the makeup, but with BB I've come to realize I actually love the skincare goodies WAY more than the makeup.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 7, 2014)

I just finished eating my Chuao sample pack, yesterday. I have determined that my favorites were bacon and popcorn, with firecracker and potato chip coming in second place. They were all delicious, though. Even the orange one, which I didn't expect to wow me, since it is such a regular flavor, but it was candied orange peel, which was much better than I had expected. Now I want more. I know people have said that Target has them for $5, but is there anywhere cheaper?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished eating my Chuao sample pack, yesterday. I have determined that my favorites were bacon and popcorn, with firecracker and potato chip coming in second place. They were all delicious, though. Even the orange one, which I didn't expect to wow me, since it is such a regular flavor, but it was candied orange peel, which was much better than I had expected. Now I want more. I know people have said that Target has them for $5, but is there anywhere cheaper?

I found Chuao before at Marshalls! If there's one close to you, it wouldn't hurt to periodically drop in to check if they're carrying some.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished eating my Chuao sample pack, yesterday. I have determined that my favorites were bacon and popcorn, with firecracker and potato chip coming in second place. They were all delicious, though. Even the orange one, which I didn't expect to wow me, since it is such a regular flavor, but it was candied orange peel, which was much better than I had expected. Now I want more. I know people have said that Target has them for $5, but is there anywhere cheaper?
World Market has the full size ones for $5 and they currently have all food 20% off so that would make them $4.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay so I went through and "liked" all the products I have gotten to make it easier, since 2 accounts over 3 years means lots of samples. Liz Earle Revealed Palette Under Armor Headbands Soak Handmaid Hand cream Looks good! I have been getting lots of the featured products, so that's always fun, I can't tell if there will be one more or not. I scrolled foreverrrrrrr Off to check the second account.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 7, 2014)

> Okay so I went through and "liked" all the products I have gotten to make it easier, since 2 accounts over 3 years means lots of samples. Liz Earle Revealed Palette Under Armor Headbands Soak Handmaid Hand cream Looks good! I have been getting lots of the featured products, so that's always fun, I can't tell if there will be one more or not. I scrolled foreverrrrrrr Off to check the second account.


 I wonder if the liz Earle will count as two again. For the cleanser and the cloth seperately.


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 7, 2014)

Woot! I have a clicky truck..They must be getting an early start this month. Last month mine didn't ship until the 14/15th.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 7, 2014)

No clicky truck!!! 




    I'm not really that sad.  But my box shipped in the late wave last month, I thought maybe I would get it in the first wave this month.


----------



## catipa (Jan 7, 2014)

I have my clicky truck, my weight is .631 and it says it is out for delivery today.  This is a pretty early delivery for me, usually I get my box around the 12th-15th.  I need the pick me up today after trudging out in the freezing cold.


----------



## kayglass (Jan 7, 2014)

I really want a clicky truck! My December box took forever to get to me. BUT after using the app trick and going through the different box options, I'm pretty sure I'm getting Box 51: 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb51

which includes:


Nail Rock: pretty excited about this and all the variations; sample sizes from the UK unboxings looked to be full sized
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk: I've gotten this in a Pick 2 before and like it; it's a good sample size and I'll use it
100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream: pretty excited for this as well
Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Polisher: eh. It's okay if I have a "meh" item that I don't feel one way or the other about.

Wish that I would be getting 5 samples, especially since I only got 4 last month, but since I'm excited about 3/4 of them, I'm feeling pretty good about January. 

I would still really love to try some LAQA in a box or have gotten the Serge Normant Dry Conditioner or the mascara shown in the sneak peek, but hopefully February will bring one of those three.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 7, 2014)

No email yet but went on the app and my box has been shipped!! It weighs .7400 and estimate delivery date 1/8 but I doubt it bc as of today it is still in New Jersey


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the klorane dry shampoo?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 7, 2014)

I am really hoping for the klorane dry shampoo since it came so highly recommended by you ladies when I asked about dry shampoo =o)


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 7, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice for my secondary account and my box should be here tomorrow! The weight is 0.7210 lbs. Now to try to figure out what's making it so heavy. lol

No clicky on my primary yet but that's fine with me since it means I won't be getting dupe boxes. My primary always seems to ship in one of the later stages while my secondary ships in the first wave. It's nice to spread my Birchbox fun over a couple of weeks.


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow...I already got a shipping email this morning!!!


----------



## kayglass (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried the klorane dry shampoo?

I have.

Positives:


I think it's probably the most lightweight spray dry shampoo that I've tried.
The fragrance is nice and light (Dove's give me a migraine because it's so strong)
Negatives: 


I don't think it's the strongest dry shampoo. I have very fine hair that gets greasy pretty easily. I like to throw this in my purse if I'm going out after work and need to freshen up my hair/give it some volume/texture. I also use it for mornings where I washed my hair late in the previous day and don't have too much grease. But I need something stronger for other occasions. 

Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 7, 2014)

> Has anyone tried the klorane dry shampoo?


 I got one from BB then I bought the full size. I love it. I think it does it job but I agree it isn't the most "powerful" but it gets my hair clean looking enough to throw it up in a bun without looking like a greaseball. My main con is that it is SO. EXPENSIVE. i bought my full size when Beauty Sage had a groupon out. I'll probably won't get a replacement until I can find a good deal for it.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Does it work on dark hair? I know I have been afraid to try dry shampoo bc of the white cast it may leave behind. Thank you everyone who has replied! I am pretty sure I am getting this


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 7, 2014)

I actually just wait now for my e-mail that my box shipped and on the 10th I just log in to see what I will be getting. lol Its so hard to stalk a spoiler with all the variations that are out.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 7, 2014)

My hair is super dark. As always, just brush through and you'll be fine.



> Does it work on dark hair? I know I have been afraid to try dry shampoo bc of the white cast it may leave behind. Thank you everyone who has replied! I am pretty sure I am getting this


----------



## Crysanthamum (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm new to birch box I got my first one in December. I was wondering how you know what boxes they have I see some of you posting box numbers so what does that mean and can you see what the boxes are on the website?


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Crysanthamum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm new to birch box I got my first one in December. I was wondering how you know what boxes they have I see some of you posting box numbers so what does that mean and can you see what the boxes are on the website?
If you have an iphone or ipad device you can download BB's app.  If you already have it, sign out and back in.  Click the "discover" section and scroll through the produts.  When you see "box history" underneath a product, and you haven't received it in your previous boxes, then you are most likely going to receive it this month.


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have an iphone or ipad device you can download BB's app.  If you already have it, sign out and back in.  Click the "discover" section and scroll through the produts.  When you see "box history" underneath a product, and you haven't received it in your previous boxes, then you are most likely going to receive it this month.
Hmmm I was just going back (one of my accounts hasn't updated all the products yet) and now instead of Best Seller/Trending/Recommended For You/Box History under the things I'd seen as Box History now say "Seen" is anyone else having this?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 7, 2014)

> Hmmm I was just going back (one of my accounts hasn't updated all the products yet) and now instead of Best Seller/Trending/Recommended For You/Box History under the things I'd seen as Box History now say "Seen" is anyone else having this?


 Same thing for me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 7, 2014)

I got a shipping notice e-mail about an hour ago. It says accepted at UPS MI Sort Facility today with an expected delivery date of tomorrow. Kinda strange since it usually takes about 5 days to get to me after it's accepted by UPS MI.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a shipping notice e-mail about an hour ago. It says accepted at UPS MI Sort Facility today with an expected delivery date of tomorrow. Kinda strange since it usually takes about 5 days to get to me after it's accepted by UPS MI.

Mine says the same thing ... I'm going to assume that it is not coming tomorrow.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

Praying that there is an error in curating my box and Birchbox sends me all of the Liz Earle cleansers and Tocca hand creams!! lol


----------



## QueenJane (Jan 7, 2014)

trying the app ticks...can't see anything new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm I was just going back (one of my accounts hasn't updated all the products yet) and now instead of Best Seller/Trending/Recommended For You/Box History under the things I'd seen as Box History now say "Seen" is anyone else having this?
I was wondering what the seen meant.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I found Chuao before at Marshalls! If there's one close to you, it wouldn't hurt to periodically drop in to check if they're carrying some. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  World Market has the full size ones for $5 and they currently have all food 20% off so that would make them $4. 
Thank you both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 7, 2014)

*Weight (lbs.):* 0.7250 
Big box?  Also says it's gonna deliver tomorrow, doubtful.  I really want my normal order (which they insured for $100 and put two day shipping on) to come in before my box, but we'll see.


----------



## disconik (Jan 7, 2014)

My clicky truck still isn't clicky and I'm still not seeing new items in the app.  *sigh*  The boxes all look great to me this month so I'm pretty excited to see what I end up with.

BUT I'D BETTER GET SOME NAIL POLISH, BB!!!


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 7, 2014)

I've never been given a weight. The tracking info doesnt update, and by the time it does I've already gotten it. Boo.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 7, 2014)

i REALLLLLY want box 45 - but i've already gotten 1 of the products product in both of my subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />le sigh


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 7, 2014)

I really want the Nail Rock.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished eating my Chuao sample pack, yesterday. I have determined that my favorites were bacon and popcorn, with firecracker and potato chip coming in second place. They were all delicious, though. Even the orange one, which I didn't expect to wow me, since it is such a regular flavor, but it was candied orange peel, which was much better than I had expected. Now I want more. I know people have said that Target has them for $5, but is there anywhere cheaper?
World Market has them for around $5 as well, I think you sign up for their explorer rewards and get a 10% coupon.


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished eating my Chuao sample pack, yesterday. I have determined that my favorites were bacon and popcorn, with firecracker and potato chip coming in second place. They were all delicious, though. Even the orange one, which I didn't expect to wow me, since it is such a regular flavor, but it was candied orange peel, which was much better than I had expected. Now I want more. I know people have said that Target has them for $5, but is there anywhere cheaper?


I do highly recommend signing up for the World Market explorer member program for the 10% coupon you get but also about once a month they send me a $10 off a $30 purchase coupon.  When they do, I always stock up on a bunch of snacks including those yummy Chuaos.  So even if you don't get the $10 coupon right away, you will at least get the 10% coupon and when they do send you that other wonderful coupon, you can stock up on your favorite Chuao bars!  6 bars for $20 (with $10 coupon) makes it only $3.33 a piece!!  =)!!


----------



## teastrong (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi, what is the App trick to see what's in your box? I tried searching...


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 7, 2014)

Sigh. I never get a clicky truck until the actual promised ship date of the 10th.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahhh still no clicky truck and the app trick isn't working for me (or I don't have the patience to scroll for long enough - which is most likely the case). BB hates me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay! I got my shipping notice! The last two months I've been subscribed, I didn't get the email until late at night on the 10th. Woohoo!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried the klorane dry shampoo?
I have.  I received samples in both of my boxes.  I prefer the Amika dry shampoo - it seems to both clean and condition my hair.  My hair is noticeably softer and more manageable after using the Amika dry shampoo.  It also doesn't seem to leave any white residue.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 7, 2014)

> I really want the Nail Rock.


 Me too!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have.  I received samples in both of my boxes.  I prefer the Amika dry shampoo - it seems to both clean and condition my hair.  My hair is noticeably softer and more manageable after using the Amika dry shampoo.  It also doesn't seem to leave any white residue.
I got the Klorane in my december box... I love the smell, but it doesn't work as well as some of my other dry shampoos. Its good for second day hair but not third day hair


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a dream BB sent me a box with 4 different nail polishes and tea...


----------



## jocedun (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. I never get a clicky truck until the actual promised ship date of the 10th. 
Me too. And then it usually doesn't ship out until the 11th or update on the website for 2-3 days. I switch back and forth between two accounts (gifting myself 3-month subscriptions)... one of my accounts consistently ships quite late and the other one is always in the first batch of received boxes. It makes no sense!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Klorane in my december box... I love the smell, but it doesn't work as well as some of my other dry shampoos. Its good for second day hair but not third day hair
hah i wish i could get to second day hair!  klorane is the only one that makes it look semi, OK the following day....i have really oily hair :/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a dream BB sent me a box with 4 different nail polishes and tea...

Oh the horror!  Did you wake up screaming?  






(Although if it were 4 different colors that I didn't have *and* my favorite kind of tea, it honestly wouldn't be too bad!)


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Jan 7, 2014)

> > I really want the Nail Rock.
> 
> 
> Me too!


 I am supposed to get this in my second account. If I get the red glitter one I will be so happy!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 7, 2014)

> hah i wish i could get to second day hair! Â klorane is the only one that makes it look semi, OK the following day....i have really oily hair :/


 I have the exact opposite problem. My skin and hair is always EXTREMELY dry! Even when I use a hair mask plus leave in conditioner, I can seriously go 4+ days before shampooing it. It doesn't even look gross at that point or smell bad. Lol. I don't make a habit of going that long, but I did it once just to see how long it could go.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 7, 2014)

ugh, i got ahold of my fiance's iphone finally and tried the cheat trick to see for myself. scrolled until i was seeing items from almost two years ago but no new items labeled "box history" - also my box has already shipped so hmmmmm. twas a nice trip down birchbox memory lane, however.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 7, 2014)

> ugh, i got ahold of my fiance's iphone finally and tried the cheat trick to see for myself. scrolled until i was seeing items from almost two years ago but no new items labeled "box history" - also my box has already shipped so hmmmmm. twas a nice trip down birchbox memory lane, however.


 For me, the items that I thought I would be getting this month that were labeled box history now only say seen. They must have caught on to our trick!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 7, 2014)

> I have the exact opposite problem. My skin and hair is always EXTREMELY dry! Even when I use a hair mask plus leave in conditioner, I can seriously go 4+ days before shampooing it. It doesn't even look gross at that point or smell bad. Lol. I don't make a habit of going that long, but I did it once just to see how long it could go.


 This is my hair! I have naturally curly hair. I usually go 3 days between "washes." I only use sulfate free, and try to use paraban free, silicone free shampoos and conditioners. I can go 4 and in very dry conditions 5 days between washes, but I am rinsing and messaging my scalp everyday in the shower. My hair does not look or feel oily at all, or smell, because if it did I would wash it! I've tried the no poo method and just rinse and condition my hair, but I only lasted 8 days and then broke down and washed with shampoo. I might try it again later this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


For me, the items that I thought I would be getting this month that were labeled box history now only say seen. They must have caught on to our trick!
Hah! I sometimes wonder if they read these forums. Hi birchbox!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 7, 2014)

> This is my hair! I have naturally curly hair. I usually go 3 days between "washes." I only use sulfate free, and try to use paraban free, silicone free shampoos and conditioners. I can go 4 and in very dry conditions 5 days between washes, but I am rinsing and messaging my scalp everyday in the shower. My hair does not look or feel oily at all, or smell, because if it did I would wash it! I've tried the no poo method and just rinse and condition my hair, but I only lasted 8 days and then broke down and washed with shampoo. I might try it again later this month.


 This is exactly how my hair is! It's definitely better since I went sulfate/paraben/etc free, but it's still so dry. And this winter air isn't helping at all! I'm currently on my day 3 hair and it's just as staticy as ever. Lol. I even rubbed a used dryer sheet on it today and that didn't get rid of the frizz or static.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 7, 2014)

> Hah! I sometimes wonder if they read these forums. Hi birchbox!!


 I'm sure they do read them! If I was a company, I'd totally stalk these forums... Best way to get lots of honest opinions and see what the subscribers are asking for!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Jan 7, 2014)

> ugh, i got ahold of my fiance's iphone finally and tried the cheat trick to see for myself. scrolled until i was seeing items from almost two years ago but no new items labeled "box history" - also my box has already shipped so hmmmmm. twas a nice trip down birchbox memory lane, however.


 I had the same experience this month. Earlier this month I could see a few things for my main and all for my second. Now I can't see any box history.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2014)

well if they're reading they need to stop sending hair accessories to the people that barely have any damn hair and ask more in depth questions in their profile so that there's more customer satisfaction. sorry i can't think of anymore examples.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

Dear Birchbox - Please stop sending out hair accessories to everyone else but me. Just take all the hair accessories in the warehouse and send them to me. We will all be much happier. Oh but keep all your shampoos and stuff. Don't need it. Just accessories. Thank you, Usofjessamerica


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I do highly recommend signing up for the World Market explorer member program for the 10% coupon you get but also about once a month they send me a $10 off a $30 purchase coupon.  When they do, I always stock up on a bunch of snacks including those yummy Chuaos.  So even if you don't get the $10 coupon right away, you will at least get the 10% coupon and when they do send you that other wonderful coupon, you can stock up on your favorite Chuao bars!  6 bars for $20 (with $10 coupon) makes it only $3.33 a piece!!  =)!!
I signed up for that a few months ago, but I haven't gotten a coupon in the mail, yet. But, I have learned that I should expect a $10 coupon on my birthday, so that's two Chuaos. I really want that other coupon, though. My page says I have to spend another $100 to get a reward, is that the same coupon you are talking about? Because I don't shop there that often.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Birchbox -
Please stop sending out hair accessories to everyone else but me. Just take all the hair accessories in the warehouse and send them to me. We will all be much happier.

Oh but keep all your shampoos and stuff. Don't need it. Just accessories.

Thank you,
Usofjessamerica
haha me and you are in reverse. i dont mind the dry shampoos, shampoos and conditioners (b/c everyone needs to clean their hair, lol) but no accessories or hairsprays.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol! I try not to switch up my hair products too much since my scalp is sensitive if that makes sense? Maybe birchbox has my profile and your profile mixed up!



> haha me and you are in reverse. i dont mind the dry shampoos, shampoos and conditioners (b/c everyone needs to clean their hair, lol) but no accessories or hairsprays.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol! I try not to switch up my hair products too much since my scalp is sensitive if that makes sense? Maybe birchbox has my profile and your profile mixed up!
yeah i put the truth in my profile but if i get one more hair accessory after this month, i'm cancelling. i'm almost at 400 points anyway.


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow I already got a weight of .7160. It says it's still in NY as of this morning with a projected delivery of Jan 9th.  Hmmm MI I think you tell lies Wisconsin is atleast 2-3 business days from NY, still anyone else have this weight?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine is still in NY with a projected delivery of YESTERDAY.  Don't get your hopes up ha!


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine should be here today and weighs .7420. Any idea what is in it? Can you tell from the weight? I'm so not savvy with this stuff, LOL.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2014)

Clicky truck on my gift sub:

Box weight .6200

ETA: tomorrow

For those who have similar weight(s) and don't have the app, I determined this box comes with:

Under Armour Braided head bands Coastal Scents revealed eye shadow Omnipotent Camille Beckman body butter Liz Earle cleansing &amp; polish kit
  Non clicky truck on my main sub


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 8, 2014)

I just got my shipping info: .9280 is the weight, heavy!! I wonder what is inside, squeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

.7250 any box twins out there? My box better have .7250 of headbands. I'll also take candy. I didn't watch this months videos nor have I looked at the FB spoilers so I really have no clue whats going on except for them good ole headbands.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 8, 2014)

According to the app my boxes on two of my three subs have shipped - but the tracking isn't updated to compete weights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what all I'm getting this month!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my shipping info: .9280 is the weight, heavy!! I wonder what is inside, squeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




  That is a BOX


----------



## misslaurelann (Jan 8, 2014)

My second account got the shipping email yesterday and it also said it was going to be delivered yesterday, but it's in NY and I'm in MA *facepalm* Weight is .6300 and I'm not 100% sure what I'm getting. No shipping email or clicky truck on my main acct!


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 8, 2014)

I know this is a touch off topic, since this is the January thread and this is about February, but has anyone seen this:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-kit-stars-red-carpet-essentials-201481


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 8, 2014)

> I know this is a touch off topic, since this is the January thread and this is about February, but has anyone seen this: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-kit-stars-red-carpet-essentials-201481


 Ugh no fair!! I got a second sub yesterday and didn't get the magazine or 100 points!!!! You think it'll cost extra?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

I wonder if everyone will get that box or only the people who sub through that link? It looks awesome and I might get a second BB for that polish +100 points.... Hmmm.



> I know this is a touch off topic, since this is the January thread and this is about February, but has anyone seen this: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-kit-stars-red-carpet-essentials-201481


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

Answered my own question by reading the not so fine fine print that's right there lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 8, 2014)

uhmmm, that looks cool! i've missed their collab boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 8, 2014)

Yay a collab box! This one looks fun, too! Unlike the Women's Health mag, I may actually use the free US subscription! Yay!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2014)

Ooh, it looks like there's going to be a Beauty Protector hair oil! Come to Meggie!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 8, 2014)

My box weighs 0.72000 and says it will be here today, but I'm doubting it. Heres to hoping!


----------



## Emmny (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this is a touch off topic, since this is the January thread and this is about February, but has anyone seen this:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-kit-stars-red-carpet-essentials-201481
Thank you! I just signed up. I've been thinking about getting a second sub, anyway.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 8, 2014)

> Answered my own question by reading the not so fine fine print that's right there lol


 Wait, does this mean that everyone will get A US Weekly themed box or THIS US Weekly themed box?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if everyone will get that box or only the people who sub through that link? It looks awesome and I might get a second BB for that polish +100 points.... Hmmm.

From the sign up page:
 
For just $10/month, Birchbox sends you beauty and lifestyle samples that have been tailored to your style.

Join by 2/15, and your first shipment will be our exclusive _Us Weekly_  box, filled with star-approved products from brands like Smashbox, OPI, dr. brandtÂ® and Beauty Protector.

Plus, you'll get 100 extra Birchbox Pointsâ€”good for $10 off anything in our Shop!*
 
*Current Birchbox subscribers:* no need to sign up. Youâ€™ll receive the _Us Weekly_ -themed box as your February shipment as long as you have an active Birchbox subscription. *Please note:* Joining Birchbox via the link above does not guarantee receipt of the February _Us Weekly_ -themed Box, as supplies are limited. **Offer details:* Receive 100 extra Birchbox Points on Birchbox subscription purchases. When your Birchbox subscription is ready, weâ€™ll email you a promo code to apply at checkout. Please note that promo code can only be used 1 time per customer, is valid on new Birchbox subscriptions only, and cannot be combined with any other offers. Offer available through Saturday, February 15, 11:59 pm EST. **For _Us Weekly_  subscription and rebate details, click here.
It seems like US weekly is going to get a lot of people's hopes up!  On the article page it makes it seem like you a guaranteed certain brands,but when you click through Birchbox's page says you will receive products from brands like smashbox, opi, etc


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

> Wait, does this mean that everyone will get A US Weekly themed box or THIS US Weekly themed box?


 A US Weekly box not necessarily THIS box pictured. Or, according to the fine print maybe NO US Weekly box at all! Current Birchbox subscribers: no need to sign up. Youâ€™ll receive the Us Weekly -themed box as your February shipment as long as you have an active Birchbox subscription. Please note: *Joining Birchbox via the link above does not guarantee receipt of the February Us Weekly -themed Box,* as supplies are limited. *Offer details: Receive 100 extra Birchbox Points on Birchbox subscription purchases. When your Birchbox subscription is ready, weâ€™ll email you a promo code to apply at checkout. Please note that promo code can only be used 1 time per customer, is valid on new Birchbox subscriptions only, and cannot be combined with any other offers. Offer available through Saturday, February 15, 11:59 pm EST. **For Us Weekly subscription and rebate details, click here


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 8, 2014)

I wonder if current subscribers are getting the us weekly box for sure though. I hope so. I could have sworn this same fine print was posted about the women's health boxes as well.


----------



## allaplomb (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Clicky truck on my gift sub:

Box weight .6200

ETA: tomorrow

For those who have similar weight(s) and don't have the app, I determined this box comes with:



Spoiler



Under Armour Braided head bands Coastal Scents revealed eye shadow Omnipotent Camille Beckman body butter Liz Earle cleansing &amp; polish kit


  Non clicky truck on my main sub


Squee! Box twin! I am beyond excited about this box. I've wanted that last item for a few months now!


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for that a few months ago, but I haven't gotten a coupon in the mail, yet. But, I have learned that I should expect a $10 coupon on my birthday, so that's two Chuaos. I really want that other coupon, though. My page says I have to spend another $100 to get a reward, is that the same coupon you are talking about? Because I don't shop there that often.


The coupon I'm talking about is something they usually send me through email once a month.  It's a $10 off a $30 purchase.  The coupon below is obviously expired but that is what it should look like.  I'm sure you will start receiving these types of coupons at some point.. =)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2014)

How timely my gift sub expires this month.  Just in time to sign up for the Feb Us Weekly box &amp; 100 points!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 8, 2014)

I signed up for the US Weekly promo using the email for my 3rd account. I have 3 months left on the gift sub for it so I have no idea if it will work but I figured it was worth a shot?


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 8, 2014)

Just remembered about the beta-ish birchbox plus box, did anyone get an email about it this month? It's too late since shipping has started for them to not have already gone out. Didn't see anything so it's possible they dropped it? 

With the weather a lot of you are experiencing on the other coast I'm sure boxes will have weird shipping times this month. I know y'all are suffering but I can't even process it ever being that cold! It doesn't always feel like it but right now I appreciate the total lack of winter we've had so far here in NorCal


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A US Weekly box not necessarily THIS box pictured. Or, according to the fine print maybe NO US Weekly box at all!



Current Birchbox subscribers: no need to sign up. Youâ€™ll receive the Us Weekly -themed box as your February shipment as long as you have an active Birchbox subscription. Please note: *Joining Birchbox via the link above does not guarantee receipt of the February Us Weekly -themed Box,* as supplies are limited. *Offer details: Receive 100 extra Birchbox Points on Birchbox subscription purchases. When your Birchbox subscription is ready, weâ€™ll email you a promo code to apply at checkout. Please note that promo code can only be used 1 time per customer, is valid on new Birchbox subscriptions only, and cannot be combined with any other offers. Offer available through Saturday, February 15, 11:59 pm EST. **For Us Weekly subscription and rebate details, click here
I read this as all current subscribers will get the box, and all new subscribers will get the box on a first come, first served basis until the themed boxes sell out.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read this as all current subscribers will get the box, and all new subscribers will get the box on a first come, first served basis until the themed boxes sell out.
That is what I thought too.  Our regular box will be the collaboration box--but if they get too many people and there is a waitlist, then people might not get a box until March.  I think they are just covering themselves in case there is a flood of new people.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 8, 2014)

I have no clicky trucks!!  Doesn't Birchbox know that I'm impatient? LOL.  The last couple months I have been in a later shipment.  I still have had different boxes on both accounts though so I'm happy.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

I have 2 subs, I signed up for my first one in November and my second one in December. I just got an email that my welcome box for my new sub is being sent but still no confirmation on my first/original box. Anyone ever have this happen to them?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 2 subs, I signed up for my first one in November and my second one in December. I just got an email that my welcome box for my new sub is being sent but still no confirmation on my first/original box. Anyone ever have this happen to them?
Yes, each version of the box is sent out at a slightly different time, so it is good when your boxes ship at different times--less chance of a duplicate box.  Welcome boxes for gift subs do not rely on profiles, so they ship quickly.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read this as all current subscribers will get the box, and all new subscribers will get the box on a first come, first served basis until the themed boxes sell out.
that makes sense!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 2 subs, I signed up for my first one in November and my second one in December. I just got an email that my welcome box for my new sub is being sent but still no confirmation on my first/original box. Anyone ever have this happen to them?
Yes, each version of the box is sent out at a slightly different time, so it is good when your boxes ship at different times--less chance of a duplicate box.  Welcome boxes for gift subs do not rely on profiles, so they ship quickly.






Ah I see, thanks! Good to know I more than likely won't get dups! Soooo excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was the one who posted here that I emailed to review my welcome box and was told I couldn't. I think I came back to update that when I emailed back to tell them others had, the CS rep said she checked and I was right and I was able to review my items for the 50 points. So definitely email about it!

Thanks for that! I've already emailed them to see if they can slip the mystery sample pack I forgot to put in my order from today, the website says they're not back in until Monday so I'll wait until they reply to that and then bug them about my extra 40 points lol wouldn't hurt to try! 


Just an update on this, they gave me the extra 40 points, no questions asked. They also sent my mystery pack separately! Looooove their customer service seriously!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 8, 2014)

Click truck= .7350


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

Birchbox loves to give me my clicky truck at the last moment so I'm left out of all the excitement!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 8, 2014)

First IG birchbox!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Clicky truck on my gift sub:

Box weight .6200

ETA: tomorrow

For those who have similar weight(s) and don't have the app, I determined this box comes with:

Under Armour Braided head bands Coastal Scents revealed eye shadow Omnipotent Camille Beckman body butter Liz Earle cleansing &amp; polish kit
  Non clicky truck on my main sub

That's so weird... I've gone through the discovery tab and will get the same items you've listed, but my box weighs 0.7110!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First IG birchbox!!


Wahoo!  Keep them coming!  That looks great!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2014)

First time getting a clicky truck before the 10th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box has a weight of 0.7110 and I thought I knew what was coming in it, but maybe I was wrong... XD


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 8, 2014)

I love collab boxes! Although I did cancel my second subscription for January as part of my new year, less stuff mantra but now I'm back in for 2. I'm easy!


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 8, 2014)

None of my 3 accounts have a clicky truck.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  None of my 3 accounts have a clicky truck.




My sister!!!!!  I am starting to get worried--no repeats--no whammys!


----------



## disconik (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First IG birchbox!!



That is a great box!  I wish it were mine!  

Alas, my clicky truck still isn't clicky.


----------



## Trystelle (Jan 8, 2014)

Got an incredible box today. Weight was .73. I am thrilled with all of these products. Also got my "Yes To" $2 order today, lots of goodies today!



Spoiler



Camille Beckman Glycerine hand therapy

Liz Earle set with cleanser and cloth 2 good size foils of Nelson J Beverly  Argan oil hair mask Ruby Wing polish in Kitten Heel Under Armour headband in neon pink


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like January is shaping up to be a good month so far! I'm crossing my fingers for a good box!


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like January is shaping up to be a good month so far! I'm crossing my fingers for a good box!
Do you ever look on the app or wait for a surprise? I think next month I will actually try to surprise myself.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2014)

Clicky truck .6350


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 8, 2014)

I managed to get the best of both worlds!! Last night I added a 2nd sub to my self so I'll get January's box.. Just a little late . I emailed them about the fact that I was just hours too early for the US weekly promo so they emailed me back giving me the 100 points. So.. I am guaranteed a us weekly box (well 2) in feb. Since I'm technically already a subscriber AND I got the points. Sweet sweet luck!!! On a down note.. I won't receive my 2nd sub till late late in January.. Most of you will have moved on from this thread by then and I'll have no one to share my goodies with!!! I'm afraid I'll get a left overs box anyway. Cheers to 2 BOXES!!!!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's the same weight as mine but I already got the hand cream so it's still a mystery to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Reason (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a question when I usually go on this board it tells me I have a certain number of unread post it is not doing it now what is wrong?


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sister!!!!!  I am starting to get worried--no repeats--no whammys! 




Good to know I am not the only loon with 3 subs.





Quote: Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got an incredible box today. Weight was .73. I am thrilled with all of these products. Also got my "Yes To" $2 order today, lots of goodies today!



Spoiler



Camille Beckman Glycerine hand therapy

Liz Earle set with cleanser and cloth 2 good size foils of Nelson J Beverly  Argan oil hair mask Ruby Wing polish in Kitten Heel Under Armour headband in neon pink      


 Oh I love that box!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you ever look on the app or wait for a surprise? I think next month I will actually try to surprise myself.
I don't have a smartphone at all so there's no way for me to sneak a peek, and I occasionally am successful at not peeking at the site once it updates, but I do occasionally lose patience when my box is late and check out what I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm kinda sad that my first month with BB, I got the Liz earl and the cloth and face wash were considered two items. Now they're only one. :-/ I was happy to get the items, but would have rather had them in a later month where they only counted as one. Maybe I'm just being greedy though!


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a smartphone at all so there's no way for me to sneak a peek, and I occasionally am successful at not peeking at the site once it updates, but I do occasionally lose patience when my box is late and check out what I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah the past two boxes have been late. But I expect that being on the east coast. This box I'm surprised was shipped yesterday.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question when I usually go on this board it tells me I have a certain number of unread post it is not doing it now what is wrong?
Are you subscribed to the thread?  Click the little button that says "SUBSCRIBE" by the yellow star under the thread title on this page or under the last comment on this page.

A lot of people are lazy and ignore the "subscribe" button, opting instead to comment with the word "UPDATES!!," which will also auto-subscribe you to the thread.  Please don't do this though, because it is annoying (to me) to open a thread expecting to see conversation and instead seeing 20 people saying "UPDATES!!" lol.  If people do prefer to subscribe via commenting, at least make a real comment... (sorry4therantguys)


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First IG birchbox!!


I couldn't find a box number that matched the contents of that box. Whats the small jar?


----------



## samvanz12 (Jan 8, 2014)

Have any other current subs gotten a "We Want You Back!" email today?  I have a yearly sub, so I'm not sure what's going on - it should go until next October or November.  There's also a "SUBSCRIBE TODAY yadda yadda yadda JOIN NOW" ribbon when I visit their website, yet my subscription status is ACTIVE.  Has anyone else dealt with this?  I will probably shoot them an email or give them a call...

ETA: I got the email at 3:07 CST.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First IG birchbox!!


I couldn't find a box number that matched the contents of that box. Whats the small jar?


I believe it is box #42, which they have not finished loading yet. The little jar is Burt's Bees Day Lotion.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 8, 2014)

It seems like weights of .7 something are reasonably popular. I'm getting 2 of them. Has anyone gotten a box with a weight of .7 that did NOT have the Liz Earle set in it? That's all I could find on here for that weight. But, I actually think I got that on all my accounts before. Strange.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 8, 2014)

My second account has a weight of .73 and I've already received the Liz Earle on that account. I'm curious to see what I end up getting!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 8, 2014)

> It seems like weights of .7 something are reasonably popular. I'm getting 2 of them. Has anyone gotten a box with a weight of .7 that did NOT have the Liz Earle set in it? That's all I could find on here for that weight. But, I actually think I got that on all my accounts before. Strange.


 Mine says .7250. I got the Liz Earle in October. I'm thinking Klorane dry shampoo or Serge Normant spray conditioner. My box was .7 something when I got the Serge Normant dry shampoo months and months ago.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 8, 2014)

The Ruby wing polish is such a pretty color!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine says .7250. I got the Liz Earle in October. I'm thinking Klorane dry shampoo or Serge Normant spray conditioner. My box was .7 something when I got the Serge Normant dry shampoo months and months ago.
box weight twins!!! i already got the liz earle and the klorane... i am not a fan of the serge normant products i've tried but i also remember that dry shampoo making my box heavier in the past!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine says .7250. I got the Liz Earle in October. I'm thinking Klorane dry shampoo or Serge Normant spray conditioner. My box was .7 something when I got the Serge Normant dry shampoo months and months ago.
Ooh! I'd love to try both of those. It may be too much to hope for, but one in box 1 and the other in box 2 would be great!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box weighs 0.72000 and says it will be here today, but I'm doubting it. Heres to hoping!
I knew it! My mail came sans birchbox. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 8, 2014)

And I think I found my first dream box--#25!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 8, 2014)

OMG! Besame lipstick in box #34. Not really a box I'd want overall, but Besame's packaging is so adorable. Glad to see BB has picked up that brand.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 8, 2014)

I got my box and I hate it does anyone want to trade for a full box Pm me. I got


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Liz earle hot cloth cleanser, ruby wing polish in kitten heels, under armour headband in lime green, one argan oil moisture healing mask in pomegranate and a Camille Beckmann hand lotion midnight monarch scent


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine arrived! The omni-potent is a foil...a decent sized one but still.


----------



## Reason (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you subscribed to the thread?  Click the little button that says "SUBSCRIBE" by the yellow star under the thread title on this page or under the last comment on this page.

A lot of people are lazy and ignore the "subscribe" button, opting instead to comment with the word "UPDATES!!," which will also auto-subscribe you to the thread.  Please don't do this though, because it is annoying (to me) to open a thread expecting to see conversation and instead seeing 20 people saying "UPDATES!!" lol.  If people do prefer to subscribe via commenting, at least make a real comment... (sorry4therantguys)
I am subscribed and it is still doing it saying I have 0 unread messages when there are new post.  It happen after makeup talk closed down for updates earlier today.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 8, 2014)

> I got my box and I hate it does anyone want to trade for a full box Pm me. I got
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



this looks like a box I would really like. I'm getting 2boxes but unfortunately have no idea yet what I'm getting in either, and no shipping notices yet...c'mon birchbox!


----------



## pink65419 (Jan 8, 2014)

How do you view the contents of your box on the mobile app ?


----------



## misslaurelann (Jan 8, 2014)

Got my bb today for my second sub, not sure of the number but it was .63 lb





The inika is a weird olive green color that I'll pass along to a friend and I already have another Liz Earle that I'm not using and probably will also pass along. Excited about the hand cream and hair stuff though!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 8, 2014)

Gift sub box has weight of 0.715 and has expected delivery for tomorrow, hope it comes tomorrow! No clicky truck yet for my main account.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if everyone will get that box or only the people who sub through that link? It looks awesome and I might get a second BB for that polish +100 points.... Hmmm. Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this is a touch off topic, since this is the January thread and this is about February, but has anyone seen this:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-kit-stars-red-carpet-essentials-201481
I'm a stickler for fine print ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Current Birchbox subscribers:* no need to sign up. Youâ€™ll receive the _Us Weekly_ -themed box as your February shipment as long as you have an active Birchbox subscription.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

Have a box weight! .7700  Says I should get it tomorrow, but I'm unsure as the mail has been running behind here, due to the snowpacolypse! It will be my first total surprise BB, as the app won't tell me anything!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box and I hate it does anyone want to trade for a full box Pm me. I got Liz earle hot cloth cleanser, ruby wing polish in kitten heels, under armour headband in lime green, one argan oil moisture healing mask in pomegranate and a Camille Beckmann hand lotion midnight monarch scent
I'd be interested in your box! I don't have mine yet and I'm not sure what's coming... XD


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 8, 2014)

> Have any other current subs gotten a "We Want You Back!" email today? Â I have a yearly sub, so I'm not sure what's going on - it should go until next October or November. Â There's also a "SUBSCRIBE TODAY yadda yadda yadda JOIN NOW" ribbon when I visit their website, yet my subscription status is ACTIVE. Â Has anyone else dealt with this? Â I will probably shoot them an email or give them a call... ETA: I got the email at 3:07 CST.


 I got the same thing on my yearly sub. I'm thinking it has to do with the gift subscription running out on my nieces account. If you click on the subscribe button it tells you that you already have an account. I got clicky truck and shipping email today so I wasn't going to worry about it.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a clicky truck!  Woo hoo!  .7750 with expected delivery date of 1/10/13!  Which I doubt because I live on the west coast and it barely left the east coast today!  

Off to try the app trick!  I want to know what I am getting!  Guess Friday is only 2 days away!


----------



## samvanz12 (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same thing on my yearly sub. I'm thinking it has to do with the gift subscription running out on my nieces account. If you click on the subscribe button it tells you that you already have an account. I got clicky truck and shipping email today so I wasn't going to worry about it.
Ahhh - that makes a lot of sense! The sub I gifted myself runs out this month.  Weird that they would send it to the email address I used to gift the sub, but I feel better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!


----------



## TracyT (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my bb today for my second sub, not sure of the number but it was .63 lb






The inika is a weird olive green color that I'll pass along to a friend and I already have another Liz Earle that I'm not using and probably will also pass along. Excited about the hand cream and hair stuff though!
I believe that's #24. The app seemed to imply I was getting the same one. Weight is listed as 0.6350, eta is Friday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 8, 2014)

Qustion, ive been with bb for 8 months and have only gotten a 3 month code...shouldnt I have gotten a 6 month code?


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

> I have a clicky truck! Â Woo hoo! Â .7750 with expected delivery date of 1/10/13! Â Which I doubt because I live on the west coast and it barely left the east coast today! Â  Off to try the app trick! Â I want to know what I am getting! Â Guess Friday is only 2 days away!


 Mine says .760 with a delivery date of Jan 10th and I'm on the wes coast as well! I would love for it to get here by then! But with it coming from the east coast and the polar vortex, it may be a couple days late. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone else get the .9280 box? I'm curious what is inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

> First IG birchbox!!


 This box is awesome! Sorry if you've already answered but how many eyeshadows came in the Revealed?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 8, 2014)

> This box is awesome! Sorry if you've already answered but how many eyeshadows came in the Revealed?


 That isn't her box, it just was on Instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT I saw a different one and it is a super cute quad. It's different than the normal coastal scents sample, it get are squares instead of the typical dots


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 8, 2014)

> > This box is awesome! Sorry if you've already answered but how many eyeshadows came in the Revealed?
> 
> 
> That isn't her box, it just was on Instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT I saw a different one and it is a super cute quad. It's different than the normal coastal scents sample, it get are squares instead of the typical dots


 Oooh cool, I want that palette so bad! I wish it wasn't out of stock! Hopefully by the end of the month it will be available again!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 8, 2014)

Got my shipping email!  0.7650, I really don't think it'll be here tomorrow like the tracking says!  It just updated to leaving the warehouse.

App trick wouldn't work for me this month, so now I'm just holding out to see if the package comes first or the 10th and I can peek!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got my 3rd and final tracking email! 

I noticed my first two tracking emails (for my main and 3rd accounts) came within a minute of one another but neither have updated yet to show weights. I got tracking emails on 2 subs at the same time once and they were even almost identical in weight and still different boxes so I'm crossing my fingers that is the case again. If they are dupes, I hope they have chocolate :-D


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 8, 2014)

Slightly OT but I think all Suki scrub lovers will like this!

So I took the chance and tried a new hand-soap this month from the Honest Co. and the Lemongrass scent smells exactly like it! I even got my Suki sample out and went between them.  Super cheap too for great smelling hand soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.honest.com/bath-and-body/honest-hand-soap


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 8, 2014)

I got tracking on my gift account on Monday but it still has not updated. No clicky truck on my main account yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited for this month, there are a lot of good boxes being sent out. I hope the app trick was right &amp; I'm really getting the Coastal Scents Revealed sampler. I don't own any of the Naked palettes and I read Revealed is a good dupe for Naked1&amp;2. If the shadows are good quality I will definitely spend some of my points to get it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh cool, I want that palette so bad! I wish it wasn't out of stock! Hopefully by the end of the month it will be available again!
When they add things to the store at the same time that boxes are going out with those items (as was the case with this palette), they show as "out of stock" for a week or two.  It's not that they had some and already sold out of them.  It's that they haven't had them in stock for the first time yet.  They won't be "available again."  They will *finally* be available.  If I recall correctly, it seems like things go live in the store a few days after box assignments go live for feedback, so Birchbox will probably have them in stock in probably a week.  

(And if you want it now and don't mind not getting Birchbox points/the brushes with the Birchbox version or using your Birchbox points, you can get it directly from Coastal Scents for $14.95 right now -- the regular price is $19.95, but it's $5 off right now -- here:  http://www.coastalscents.com/revealed-palette.html )

(In case it matters to anyone, the Birchbox versions of CS palettes each come with three brushes not included in the CS versions:   doe foot shadow, domed eye shadow, and large eye shadow.)


----------



## lsarao (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question when I usually go on this board it tells me I have a certain number of unread post it is not doing it now what is wrong?
Are you subscribed to the thread?  Click the little button that says "SUBSCRIBE" by the yellow star under the thread title on this page or under the last comment on this page.

A lot of people are lazy and ignore the "subscribe" button, opting instead to comment with the word "UPDATES!!," which will also auto-subscribe you to the thread.  Please don't do this though, because it is annoying (to me) to open a thread expecting to see conversation and instead seeing 20 people saying "UPDATES!!" lol.  If people do prefer to subscribe via commenting, at least make a real comment... (sorry4therantguys)

Thanks for explaining that Jeaniney. I just assumed people meant they had made "updates" to their trade lists, but this actually makes more sense.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 8, 2014)

I opted out of Auto-Renew on my annual sub. I wanna go monthly until a good code or GWP comes out. There's a bar at the top of the page the says "Join Now!" But when I click it says I'm already subbed. dumb question but I probably can't resub until after the 10 once my "last box" is processed. Right?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 8, 2014)

do you get notice via email when your year sub is coming to an end so you can renew?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine says .760 with a delivery date of Jan 10th and I'm on the wes coast as well! I would love for it to get here by then! But with it coming from the east coast and the polar vortex, it may be a couple days late. The anticipation is killing me!
Haha me too!  I can't wait till Friday so I can peek!  Tried the app trick on my phone and was still not able to see anything.  I guess BB wants me to be suprised this month!  At least if it does not show Friday, it is payday for me so that is something to look forward to! lol


----------



## pink65419 (Jan 9, 2014)

can you tell me what the app trick is ?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

can you tell me what the app trick is ?
If you have the Birchbox iphone app, you can log in.  On the discover page you scroll down until you see items that say box history.  If there is an item that says box history but you have not recieved it before, it might be an item you are getting this month.  It worked for me last month but is not this month.  Hope that helps.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this is a touch off topic, since this is the January thread and this is about February, but has anyone seen this:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-kit-stars-red-carpet-essentials-201481

I'm so excited for this! Eeee!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 9, 2014)

Still no shipping details for either sub.. Come on BB, give me a weight. (No dupes! )


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 9, 2014)

Alright truck, you need to start being CLICKY!




lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright truck, you need to start being CLICKY!



lol
same here. i want two clicky trucks already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jan 9, 2014)

I cancelled Ipsy last month, so I'm extra excited to get my Birchbox this month. No tracking info yet though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited: Apparently I can't spell. Oops.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 9, 2014)

I got one shipping email today but the tracking isn't working yet. Nothing on my main account. 

I thought it was Thursday all day &amp; that the boxes would be up in the morning, but oops, not so much. I suppose I can wait one more day!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 9, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb48
Did you guys see what box #48 will have? A full size Cynthia Rowley eyeliner. OMG I got this in the set this holiday and it is AMAZING! I hope I get this box but really I am excited for anything in January.


----------



## Summersong (Jan 9, 2014)

Saw an article about the Feb box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Not sure if this was shared already ) http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-kit-stars-red-carpet-essentials-201481


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 9, 2014)

So I got shipping for the main account today, no weight yet. But the tracking for my second box updated and it's a .7250 box. It seems like I might get it tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 9, 2014)

Neither of my accounts have shipping info or shipping emails. Sad panda over hereðŸ¼ I used the app trick and saw a couple of new items I should be getting. That will just have to tide me over I suppose! Great looking boxes this month though. Can't wait for mine to come!!


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 9, 2014)

My shipping just updated... Box weight .8050 Projected delivery on the 10th. Anyone else have this weight &amp; know what we are getting???


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ooh! My tracking finally updated and my box is pretty heavy! .8200! And my projected delivery date is tomorrow... Since it's in NY still and needs to get to WI, I'm highly doubtful that will happen. Lol.


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine said the projected delivery date was yesterday however it's only in MA..So hopefully it will be here today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My weight is .70


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I opted out of Auto-Renew on my annual sub. I wanna go monthly until a good code or GWP comes out. There's a bar at the top of the page the says "Join Now!" But when I click it says I'm already subbed. dumb question but I probably can't resub until after the 10 once my "last box" is processed. Right?
I did that a few days ago. I called and she renewed for me with a code so I could get my double points.


----------



## ShannonHey (Jan 9, 2014)

Still no tracking for me 



 I'm refreshing the page like a madwoman though so as soon as it updates I'll know!  I have an android so I'm never able to use the app trick and the suspense is brutal.


----------



## ShannonHey (Jan 9, 2014)

Also does anyone know if the no sample dupes policy applies to men's and women's boxes on the same account?  My husband got the reviver dry deodorant wipes in his box this month and I'm wondering if that disqualifies me from getting it too?  (I don't want it AT ALL, but do like some of the boxes it's coming in so am curious)


----------



## catipa (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my bb today for my second sub, not sure of the number but it was .63 lb





The inika is a weird olive green color that I'll pass along to a friend and I already have another Liz Earle that I'm not using and probably will also pass along. Excited about the hand cream and hair stuff though!
I got this same box, I was pretty happy with it.  I really wanted some tea this month and was excited to finally see it show up in one of me boxes.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 9, 2014)

Discovery Dash is up!

StriVectin-EVâ„¢ Get Even Brightening Serum $34 instead of $59 

StriVectin-EVâ„¢ Get Even Dark Circle Corrector  $34 instead of $59


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 9, 2014)

My first box has shipped, 0.5200 lbs and estimated to be delivered tomorrow, but as it is in NY and I am in TN, I am going to guess it will take another few days.  Just so glad to have a clicky truck!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 9, 2014)

Two of my three boxes got shipping information. Both are .8100 -- however, the "app trick" showed completely different products for each box. Hopefully these won't be dupes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Discovery Dash is up!

StriVectin-EVâ„¢ Get Even Brightening Serum $34 instead of $59 

StriVectin-EVâ„¢ Get Even Dark Circle Corrector  $34 instead of $59 
I saw that and it doesn't excite me at all.  In fact, I have never purchased anything from the discovery dash.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 9, 2014)

My box has a weight of 0.54. Anyone have anything similar? I tried the app trick but it's not showing me anything.


----------



## AshleyK (Jan 9, 2014)

Still no clicky truck 




. I feel like they keep updating my shipping later and later each month.


----------



## ghostieboo (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm new to this forum, can I ask what a clicky truck is? I think bb shipping notifications are a joke. My box had a projected delivery date of yesterday! Also no updates since the 7th Last month they said my box was delivered (it wasn't!) and listed the contents of my box ruining the surprise!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ghostieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm new to this forum, can I ask what a clicky truck is?

I think bb shipping notifications are a joke. My box had a projected delivery date of yesterday! Also no updates since the 7th

Last month they said my box was delivered (it wasn't!) and listed the contents of my box ruining the surprise!
Your shipping email listed the contents of your box? Mine never has. I kind of wish it would.

Clicky truck is when the status of your box (on the account screen) becomes a link with a number. It generally means your box has shipped, or is about to ship.

My tracking finally undated and the weight is .74 due to arrive on Monday, which I think is very optimistic.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 9, 2014)

I used the omni-potent stuff this morning...my hair looks no better than when I used cheap ole Pantene


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2014)

I GOT A CLICKY TRUCK!!!


----------



## ghostieboo (Jan 9, 2014)

Noo! The actual shipping link didn't list the contents. It was on my box page. It showed me "your December products" 2 days before my box arrived


----------



## disconik (Jan 9, 2014)

My clicky truck is click with a weight of .5850.  I'm scared I've been foil-ified and am not getting nail polish.  I weep!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 9, 2014)

.58 is still pretty heavy for a BB. I still have no link


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ghostieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Noo! The actual shipping link didn't list the contents. It was on my box page. It showed me "your December products" 2 days before my box arrived

They list your box contents on the box page on the 10th of every month. Just avoid the box page after the 10th if you want to remain spoiler-free.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2014)

> They list your box contents on the box page on the 10th of every month. Just avoid the box page after the 10th if you want to remain spoiler-free.Â  :smilehappyyes:


 And if you're trying to avoid spoilers but also want to track your box, they moved the tracking info to your account information page specifically for this reason. You don't have to go to your box page unless you want to know your box contents.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yay most of the box pages have updated further and I figured out that I'm getting the Nail Rock as my 5th item!!  Getting Box 19 and I'm super excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb19


----------



## camel11 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ugh... I cancelled this month, but between the February Us Weekly Collab and the 100 pounds for a monthly sub, I couldn't resist reupping! I even asked for an invite for a second account because the Us Weekly collab has so many brands I want to try (I REALLLLY hope I get whatever W3LL people put in!)


----------



## disconik (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

.58 is still pretty heavy for a BB.

I still have no link

This is true.  I think it was only .54 last month and it had the No.4 hairspray, benefit lip gloss, cc polish, beckman body butter, and bliss foil. Thank you for correcting my negative thinking!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a .8100 and a .7300 and my gift sub hasn't updated yet.  

According to what showed on the app earlier this week, I'll be getting:

(FYI, no "box history" products are showing now, everything shows as either "rec for you" or "best seller")

MAIN ACCT - .8100 - turns out to be box 16

-_coastal scents_ revealed palette set

-_burt's bees_ intense hydration day lotion

-_fekkai_ advanced glossing shampoo

-_fekkai_ advanced glossing conditioner

-_harvey prince_ journey

SECOND ACCT - .7300 - I'm only seeing a couple boxes with the eyeko, and they're fully populated, unless they have 7 item boxes this month, lol

-_eyeko _skinny liquid eyeliner

-_oscar blandi_ hair lift mousse

-_oscar blandi_ olio di jasmine hair serum

I scrolled through this list until it looped itself 3 times, lol - so that's all I could find. I looked through all the possibilities and I guess if some unfinished boxes have 6+ items the hair products could be added later.

GIFT ACCT - has shipped but not updated - no matches for this one yet, either. I don't think I saw coola at all, but my eyes have started crossing now, lol.

-_coola _sport â€“ mango

-_100% pure_ fruit pigmented mascara

-_dr jart_ premium beauty balm

-_burt's bees_ intense hydration day lotion

-_fekkai _glossing crÃ¨me

I also noticed (just now, after typing all that) that there are 85 box variations, but nothing has loaded on the last 10 yet, so maybe it's one of those.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 9, 2014)

My gift account has a clicky truck but no tracking info and no clicky truck on my main account.  I am excited for my box pages to update tomorrow!


----------



## genderofeve (Jan 9, 2014)

What are th clicky trucks everyone speaks of?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *genderofeve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What are th clicky trucks everyone speaks of?





Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Clicky truck is when the status of your box (on the account screen) becomes a link with a number. It generally means your box has shipped, or is about to ship.

My tracking finally undated and the weight is .74 due to arrive on Monday, which I think is very optimistic.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *genderofeve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What are th clicky trucks everyone speaks of?





Log into your BB profile, click on "Account Settings"





When a tracking number appears under "January Box Shipping Information" and is clickable, that is then called a "Clicky Truck"








Yay!!! I've got a clicky truck!!!!! On BOTH accounts even! No weights or expected delivery dates yet though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I feel like we need a glossary of terms or FAQ's on the first page of every Birchbox thread that defines or explains:


Clicky Truck
App Trick
Box Envy
Determining your box number
Where to discuss trades


Thoughts, Mods?


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like we need a glossary of terms or FAQ's on the first page of every Birchbox thread that defines or explains:


Clicky Truck
App Trick
Box Envy
Determining your box number
Where to discuss trades


Thoughts, Mods?
and box weights


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a .8100 and a .7300 and my gift sub hasn't updated yet.  

According to what showed on the app earlier this week, I'll be getting:

(FYI, no "box history" products are showing now, everything shows as either "rec for you" or "best seller")

MAIN ACCT - .8100 - turns out to be box 16

-_coastal scents_ revealed palette set

-_burt's bees_ intense hydration day lotion

-_fekkai_ advanced glossing shampoo

-_fekkai_ advanced glossing conditioner

-_harvey prince_ journey

SECOND ACCT - .7300 - I'm only seeing a couple boxes with the eyeko, and they're fully populated, unless they have 7 item boxes this month, lol

-_eyeko _skinny liquid eyeliner

-_oscar blandi_ hair lift mousse

-_oscar blandi_ olio di jasmine hair serum

I scrolled through this list until it looped itself 3 times, lol - so that's all I could find. I looked through all the possibilities and I guess if some unfinished boxes have 6+ items the hair products could be added later.

GIFT ACCT - has shipped but not updated - no matches for this one yet, either. I don't think I saw coola at all, but my eyes have started crossing now, lol.

-_coola _sport â€“ mango

-_100% pure_ fruit pigmented mascara

-_dr jart_ premium beauty balm

-_burt's bees_ intense hydration day lotion

-_fekkai _glossing crÃ¨me

I also noticed (just now, after typing all that) that there are 85 box variations, but nothing has loaded on the last 10 yet, so maybe it's one of those.

I found exactly this on your Second Account in my second account! Although it also had My Prime and Harvey Prince-Ageless.  But the Oscar Blandi products weren't in ANY boxes!


----------



## genderofeve (Jan 9, 2014)

Aha, I have the "clicky truck"- thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The app is surely a mess. Now all it says is best seller and seen. The last time it actually said box history, it said the dry shampoo, Ahmad tea, Whish body butter, Paula C, I'm curious what the 5th item will be?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a box weight of .589? And more importantly, does anyone know what's in it???


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 9, 2014)

My box weight is .7650 and I don't have an I phone to figure out what I'm getting so if anyone knows or has guesses id love some spoilers!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, I got my tracking number but the tracking is unavailable right now, which is normal for me since I just got the number. I think I saw somewhere that the box previews on the website should update tomorrow, is that right?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2014)

not sure if I should post this here, but this is a MAJOR spoiler for FEBRUARY. Found it in US weekly today.

http://www.birchbox.com/promotions/us-weekly?ref=uwpr


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2014)

> > Â  I feel like we need a glossary of terms or FAQ's on the first page of every Birchbox thread that defines or explains:
> > Clicky Truck
> > App Trick
> > Box Envy
> ...


 You've read my mind ladies! I've started composing definitions and/or tutorials, and I'll make every effort to get it on the first page of the Feb thread! Additional topics: -why your box only shows 3 items right now -how to contact BB if an item is missing/broken Suggestions?


----------



## LadyK (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You've read my mind ladies! I've started composing definitions and/or tutorials, and I'll make every effort to get it on the first page of the Feb thread!

Additional topics:

-why your box only shows 3 items right now
-how to contact BB if an item is missing/broken

Suggestions?
Maybe something about: "Why you may get items you can't use and where to go to trade them"


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I found exactly this on your Second Account in my second account! Although it also had My Prime and Harvey Prince-Ageless.  But the Oscar Blandi products weren't in ANY boxes! 
Mine had the My Prime and Ageless, too, but I've had them both in that account before, so ...


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  MAIN ACCT - .8100 - turns out to be box 16

-_coastal scents_ revealed palette set

-_burt's bees_ intense hydration day lotion

-_fekkai_ advanced glossing shampoo

-_fekkai_ advanced glossing conditioner

-_harvey prince_ journey

 

This is the same weight as my box. I really hope I am getting this box, I want to try everything in it.


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 9, 2014)

> not sure if I should post this here, but this is a MAJOR spoiler for FEBRUARY. Found it in US weekly today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So is this going to be in place of our normal February box? Earlier in the thread, there was an indication that current subscribers will get the box.


----------



## dotybird (Jan 9, 2014)

> You've read my mind ladies! I've started composing definitions and/or tutorials, and I'll make every effort to get it on the first page of the Feb thread! Additional topics: -why your box only shows 3 items right now -how to contact BB if an item is missing/broken Suggestions?


 Maybe something like what's considered a "deluxe" sample and what's not. I know that is something that comes up a lot in the Pick Two Mystery Pack thread.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2014)

> You've read my mind ladies! I've started composing definitions and/or tutorials, and I'll make every effort to get it on the first page of the Feb thread! Additional topics: -why your box only shows 3 items right now -how to contact BB if an item is missing/broken Suggestions?


 -- No, you cannot opt out of perfume entirely. -- No, you cannot opt out of nail polish entirely, either. -- In fact, you can't opt out of *anything* entirely.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So is this going to be in place of our normal February box? Earlier in the thread, there was an indication that current subscribers will get the box.

*Current Birchbox subscribers:* no need to sign up. Youâ€™ll receive the _Us Weekly_ -themed box as your February shipment as long as you have an active Birchbox subscription.
so... I guess so :/


----------



## gemstone (Jan 9, 2014)

I also think there should be a disclaimer about all of the methods we use to "cheat" the system! Like the app trick not being definite and how the boxes don't show all the contents until the products are available in the shop.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Got my box today!


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not sure if I should post this here, but this is a MAJOR spoiler for FEBRUARY. Found it in US weekly today.

http://www.birchbox.com/promotions/us-weekly?ref=uwpr
A couple people posted this yesterday.... I'm excited!


----------



## antonella (Jan 9, 2014)

so what is the us weekly spoiler


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!
 






What was your box weight?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Got my box today! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooh! If the app was correct earlier, this is my box too! Yay!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 9, 2014)

> What was your box weight?


 If the app trick was correct, I'm getting the same box. It says my weight is .8100


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If the app trick was correct, I'm getting the same box. It says my weight is .8100

thanks! My weight is .8050..... soooo... maybe, maybe not?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 9, 2014)

> I feel like we need a glossary of terms or FAQ's on the first page of every Birchbox thread that defines or explains:
> Clicky Truck
> App Trick
> Box Envy
> ...


 don't forget birchbox law. If you don't want it, you will receive it.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh! If the app was correct earlier, this is my box too! Yay!
The app trick was correct for me!


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


don't forget birchbox law. If you don't want it, you will receive it.
If that's the case I am going to say...I don't want any of it  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was your box weight?
my box weight was 0.8100


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 9, 2014)

> I found exactly this on your Second Account in my second account! Although it also had My Prime and Harvey Prince-Ageless. Â But the Oscar Blandi products weren't in ANY boxes!Â


 According to the birchbox app I was going to get the same thing but someone mentioned that was a box from January 2013 so it might just be a screw up since it isn't official yet however my tracking for the box shows that it's a .7250 box


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


According to the birchbox app I was going to get the same thing but someone mentioned that was a box from January 2013 so it might just be a screw up since it isn't official yet however my tracking for the box shows that it's a .7250 box
I'm assuming we are box twins then my weight is .7160.  I've gotten dupe boxes before with different weights (totally throws me off)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Current Birchbox subscribers:* Â no need to sign up. Youâ€™ll receive theÂ  _Us Weekly_ Â -themed box as your February shipment as long as you have an active Birchbox subscription.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



so... I guess so :/ The thing is that I don't think that Birchbox collaborations are really hugely different from regular boxes. They might have a slightly clearer theme when taken as a whole, but the individual products aren't really anything unusual for Birchbox. There's one brand I'm surprised about being in there since Birchbox is online while the brand has been known for some rather aggressive anti-online sales stance, but they have sent out comparable brands of that product before, so even that's not really a departure. Having said that, I have been hoping for this sort of theme for *any* subscription box! It's just *fun*.


----------



## Sashatiara (Jan 9, 2014)

> According to the birchbox app I was going to get the same thing but someone mentioned that was a box from January 2013 so it might just be a screw up since it isn't official yet however my tracking for the box shows that it's a .7250 box


 I think we are box twins. The app was showing the products from last Jan. but now those items in the app just say recommended. My box was supposed to arrive today but didn't.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 9, 2014)

I reeeaaalllly hope I don't get the Revealed palette sample. I already have the full size palette so it would be going right to my trade thread. Other than that and the headbands, it seems like I'm down for almost everything coming this month.

If only I had a clicky truck!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 9, 2014)

One of my boxes came today and I could not be happier!  







Spoiler



I received box #12 which was one of my most wanted.  I've been wanting to try Ruby Wing forever and I LOVE the Liz Earle cleanser! I got it in 2 of my other boxes when Birchbox sent it out before and I was hoping to get it on this account. The headband will be useful and I'm looking forward to trying out the Nelson J mask. The only dud in the box is the hand creme, which I got (and hated) on my other account last month. The box weight was 0.7210 lbs.







I also got my shipping notice for my main account today but it hasn't updated yet. I'm debating on whether to let it be a surprise this month but I don't think I possess the self-control to keep myself from peeking at my box page tomorrow. lol


----------



## Disneyfan (Jan 9, 2014)

Was the app trick wrong for anyone this month? It no longer shows any box history for me.

I might be getting box 46 since the app trick showed four out those 5 things and if so, I'm thrilled. It would be the first time I received my Birchbox dream box, assuming the Paula and the Besame are nice sample sizes and not foil or blister packs.

No clicky truck for me and I live on West Coast, so I'm thinking another 10 days (at least)  before I get my box.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes came today and I could not be happier!  







Spoiler



I received box #12 which was one of my most wanted.  I've been wanting to try Ruby Wing forever and I LOVE the Liz Earle cleanser! I got it in 2 of my other boxes when Birchbox sent it out before and I was hoping to get it on this account. The headband will be useful and I'm looking forward to trying out the Nelson J mask. The only dud in the box is the hand creme, which I got (and hated) on my other account last month. The box weight was 0.7210 lbs.







I also got my shipping notice for my main account today but it hasn't updated yet. I'm debating on whether to let it be a surprise this month but I don't think I possess the self-control to keep myself from peeking at my box page tomorrow. lol
I love the colors in your headband!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Honestly, I don't care what my box contains as long as it has the Liz Earle sample! (and if I'm lucky, a headband)


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 9, 2014)

> One of my boxes came today and I could not be happier! Â :yey:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I also got my shipping notice for my main account today but it hasn't updated yet. I'm debating on whether to let it be a surprise this month but I don't think I possess the self-control to keep myself from peeking at my box page tomorrow. lol I love this box! Can't wait til tomorrow to find out what's in mine!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box weight is .7650 and I don't have an I phone to figure out what I'm getting so if anyone knows or has guesses id love some spoilers!
Box twins!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes came today and I could not be happier!  







Spoiler



I received box #12 which was one of my most wanted.  I've been wanting to try Ruby Wing forever and I LOVE the Liz Earle cleanser! I got it in 2 of my other boxes when Birchbox sent it out before and I was hoping to get it on this account. The headband will be useful and I'm looking forward to trying out the Nelson J mask. The only dud in the box is the hand creme, which I got (and hated) on my other account last month. The box weight was 0.7210 lbs.







I also got my shipping notice for my main account today but it hasn't updated yet. I'm debating on whether to let it be a surprise this month but I don't think I possess the self-control to keep myself from peeking at my box page tomorrow. lol
I love the colors in your headband!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do too! I was worried I would get one in colors I don't wear but this one is perfect! If I get one in my other box, I hope it's the grey and pink one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes came today and I could not be happier!  








Spoiler



I received box #12 which was one of my most wanted.  I've been wanting to try Ruby Wing forever and I LOVE the Liz Earle cleanser! I got it in 2 of my other boxes when Birchbox sent it out before and I was hoping to get it on this account. The headband will be useful and I'm looking forward to trying out the Nelson J mask. The only dud in the box is the hand creme, which I got (and hated) on my other account last month. The box weight was 0.7210 lbs.







I also got my shipping notice for my main account today but it hasn't updated yet. I'm debating on whether to let it be a surprise this month but I don't think I possess the self-control to keep myself from peeking at my box page tomorrow. lol
That box totally kicks butt!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 9, 2014)

> Box twins!


 Now to figure out what we are getting ; )


----------



## lucyla8 (Jan 9, 2014)

I got one of my boxes!  Spoiler free (not by choice)

I'm not sure what box # this is but the box weight is 0.7150


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 9, 2014)

My box came! @lucyla8 I got the exact same box but for some reason my weight was listed as 0.72000 WEIRD!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 9, 2014)

@lucyla8 Also I'm loving that we got TWO full size products...


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes came today and I could not be happier!  







Spoiler



I received box #12 which was one of my most wanted.  I've been wanting to try Ruby Wing forever and I LOVE the Liz Earle cleanser! I got it in 2 of my other boxes when Birchbox sent it out before and I was hoping to get it on this account. The headband will be useful and I'm looking forward to trying out the Nelson J mask. The only dud in the box is the hand creme, which I got (and hated) on my other account last month. The box weight was 0.7210 lbs.







I also got my shipping notice for my main account today but it hasn't updated yet. I'm debating on whether to let it be a surprise this month but I don't think I possess the self-control to keep myself from peeking at my box page tomorrow. lol
I would LOVE that box!


----------



## lucyla8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lucyla8 Also I'm loving that we got TWO full size products...
I love the Beauty Protector too - glad I have a travel size now!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box came! @lucyla8 I got the exact same box but for some reason my weight was listed as 0.72000 WEIRD!
that's really not much of a weight difference.. something else could have been touching the scale maybe.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 9, 2014)

Ah so excited for my bb to post tomorrow! Can't wait to see what is in there! This looks like a really good month.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 9, 2014)

I can never remember. Does birch box update your box contents at midnight or sometime in the morning.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 9, 2014)

> I can never remember. Does birch box update your box contents at midnight or sometime in the morning.Â


 Usually at 6am EST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You've read my mind ladies! I've started composing definitions and/or tutorials, and I'll make every effort to get it on the first page of the Feb thread!

Additional topics:

-why your box only shows 3 items right now
-how to contact BB if an item is missing/broken

Suggestions?

I was just going to suggest to put when the boxes update on your account and how to tell which box number you got. lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, no boxes waiting for me when I got home today. Hopefully tomorrow. I have no CLUE what I'll get as the .7 weight seems rather common this month. That box 12 someone posted looked pretty good. Hoping I don't get the Inika, even though I normally love eyeshadows. I used to prefer loose shadows, but I've done a complete 180 so that now I prefer pressed shadows due to the convenience. So Coastal Scents would be ok. My top 3 wish list items are Black Truffle serum, Serge Normant dry conditioner, and Klorane dry shampoo, probably in that order. I figure if I miss the Black Truffle, I'm unlikely to get it later since this is the second month for it. Possible, I guess, but they have to run out of supplies sometime. So fingers crossed.


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 9, 2014)

Now mine is saying the 11th. It was saying the 8th, and now I have to wait!! Anyone else get a box with the same weight as mine?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2014)

been busy these last few days but my tracking updated! - .8100 weight 0_0

also it has an estimated delivery date of the 10th!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!
 





hmmmm according box weights this might be my box, i'm torn, love harvey prince and burt's bees. hate coastal scents and getting shampoos/conditioners, but i was intrigued by the CS nude palette so i'll definitely be giving it a shot.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 9, 2014)

I just saw on facebook, that the Balm has a new highlighter called Cindy-Lou, and I really want to try it. I wonder if BB is going to sample it eventually, or at least sell it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

> hmmmm according box weights this might be my box, i'm torn, love harvey prince and burt's bees. hate coastal scents and getting shampoos/conditioners, but i was intrigued by the CS nude palette so i'll definitely be giving it a shot.


 This is how I feel too. I don't want shampoo or conditioner or CS stuff. I have so many eye shadows as it is -- I never remember to use those CS quads! Ps do we have a swap thread up yet for Jan?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is how I feel too. I don't want shampoo or conditioner or CS stuff. I have so many eye shadows as it is --* I never remember to use those CS quads!*
Exactly. The last one I got from Ipsy I forgot about and it broke and made a mess all in my makeup bag. I've been grumpy about them ever since bahaha.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jan 9, 2014)

The app isn't showing me what's in my box yet but my delivery date is for tomorrow! I'm really excited for this months box, some people have gotten really good boxes! I just hope that I don't get anymore anti-aging stuff. I'm only 20 I don't really need it and i've gotten it in my last four boxes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 9, 2014)

> Exactly. The last one I got from Ipsy I forgot about and it broke and made a mess all in my makeup bag. I've been grumpy about them ever since bahaha.


 CS sends one in each order and I'm usually all AHH BRUSHES!!! too much to pay attention to the shadows


----------



## CSCS (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but what's the app trick?? My box has shipped but the tracking hasn't updated and I'm soooo curious what's in there!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just saw on facebook, that the Balm has a new highlighter called Cindy-Lou, and I really want to try it. I wonder if BB is going to sample it eventually, or at least sell it.
I was interested in this too as soon as I saw it! I'm just in love with their powder highlighters/blushes.


----------



## lsarao (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone else have a .6080 box weight? I can't wait to find out what's in there!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Exactly. The last one I got from Ipsy I forgot about and it broke and made a mess all in my makeup bag. I've been grumpy about them ever since bahaha.


 I was lucky. The one I received broke all over my birchbox in transit to me. BB gave me 100 points, which was great because they weren't shades I would ever wear and I'd rather have the points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*I was lucky. *The one I received broke all over my birchbox in transit to me. BB gave me 100 points, which was great because they weren't shades I would ever wear and I'd rather have the points.
Hence why your name is "luckyme" right?


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 9, 2014)

> I have a .8100 and a .7300 and my gift sub hasn't updated yet. Â  According to what showed on the app earlier this week, I'll be getting: (FYI, no "box history" products are showing now, everything shows as either "rec for you" or "best seller") MAIN ACCT - .8100 - turns out to be box 16 -_coastal scents_ revealed palette set
> 
> -_burt's bees_ intense hydration day lotion
> 
> ...


 Those are the same items that could be in my box according to the app trick. I'm doubtful of the second one being correct. Maybe I won't peak and have it be a surprise for once. My boxes don't here til close to the 20th so I usually cave before they come.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope I get the headbands, either of the body butters, the tea and one of the nail polishes, and I don't really have a 5th wish, my truck just became "clicky" today! At least this month it's shipping UPS and not newgsitics, I hope it doesn't take until the 23rd to get to me like it did last month.


----------



## flynt (Jan 9, 2014)

So my app is showing me the contents of one of my boxes early.  Anyone else seeing this?

Today my gift account is showing up and it lists:

-Juicy Couture

-Nail Rock

-Beauty Protect and Detangle

-Inika Mineral Eyeshadow

-Burt's bees day lotion

I'm pretty sure this is the account that was showing the Oscar Blandi products, Eyeko eyeliner, My prime, and Harvey Prince perfume using the app trick.  Someone had mentioned that was a previous box from Jan 2013 so it's looking like the app trick is not always accurate.

My main account just says my box has shipped with no details on the content.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my app is showing me the contents of one of my boxes early.  Anyone else seeing this?

Today my gift account is showing up and it lists:

-Juicy Couture

-Nail Rock

-Beauty Protect and Detangle

-Inika Mineral Eyeshadow

-Burt's bees day lotion

I'm pretty sure this is the account that was showing the Oscar Blandi products, Eyeko eyeliner, My prime, and Harvey Prince perfume using the app trick.  Someone had mentioned that was a previous box from Jan 2013 so it's looking like the app trick is not always accurate.

My main account just says my box has shipped with no details on the content.
Ooh, I was getting those same results with the app trick. I would much prefer to get the nail rock and mineral eyeshadow though over the Oscar Blandi products.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 9, 2014)

My box (weight: 0.7250) was supposed to be here today, but tracking shows that it just arrived in Panama City today. Boo ): At least that's only about four hours away so I have high hopes for tomorrow.

Also, this is my seventh month and I never received a 6 month coupon code. Should I email CS about that? Or just wait and see if it shows?


----------



## flynt (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, I was getting those same results with the app trick. I would much prefer to get the nail rock and mineral eyeshadow though over the Oscar Blandi products.

The weight for my box is .7350 which is close enough to your weight to be possible?  

My box was also scheduled to be delivered today but mine just arrived in Orlando.  I think I usually get it 2 days after it arrives in Orlando.

Now I'm hoping the app trick was also wrong on my main account because now my boxes have three items in common.  The nail rock stuff looks interesting enough that I wouldn't mind dupes of that.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 10, 2014)

> So my app is showing me the contents of one of my boxes early. Â Anyone else seeing this? Today my giftÂ account is showing up and it lists: -Juicy Couture -Nail Rock -Beauty Protect and Detangle -Inika Mineral Eyeshadow -Burt's bees day lotion I'm pretty sure this is the account that was showing the Oscar Blandi products, Eyeko eyeliner, My prime, and Harvey Prince perfume using the app trick. Â Someone had mentioned that was a previous box from Jan 2013 so it's looking like the app trick is not always accurate. My main account just says my box has shipped with no details on the content.


 nooo! That is my box then! I wanted a under Armour headband and Ruby wing polish so bad!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box (weight: 0.7250) was supposed to be here today, but tracking shows that it just arrived in Panama City today. Boo ): At least that's only about four hours away so I have high hopes for tomorrow.

Also, this is my seventh month and I never received a 6 month coupon code. Should I email CS about that? Or just wait and see if it shows?
I didnt get my 6 months code either...I asked on here if they give 6 month code and no one answeredso who knows


----------



## sldb (Jan 10, 2014)

> I didnt get my 6 months code either...I asked on here if they give 6 month code and no one answeredso who knows


 They do. I got one a month or so ago.


----------



## Lainy (Jan 10, 2014)

I saw the nail rock kits in the clearance area in walmart for $4. lol


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm kinda sad that my first month with BB, I got the Liz earl and the cloth and face wash were considered two items. Now they're only one. :-/ I was happy to get the items, but would have rather had them in a later month where they only counted as one. Maybe I'm just being greedy though!
It's a fabulous product, though! I hope you enjoy it. It's a BB exclusive, too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 10, 2014)

Kind of a bummer month for me...

Nail Rock

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas

Juara Candlenut Body Creme

Nail Rock

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas

Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me

Third month in a row I've gotten tea in both boxes 



 Fruit Pigmented Mascara is ok, but don't need two. Hoping for two different Nail Rocks. Aaaand already have the Klorane, Paula's Choice, and Fekkai. 

Ah well. Off to the trade thread I go!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 10, 2014)

Boxes are up...mostly..

Only my 1st and 2nd accounts are showing January, I'm getting 19 on my first and 6 on my second which is what I was expecting based on the app trick. My 3rd achunt didn't have any new box history items in the app and is still saying December, despite the fact that it's the first box I got shipping info for. Hopefully it updates later since it's the only one that is still a total surprise!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 58. That's two for two with the app trick. Kinda neat that it's worked for two consecutive months.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of a bummer month for me...

Nail Rock

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas

Juara Candlenut Body Creme

Nail Rock

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas

Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me

Third month in a row I've gotten tea in both boxes 




 Fruit Pigmented Mascara is ok, but don't need two. Hoping for two different Nail Rocks. Aaaand already have the Klorane, Paula's Choice, and Fekkai. 

Ah well. Off to the trade thread I go! 





Same here on the tea front. I mean, I like tea, but damn.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here on the tea front. I mean, I like tea, but damn. 
Seriously! I actually really don't like tea, so it's just hanging out by my trade stuff. Some day I'll find a tea lover &amp; just send it ALL to her. 

Hoping that I won't get anymore now for a while, unless start selling a new brand.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 1 and Box 58, and the app trick was 100% accurate for me. Now my boxes just need to get here!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 10, 2014)

Swap time!

*https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140205/birchbox-january-swaps*


----------



## angienharry (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 53 on my main acct. benetint, khlorane, Paula's choice, under armor braided headband, and the Camille body butter. Super happy with this box! Having trouble with getting the website to work to see my second sub. But the app trick worked for this box (for 3 items anyway-I got tired if scrolling after 3 items....lol). As far as website issues- The app won't open my box- it's just a white screen. Safari won't let me sign in at all and puffin let me sign into my main acct but won't let me sign out. Crazy!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 10, 2014)

My app was showing five items from a January 2013 box, so I figured it was wrong and it was. I am super excited for the box I now know I am getting! I am getting Ruby Wing Color Changing Polish, Liz Earl Cleanse and Polish, Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy, Nelson j Beverly Hills Argan Oil 7 Moisture Healing Mask, and Under Armour Braided Mini Headband.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 10, 2014)

Woot!! Getting box 72 and couldn't be happier!! Klorane dry shampoo Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster Whish body butter (please be blueberry!!) 100% pure mascara Ahmad assorted teas Annnnd... I cashed in my 400 pts for: Bodum Assam tea press Ahmad City of London mini tea caddy A men's and women's mystery sampler pack Chuao rocky road bar Total was $50 and got 20% off using the mobile20 code so the points and cost were a wash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally got to log into my second acct only to find it hasn't updated to January yet. Doesn't BB know that patience is not one if my virtues????


----------



## cari12 (Jan 10, 2014)

The pages for boxes 76-85 are still 404ing so that may be why some of us still have December boxes up.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 10, 2014)

Ughh...getting Box 32 on my main account 





Everything except the Nail Rock is going straight to the trade thread. Tea, AGAIN, BB?? Seriously....? I just...why?


----------



## abreeskye (Jan 10, 2014)

*Main account: *

Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage, Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy, Nail Rock, Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette, Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

*Extra Account: *

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture, Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator, INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow, Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas, TONI&amp;GUY Prep Heat Protection Mist

Overall I'm happy.  I don't care for getting the Coastal Scents, or the perfume even though I *like* those.  I thought this would be the month I finally got the Liz Earle, but nope, lol.  I'm most excited for the two hair items!


----------



## marymary (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally getting the liz earle &amp; ruby wing polish! O yeah



After having months of duds, I can't believe just how great my boxes have been lately. I don't want to change up my profile else I might mess up this hot streak.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 10, 2014)

> Boxes are up...mostly.. Only my 1st and 2nd accounts are showing January, I'm getting 19 on my first and 6 on my second which is what I was expecting based on the app trick. My 3rd *achunt* didn't have any new box history items in the app and is still saying December, despite the fact that it's the first box I got shipping info for. Hopefully it updates later since it's the only one that is still a total surprise!


 Sorry, totally inappropriate but it made me giggle. I'm assuming the definition would be the account that sends you all the unwanted products you could never want no matter how much you tweak the preferences.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 10, 2014)

only dud is the 100% pure, which no doubt will be more stupid ketchup packets. 

super excited about the date shampoo, I had a date spa treatment trio in palm desert with my mom and it was amazing! I don't like the taste, but dayum they smell awesome.

Another month of a great balance in each box, and both boxes together. makeup/nail, hair styling/hair washing,  hand cream/body lotion, face wash/face treatment, extra to eat/extra to wear. Doesn't get much better!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 10, 2014)

This is sort of off topic.... I was going through mutt old box contents, and realize in August, there is an item listed in my box contents I never got! I apparently was supposed to get the cs neutral mirage palette! I can't believe I missed that. Do you guys think it's too late to contact them? I wonder if it's a mistake, that would have been a stuffed box. It was the two Miss Jessie packets, arcona, tan towel, model co lippie, and the quad. I'm so bummed!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Btw, I resubbed yesterday, so my box contents are still on November


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, Birchbox, I give up.  What do I have to do to get you to STOP SENDING ME NAIL POLISH AND JUICY COUTURE PERFUMES?  



 I checked my profile- the one box I did not check for the "cannot get enough of" was nail polish (seriously, I only wear red or very dark colors- no glitter!!!) and guess what is in my box?  Nail Rock.  Eh- let's see what color I get.  Might not be terrible- the thought of glitter is killing me....think I can do my toes with it?  And as far as the eye roll inducing Juicy is concerned, by my calculations and barring the unfortunate circumstance of Juicy rolling out a new scent, there is only one more Juicy "flavor" I can get......so I got that going for me, which is nice.  

On the plus side, I am getting tea, the Serge Normant spray conditioner (which I am super excited to try since when I blow dry my hair, by day two or three, my ends are dry as crap), and a skin serum.  Not sure which box I am getting....will investigate later.....gotta go get ready for work.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 10, 2014)

> only dud is the 100% pure, which no doubt will be more stupid ketchup packets.Â  super excited about the date shampoo, I had a date spa treatment trio in palm desert with my mom and it was amazing! I don't like the taste, but dayum they smell awesome. Another month of a great balance in each box, and both boxes together. makeup/nail, hair styling/hair washing, Â hand cream/body lotion, face wash/face treatment, extra to eat/extra to wear. Doesn't get much better!


 Wow, nice boxes!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2014)

This is my box this month. I'm not too excited about it. I'm willing to trade anything in it this month. Oh well, bring on February!! lol    



 Nail Rock 
$7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream 37 
$19.00 Ships Free


 INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow 1 
$20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas 2960 
$7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 10, 2014)

Primary account: Box 29.  I have a clicky truck, but I don't know the weight yet because the tracking number doesn't seem to be live yet.





The Nail Rock is going straight to my trade list, but the rest of the box looks pretty good.  It's gonna be a good month for my nails - I'm getting the Butter London nail fertilizer in my Sample Society box.

Unfortunately, my secondary account hasn't updated yet.  Hopefully it will update later today.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions on Birchbox FAQ's! MY BOX IS NOT UPDATED. Whyyyyyy, Birchbox!? I NEED to know! *hissy fit* :bang: Guess I'll just have to keep checking... all day! I am seeing some great boxes, but they all have items from previous months for me! I hope everyone gets some great stuff!


----------



## grayc (Jan 10, 2014)

my page still shows December


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 25 and the weight is .70. I should be getting it today so maybe I will post pics later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 10, 2014)

> only dud is the 100% pure, which no doubt will be more stupid ketchup packets.Â  super excited about the date shampoo, I had a date spa treatment trio in palm desert with my mom and it was amazing! I don't like the taste, but dayum they smell awesome. Another month of a great balance in each box, and both boxes together. makeup/nail, hair styling/hair washing, Â hand cream/body lotion, face wash/face treatment, extra to eat/extra to wear. Doesn't get much better!


 I got the date shampoo before and it smelled AMAZING. The only thing I didn't like is that it didn't come with a matching conditioner. My OCD side came out with that one. Lol. I always have to have matching shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## QueenJane (Jan 10, 2014)

No weights updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But on my first sub I am getting Box 75

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb75

The Camille Beckman is probably going on the trade list, and ordinarily I would be meh about mascara, but I am curious about it being "fruit pigmented"

Second sub is box 6

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb6

I have the body cream from the other sub, so trade list, I love the beauty protector, adn I have been wanting to try the Liz Earle so overall I am pretty happy.

The only thing I REALLY wanted that i did not receive was the nail rock


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 10, 2014)

> It's a fabulous product, though! I hope you enjoy it. It's a BB exclusive, too.Â


 I actually didn't like it as much as I had hoped. :-( I love all things skincare, but it made my skin dry and my face peeled really bad. It might work better in the summer though. My skin is generally super dry in the fall and winter anyways, so maybe it was just bad timing.


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 10, 2014)

Here is my box for the month.  The shipping weight was .64:



 Nail Rock $7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk 5806 $19.50 Ships Free


 100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara 21 $18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas 2993 $7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Juara Candlenut Body Creme $35.00 Ships Free

 The weight was .64


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, Birchbox, I give up.  What do I have to do to get you to STOP SENDING ME NAIL POLISH AND JUICY COUTURE PERFUMES?  



 I checked my profile- the one box I did not check for the "cannot get enough of" was nail polish (seriously, I only wear red or very dark colors- no glitter!!!) and guess what is in my box?  Nail Rock.  Eh- let's see what color I get.  Might not be terrible- the thought of glitter is killing me....think I can do my toes with it?  And as far as the eye roll inducing Juicy is concerned, by my calculations and barring the unfortunate circumstance of Juicy rolling out a new scent, there is only one more Juicy "flavor" I can get......so I got that going for me, which is nice.  

On the plus side, I am getting tea, the Serge Normant spray conditioner (which I am super excited to try since when I blow dry my hair, by day two or three, my ends are dry as crap), and a skin serum.  Not sure which box I am getting....will investigate later.....gotta go get ready for work.


You can send me ALL the nail polishes and Juicy Couture!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting two boxes -- 37 and 19, I think (I 'be already forgotten!) -- but three items are the same in both of them! On the up side, two are items I wouldn't mind doubles of, especially in different shades/scents: candlenut body butter, Nail Rocks, and (the ugh item) mascara. Oh, well. Just another sign that my plan to cancel after this month despite the spoilers for next month is the right one.


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2014)

/stands with face pressed against the birchbox window

Update. Update. Update.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 10, 2014)

I just checked my accounts and found out what I'm getting in my boxes! Both are scheduled for delivery on Monday. Main account: 100% pure nourishing body cream Beauty Protector protect &amp; detangle Ruby Wing color changing nail polish Liz Earle cleanser kit Ahmad teas I'm super excited about the Liz Earle and Ruby Wing polish! I'll be happy to try to beauty protector since you ladies all seem to have good things to say about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not too excited about the body cream (I'm swimming in body lotions and creams right now) and I don't like tea so will be passing that along to a friend, but I think the rest of the box makes up for those 2 items! Second account: Liz Earle cleanser kit Klorane shampoo with desert date Soak handmaid hand cream Coastal Scents revealed palette under armour braided headband Overall I'm happy with this box. Nothing in it is really exciting me, but it's not a bad box by any means. I don't mind getting a dup of the Liz Earle, but of course would have preferred not to get any dups. I love hand creams and am happy about the headband--they look really cute and will be great to put in the gym bag (I have to wear headbands when I work out because I can't stand getting hair in my face). I don't have strong feelings either way about the eyeshadow but I'll give it a try. I wish I would have got the klorane dry shampoo instead but oh well. Overall a pretty good month for me! Wish I would have gotten the nail rock, but at least I got the ruby wing on one account. And I've been wanting to try Liz Earle, and now I'll have two! The only real dud (for me) is the tea because I won't drink it...not bad! Looking forward to what February has in store!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited to add the weight of my boxes: 0.74 on the main account and 0.64 on the second account


----------



## Xiang (Jan 10, 2014)

Getting box 16 with the coastal scents, burts bee, perfume, and shampoo &amp; conditioner. A little bummed considering all the other items that I would have liked to try this month. The coastal scents packaging looks super cute this time.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually didn't like it as much as I had hoped. :-( I love all things skincare, but it made my skin dry and my face peeled really bad. It might work better in the summer though. My skin is generally super dry in the fall and winter anyways, so maybe it was just bad timing.
aww shucks!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my page still shows December




Mine, too! WHAT THE HECK? I am so psyched!~ I want to see it!


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine, too! WHAT THE HECK? I am so psyched!~ I want to see it! 





I'm refreshing like craaaaazy.  When I checked the app this morning it said "Time to unlock your box!"  I squealed, clicked, and... nothing. Just a blank screen.  And it's still showing my December box on the website.  I want to be excited with everyone else, too!


----------



## MUHoarder (Jan 10, 2014)

My account updated overnight.  It looks like I'm getting:


Liz Earle starter set
Camille Beckman body butter
Coastal Scents palette
UA hair bands
Omnipotent duosity hair treatment

I'm unsure about the hair treatment, and I need another eye shadow palette like I need another beauty sub



  but overall, not a bad box. I would have liked the nail polish but it's not like I don't have any of those either!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 10, 2014)

Will have... Viva la Juicy INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow Burt's Bees intense hydration day lotion Nail Rock Beauty Protecter Protect and Detangle Weight was .725 ALL I WANTED WAS A HEADBAND!! Waaaah. ALSO FWIW - the "app trick" was entirely incorrect.


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 10, 2014)

So I finally got a box with tea in it...but I like tea...and even though I have favorite brands, I'll try this.  It sucks bc this was a battle of the boxes month for me...between BB &amp; Ipsy...and I swear if it wasn't for the US weekly spoiler, BB would be done this month...now to keep the husband from knowing I have not one, but two subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 10, 2014)

Womp womp, looks like I'm getting dupe boxes for the first time. It's the one with 

Nail Rock
 
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
 
100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara
 
Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas
 
Juara Candlenut Body Creme
Can't say I'm thrilled with these boxes but that's the risk I ran! I was really hoping for the headband -- hoping next month is better for me!


----------



## ajkballard (Jan 10, 2014)

My pages are still showing December products. However, I do have a box weight this morning.

Anyone else have .5840 weight?


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 10, 2014)

I have two subscriptions and;

box one:
















box two:















and tea. I have to say I am pleased with birchbox this month - I was unhappy with what I got last month!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 10, 2014)

Feeling thoroughly meh about my second box... 





I sincerely hope that the 100% Pure doesn't come in a ketchup packet because I would love to try it out and likely never will unless it comes in a resealable tube. Also hoping I do NOT get a caviar Nail Rock because I would never, ever, EVER use it. The tea and Glossing Creme are heading straight for the swap list. I'll reserve judgement on the Inika until I see what color I get. If nothing else I can always use it to franken a nail polish. lol


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm Getting box #49, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb49 I used the APP TRICK and I only saw 4 items Burts Bees intense hydration day lotions wih clary sage, JC Couture La La, Coastal Scents Revelaed palette set, &amp; Nail Rock, but SURPRISE I got a 5th items: Klorane shampoo with Desert Date. My box page won't load for me so I can't see the sizes of the samples but here's to hoping for delux samples and no FOIL!!


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pages are still showing December products. However, I do have a box weight this morning.

Anyone else have .5840 weight?


I'm .5850 so it's possible we're box twins.  Especially since we're both still seeing december products.


----------



## chasityclack (Jan 10, 2014)

This is my first post on makeuptalk. I joined a few months ago when I subscribed to the Blush Mystery Box and wanted to get a sneek peek what was in it! I never even knew much about spoilers and such..lol  I am now subscribed to Blush, Ipsy and now Birchbox as of  this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This can get really addictive! I have 5 boys at home so this is like little presents for myself every month!!  Also, how do you know what # box your getting? Or is there a list of boxes somewhere that I'm missing for Birchbox? Sorry, still kind of new here! But I wanted to say hello and very nice to meet ya'll! 

Chasity


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 10, 2014)

Three boxes this month..... Box 1 AND 2 Nail Rock Under Armour Headband Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner Retrospect Hand &amp; Nail Reconstructor ZENMED Support Serum Box 3: Nail Rock 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffiene Eye Cream INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow Ahmad Teas Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream Sooooo --- Looks like I will be doing alot of trading this month. Has a January BB swap thread been created?


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling thoroughly meh about my second box... 





I sincerely hope that the 100% Pure doesn't come in a ketchup packet because I would love to try it out and likely never will unless it comes in a resealable tube. Also hoping I do NOT get a caviar Nail Rock because I would never, ever, EVER use it. The tea and Glossing Creme are heading straight for the swap list. I'll reserve judgement on the Inika until I see what color I get. If nothing else I can always use it to franken a nail polish. lol
Box twins! I feel the same way about it, meh.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting punishment box #33 on my second account which includes the stupid headband I don't want. I didn't tell birchbox I have an active lifestyle and I have an Afro that doesn't move. They could send all of the tea and coastal scents eyeshadows in the world to me instead.



The third account with no profile info is pretty good. This one may be a keeper. I dont know what box it is but it has color club, dr lipp, beauty protector, chuao and embryolisse in it. Lesson learned: don't tell birchbox anything about yourself. Keep your profile completely blank and you'll be happier. Here's the hoping for a kick ass box in February.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling thoroughly meh about my second box... 





I sincerely hope that the 100% Pure doesn't come in a ketchup packet because I would love to try it out and likely never will unless it comes in a resealable tube. Also hoping I do NOT get a caviar Nail Rock because I would never, ever, EVER use it. The tea and Glossing Creme are heading straight for the swap list. I'll reserve judgement on the Inika until I see what color I get. If nothing else I can always use it to franken a nail polish. lol
I got a sample of that eye cream from the company before, and it comes in a nice reusable tube that has half the amount of product of the retail pump.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here on the tea front. I mean, I like tea, but damn. 
Seriously! I actually really don't like tea, so it's just hanging out by my trade stuff. Some day I'll find a tea lover &amp; just send it ALL to her. 

Hoping that I won't get anymore now for a while, unless start selling a new brand. 

 ME! ME! I'm the tea lover you've been searching for! hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Â ME! ME! I'm the tea lover you've been searching for! hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I'm running out of mighty leaf btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Three boxes this month.....

Box 1 AND 2
Nail Rock
Under Armour Headband
Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner
Retrospect Hand &amp; Nail Reconstructor
ZENMED Support Serum

Box 3:
Nail Rock
100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffiene Eye Cream
INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow
Ahmad Teas
Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream


Sooooo --- Looks like I will be doing alot of trading this month. Has a January BB swap thread been created?


Yep!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140205/birchbox-january-swaps

Thanks, @allistra44 for setting it up!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 10, 2014)

For the first time ever I have 2 of the same boxes. I will do a full box swap and dont care what box. just not mine. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb4


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm so sad my account is showing December still! Who has a weight of .7650 and knows what we are getting?!


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 10, 2014)

Your January Products


 Nail Rock 
$7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas 2993 
$7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum 1 
$26.95 Ships Free


 100% Pure Hand Buttercream 
$8.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me 2 
$19.99 Ships Free
  I'm interested in the Nail Rock and the hand cream...but everything else is kinda meh...I still have a BB addiction though..


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 10, 2014)

great box but I wanted the Ruby wing polish and headbands so bad.....off the the swap forum for a full box swap *sigh* I will never use that nail rock stuff!


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 10, 2014)

I have to say I'm dying to try the coffee eye cream...maybe I'll just toss some points that way....


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Feeling thoroughly meh about my second box... 





I sincerely hope that the 100% Pure doesn't come in a ketchup packet because I would love to try it out and likely never will unless it comes in a resealable tube. Also hoping I do NOT get a caviar Nail Rock because I would never, ever, EVER use it. The tea and Glossing Creme are heading straight for the swap list. I'll reserve judgement on the Inika until I see what color I get. If nothing else I can always use it to franken a nail polish. lol


I ordered something from 100% pure on black friday and received a sample packet of the eye cream (and 2 other things). I loved the eye cream--it smells amazing to me. Yes it was a "ketchup packet" and it sucks that they're not resealable, but that packet lasted me for at least a week of twice daily application. Hopefully birchbox sends out a bigger size, but just wanted to say I got several uses out of the packet, and really liked the eye cream. I would definitely consider buying the full size when I'm out of other eye creams.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2014)

My box hasn't updated on the website, but USPS tracking shows it out for delivery - so I'm going to stop trying to refresh the site and let it be a surprise!  Hopefully I'll be able to post a pic in a few hours.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! I'm running out of mighty leaf btw






I deleted the msg from our last trade with your address in it -- but if you'll send it to me in a PM, i'll send you some Mango Mighty Leaf Tea... never even opened the box! Not a tea fan, at all. And I'll send you what comes in this BB if you want it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I have to say I'm dying to try the coffee eye cream...maybe I'll just toss some points that way....


 This is my hg eye cream... worth 100 points!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I was annoyed because the app trick didn't work for me this month AND my box page still hasn't updated...but I just got my box, so I am happy!

Don't know what box number this is, but I'm pretty happy with it.

I got: Harvey Prince Journey, Inika Mineral Eyeshadow in Eternal Marine, Nail Rock Velvet in Navy, Serge Normant Dry Conditioner, Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 10, 2014)

I got box 4 and I wasn't thrilled about the inika, however I absolutely LOVE it after trying. Its a beautiful color (eternal marine) that shifts from gray to blue to green... and it has a subtle sheen, not glitter but a definite shimmer. Its super wearable!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box 4 and I wasn't thrilled about the inika, however I absolutely LOVE it after trying. Its a beautiful color (eternal marine) that shifts from gray to blue to green... and it has a subtle sheen, not glitter but a definite shimmer. Its super wearable!

YES, that's what I got, it's beautiful!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 10, 2014)

Box 62-Alelier cologne, wish body butter, pure fruit mascara, dry conditioner, and ahmad tea.

Box 19-Nail rock, dry shampoo, pure fruit mascara, juara body creme, and ahmad tea. 

Tea and mascara in both. lol   I really hoping for the color changing polish instead of the nail rock. But it is all things that I will use.


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I'm so sad my account is showing December still! Who has a weight of .7650 and knows what we are getting?!


 I have the same weight and mine still shows December as well!! I just wanna know what's in it!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2014)

Boo, no box update for me!


----------



## cherienova (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your January Products


 Nail Rock $7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas 2993 $7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum 1 $26.95 Ships Free


 100% Pure Hand Buttercream $8.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me 2 $19.99 Ships Free
  I'm interested in the Nail Rock and the hand cream...but everything else is kinda meh...I still have a BB addiction though..
I am getting the same box. Not overly excited, been getting the same types of products (lotions, polish, anti-aging serums) for the past few months and the tea? Not exciting at all. 

However, I have tried the Fekkai glossing cream before and I loved it! That will get some use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm Getting box #49, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb49
I used the APP TRICK and I only saw 4 items Burts Bees intense hydration day lotions wih clary sage, JC Couture La La, Coastal Scents Revelaed palette set, &amp; Nail Rock, but SURPRISE I got a 5th items: Klorane shampoo with Desert Date.



My box page won't load for me so I can't see the sizes of the samples but here's to hoping for delux samples and no FOIL!!

Box twins!


----------



## shy32 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just remembered about the beta-ish birchbox plus box, did anyone get an email about it this month? It's too late since shipping has started for them to not have already gone out. Didn't see anything so it's possible they dropped it? 

With the weather a lot of you are experiencing on the other coast I'm sure boxes will have weird shipping times this month. I know y'all are suffering but I can't even process it ever being that cold! It doesn't always feel like it but right now I appreciate the total lack of winter we've had so far here in NorCal
I got the invitation and for some reason ordered it, I don't really need cards!




 

~~Exclusive Offer! Boost Your Box for $20. Birchbox Birchbox Plus Boost Your January Box With Rifle Paper Co. Notecards Reserve Now Birchbox Plus Ready for a new twist on your monthly Birchbox? We're trying something new: Birchbox Plus, an easy way to add a must-have lifestyle item to your monthly delivery at a great price. This month, we joined forces with Rifle Paper Co. to bring you these inspired notecards. Add this set of 15 cards to your January Birchbox for just $20! Reserve by January 1, 2014 and it will be added to your January shipment automatically (on top of your usual samples). This set alone is a $30+ value! Limited supply availableâ€”act now! Reserve Now





My January box info has not updated yet


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hence why your name is "luckyme" right? 




Actually, it started out years ago, like 15 years ago, as a very sarcastic user name.  Like, my car broke down and my dog got run over, lucky me.  But, I've come to realize that I really am very lucky and have an amazing life, even if I had to live through some very dark and trying times!  So now, yes, the luckyme really does mean that I am lucky!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 10, 2014)

Just saw my box, I really like the contents! Hopefully what I see is what I get! lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 10, 2014)

My 2nd account updated this morning and I am getting box 57.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb57 This box seems okay.  I have never tired any of the products and they all seem useful.  

My 1st account still hasn't updated, but I should be receiving it today.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 10, 2014)

LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover  100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara  Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner
Not the most exciting month for me.  I seem to now have received all the individually wrapped wipe type products, which drives me nuts because I HATE waste--although nail polish remover wipes are handy for me because when I destroy one nail I go crazy and try picking all my polish off to match.

I always want mascara, but I tend to like very dramatic lashes.  It will be good for low maintenance days.

I don't drink tea.  Team coffee.

I will always use hand cream and tend to like floral 'old lady' scents so we will see.

I was just complaining about needing a new bottle of dry shampoo, this just seems to be dry shampoo with conditioning properties.  No silicones, I am excited.

I really wanted a headband--seriously nothing motivates me to workout more than a new workout accessory/outfit/etc.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 10, 2014)

This is probably my most disappointing month since starting Birchbox. I got box 44. 



Spoiler



100% Pure mascara

Juara Candlunut body cream

Toni &amp; Guy shampoo &amp; conditioner

Ahmad tea


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is probably my most disappointing month since starting Birchbox. I got box 44. 



Spoiler



100% Pure mascara

Juara Candlunut body cream

Toni &amp; Guy shampoo &amp; conditioner

Ahmad tea


 That doesn't seem to exciting.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My 2nd account updated this morning and I am getting box 57.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb57 This box seems okay.  I have never tired any of the products and they all seem useful.  

My 1st account still hasn't updated, but I should be receiving it today.  
I was really hoping to get that nail product, lucky you! And that hair product has been a staple of mine for years, awesome stuff!


----------



## noxlunate (Jan 10, 2014)

I logged onto my computer this morning feeling terribly under the weather so seeing what I get in my box made it a much nicer morning!





I'm actually stoked on the nail rock, dry shampoo, hand cream and TEA. I'm a huge tea lover, so anytime birchbox wants to send me tea I'm a fan. The only thing I'm not too pleased about is the Paula's Choice.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover  100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara  Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner
Not the most exciting month for me.  I seem to now have received all the individually wrapped wipe type products, which drives me nuts because I HATE waste--although nail polish remover wipes are handy for me because when I destroy one nail I go crazy and try picking all my polish off to match.

I always want mascara, but I tend to like very dramatic lashes.  It will be good for low maintenance days.

I don't drink tea.  Team coffee.

I will always use hand cream and tend to like floral 'old lady' scents so we will see.

I was just complaining about needing a new bottle of dry shampoo, this just seems to be dry shampoo with conditioning properties.  No silicones, I am excited.

I really wanted a headband--seriously nothing motivates me to workout more than a new workout accessory/outfit/etc.

I haven't used this particular dry conditioner before, but I have used other brands. It's definitely not like a dry shampoo, it's meant to add shine to your hair on days you use dry shampoo, which is dulling. So apply to your ends, not your roots. HTH!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Everyone gets sad about getting tea...I am a tea fanatic. I LOVE TEA SO MUCH...and no sub has ever sent me tea. WHY????

Tea haters, send me all your teas. What does a girl have to do around here to be sent some tea!?! BIRCHBOX, FEEL FREE TO SEND ME A BOX OF JUST TEA.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't used this particular dry conditioner before, but I have used other brands. It's definitely not like a dry shampoo, it's meant to add shine to your hair on days you use dry shampoo, which is dulling. So apply to your ends, not your roots. HTH!
Oh?  I read the description which says it contains cornstarch to absorb oil?  It'll probably end up given away if it doesn't, when I use a dry shampoo it's because I'm too damn shiny.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 10, 2014)

> Everyone gets sad about getting tea...I am a tea fanatic. I LOVE TEA SO MUCH...and no sub has ever sent me tea. WHY???? Tea haters, send me all your teas. What does a girl have to do around here to be sent some tea!?! BIRCHBOX, FEEL FREE TO SEND ME A BOX OF JUST TEA.


 ME TOO! I love tea and I love trying all kinds of it! I've gotten it once in 10 months with Birchbox. I would be so happy if I got it every single month!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone gets sad about getting tea...I am a tea fanatic. I LOVE TEA SO MUCH...and no sub has ever sent me tea. WHY????

Tea haters, send me all your teas. What does a girl have to do around here to be sent some tea!?! BIRCHBOX, FEEL FREE TO SEND ME A BOX OF JUST TEA.
You would love to come to my house, I have a basket of sample teas from various sources for guests because I never have any.  The exception is ginger tea, I use it for nausea.


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 10, 2014)

Getting box 16, very excited for everything but especially the perfume. I would be extremely happy if Birchbox sent me tea and perfume every month. I love tea.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2014)

Box finally updated!  Woot!

Not too shabby

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb56


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

Although I have zero interest in the CS Revealed palette, I have to confess that I might get it once it becomes available just because I have use-them-or-lose-them points and haven't really seen anything I really want in a while (I'm getting so locked into a low-buy that I'm not seeing things I want even if I'm not paying for them!) aside from the Pangea lip balm that I think might be flat-out no longer available rather than just temporarily out of stock. I figure I can keep the brushes since I can always use more eye brushes and then swap the palette.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I was annoyed because the app trick didn't work for me this month AND my box page still hasn't updated...but I just got my box, so I am happy!

Don't know what box number this is, but I'm pretty happy with it.

I got: Harvey Prince Journey, Inika Mineral Eyeshadow in Eternal Marine, Nail Rock Velvet in Navy, Serge Normant Dry Conditioner, Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion.




Aww that was my dream box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sadly, I didn't get it... But I did get the Nail Rocks which was the main thing I wanted, everything else I got kinda sucks but I'm super happy about the Nail Rocks, I hope I get the navy velvet type too!


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 61 and I'm not stoked at all about it.  I'm pretty disappointed considering the amount of awesome stuff that was featured.

It includes:

Whish Three Wishes Boddy Butter

Ahmad Tea - I'm cool with this.  I love tea.

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Paula's Choice Resist BHA-9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Serge Normant Dry Conditioner - I'm curious about this but not excited in the least.

Off to the trade thread I go.


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2014)

Not to mention they sent out three different nail polish options and I have nail polish listed as a favorite.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2014)

Box twins with [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] ! I love this box! The Inika in Eternal Marine is gorgeous, the Nail Rock is the navy velvet (which was my favorite of all the ones I saw!) the perfume (Harvey Prince's Journey) smells amazing, I love Burt's Bees, and I'm intrigued by the spray conditioner! YAY BIRCHBOX!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to mention they sent out three different nail polish options and I have nail polish listed as a favorite.





same boat as you, i need a nail polish fix!. I don't know why they keep giving me hair product heavy boxes, especially with shampoos and conditioners geared towards repairing damaged hair and making it shiny. my hair is virgin and shiny enough as it is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box twins with @yousoldtheworld ! I love this box! The Inika in Eternal Marine is gorgeous, the Nail Rock is the navy velvet (which was my favorite of all the ones I saw!) the perfume (Harvey Prince's Journey) smells amazing, I love Burt's Bees, and I'm intrigued by the spray conditioner!

YAY BIRCHBOX!





Yay! It really is a great box! At first, I thought I didn't like the perfume (I could really smell the freesia, which I don't love) but after a minute I decided I actually loved it!

I think I'm going to try the Velvet tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miche (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 61 and I'm not stoked at all about it.  I'm pretty disappointed considering the amount of awesome stuff that was featured.

It includes:

Whish Three Wishes Boddy Butter

Ahmad Tea - I'm cool with this.  I love tea.

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Paula's Choice Resist BHA-9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Serge Normant Dry Conditioner - I'm curious about this but not excited in the least.

Off to the trade thread I go.
We are box twins and I am also dissapointed.  I wanted the Juicy, Nail Rock and eyeshadow.  This is the first time I have been sad with my entire box.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

> > Box twins with [@=/u/86920/yousoldtheworld]@yousoldtheworld[/@] ! I love this box! The Inika in Eternal Marine is gorgeous, the Nail Rock is the navy velvet (which was my favorite of all the ones I saw!) the perfume (Harvey Prince's Journey) smells amazing, I love Burt's Bees, and I'm intrigued by the spray conditioner! YAY BIRCHBOX!
> 
> 
> Yay! It really is a great box! At first, I thought I didn't like the perfume (I could really smell the freesia, which I don't love) but after a minute I decided I actually loved it! I think I'm going to try the Velvet tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is also my box! I hope I get a neutral shade in the eyeshadow and a pink Nail Rock. I'm glad BB finally put 2 full sized products in at the same time, wow!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 10, 2014)

You could always buy a gift card with your points and save it even longer for a rainy day!



> Although I have zero interest in the CS Revealed palette, I have to confess that I might get it once it becomes available just because I have use-them-or-lose-them points and haven't really seen anything I really want in a while (I'm getting so locked into a low-buy that I'm not seeing things I want even if I'm not paying for them!) aside from the Pangea lip balm that I think might be flat-out no longer available rather than just temporarily out of stock. I figure I can keep the brushes since I can always use more eye brushes and then swap the palette.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone gets sad about getting tea...I am a tea fanatic. I LOVE TEA SO MUCH...and no sub has ever sent me tea. WHY????

Tea haters, send me all your teas. What does a girl have to do around here to be sent some tea!?! BIRCHBOX, FEEL FREE TO SEND ME A BOX OF JUST TEA.
It's not that I'm sad about getting tea. I don't mind it in a Birchbox...every once in a while. Two months in a row, however, that's what I mind! Especially since my husband and I are pretty regular Teavana customers!

Birchbox staff, if you read this stuff...PLEASE PACE YOURSELVES!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone gets sad about getting tea...I am a tea fanatic. I LOVE TEA SO MUCH...and no sub has ever sent me tea. WHY????

Tea haters, send me all your teas. What does a girl have to do around here to be sent some tea!?! BIRCHBOX, FEEL FREE TO SEND ME A BOX OF JUST TEA.

I always get tea in my boxes and all I want is chocolate!  I don't drink tea except for peppermint if I'm sick.  I know it's asking too much but it would be nice if we could specify what kind of extra we'd like.  I'd be happy with chocolate every month. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Will have...
Viva la Juicy
INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow
Burt's Bees intense hydration day lotion
Nail Rock
Beauty Protecter Protect and Detangle

Weight was .725

*ALL I WANTED WAS A HEADBAND!! Waaaah.*

ALSO FWIW - the "app trick" was entirely incorrect.
I am getting the same box and really wanted the headbands also.  I thought maybe I'd just buy one but I really don't want to spend $12 on a headband.  Hopefully there will be someone wanting to trade one.


----------



## grayc (Jan 10, 2014)

FINALLY updated





Box. 64

Super excited to get the mascara and the Body Butter.  Not excited about another anti-aging product.  I have super sensitive skin (noted in my profile); and this is my 3rd month in a row with the same kind of product.  Can always use a Heat Protection spray; i'm in love with #4; and this one is much cheaper.  The deodorant wipes just look dumb.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone gets sad about getting tea...I am a tea fanatic. I LOVE TEA SO MUCH...and no sub has ever sent me tea. WHY????

Tea haters, send me all your teas. What does a girl have to do around here to be sent some tea!?! BIRCHBOX, FEEL FREE TO SEND ME A BOX OF JUST TEA.
It's not that I'm sad about getting tea. I don't mind it in a Birchbox...every once in a while. Two months in a row, however, that's what I mind! Especially since my husband and I are pretty regular Teavana customers!

Birchbox staff, if you read this stuff...PLEASE PACE YOURSELVES! 

It's just funny that one of the few people who would be happy to get that tea (even every month) has never gotten it! I mean, come on, BB!


----------



## Jaly (Jan 10, 2014)

Should I get excited about the Lliz Earle?  How big is the sample size...   the rest is... okay....    I drink tea... I use hand cream.. although I have TONS of handcreams...   not sure about omni hair thing...  or mineral eyeshadow as I dislike loose eye shadow...


Spoiler



Your January Products


 

 Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit 3164 $24.50 Ships Free


 INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow 1 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas 2993 $7.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ 1692 $14.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Omnipotent Duosity Hair Treatment $25.00 Ships Free


----------



## teenyfish (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got my first box today - super happy with it! 

Burt's Bees Intense Day Lotion with Clary Sage

Viva la Juicy 

Nail Rock in Sequin Green

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow

LOVE LOVE LOVE this box, couldn't be happier!!

My second box is on it's way, and this is what is has in it: 

Whish Three Wishes Body Butter

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas

Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

I'm excited to try the body butter, and dry conditioner. The Paula's Choice will be interesting - I need it right about now though, I've been getting redness on my cheeks and random acne.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just funny that one of the few people who would be happy to get that tea (even every month) has never gotten it! I mean, come on, BB!
I know, right??? Like everyone is up to their eyeballs in red lipsticks (especially the Ipsy subscribers!) and can't stand the thought of getting one more. I on the other hand love lipsticks especially red ones, and can never get enough of them. So I feel your pain!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just funny that one of the few people who would be happy to get that tea (even every month) has never gotten it! I mean, come on, BB!

I have a whole cabinet full of tea and I'm getting tea this month from BB! Woo! I'd love to get new teas every month. Hear that BB? Send me some tea every month!


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh?  I read the description which says it contains cornstarch to absorb oil?  It'll probably end up given away if it doesn't, when I use a dry shampoo it's because I'm too damn shiny.
Hmmm, maybe this is a different type of product, then? I've tried Bumble &amp; bumble and Suave, both were basically aerosolized hair oil. I wouldn't want that on my roots, lol! You'll have to tell us about this one after you try it!


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 61 and I'm not stoked at all about it.  I'm pretty disappointed considering the amount of awesome stuff that was featured.

It includes:

Whish Three Wishes Boddy Butter

Ahmad Tea - I'm cool with this.  I love tea.

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

Paula's Choice Resist BHA-9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Serge Normant Dry Conditioner - I'm curious about this but not excited in the least.

Off to the trade thread I go.
I'm not happy with my box either, I feel your pain. But that Whish Body Butter is awesome! I bought a set at Nordstrom last summer, and really liked it. Enough that I'm considering buying the big pump bottle (liter or gallon? Looks huge online) of the orange cream scent.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 10, 2014)

My box finally updated! I should be getting:

Benefit Benetint

Klorane dry shampoo

Whish Three Wishes body butter

Ahmad tea

Origins CC Cream

After a disappointing box last month, I am pretty excited for this one!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I logged onto my computer this morning feeling terribly under the weather so seeing what I get in my box made it a much nicer morning!





I'm actually stoked on the nail rock, dry shampoo, hand cream and TEA. I'm a huge tea lover, so anytime birchbox wants to send me tea I'm a fan. The only thing I'm not too pleased about is the Paula's Choice.
box twin! I agree about being excited about the box, can't wait to get that dry shampoo and tea in my hands especially!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 10, 2014)

Box updated today. I think it is Box 1.   Not thrilled about the Nail Rock because I work in a relatively conservative office, but who knows.    The Serum looks interesting and I know I will use it. I hope it is a generous sample.   I also know the protection mist will be used, although I am still working through some of the other hair treatments I have gotten, i.e. Hair Benefits and It's a 10.   The Tea is always welcome, but it is the 2nd tea batch for me in 3 months. I will use it though.   The lotion will probably be used. Also hoping its not a mini sample that is basically one time use.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 10, 2014)

This is box #59  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Your January Products


 Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
 
Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas  
Whish Three Wishes Body Butter  
Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas 
Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set $20.00 Ships Free
  Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set $20.00 Ships Free
Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my app is showing me the contents of one of my boxes early.  Anyone else seeing this?

Today my gift account is showing up and it lists:

-Juicy Couture

-Nail Rock

-Beauty Protect and Detangle

-Inika Mineral Eyeshadow

-Burt's bees day lotion

I'm pretty sure this is the account that was showing the Oscar Blandi products, Eyeko eyeliner, My prime, and Harvey Prince perfume using the app trick.  Someone had mentioned that was a previous box from Jan 2013 so it's looking like the app trick is not always accurate.

My main account just says my box has shipped with no details on the content.

Box twins! The app trick showed the same stuff for me.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 10, 2014)

So happy to finally get the Liz Earl.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ughh...getting Box 32 on my main account 






Everything except the Nail Rock is going straight to the trade thread. Tea, AGAIN, BB?? Seriously....? I just...why?
I'm with you on the Nail Rocks. I will actually have to bother trading, this month. But I have a box full of BB trades sitting around, so maybe it's not so bad.

I'm getting box 40.



Spoiler



Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Buy



Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - 3.4 oz Buy
Nail Rock Buy
Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set Buy
Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me  Buy
At this point, the only thing I am looking forward to trying out is the Fekkai. Hopefully it will be a good size.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my app is showing me the contents of one of my boxes early.  Anyone else seeing this?

Today my gift account is showing up and it lists:

-Juicy Couture

-Nail Rock

-Beauty Protect and Detangle

-Inika Mineral Eyeshadow

-Burt's bees day lotion

*I'm pretty sure this is the account that was showing the Oscar Blandi products, Eyeko eyeliner, My prime, and Harvey Prince perfume using the app trick.  Someone had mentioned that was a previous box from Jan 2013 so it's looking like the app trick is not always accurate.*

My main account just says my box has shipped with no details on the content.
I was getting that exact same list of things using the app trick, but now that my box has updated I have the same stuff you listed above. So much for that hack!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 10, 2014)

Between my 2 boxes I am getting:

2 Burts Bees...Which I am very happy about! 

2 Coastal Scents Palettes, maybe trade one? 

1 Klorane Dry Shampoo

1 Nail Rock ew  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> trade/sell asap

2 Harvey Prince Journeys 

Fekkai Shampoo &amp; Conditioner -- always need more of S&amp;C!

Pretty happy. Can't wait to get rid of the Nail Rock.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 10, 2014)

With three subs, I was able to get everything I wanted except any nail polishes (WHY--probably because they think I am sick of them, but that is so not the case)!  But I am still very pleased.  Maybe I am just too easy to please or like mail too much? 



  I just like that BB sends me a nice mix of products and I LOVE the points and promotions.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 10, 2014)

*sighs*  _Another_ Nail Rock.  My 2nd account updated.  I'm getting box 60.  Depending on what color the eye shadow is, the whole box might go straight to my trade list.  I think I might need to edit my profile for this account.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 10, 2014)

My 3rd account updated with box #67. I'm getting tea in all three boxes, at least I like tea I guess? haha! Also getting the fruit mascara in two boxes but I don't mind mascara samples, I toss em quickly and rotate a bunch at once. Overall excited about the variety I'm getting between my boxes. 

Box 1 (#19): 

Nail Rock

Klorane Dry Shampoo

100% Pure Fruit Mascara

Ahmad Teas

Juara Candlenut Body Creme

Box 2 (#6):

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

Beauty Protect Spray

Ruby Wing Color Changing Polish

Liz Earle

Ahmad Teas

Box 3 (#67):

Juicy Viva La Juicy

100% Pure Fruit Mascara

Ahmad Teas

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy

Serge Normant Dry Conditioner


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 10, 2014)

I am getting box 47 which is:






   

   

   

   


Listed out: 
Nail Rock Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrat... Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands - 3 Pack Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner 100% Pure Hand Buttercream   I was a little iffy about the Dry Conditioner, but I looked into it and it seems interesting. I will definitely try it, but I probably won't buy it since I like more natural stuff. The headband I may or may not give away. Ponytail holders I use, but headbands, especially brightly colored ones, not really. But it would be good to hold my hair back when I do masks and stuff. I love 100% Pure and the Paula's Choice looks great. The Nail Rock will depend on which option they send me. I am not really crazy about either of the caviar ones, but any of the others would be okay, and I will use any of the shades of polish anyway. I wish I could find out if the polish is 3 free or 5 free, but I cannot seem to find a list of ingredients any where. Anyway, I am pretty excited about this box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brittainy (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm receiving a product I have already received this month - what do I do? I am fairly new to BB! Do I have to wait for the product to come or can I email them now and let them know?

Here's my box this month!

Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Nail Rock Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz Klorane Shampoo with Desert Date Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set   I've already received the Klorane Shampoo and I wasn't a fan so I definitely don't want/need another sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box twins with @yousoldtheworld ! I love this box! The Inika in Eternal Marine is gorgeous, the Nail Rock is the navy velvet (which was my favorite of all the ones I saw!) the perfume (Harvey Prince's Journey) smells amazing, I love Burt's Bees, and I'm intrigued by the spray conditioner!

YAY BIRCHBOX!




Box Triplets! That's my box too. I am pretty excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure what colors yet in the shadow and nail polish--but this might be the nicest box I've gotten.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok so both my boxes have updated:

Box #1:

Nail Rock

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream

Inika Mineral Eye Shadow

Ahmad Teas

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme

Box #2:

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion

Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

Harvey Prince - Journey

Inika Mineral Eye Shadow

Nail Rock

I hope the nail rock and eye shadows aren't dupes but more than likely will go to the trade pile since I only wanted to try the nail rock, I don't think I want 2 even if they're different colors.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 10, 2014)

I honestly don't mind getting tea or perfume or other things like that because I figure without them, there would be a lot more 4 item boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box twins with @yousoldtheworld ! I love this box! The Inika in Eternal Marine is gorgeous, the Nail Rock is the navy velvet (which was my favorite of all the ones I saw!) the perfume (Harvey Prince's Journey) smells amazing, I love Burt's Bees, and I'm intrigued by the spray conditioner!

YAY BIRCHBOX!




Box Triplets! That's my box too. I am pretty excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure what colors yet in the shadow and nail polish--but this might be the nicest box I've gotten.

If you end up with the same color variations, it's great! The Velvet in Navy is pretty and great for winter, and the Eternal Marine shadow is GORGEOUS...a greyish blue with a bit of green shift. &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 56 and I love it already!


----------



## XBrieX (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the first month where I am completely disappointed with my box.

Nail Rock

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream

INIKA Mineral EyeShadow

Ahmad Tea

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Creme

There was so many things I wanted this month and I didn't get any of it


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2014)

Here is a swatch of the Inika shadow in Eternal Marine, on bare skin applied with a finger.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you end up with the same color variations, it's great! The Velvet in Navy is pretty and great for winter, and the Eternal Marine shadow is GORGEOUS...a greyish blue with a bit of green shift. &lt;3 &lt;3
Yay I'm getting the same box as you! I hope I get the Velvet nails instead of glitter.

Does anyone know the variations they've sent with the Nail Rock?


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 10, 2014)

> I got the invitation and for some reason ordered it, I don't really need cards! Â


 Thank you! Interesting, could have sworn that was the December extra


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Box twins with [@=/u/86920/yousoldtheworld]@yousoldtheworld[/@] ! I love this box! The Inika in Eternal Marine is gorgeous, the Nail Rock is the navy velvet (which was my favorite of all the ones I saw!) the perfume (Harvey Prince's Journey) smells amazing, I love Burt's Bees, and I'm intrigued by the spray conditioner! YAY BIRCHBOX!
> ...





> I'm getting box 56 and I love it already!


 Aha! It's box 56!!! Thank you [@]katie danielle[/@].


----------



## kierstencliff (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't seen anyone with this box yet so here we go: 

Box #65

Whish Three Wishes Body Butter 

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Starter Kit 

100% Fruit Pigmented Mascara 

Ahmad Assorted Teas 

Omnipotent Duosity Hair Treatment 

I have really sensitive skin so hopefully this body butter is okay. I've seen pictures of the Liz Earle stuff and it looks big (Don't know if this is the same one though?), Mascara is cool as long as i get it in black, I've gotten tea three months in a row now and as much as I love tea I work in a coffee shop and get it for free while I'm there which is really the only place I will drink bag tea. But it doesn't go bad so it will probably get used eventually, Hair treatments are big no-no for me. My hair is just too oily for stuff like this. 

I don't hate the box but I'm not very excited about it. I was really hoping for the Under Armour headband and the Juicy Couture perfume and some nail polish. Never can have too much nail polish!


----------



## shy32 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Thank you! Interesting, could have sworn that was the December extra


 I think it was the same last month also. That's kind of boring.


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 10, 2014)

Box #64 for me... 100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

                              Skin &amp; Co Roma Truffle Therapy Serum

                              Camille Beckman Body Butter

                              Toni &amp; Guy Heat Protection Mist

                              Reviver Dry Deoderant Swipes for Clothes

Not a bad box; a good mixture of items, and I"ll try everything, even though I just received the Eyeko Mascara in November and didn't really need another mascara...


----------



## Jerard (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  box twin! I agree about being excited about the box, can't wait to get that dry shampoo and tea in my hands especially! 
Box triplets haha. I'm disappointed though. With all of the awesome sneak peeks it's meh for me. Only thing I'll use is the dry shampoo and the hand cream. I only like spice teas. Oh well, things for trading then.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 10, 2014)

Actually the more pictures I see, the more I hope I get the Nail Rock in velvet burgundy instead of navy. Has anyone got the caviar nail sets?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
super excited about the date shampoo, I had a date spa treatment trio in palm desert with my mom and it was amazing! I don't like the taste, but dayum they smell awesome.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm Getting box #49, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb49
I used the APP TRICK and I only saw 4 items Burts Bees intense hydration day lotions wih clary sage, JC Couture La La, Coastal Scents Revelaed palette set, &amp; Nail Rock, but SURPRISE I got a 5th items: Klorane shampoo with Desert Date.



My box page won't load for me so I can't see the sizes of the samples but here's to hoping for delux samples and no FOIL!!

I got box 49 and was excited for the Klorane Shampoo, but got the Dry Shampoo instead (which I already have multiples of 



) The sample sizes weren't bad though, no foils.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 10, 2014)

Box #4 the inka is beautiful the Burts bees and beauty protect smells amazing!



Edit: nail Rock is not for me


----------



## lauravee (Jan 10, 2014)

Is everyone getting the same colors in the coastal scents quad?


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I got box 49 and was excited for the Klorane Shampoo, but got the Dry Shampoo instead (which I already have multiples of 



) The sample sizes weren't bad though, no foils.  
I also got this box (it's at home waiting for me). I completed the survey for the points already because I wanted to purchase something and needed a few more points to have $30 worth, I noticed that the survey was about the dry shampoo, which I would actually prefer...curious to see what I end up with


----------



## brittainy (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got this box (it's at home waiting for me). I completed the survey for the points already because I wanted to purchase something and needed a few more points to have $30 worth, I noticed that the survey was about the dry shampoo, which I would actually prefer...curious to see what I end up with

I got the same box and am hoping for the dry shampoo as well...I already received the regular shampoo in a different box.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #4 the inka is beautiful the Burts bees and beauty protect smells amazing!


That's the box I'm waiting on! What color is your eyeshadow?


----------



## LadyK (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the last month of my gift sub and the first time I've got dupes so not bad.

Main Account:  

Nail Rock 

100% pure body cream

Ahmad Teas

Toni &amp; Guy prep heat and protect

Paula's choice resist c15 super booster

Gift account:

Nail Rock

Klorane dry shampoo

Ahmad Teas

100% pure hand buttercream

Paula's choice dupe.  

Looks like I'll be trading some things or sending them to penpals, either way I will still be happy.  There are a few products I will definitely use and the rest will make someone else happy.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yay! I got box 16:





I'm usually not excited about hair products, but unlike texturizing spray, etc. I actually use shampoo and conditioner, and I'm almost out at the moment. I'm also strangely excited about the Coastal Scents sample because I just got a bigger magnetic palette in the mail today, and need pans to put it in it. Box weight was 0.8100. I haven't tried Harvey Prince yet, and hear good things.


----------



## izzybizzy (Jan 10, 2014)

So this is my box...




I'm pretty happy with it other than the teas. I had to change my profile... I don't want sweet treats or food items anymore. I'm excited to try the dry shampoo and the paula's choice. The mascara looks pretty good too!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2014)

MEHHHHHH. Only thing I'm happy about is trying the Nail Rock. Everything else is an epic fail for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Off to the swaps!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting *Box #2*! That's two for two in using the app trick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was spot on last month and this month!





So excited for Liz Earle! I would have been happy with any box as long as it had the Liz Earle sample. XD And now that I'm also getting the headband, I'm even happier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not so sure about the Camille Beckman body butter because I've heard a lot of complaints about how strong the scent is and I'm not a fan of floral scents. But overall, can't wait to get my box... hopefully on the 13th!

Edited to add: my box weight was 0.7110 for anyone who's interested!


----------



## page5 (Jan 10, 2014)

How does this dry conditioner work? All the dry shampoos turn my already dry hair to straw (BB sent me three this past year). Look at the product's description:

How it Works When the guy who styles Giseleâ€™s, Cindyâ€™s, and Christyâ€™s locks makes a hair product for the masses, you try itâ€”no questions asked. Especially when it means you get a few extra days out of your scrupulous blowout. Argan oil makes hair soft and supple while fortifying the cuticle to help hair shine. Cornstarch absorbs oil without weighing down your mane.

So they are adding argan oil to condition the hair and then absorbing it with cornstarch to dry it back out again?

here is the ingredient list:

Butane, Propane, SD Alcohol 40-B, Ethyl Trisiloxane, Aluminum Starch Octenylsuccinate, Butylene Glycol, Diisopropyl Adipate, Quaternium-91, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Fragrance, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein PG-Propyl Silanetriol, Polyquaternium-59, Butylene Glycol, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Disteardimonium Hectorite

Ingredient lists are usually in the order of highest to lowest amounts, aren't they? So the alcohol and starch are higher than the oil which is second to last. Am I reading this wrong? I don't want this crap on my hair.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 15. Excited about the nail rock... buuuuut... has anyone had issues with tracking numbers? I got an email with my tracking on Monday. Its Friday and its STILL not updated and just sending back the "Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper." message.

Anyone else having this issue? :l


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 15. Excited about the nail rock... buuuuut... has anyone had issues with tracking numbers? I got an email with my tracking on Monday. Its Friday and its STILL not updated and just sending back the "Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper." message.

Anyone else having this issue? :l
 

The tracking number that was emailed to me was actually my tracking number from December's box, so it took me to a page which said my box was already delivered.

If you go to account settings on the birchbox website you can make sure they sent you the correct number.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 15. Excited about the nail rock... buuuuut... has anyone had issues with tracking numbers? I got an email with my tracking on Monday. Its Friday and its STILL not updated and just sending back the "Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper." message.

Anyone else having this issue? :l
 

I was having this issue until this morning, when it finally updated with an ETA of Jan. 15th.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2014)

@CheshireCookie I love that when I do a Google images search for "coastal scents revealed birchbox" this is what shows up:


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 10, 2014)

I tired to keep my gift sub a surprise but I lost control of my finger as it tapped to open my box on the app. Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nail rock (dupe, maybe I'll get a different one?) Fekkai glossing creme (dupe, if I like it: awesome! If not, might try trading for the 1st time, or just give to my sister.) Ahmad teas(have yet to receive tea, I knew it was coming at some point) Liquid gold cell quench serum (LOVE serums!!!! I **hope** it's a decent sample size. Totally stoked to be getting a serum in both boxes!) 100% pure lotion (please BB let it be coconut. I received this in my 1st BB and lost two of the three ketchup packets before I could use them, and I LOVE LOVE LOVED the smell) So happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for a great month BB. Last time with two boxes, might be convinced to get another gift sub... I'm really liking two boxes. ***my main account is getting Paula's choice serum, soak handmade hand cream, and an under armour headband in addition to the nail rocks and fekkai.


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box finally updated!  Woot!

Not too shabby

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb56
Well color me surprised.. We're getting the same box again lol! @lovepink


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just peaked at both of my boxes.. I'm getting box 14&amp;15. Both boxes have dupes of the Burts Bees Day Lotion, Nail Rock, and Fekkai Glossing Creme. I hope the nail rock sets are at least different! I'm okay with having dupes of the other two though! I could do without the Juicy perfume.. I do like some of their scents but this one I can't stand. 

Box 14:

Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage
Nail Rock
100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara
Harvey Prince Journey - 50 ml
Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me
Box 15:

Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage
Nail Rock
Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz
INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow
Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me


----------



## Bethanys (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know my box number, but it weighs .54, and will have Benetint (which I would have been thrilled with if I didn't just get some in a kit), Origins Smarty pants CC Complexion Corrector (anyone ever tried this? thoughts?), Klorane Dry Shamppo (i'm excited to try this), Whish Three Wishes Body Butter (meh, i'll try it), Ahmad Tea (yuck-not a fan of fruity teas, if it is indeed fruity).

Not too bad-intersted in checking out the Origins and Klorane.


----------



## clover317 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Feeling thoroughly meh about my second box...Â
> 
> I sincerely hope that the 100% Pure doesn't come in a ketchup packet because I would love to try it out and likely never will unless it comes in a resealable tube. Also hoping I do NOT get a caviar Nail Rock because I would never, ever, EVER use it. The tea and Glossing Creme are heading straight for the swap list. I'll reserve judgement on the Inika until I see what color I get. If nothing else I can always use it to franken a nail polish. lol


 So, I'm still 100 posts behind and this may have already been replied to. But FWIW, I'm guessing the 100% pure will be a ketchup packet. I received one as a sample when I ordered from them late last year. But I use it all the time, and still have some left. A little goes a looooong way, so there's lots of uses in one packet, and you can always put it in a small pot or something of the like. I was thrilled when I realized it was the fifth item I was getting, because I like it enough to repurchase. Now I can put that off for another month or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'm pretty sure all of the Inika going out is the Marine color. There was a little snippet about it on the app, and I think that's what it said.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jerard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box triplets haha. I'm disappointed though. With all of the awesome sneak peeks it's meh for me. Only thing I'll use is the dry shampoo and the hand cream. I only like spice teas. Oh well, things for trading then.
yeah there are a lot of awesome products out this month, but hey, trading always saves the day!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CheshireCookie I love that when I do a Google images search for "coastal scents revealed birchbox" this is what shows up:




They really should pay her; I'm sure she's brought them a lot of business.


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, I feel like an idiot but how do you know what box you're getting? And where do you find the number?


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, maybe this is a different type of product, then? I've tried Bumble &amp; bumble and Suave, both were basically aerosolized hair oil. I wouldn't want that on my roots, lol! You'll have to tell us about this one after you try it!
Eep!  I hate hair 'oil' (it's mostly silicone, I do use plain Argan sometimes) so that would definitely not be for me.  I give pretty much everything at least one go, will post a trip report.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I feel like an idiot but how do you know what box you're getting? And where do you find the number?

Go to the page https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 and scroll down and hover your mouse over the picture of your box:





You will see a URL like http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb16 

If you click on it, it will take you to the box page. The number at the end of the link (in this case, 16) is your box number.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Although I have zero interest in the CS Revealed palette, I have to confess that I might get it once it becomes available just because I have use-them-or-lose-them points and haven't really seen anything I really want in a while (I'm getting so locked into a low-buy that I'm not seeing things I want even if I'm not paying for them!) aside from the Pangea lip balm that I think might be flat-out no longer available rather than just temporarily out of stock. I figure I can keep the brushes since I can always use more eye brushes and then swap the palette.
If you want to delay your choice even further, you can always use your points to buy a gift card, and that won't expire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 10, 2014)

Are the items next to the box the items you're getting? When I scrolled over it nothing happened....but there is a list next to it that say's 'your jan products'


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Jan 10, 2014)

> That's the box I'm waiting on! What color is your eyeshadow?


I think it's called earth marine or something. It's actually really beautiful


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting dry shampoo, nail rocks, body polish, tea, and 100% pure lotion. I'd rather have the green shadow or CS shadows than the nail rocks. Not into nail art.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah wish I didn't get nail rock or the purfume or Burt's bees stuff..I'd take anything over that. I got the eye color too really wanted to dry conditioner


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 10, 2014)

I am getting box 60 and 66. Only dupe is the tea. Was hoping for some of that ruby color change polish, but I'll take the nail rock! I'm excited to try the klorane dry shampoo and the caffeine eye cream. The eye shadow will be nice, and glossing cream I will try but don't think I will end up liking. I already have benetint and like it so I don't mind a backup. I can always use more body butter, cream, moisturizer, whatever, but the cc is unfortunate. A bit sad I'm getting tea in both boxes, was hoping to try the fruit mascara!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2014)

Totally off topic: Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month.


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally off topic:
Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month.
All the time. I need to move to France.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm happy with the mix of products I'm getting in both my boxes this month, especially on my main account!  I had low expectations going into this month because a) I wasn't thrilled with this month's box product options overall and B)  I had two crappy boxes last month (for the first time in quite a while--my boxes are usually great!).   

On my main account I'm getting box #1:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb1  

I'm looking forward to trying the nail rocks and Inika eye shadow the most!  I'm also happy to receive shampoo and conditioner because it is something I will actually use.  The deodorant swipe is lame, but that's fine.  Overall, I would say this box is a great match for my profile.  

I am receiving box#2 on my gift sub (funny how that worked out...Box 1 and 2 on Account 1 and 2):  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb2

I'm less excited about this one, but that's mainly because I have already received the Liz Earle and lotion (I agree with others--the scent is too floral) on my main account.  I am excited for the headband though; it looks cute!  And I am happy to try the Omni hair treatment and coastal scent eye shadow.   

Overall, I'm pleased with my boxes this month!  Thank you BB!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2014)

> All the time. I need to move to France.


Totally off topic: Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month. Lol. Me too. I got so excited when I saw the picture and then I realized it was the France box. :-(


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally off topic:
Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month.
Yup. Every single time. XD Except I search for the birchbox hashtag on instagram.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

tQuote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Totally off topic:
Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month.

Lol. Me too. I got so excited when I saw the picture and then I realized it was the France box. :-(

This is me always. I'm always saying I would pay a little more to get boxes on their level.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2014)

> Yup. Every single time. XD Except I search for the birchbox hashtag on instagram.Â


Totally off topic: Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month. I actually meant Instagram. My brain though Instagram but for some reason, my fingers typed FB!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2014)

Totally off topic: Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month.



> This is me always. I'm always saying I would pay a little more to get boxes on their level.


 Same here. I would definitely be up for that option.


----------



## ghostieboo (Jan 10, 2014)

> I'm receiving a product I have already received this month - what do I do? I am fairly new to BB! Do I have to wait for the product to come or can I email them now and let them know? Here's my box this month! Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Nail Rock Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz Klorane Shampoo with Desert Date Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set Â  I've already received the Klorane Shampoo and I wasn't a fan so I definitely don't want/need another sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh this is the box I'm getting. Pretty bummed


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 10, 2014)

> > I'm receiving a product I have already received this month - what do I do? I am fairly new to BB! Do I have to wait for the product to come or can I email them now and let them know? Here's my box this month! Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Nail Rock Juicy Couture Couture La La 3.4oz Klorane Shampoo with Desert Date Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set Â  I've already received the Klorane Shampoo and I wasn't a fan so I definitely don't want/need another sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Ugh this is the box I'm getting. Pretty bummed


 Was the Klorane Shampoo in a packet or a bottle?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Yay! I got box 16:
> 
> I'm usually not excited about hair products, but unlike texturizing spray, etc. I actually use shampoo and conditioner, and I'm almost out at the moment. I'm also strangely excited about the Coastal Scents sample because I just got a bigger magnetic palette in the mail today, and need pansÂ to put it in it. Box weight was 0.8100. I haven't tried Harvey Prince yet, and hear good things.


 Box twin! I'm pretty excited for this box. The shampoo and conditioner samples look pretty big!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Was the Klorane Shampoo in a packet or a bottle?


 The one I got was a tiny bottle.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 10, 2014)

> Was the Klorane Shampoo in a packet or a bottle?


 I got this box and instead of the shampoo listed on my account it was the dry shampoo


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jan 10, 2014)

Box 16 here too.  It seems like a lot of us are receiving this box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 16 here too.  It seems like a lot of us are receiving this box.
16 here too, and i agree. for the last few months i've been getting the boxes that are most common. i'm at the point where i don't even know what to do with my profile anymore.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 10, 2014)

Weird, this morning my account said I was getting the date shampoo, now it shows the dry shampoo


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm going to play a game with birchbox, since they love sending me shampoo/conditioner duos for damaged hair when my hair isn't damaged, I'm going to select ONLY haircare under "I can never have too many" - since they stopped sending me nail polish (besides the CC's when everyone gets them) when I selected nail polish.


----------



## MUfiend (Jan 10, 2014)

> only dud is the 100% pure, which no doubt will be more stupid ketchup packets.Â  super excited about the date shampoo, I had a date spa treatment trio in palm desert with my mom and it was amazing! I don't like the taste, but dayum they smell awesome. Another month of a great balance in each box, and both boxes together. makeup/nail, hair styling/hair washing, Â hand cream/body lotion, face wash/face treatment, extra to eat/extra to wear. Doesn't get much better!


 Box Twins on the first box. The shampoo was in hiding when I used the app trick. But everything else was right on target. Pretty happy with the box.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well color me surprised.. We're getting the same box again lol! @lovepink 
Bahahaha that happens to us a lot!  Can't wait to see what color INKA we get!  And which Nail Rock texture!  We need to get a PM going about a meet up again!  It has been a while!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CheshireCookie I love that when I do a Google images search for "coastal scents revealed birchbox" this is what shows up:






Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They really should pay her; I'm sure she's brought them a lot of business.

Ahahahaha, I love it! Oh my word, though, you know what's funny....I recognized a bunch of my photos then I though, aw, and there's Artie (my kitty) too! Then I did a double take and thought: Wait a sec, that's not my house....but that's my cat.....but that's not my house.....what the......

I SWEAR to you, that is my cat, but it's not......





(This is my cat, Artie LOL...I think he's sneaking out on me and visiting other bloggers)

Apparently there's another me out there who blogs as well LOL Hahaha, as far as getting paid, heavens, just tell them to send me more eyeshadows! LOL I'll gladly take payment that way!






On a Birchbox note, I already knew what I was going to get because I looked at the app, but officially, here's my box! -

Nail Rock

Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum (um, hello, what a name LOL)

Soak Handmaid Hand Cream

Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream





I'm actually a little excited about my box, I can't wait to see what Nail Rock I get!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 10, 2014)

> 16 here too, and i agree. for the last few months i've been getting the boxes that are most common. i'm at the point where i don't even know what to do with my profile anymore.


 I'm getting 16 this month, but last month I think I only saw one other person with the same box as me. So that's kinda weird!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling thoroughly meh about my second box... 





I sincerely hope that the 100% Pure doesn't come in a ketchup packet because I would love to try it out and likely never will unless it comes in a resealable tube. Also hoping I do NOT get a caviar Nail Rock because I would never, ever, EVER use it. The tea and Glossing Creme are heading straight for the swap list. I'll reserve judgement on the Inika until I see what color I get. If nothing else I can always use it to franken a nail polish. lol
The 100% Pure does exist as a tube sample, so I would bet that is what you're getting. They sent me one when I emailed the company to ask for lotion samples. It is a pretty nice little sample size. I haven't tried it yet, but I am looking forward to, because caffeine is supposed to help plump fine lines, temporarily.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Jan 10, 2014)

> > Â  Feeling thoroughly meh about my second box...Â
> >
> > I sincerely hope that the 100% Pure doesn't come in a ketchup packet because I would love to try it out and likely never will unless it comes in a resealable tube. Also hoping I do NOT get a caviar Nail Rock because I would never, ever, EVER use it. The tea and Glossing Creme are heading straight for the swap list. I'll reserve judgement on the Inika until I see what color I get. If nothing else I can always use it to franken a nail polish. lol
> 
> ...


 I hope it's a tube. Foil packets are such a pain to keep around. I am excited to receive the 100% Pure lotion in any form. I got this a few months ago from another box - maybe Conscious Box (which is AWFUL by the way) and it came in grape and another scent. I tried grape right away and it was amazing! Smelled absolutely incredible. I'm happy to get these just to smell them.


----------



## Shatae (Jan 10, 2014)

Box shipping updated today.  Box weighs .777lbs!  Must be a lucky box..... Got the  body butter last month and I LOVE it!  It feels great on my hands and smells good to.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 10, 2014)

Whoops, I think I forgot about this thread entirely this month. I'm getting:





(photo stolen from box twin @gypsiemagic, thanks!!)

Headband will definitely be going on the trade list, as a former Nike designer, I am morally opposed to this brand. Not to mention, this design is heavily inspired by a headband I designed for Nike. Pretty funny that it popped up in my box, but out it goes!

Everything else I think I'm excited about, at least to get it/sniff it/look at it and decide if I want to try it. I've really been needing a hand cream so I hope the Soak cream is a good size.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 10, 2014)

The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:



Spoiler







I've gotten two of these from other boxes (I'm getting it this month, so it will be my third), so I would be shocked if it came in any other packaging. This is 0.5oz, half of the full size. It's a gigantic 'sample' and will last anyone a really long time.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Jan 10, 2014)

> Totally off topic: Does anyone else get box envy when searching the birchbox hashtag on FB and coming across Birchboxes from other countries? I like the items received on this months's BB in France from this month.


 I had been living in the UK (just got back in December) and I was able to get the uk birchbox while there. I have to say that the samples are bigger and you get more and you get these cute little drawstring bags every month. The only thing is that the points program and shop arent as good. You only get 5 points per review and you had to pay shipping unless you spend more than 10 GBP on that month's brands. I also never received any promo codes. But I do think it would be nice to pay a little extra to get boxes like that. Speaking of upgrades: was there a special item upgrade this month? Like the necklace or the stationary?


----------



## clover317 (Jan 10, 2014)

> The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooo, I hope so!! Although I'm truly excited to this in any form  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Jan 10, 2014)

So Birchbox usually sends products I end up loving, but there are always other boxes I wish I got.  This month I have eyes only for mine!!  I must have gotten my profile just right.

Main Account 
100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas
  Second Account Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Nail Rock Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set Harvey Prince Journey  
I have to say, there's nothing really that I coveted this month that isn't in either of my boxes, plus some other interesting stuff.  Fortunately I like tea (and haven't received in a prior to box) so I am looking forward to my Ahmad Tea.  I hope it is a fruity flavor.  This brand is amazing, I've had the mango and it tastes like you are biting into a fresh mango - yumm!

Now, to wait for delivery!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:



Spoiler







I've gotten two of these from other boxes (I'm getting it this month, so it will be my third), so I would be shocked if it came in any other packaging. This is 0.5oz, half of the full size. It's a gigantic 'sample' and will last anyone a really long time.


 Ooh!  A resealable container - and a really generous size at that!  At least it's bigger than the Caudalie samples.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:



Spoiler







I've gotten two of these from other boxes (I'm getting it this month, so it will be my third), so I would be shocked if it came in any other packaging. This is 0.5oz, half of the full size. It's a gigantic 'sample' and will last anyone a really long time.


 omg i didn't even notice this was being sent out, it's a decent price on the bb shop too, i might get it. i'm almost through with my simple eye roller and could use something similar.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you want to delay your choice even further, you can always use your points to buy a gift card, and that won't expire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Eh, I have $30 in gift cards and 511 points on there right now before this month's feedback points.  I'm good with getting this palette even though I don't have a burning desire for it.  OTOH, one of my boxes is getting the deodorant swipes, and I'm super intrigued to find out whether they will remove the smoke/exhaust smell that my hair collects on my walk to work in the mornings, and if they do, I'm getting a box of those!  And now I see that they did add a few other things that fall into the category of ooh-I-want-that-but-I-can't-justify-spending-money-on-it (for starters, I need to find swatches of the 100% Pure cheek and lip tint sticks!), so I might pick something from that list up instead.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoops, I think I forgot about this thread entirely this month. I'm getting:





(photo stolen from box twin @gypsiemagic, thanks!!)

Headband will definitely be going on the trade list, as a former Nike designer, I am morally opposed to this brand. Not to mention, this design is heavily inspired by a headband I designed for Nike. Pretty funny that it popped up in my box, but out it goes!

Everything else I think I'm excited about, at least to get it/sniff it/look at it and decide if I want to try it. I've really been needing a hand cream so I hope the Soak cream is a good size.
The full size is already only 3oz... i wonder if they'll be full size? and which scents we'll get?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Eh, I have $30 in gift cards and 511 points *on there right now before this month's feedback points.  I'm good with getting this palette even though I don't have a burning desire for it.  OTOH, one of my boxes is getting the deodorant swipes, and I'm super intrigued to find out whether they will remove the smoke/exhaust smell that my hair collects on my walk to work in the mornings, and if they do, I'm getting a box of those!  And now I see that they did add a few other things that fall into the category of ooh-I-want-that-but-I-can't-justify-spending-money-on-it (for starters, I need to find swatches of the 100% Pure cheek and lip tint sticks!), so I might pick something from that list up instead. 
Crying at how much birchbox goodness you have saved up. I wish I was that good.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 10, 2014)

> Eh, I have $30 in gift cards and 511 points on there right now before this month's feedback points.Â  I'm good with getting this palette even though I don't have a burning desire for it.Â  OTOH, one of my boxes is getting the deodorant swipes, and I'm super intrigued to find out whether they will remove the smoke/exhaust smell that my hair collects on my walk to work in the mornings, and if they do, I'm getting a box of those!Â  And now I see that they did add a few other things that fall into the category of ooh-I-want-that-but-I-can't-justify-spending-money-on-it (for starters, I need to find swatches of the 100% Pure cheek and lip tint sticks!), so I might pick something from that list up instead.Â


 I am also excited about the wipes! Most of my friends smokes cigarettes and I hate smelling like it, so I'm crossing my fingers that it works


----------



## daniellerose (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 60 this month. I'm excited for the 100% pure eye cream and nail rock, but not too thrilled about the tea. I can give it to my mommy though!

I got 2 emails this morning stating that my box has shipped, one from 4:00 am and 6:00 am. When I clicked on my tracking code, it said my box was delivered! *THEN* I realized it was the tracking code from December. I checked the other tracking code from the second email and it displayed the same thing. I double checked the email and it says JANUARY birchbox. Has any one else had this problem before?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 60 this month. I'm excited for the 100% pure eye cream and nail rock, but not too thrilled about the tea. I can give it to my mommy though!

I got 2 emails this morning stating that my box has shipped, one from 4:00 am and 6:00 am. When I clicked on my tracking code, it said my box was delivered! *THEN* I realized it was the tracking code from December. I checked the other tracking code from the second email and it displayed the same thing. I double checked the email and it says JANUARY birchbox. Has any one else had this problem before?
Yes, they sent me my December tracking in an email that said January. I just logged into the BB site, went to account, and cut and pasted the number under the truck icon into my USPS app.  After clicking it first, of course  since it is in the possession of UPS.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 11, 2014)

Just a curiosity--but does anyone wonder why BB doesn't offer an equal quality/cost box for Women as they do for Men? The men seem to get a lot more fun stuff.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a curiosity--but does anyone wonder why BB doesn't offer an equal quality/cost box for Women as they do for Men? The men seem to get a lot more fun stuff.
Maybe because they pay twice as much?  Womens BB $10 Mens $20.  I think the men get a lot of shave gels and random items.  I like the price point of BB  with the point system, it is so inexpensive!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a curiosity--but does anyone wonder why BB doesn't offer an equal quality/cost box for Women as they do for Men? The men seem to get a lot more fun stuff.
my theory (which may be totally off base) as to why they haven't ever bumped up the womens box to be on par with the mens box, or the european boxes, is because most people don't like change, i imagine if they tried all hell would break loose on their facebook page, since the original $10 box was what came before the mens or euro. i think they should try offering an option to upgrade though (and by upgrade i don't mean those weird add-ons they send out to random people).


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe because they pay twice as much?  Womens BB $10 Mens $20.  I think the men get a lot of shave gels and random items.  I like the price point of BB  with the point system, it is so inexpensive!
That's what I meant--BB offering a women's box with the same cost and quality as the men's. The point system is great--but the men get lots of stuff like socks, ties, gadgets, lifestyley things, etc, in addition to the 'beauty' items.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my theory (which may be totally off base) as to why they haven't ever bumped up the womens box to be on par with the mens box, or the european boxes, is because most people don't like change, i imagine if they tried all hell would break loose on their facebook page, since the original $10 box was what came before the mens or euro. i think they should try offering an option to upgrade though (and by upgrade i don't mean those weird add-ons they send out to random people).
I agree--their addons seem overpriced. What was the stationary again? Like $25 extra or something?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree--their addons seem overpriced. What was the stationary again? Like $25 extra or something? 
and having only one option a month just seems too narrow, and they're not very consistent about how they offer it (did anyone get an email about one for january? i don't recall seeing anything about it). but yeah i'm pretty sure they were like between $20-30.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I meant--BB offering a women's box with the same cost and quality as the men's. The point system is great--but the men get lots of stuff like socks, ties, gadgets, lifestyley things, etc, in addition to the 'beauty' items.
Yeah that would be neat, if they offered more items like that!  Phone cases, or electronic stuff (headphone cord wraps) I assume BB does not for women for some of the reasons @kawaiimeows says.  People would be like "I hate x, y, z product!  I want beauty stuff not x, y, z" I think men are more easy going and not into the whole beauty sub as much (I know this is a generalization and some ladies fall in this group too!)


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah that would be neat, if they offered more items like that!  Phone cases, or electronic stuff (headphone cord wraps) I assume BB does not for women for some of the reasons @kawaiimeows says.  People would be like "I hate x, y, z product!  I want beauty stuff not x, y, z" I think men are more easy going and not into the whole beauty sub as much (I know this is a generalization and some ladies fall in this group too!)
Generalizations can sometimes hold a grain of truth and considering the comments each month, of which I can also be guilty, regarding the contents of a subscribers box I can only imagine the backlash for those extra items. However, it would be awesome if the women's box came with 2 options--the regular $10 beauty sub and then a $20 sub like the men's. I'd at least feel a bit more satisfied each month. Sometimes my box is just filled with 'ketchup' packets of products, at least a cool scarf, gadget, other type of item would make me feel vindicated lol


----------



## lovepink (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Generalizations can sometimes hold a grain of truth and considering the comments each month, of which I can also be guilty, regarding the contents of a subscribers box I can only imagine the backlash for those extra items. However, it would be awesome if the women's box came with 2 options--the regular $10 beauty sub and then a $20 sub like the men's. I'd at least feel a bit more satisfied each month. Sometimes my box is just filled with 'ketchup' packets of products, at least a cool scarf, gadget, other type of item would make me feel vindicated lol 




Haha that is true!  And if it is an option so those who want to pay more to get a wider variety, I think it could make more people happy!  I would be interested as I feel there is a mid price beauty sub missing (I know GB is around $21 but that was a miss for me and Pop Sugar, Blush mystery, lip factory do not interest me too much)  BB is a good bang for your buck with points!  And combining promo codes with the points!  I love to see all the deals people get!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoops, I think I forgot about this thread entirely this month. I'm getting:





(photo stolen from box twin @gypsiemagic, thanks!!)

Headband will definitely be going on the trade list, as a former Nike designer, I am morally opposed to this brand. Not to mention, this design is heavily inspired by a headband I designed for Nike. Pretty funny that it popped up in my box, but out it goes!

Everything else I think I'm excited about, at least to get it/sniff it/look at it and decide if I want to try it. I've really been needing a hand cream so I hope the Soak cream is a good size.
ooooh, do you have a picture of the headband you designed? I am fascinated by "inspired by" (i'm sure there is a technical term I don't know) and the limits and boundaries companies push. All fascinating. 

I'll be keeping the headband... although none ever stay in my hair long enough to even wash my hair, so it will likely end up as a cat fetching toy, she is obsessed with elastics and fetching them... (I swear she can smell them, I wake up to two or three in the bed every morning, she is probably so sad I don't throw them to her at 4am)


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoops, I think I forgot about this thread entirely this month. I'm getting:

Headband will definitely be going on the trade list, as a former Nike designer, I am morally opposed to this brand. Not to mention, this design is heavily inspired by a headband I designed for Nike. Pretty funny that it popped up in my box, but out it goes!

Everything else I think I'm excited about, at least to get it/sniff it/look at it and decide if I want to try it. I've really been needing a hand cream so I hope the Soak cream is a good size.
ooooh, do you have a picture of the headband you designed? *I am fascinated by "inspired by" (i'm sure there is a technical term I don't know) and the limits and boundaries companies push. All fascinating. *

I'll be keeping the headband... although none ever stay in my hair long enough to even wash my hair, so it will likely end up as a cat fetching toy, she is obsessed with elastics and fetching them... (I swear she can smell them, I wake up to two or three in the bed every morning, she is probably so sad I don't throw them to her at 4am)


I'm also fascinated by this kind of thing, which most people find utterly boring so I'll put it under a spoiler:

Found a couple of photos, I say "inspired by" because it's not a direct knock-off, theirs is somewhat different. But this how a lot of companies work, especially since Nike and Under Armour are competitors.. they often will do their version of a new product the other has released.  It's perfectly legal to do that, as you can't copyright the design of a headband in 99% of cases. Here's my Nike headband, came in a bunch of colors but this is what I found online:


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 11, 2014)

Regarding the people talking about upgrading boxes--i got an email recently (I think last week) from birchbox with a survey that made it sound like they're considering other options/add-ons. It was basically asking like would you be interested in this or that for an extra monthly fee. Sorry I'm having a hard time remembering specific examples right now. Did everyone else get that email?


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'll be keeping the headband... although none ever stay in my hair long enough to even wash my hair, so it will likely end up as a cat fetching toy, she is obsessed with elastics and fetching them... (I swear she can smell them, I wake up to two or three in the bed every morning, she is probably so sad I don't throw them to her at 4am)
My cat does this too! I keep my hair ties in a closed drawer in the bathroom. When getting ready, if I open that drawer he will run in and steal them! I did some furniture moving in the living room a couple weeks ago and found 20 flipping hair ties under the couch. Jeez, no wonder I'm always running out of them. I also cannot get an elastic headband to stay in my hair, just not going to happen even when they have grippy stuff underneath--heck, I can't even keep a headband of any kind in my hair unless I can pin that puppy down. So, from past headband experiments, my cat has also benefited from them as toys. He loves playing fetch with them, tossing them about and holding them down with his paws and stretching them with his teeth. Silly cats!

@ewiggy , I am also in the apparel design field--paddlewear for me. I love love LOVE my job and I think coming up with colors and names is my favorite thing lol I like it all but for some reason that is the most fun.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 11, 2014)

> I'm also fascinated by this kind of thing, which most people find utterly boring so I'll put it under a spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nike headband talk!
> ...





Spoiler: Nike headband talk!



Those are super cute!!


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
@ewiggy , I am also in the apparel design field--paddlewear for me. I love love LOVE my job and I think coming up with colors and names is my favorite thing lol I like it all but for some reason that is the most fun.


Ooh, neat, I really loved the time I spent with Nike, I love the entire activewear industry. Naming stuff is a fun bonus part of our jobs for sure. I'm an accessories designer, so I don't end up doing it as often as I'd like.. At Nike our names were really boring, I'm pretty sure that headband is "Nike Braided Headband". lol. I'd love to be the person who gets to name nailpolish, though, those are always kind of over the top and ridic. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Those are super cute!!

Thank you!  This kind of thing (and the Under Armour one.. grumble) are great for putting on masks and when I'm washing my face, I tend to keep one by the sink for those purposes. I just have to hate on Under Armour a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

My box came in today- I guess since I haven't seen very many boxes I'll go ahead and post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Edit- I was told I was getting the Date Shampoo, but got the dry shampoo instead.. this is like, the millionth dry shampoo they've sent me, but y'all say it works on dark hair, I'll try. I can play.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I meant--BB offering a women's box with the same cost and quality as the men's. The point system is great--but the men get lots of stuff like socks, ties, gadgets, lifestyley things, etc, in addition to the 'beauty' items.
I agree that the men's boxes look like fun, but I think the extra stuff for twice the price, would get a little annoying after a while. I mean, I love socks, but I hate it when for instance, Victoria's Secret or Sephora offers an iphone cover, and I don't have an iphone. If you think about it, the extra ten dollars would have to include something really great, otherwise I could just budget an extra ten dollars a month for socks, or whatever and have my pick of everything at that price. Sort of like that Popsugar box, which was sometimes amazingly great, and sometimes a total letdown, and what-am--going-to-do-with-this-junk.

I just think it would be extremely difficult to make all of us happy with the same things, every month.

One month, Popsugar sent us a donut mix and some spices, and I was okay with it, even though I generally like to bake from scratch, and didn't think the donuts turned out that great, but on the opposite end of the spectrum, there were women who never baked and didn't own a mini-muffin pan, and were not okay with getting one.

I mean, if they sent us all diamonds, I'm pretty sure we would all like that, but for ten dollars extra, they are not going to. And I think they don't have any control over the sample sizes, because they are not ordering the products from the brands, for us. The brands are making the samples and decide how generous to be, and how much they want to spend on packaging.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a BB men's sub for my husband and I get serious box envy each month! He got a nice pair of boxer briefs in his most recent one (lucky me!!), along with really decently-sized sample products. Two months ago, he received a pair of boot socks that I claimed at lightning speed! (Btw, the Jonathan Adler boot socks in the men's shop are amazing. They're tall enough the red band peeks out of my boots but loose enough to go over jeans. Def more comfy than women's boot socks worn over jeans). The cool thing about the men's sub is you can set up your account differently and it asks what type of electronics the guy has, along w shirt and pant sizes, clothing style, etc. Since he doesn't have an iPhone, he never gets any kind of cell phone products and the clothing is tailored for his liking. I'm considering tacking on a second men's sub for myself since he ALWAYS gets amazing samples of shaving cream and moisturizers.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:



Spoiler







I've gotten two of these from other boxes (I'm getting it this month, so it will be my third), so I would be shocked if it came in any other packaging. This is 0.5oz, half of the full size. It's a gigantic 'sample' and will last anyone a really long time.


 I am getting the BODY CREAM of this brand though. I wonder if the packaging will be similar or hopefully larger since I need a lot more body cream per application than I do eye cream.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:



Spoiler







I've gotten two of these from other boxes (I'm getting it this month, so it will be my third), so I would be shocked if it came in any other packaging. This is 0.5oz, half of the full size. It's a gigantic 'sample' and will last anyone a really long time.


 I am getting the BODY CREAM of this brand though. I wonder if the packaging will be similar or hopefully larger since I need a lot more body cream per application than I do eye cream. 


The body cream has typically come in ketchup packets, like so:


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 11, 2014)

> The body cream has typically come in ketchup packets, like so:





> The body cream has typically come in ketchup packets, like so:


 That's awful!!! Hmmmmm I am thinking January may be a flop for me. I guess it's ok since I've had 4 good to great months of Birchbox in a row.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 11, 2014)

> Ooh, neat, I really loved the time I spent with Nike, I love the entire activewear industry. Naming stuff isÂ a fun bonus part of our jobs for sure. I'm an accessories designer, so I don't end up doing it as often as I'd like.. At Nike our names were really boring, I'm pretty sure that headband is "Nike Braided Headband". lol. I'dÂ love to be the person who gets to name nailpolish, though, those are always kind of over the top and ridic.Â  Thank you! Â This kind of thing (and the Under Armour one.. grumble) are great for putting on masks and when I'm washing my face, I tend to keep one by the sink for those purposes. I just have to hate on Under Armour a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am the opposite and am so psyched to see under armour featured in birchboxes! It's awesome that they are featuring a Baltimore company that so many of my friends work for! Plus they always do a lot for my alma matter.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 11, 2014)

Spoiler



so cute, much cuter than the UA ones! I used to make braided headbands out of cut up t-shirts for high school rally events.    The yoga pant market is especially fascinating to me, the last 18 months seems every company made lulu groove pant knockoffs, and lulu tried to go after a couple, but I don't think much materialized. I find the delicate dance companies dance between ripoff and inspired by fascinating.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anybody seen any variety on the nail rock? All I have seen is the black.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 11, 2014)

> Has anybody seen any variety on the nail rock? All I have seen is the black.


 I haven't seen any black. I've only seen teal glitter, pink glitter, and navy velvet (on Instagram)


----------



## em20 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi all, first time posting here and relatively new Birchbox subscriber (January is my third box).

I don't know how to tell which # box I have, but it contains:

- Whish three wishes body butter

- 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara

- tea

- Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

- Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

I don't want any of those items and I can't figure out how to change my profile to end up with items I actually want. I specified in my profile that I like nail polish and makeup but keep getting skin and hair items. So frustrating!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Hi all, first time posting here and relatively new Birchbox subscriber (January is my third box). I don't know how to tell which # box I have, but it contains: - Whish three wishes body butter - 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara - tea - Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections - Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner I don't want any of those items and I can't figure out how to change my profile to end up with items I actually want. I specified in my profile that I like nail polish and makeup but keep getting skin and hair items. So frustrating!Â


 Welcome!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 11, 2014)

> I haven't seen any black. I've only seen teal glitter, pink glitter, and navy velvet (on Instagram)


 I've missed all the glitter. And I guess I was thinking the navy was black. I wouldn't mind the navy but I'm thinking any of the other will be a bust for me.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 11, 2014)

> I've missed all the glitter. And I guess I was thinking the navy was black. I wouldn't mind the navy but I'm thinking any of the other will be a bust for me.


 Yeah navy can be hard to distinguish in bad lighting. I am sure there would e a massive uproar if bb sent out black polish


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a BB men's sub for my husband and I get serious box envy each month! He got a nice pair of boxer briefs in his most recent one (lucky me!!), along with really decently-sized sample products. Two months ago, he received a pair of boot socks that I claimed at lightning speed! (Btw, the Jonathan Adler boot socks in the men's shop are amazing. They're tall enough the red band peeks out of my boots but loose enough to go over jeans. Def more comfy than women's boot socks worn over jeans).

The cool thing about the men's sub is you can set up your account differently and it asks what type of electronics the guy has, along w shirt and pant sizes, clothing style, etc. Since he doesn't have an iPhone, he never gets any kind of cell phone products and the clothing is tailored for his liking. I'm considering tacking on a second men's sub for myself since he ALWAYS gets amazing samples of shaving cream and moisturizers.
The men's boxes are so amazing.  We had a short 3 month sub for my bf, he got a great undershirt, travel candle and a knit hat.  The only thing was he rocking a beard (didn't shave) and doesn't like to have any hair products in his hair,  so he got swamped with was colognes, which can be annoying.

I wish the ladies birchbox had an upgraded box option to pay $20/box for things like t-shirts, undies, socks, cell phone accessories, jump ropes and such.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 11, 2014)

> Regarding the people talking about upgrading boxes--i got an email recently (I think last week) from birchbox with a survey that made it sound like they're considering other options/add-ons. It was basically asking like would you be interested in this or that for an extra monthly fee. Sorry I'm having a hard time remembering specific examples right now. Did everyone else get that email?


 oh, I remember one of the questions asked if you would be interested in being able to pick some of the items that go in your box. I was intrigued by this idea but I wonder how that would work and if you would have to pay extra to do that.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 11, 2014)

> That's awful!!! Hmmmmm I am thinking January may be a flop for me. I guess it's ok since I've had 4 good to great months of Birchbox in a row.


 I know a lot of people hated those ketchup packets but I used them as hand cream and got 2-3 uses out of each packet. It's super rich!


----------



## lsarao (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, first time posting here and relatively new Birchbox subscriber (January is my third box).

I don't know how to tell which # box I have, but it contains:

- Whish three wishes body butter

- 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara

- tea

- Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

- Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

I don't want any of those items and I can't figure out how to change my profile to end up with items I actually want. I specified in my profile that I like nail polish and makeup but keep getting skin and hair items. So frustrating! 
I got this same box. It's box #61. I'm actually pretty happy with it. I tried the body butter last night (I got the pomegranate one) and was surprised at how soft and silky it left my skin. I really wanted to try the fruit pigmented mascara and I was happily surprised to see they gave us two! The tea I'd normally not be super psyched about but I happened to wake up with a sore throat this morning and just made myself a cup of mint tea - so that was perfectly timed. I'm curious to try the BHA9. The only thing I may trade is the dry conditioner. I never use dry shampoo and conditioner so there may be something out there I'd want more - we'll see. I wasn't psyched about my box when I saw it in my account but now that it's here I'm pleasantly surprised! Hope you are too!


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had been living in the UK (just got back in December) and I was able to get the uk birchbox while there. I have to say that the samples are bigger and you get more and you get these cute little drawstring bags every month. The only thing is that the points program and shop arent as good. You only get 5 points per review and you had to pay shipping unless you spend more than 10 GBP on that month's brands. I also never received any promo codes.

But I do think it would be nice to pay a little extra to get boxes like that. Speaking of upgrades: was there a special item upgrade this month? Like the necklace or the stationary?
I was curious about the cute lil canvas bag in the pics...ugh now I have a new addiction, stalking BB Europe


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

> I know a lot of people hated those ketchup packets but I used them as hand cream and got 2-3 uses out of each packet. It's super rich!


 I had the same experience. They don't look like much but they go a long way.


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't have a problem with foil packets, maybe because I've only received one, and it was Shu Uemura...and I loved it!!  Of course, there was only one, and that was sad...but hey, I'll take all the unwanted packets and products...I love trying it all


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 11, 2014)

So I resisted the urge to look this month and see what I was getting in advance!  I just got my box today (I also had just finished painting my nails = smudged polish on both hands but excitement over the box):

UA headband in neon coral

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Sampler

Camille body butter Morelia Monarch

Omni Potent Duosity

Liz Earle cleanser

So I &lt;3 the color of the headband.  I'm excited to get the palette sampler since I wanted to try it out.  The body butter isn't too overpowering so I'm looking forward to trying it.  Hopefully I get 2 reviews for the Omni potent!  The Liz Earle I'm not too excited about - murphy's law I just ordered the full size a few weeks ago.  I'm so over-stocked on face wash due to the Yes To Carrots order, I'll probably just put the Liz Earle up for swap.


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 11, 2014)

I actually don't mind foil packs at all. I simply dispense them in a pill container. Another thing you could do with foil packs is use an empty sample bottle and put the contents of the foil pack in there.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 11, 2014)

I've always liked the idea of the men's box and wish there was a women's version but at the same time I think the guys get screwed in terms of diversity of actual samples. Like if you take the extra out of the equation the boxes are so lame, it's always shave cream and cologne. The bf liked getting it and liked the idea but we decided the base samples were the reason we signed up and that's where they were lacking. So if there was a women's upgrade i hope it's based on the current model they're trying where they add on something, although it should be 20 not 30...so they don't then have to break their focus from the $10 box. I think people would feel betrayed and that's part of why they're being very careful.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel soooo stupid. I have been off this forum for a month becuase I moved from Japan back to America and I started reading about the holiday crackers. I keept thinking why are all these people buying crackers and why are all these people so excited about food? Then I saw what a cracker was and bought one....LOL. Glad it wasnt the food.


----------



## beach16sm (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, first time posting here and relatively new Birchbox subscriber (January is my third box).

I don't know how to tell which # box I have, but it contains:

- Whish three wishes body butter

- 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara

- tea

- Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

- Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

I don't want any of those items and I can't figure out how to change my profile to end up with items I actually want. I specified in my profile that I like nail polish and makeup but keep getting skin and hair items. So frustrating! 
My 4th month and I'm getting this same box.... Very happy about the Whish but underwhelmed over the rest! Hoping that since I've gotten chocolate for the past 2 months and tea this month, that I will be promoted to the "all products" rank for next month....


----------



## camel11 (Jan 11, 2014)

Question: I resubbe late, so my box isn't supposed to ship until 1/15 -- does that mean my box page won't update until then, either??


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 11, 2014)

Ugh. I got a clicky truck on the 9th but the tracking info still won't work!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know a lot of people hated those ketchup packets but I used them as hand cream and got 2-3 uses out of each packet. It's super rich!
Yeah, they are pretty big foils. I got several uses out of each, as well. And I liked them a lot. For some reason the coconut one smelled like popcorn, to me, and I loved it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I got a clicky truck on the 9th but the tracking info still won't work! 
mine took several days to update this month, which is not the norm for me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:



Spoiler







I've gotten two of these from other boxes (I'm getting it this month, so it will be my third), so I would be shocked if it came in any other packaging. This is 0.5oz, half of the full size. It's a gigantic 'sample' and will last anyone a really long time.


 That's a great size!  Strange that their eye cream sample is huge and yet they give out ketchup packet sized foils for their body lotions.  Last time I checked, I had way more body than under eye!


----------



## AshleyK (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I got a clicky truck on the 9th but the tracking info still won't work! 
me too!


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Soak lotion is two small foils -- but it smells really nice and feels great on! Which really makes me wish the sample was easier to save/reuse.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anybody seen any variety on the nail rock? All I have seen is the black.

I got the navy, but I have to be honest, it looks black IRL.  Which is fine with me, I wear black nail polish on the regular- it's odd that I don't have at least three black nail polishes to wear all the time.  I'll try the velvet, maybe this weekend, and see what happens.

But guys like how are you supposed to do ANYTHING with velvet nail polish.. can I wash my hands? Can I.. do.. anything?

I have a feeling I'll use it and be like "well that was great." and be done forever.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the navy, but I have to be honest, it looks black IRL.  Which is fine with me, I wear black nail polish on the regular- it's odd that I don't have at least three black nail polishes to wear all the time.  I'll try the velvet, maybe this weekend, and see what happens.

But guys like how are you supposed to do ANYTHING with velvet nail polish.. can I wash my hands? Can I.. do.. anything?

I have a feeling I'll use it and be like "well that was great." and be done forever.
I think the velvet one looks so cool.  I'm hoping that I get that one.  Can you post a pic after your mani?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the navy, but I have to be honest, it looks black IRL.  Which is fine with me, I wear black nail polish on the regular- it's odd that I don't have at least three black nail polishes to wear all the time.  I'll try the velvet, maybe this weekend, and see what happens.

*But guys like how are you supposed to do ANYTHING with velvet nail polish.*. can I wash my hands? Can I.. do.. anything?

I have a feeling I'll use it and be like "well that was great." and be done forever.
This is my thought exactly. I haven't gotten my boxes yet, but I'm getting two nail rocks and I'm sure one of them will be velvet. 

I'd just feel weird cooking or eating or anything with it on. 





I saw someone post on IG that they slept with the velvet on and woke up with it all over their sheets!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anybody gotten the 100% Pure Hand Buttercream? I am curious if it foils or a little tube. Seems like it might likely be foils since the other 100% Pure lotion samples are.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the velvet one looks so cool.  I'm hoping that I get that one.  Can you post a pic after your mani?

It looks awesome!  And I will for sure post pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my thought exactly. I haven't gotten my boxes yet, but I'm getting two nail rocks and I'm sure one of them will be velvet. 

I'd just feel weird cooking or eating or anything with it on. 





I saw someone post on IG that they slept with the velvet on and woke up with it all over their sheets!

Oh lord!  Maybe I'll go ahead and do it now, so I can have one day with it, take it off and put something different on tomorrow!


----------



## Jaly (Jan 11, 2014)

> My box came in today- I guess since I haven't seen very many boxes I'll go ahead and post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Edit- I was told I was getting the Date Shampoo, but got the dry shampoo instead.. this is like, the millionth dry shampoo they've sent me, but y'all say it works on dark hair, I'll try. I can play. The dry shampoo retail for $9 as travel sized! And klorane dry shampoo works! I'm envious of you dry shampoo


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The dry shampoo retail for $9 as travel sized! And klorane dry shampoo works! I'm envious of you dry shampoo


I'll certainly try it out!  I loved the hair powder they gave me last month, and since my hair is short (and straight) most of the time now, I try to go longer between washes!  Dry shampoo should help!


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the navy, but I have to be honest, it looks black IRL.  Which is fine with me, I wear black nail polish on the regular- it's odd that I don't have at least three black nail polishes to wear all the time.  I'll try the velvet, maybe this weekend, and see what happens.

But guys like how are you supposed to do ANYTHING with velvet nail polish.. can I wash my hands? Can I.. do.. anything?

I have a feeling I'll use it and be like "well that was great." and be done forever.
The Birchbox gods must have heard me kvetching because when tore open the box just now, I discovered the Nail Rocks in red!  It is a very vibrant, true red which looks very wearable on its own.  I did one nail with the glitter and I am thinking maybe I could do a top coat over it to prevent the glitter from falling off and getting all over stuff (my keyboard  and coffee table right now look like Boystown after the Pride Parade).  Not sure if I would do all my fingers and toes with the glitter......but the base coat is awesome!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Birchbox gods must have heard me kvetching because when tore open the box just now, I discovered the Nail Rocks in red!  It is a very vibrant, true red which looks very wearable on its own.  I did one nail with the glitter and I am thinking maybe I could do a top coat over it to prevent the glitter from falling off and getting all over stuff (my keyboard  and coffee table right now look like Boystown after the Pride Parade).  Not sure if I would do all my fingers and toes with the glitter......but the base coat is awesome!!!

The navy is super wearable on its own!  I have the velvet on now, waiting for it to dry for a little bit to then brush off the excess! It looks neat, but I don't think I'm gonna be able to do anything today hahaha.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 11, 2014)

> My box came in today- I guess since I haven't seen very many boxes I'll go ahead and post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Edit- I was told I was getting the Date Shampoo, but got the dry shampoo instead.. this is like, the millionth dry shampoo they've sent me, but y'all say it works on dark hair, I'll try. I can play. Awesome box! I m also getting the revealed palette sampler &amp; the Juicy perfume. I am happy to see the revealed palette sample has fair sized pots! I was a little worried they'd be like those little ones you get with thier orders that run out after 3 uses! As for the rest of my box I am getting the UA head band, which I was hoping for, I love UA and I can't stand hair in my face when I workout. I then got the Lize Earle hot cloth cleanser, I've heard good things about it, so I'm excited to try it. Lastly I am getting the Nelson J Beverley Hills argan oil non-foaming shampoo, this is the one I'm least excited about as I just can't give up my Herbal Essences shampoo! I certainly will try it out, but I have to fall in love with the scent.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 11, 2014)

I was worried about getting the black because I was under the impression it comes with little round beads. I'm hoping for one of the velvet. I was really hoping for the color changing one but looking at the trade thread I will be stuck with the nail rock.


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 11, 2014)

> I was worried about getting the black because I was under the impression it comes with little round beads. I'm hoping for one of the velvet. I was really hoping for the color changing one but looking at the trade thread I will be stuck with the nail rock.


 I'm getting the color change, but I'd rather have the nail rock!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally got around to taking a picture of my box that I got this morning - it's been rainy all day and so dark so the lighting in my apartment has been bad up until now.



Spoiler








the lotion and perfume smell amazing. i like the colors i got in the CS palette so i'll definitely be trying them out so see how they stack against my nudetude.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my gift sub box, box #2:




I love the headband, I kinda want one in ever color!  Mine is dark gray, light gray and hot pink! Love it!  I have no use for the Duosity and I'm getting a dup of the CS palette sampler in my main sub box, those and the Liz Earle are going up for trades.  I really like the body butter scent!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Nail Rock- Navy Velvet pictures and short review below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







Natural Light





Natural Light





With Flash





With Flash

So, it's pretty- I think I like it?  It's messy, for sure.. I think I have little velvets everywhere.  I think it would work better on people with longer nails or people who aren't perpetually doing things with their hands.  I'm going to be surprised if this lasts for the next few hours.  I'm not super gentle with my hands, I play the guitar (hence the short nails), whatever.. I'm brutal on normal manicures.  That being said, I do think it's really pretty!  Application is kinda funny, and it's freaking me out when I accidentally touch something with my nails and it sticks (like my blanket.. that was funny..) but it is pretty!  Excuse the messiness, I'm not entirely sure how to clean it up, or how I'm going to put hand lotion on.  Excitement awaits!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm all for protecting the rights to designs, but I've been braiding materials to make headbands since I was a little girl.  Some things just don't have an 'originator'.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 11, 2014)

So happy with both my boxed this month!

My box from my gift account came yesterday. I got:

Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage-plus a coupon for $3 the full size. Love Burt's Bees! I will probably use the coupon to buy the full size next time I'm at Target

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - Meh. I guess we all have to have our turn getting Juicy samples.

Nail Rock-I got the green sequins. I tried it last night and was a little disappointed. Most of the glitter fell off within a few hours and I left a trail of glitter behind me everywhere I went last night. It would be fun for a night out, but not something I will use on a regular basis. I thought about putting a top coat over it, but not sure how I would do that without getting my topcoat all full of glitter.

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle-Yay!

INIKA Mineral Eyeshadow-Color is Eternal Marine (or something like that, I don't have the package in front of me now). It's very pretty, I love it!

In my main account I am getting:

100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream-Not excited about the foils, but I always need lotion so I will use it.

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle-So happy, I've been wanting to get this in my box forever!

Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish-Not something I especially wanted, but it will be fun to try.

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit-I wanted this so bad the last time they sent it out. When I didn't get it in either of my boxes, I used my points to buy a full size. But I like it so I am happy to get it in my box now.

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas-I just recently started drinking tea, so I am happy I will get to try some new flavors.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my gift sub box, box #2:





I love the headband, I kinda want one in ever color!  Mine is dark gray, light gray and hot pink! Love it!  I have no use for the Duosity and I'm getting a dup of the CS palette sampler in my main sub box, those and the Liz Earle are going up for trades.  I really like the body butter scent! 
I also received this exact same box today! Honestly, I'm not sure how I feel about the headband... I don't think I'll use it. If it were less athletic looking and more fashionable (like lace), I could totally see myself keeping it as a hair accessory. However, this seems like its only function would be in a gym and I just don't use headbands when working out. It seems like good quality, but the way this handband is designed doesn't really fit my personal style. :-/ Most likely, I'm going to gift it to one of my penpals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Otherwise, I loveeee this box. SO excited to try everything.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 11, 2014)

> I got the navy, but I have to be honest, it looks black IRL. Â Which is fine with me, I wear black nail polish on the regular- it's odd that I don't have at least three black nail polishes to wear all the time. Â I'll try the velvet, maybe this weekend, and see what happens. But guys like how are you supposed to do ANYTHING with velvet nail polish.. can I wash my hands? Can I.. do.. anything? I have a feeling I'll use it and be like "well that was great." and be done forever.


 Can you put a matte topcoat over it?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 11, 2014)

Would today be a bad day to subscribe to BB?  I think I read something about how much time you have in the month to get your reviews in.  Don't want to have to rush each month, so curious what people thinkâ€¦Also, what are the rules on getting a referral link PM'd?  Don't know if that is permitted, but would love it to go to one on my MUT girls!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would today be a bad day to subscribe to BB?  I think I read something about how much time you have in the month to get your reviews in.  Don't want to have to rush each month, so curious what people thinkâ€¦Also, what are the rules on getting a referral link PM'd?  Don't know if that is permitted, but would love it to go to one on my MUT girls!
You have until your next box updates to do your reviews, so approximately the 10th of each month. I think you would be fine and have enough time to get reviews in.

Also we don't allow sending of referral links here, as they would receive a kick back from it and it would be unfair to other members.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have until your next box updates to do your reviews, so approximately the 10th of each month. I think you would be fine and have enough time to get reviews in.

Also we don't allow sending of referral links here, as they would receive a kick back from it and it would be unfair to other members.
Thanks.   So it's not the calendar month that matters, it's your own personal subscription month that does, right?  Also, thanks for clarifying about referrals.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks.   So it's not the calendar month that matters, *it's your own personal subscription month* that does, right?  Also, thanks for clarifying about referrals.  
I think of it more as the Birchbox month running the 10th to the 9th every month.  Boxes go live on the 10th, so the feedback points cycle resets at that time every month, which gives you until the 9th to do your feedback.  There was one time when they didn't change until the 11th for some reason (they claimed it was to give more time for reviews, but that just doesn't seem like a logical reason since, uh, it had been the 10th every other month), but as a rule, the Birchbox month resets on the 10th.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've had a clicky truck for a couple of days, but no shipping ETA, so I got impatient last night and checked out my box.  I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting, which is box 26.  Going to spoiler mode with my thoughts!  



Spoiler



Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy Nail Rock Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me   I've never tried a Burt's Bees product, but have heard good things, so that will be nice.  I already have an unopened sample of the Viva La Juicy (not from BB), but that's ok.  I have no opinion on the Nipple Balm, but I do know my husband is going to have a field day with that name.     I am very eager to try the glossing cream, as I'm in the market for some new hair products, but am wondering if it could be used to smooth out your head when hair is in a ponytail.  People who have used it, would that work or would it look too greasy?  I ask because I'm attending an event next weekend and am wanting to do a slicked back ponytail and the other two products I've tried were either too greasy or too stiff.     Lastly, I'm torn about the Nail Rock.  I was hoping to get it, but really wanted the caviar one and not the glitter or velvet, but it looks like they aren't sending out the caviar version?


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you put a matte topcoat over it?

Possibly!  Let's try- because it comes off really easily.

Edit: Gives it a Pixie Dust finish without the pixie sparkles...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 11, 2014)

Those headbands are really cute! Sad I'm not getting one! I know they have them in the shop but I don't really *need* one right now... But I'm really happy I'll get to try the fruit mascara and the dry conditioner. I like it when bb sends me products that are new or interesting in terms of chemistry/technology.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 11, 2014)

I just want some headbands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Spoiler



Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me   I've never tried a Burt's Bees product, but have heard good things, so that will be nice.    I am very eager to try the glossing cream, as I'm in the market for some new hair products, but am wondering if it could be used to smooth out your head when hair is in a ponytail.  People who have used it, would that work or would it look too greasy?  I ask because I'm attending an event next weekend and am wanting to do a slicked back ponytail and the other two products I've tried were either too greasy or too stiff.  


 Both the Burt's Bees and the Fekkai Glossing are products I use daily to weekly. (I have not tried this exact BB product as I think it is new) But I use many Burt's Bees products. They are naturally derived and very high quality. The Fekkai is not greasy at all. Slightly dampen your hands and rub them together to emulsify the product before you put it in/on your hair.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think of it more as the Birchbox month running the 10th to the 9th every month.  Boxes go live on the 10th, so the feedback points cycle resets at that time every month, which gives you until the 9th to do your feedback.  There was one time when they didn't change until the 11th for some reason (they claimed it was to give more time for reviews, but that just doesn't seem like a logical reason since, uh, it had been the 10th every other month), but as a rule, the Birchbox month resets on the 10th.
Oh, I see.  Thanks for clarifying.  So, is it weird that I signed up and there is a charge pending on my card, but I can't log in like my account doesn't exist?


----------



## jocedun (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had a clicky truck for a couple of days, but no shipping ETA, so I got impatient last night and checked out my box.  I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting, which is box 26.  Going to spoiler mode with my thoughts!  



Spoiler



Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy Nail Rock Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me   I've never tried a Burt's Bees product, but have heard good things, so that will be nice.  I already have an unopened sample of the Viva La Juicy (not from BB), but that's ok.  I have no opinion on the Nipple Balm, but I do know my husband is going to have a field day with that name.     I am very eager to try the glossing cream, as I'm in the market for some new hair products, but am wondering if it could be used to smooth out your head when hair is in a ponytail.  People who have used it, would that work or would it look too greasy?  I ask because I'm attending an event next weekend and am wanting to do a slicked back ponytail and the other two products I've tried were either too greasy or too stiff.     Lastly, I'm torn about the Nail Rock.  I was hoping to get it, but really wanted the caviar one and not the glitter or velvet, but it looks like they aren't sending out the caviar version? 


 As for the glossing cream, I personally found it to be very thick and lotion-like. Like a lotion for your hair - a little goes a very long way. I have never tried a slicked back ponytail, but I don't think it would work very well since one of its biggest ingredients is dimethicone (a silicone) which can really weigh down hair and make it look greasy when a little too much is used.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As for the glossing cream, I personally found it to be very thick and lotion-like. Like a lotion for your hair - a little goes a very long way. I have never tried a slicked back ponytail, but I don't think it would work very well since one of its biggest ingredients is dimethicone (a silicone) which can really weigh down hair and make it look greasy when a little too much is used. 
Good to know.  I'm looking for a product that will smooth the flyaways near my hairline, but that won't make it look like I haven't washed my hair.  Shiny is fine; greasy isn't.  I have some more things to try, but was wondering if this would be the miracle product I was looking for.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2014)

So, I'm obsessed with the Burts Bees Day Lotion - it smells AMAZING, i would totally use my coupon in the box on it if i weren't so inundated with hand creams and lotions all of a sudden (two from pinch me, one from birchbox last month, one for christmas AHHH). But I will definitely be using the coupon on something.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

1) I still am not sure how to know what # box you got?

2) I want to post a pic of what I will be getting for feedback. How do i make it a spoiler warning ?

please and thank you!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1) I still am not sure how to know what # box you got?

2) I want to post a pic of what I will be getting for feedback. How do i make it a spoiler warning ?

please and thank you!
Did your box photo update with the pictures of the actual items (rather than a closed box)?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did your box photo update with the pictures of the actual items (rather than a closed box)?
yes I can see the items


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes I can see the items
Right click the mouse over the pic and then choose open image in new window. When the window opens with the image look at the url. The last digits are the box number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 11, 2014)

Ya know, this box is looking pretty good, after all. That glossing stuff is a great size, the Nail Rocks has a pretty polish color. I can skip the glitter. I wasn't too psyched about the Burt's Bees, but many of you are loving the smell, and some of you were using it before, so it must be pretty good. I was kind of curious about that particular Juicy. I wish they had photographed the eyeshadow colors, but I guess it will be a surprise.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

okay! mine seems tom be #61. Now how do I post it to warn people of a spoiler? or does it not matter on a spoiler thread?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 11, 2014)

Ohhh looks like I'm getting the red glitter &amp; sequin green nail rock 




 Super excited to try them! Will probably save the red for a fun Valentine's Day mani.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  okay! mine seems tom be #61. Now how do I post it to warn people of a spoiler? or does it not matter on a spoiler thread?
Many people hide spoilers, but on a spoiler thread I do not. I think it's ok because I have seen a lot of open posts on spoiler threads.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 11, 2014)

Box 72. This is my best BB month yet. So glad I grabbed a second sub early last week. I wouldn't even mind if it was an exact dupe of this box. Now the waiting game.


----------



## brio444 (Jan 11, 2014)

Re: the pure eye cream, looks like it's ketchup packet time.  Not mini tubes.  (Box 58)


----------



## Kimber123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally a box I am somewhat excited about. Looks like I am getting box 34. Excited mostly about the lipstick, protect and detangle, and body creme.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Many people hide spoilers, but on a spoiler thread I do not. I think it's ok because I have seen a lot of open posts on spoiler threads.
Thank you! I am sort of new and just wanted to do things "right"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 I wish they had photographed the eyeshadow colors, but I guess it will be a surprise.
I'm not sure if every sample is the same, but this is quite a deluxe sample for Coastal Scents.

It's a quad that comes boxed.

I got this pic from another group in which I participate. A lady posted her box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my box. Excited about the tea, Paula's Choice and the dry shampoo. Glad I'm getting the Nail Rock set (although I'm not crazy about the caviar look). A little bummed about the 100% Pure, but overall it's a decent box.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 11, 2014)

I need to change my profile I guess. I get all of the nail products and I don't use them. I must need to put down that I love them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't heard of any of these brands. My 3rd Birchbox. Any idea if this is a decent box?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 11, 2014)

> Here's my box. Excited about the tea, Paula's Choice and the dry shampoo. Glad I'm getting the Nail Rock set (although I'm not crazy about the caviar look). A little bummed about the 100% Pure, but overall it's a decent box.


I paid $10 for that exact size of Paula's choice stuff. I put a couple drops in my morning and evening serum. I'm jealous it's going out in boxes!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I haven't heard of any of these brands. My 3rd Birchbox. Any idea if this is a decent box?
i would've loved that box. it's good in my opinion, but everyone has their own opinion of what a "good box" is.


----------



## tameloy (Jan 11, 2014)

> I paid $10 for that exact size of Paula's choice stuff. I put a couple drops in my morning and evening serum. I'm jealous it's going out in boxes!


 Really? Wow! I love her products so I have high hopes for this. This box is definitely worth the $10 then.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 11, 2014)

Honestly, I think all the boxes are good! hahahaaa 

Can you tell me more about Paula's Choice as a brand as well as why you Dear ladies like the particular product?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, I think all the boxes are good! hahahaaa

Can you tell me more about Paula's Choice as a brand as well as why you Dear ladies like the particular product?
ditto. would love to hear...


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if every sample is the same, but this is quite a deluxe sample for Coastal Scents.

It's a quad that comes boxed.

I got this pic from another group in which I participate. A lady posted her box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Thanks. I stalked instagram and found kind of a close-up, and it looks like a really fun sample with pretty colors. Now, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 11, 2014)

So, this is my box #55 and so far after 2 months I'm quite impressed, all the samples are well sized!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, I think all the boxes are good! hahahaaa 

Can you tell me more about Paula's Choice as a brand as well as why you Dear ladies like the particular product? 
Paula's Choice is a line created by Paula Begoun, the self-proclaimed "Cosmetics Cop." She wrote a couple of encyclopedic books a while back called "Don't Go To the Cosmetics Counter Without Me" reviewing products from various lines and backed up/disproved their claims based on the scientific literature. She's rather opinionated. Here's another one she wrote back in the day (lol):





Her skincare/makeup line isn't terribly exciting to me, but I think she is careful to use ingredients that aren't irritating and have been proven to work.

I got the BHA9 sample in a previous BB, and it wasn't what I expected. I was expecting a gel-like texture, but it was more like an oil. It comes packaged in a small perfume vial, which is a little bit of a hassle to use. I didn't see wildly noticeable results by the time I got down to the end of my sample, so I didn't repurchase.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 12, 2014)

Pictures of both my boxes are up on my pages and it looks like I'm getting one of the velvet nail rocks and one of the caviar versions.  I'm sad that I can't use either. 



  I cleaned out my polish stash for the new year and wouldn't mind getting more but I can't use something that sheds.  Not BB's fault but I hope I don't get these again.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 12, 2014)

Well phooey LOL, I was so excited about the Nail Rock, but funny enough, I actually DID a mani like that before. I bought red microglitter from a craft store and dipped my fingers in it after applying red polish....









I'm happy with my sample sizes though!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Paula's Choice is a line created by Paula Begoun, the self-proclaimed "Cosmetics Cop." She wrote a couple of encyclopedic books a while back called "Don't Go To the Cosmetics Counter Without Me" reviewing products from various lines and backed up/disproved their claims based on the scientific literature. She's rather opinionated. Here's another one she wrote back in the day (lol):





Her skincare/makeup line isn't terribly exciting to me, but I think she is careful to use ingredients that aren't irritating and have been proven to work.

I got the BHA9 sample in a previous BB, and it wasn't what I expected. I was expecting a gel-like texture, but it was more like an oil. It comes packaged in a small perfume vial, which is a little bit of a hassle to use. I didn't see wildly noticeable results by the time I got down to the end of my sample, so I didn't repurchase.

I CHALLENGE THAT!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I CHALLENGE THAT! 








Hahaha, you tell her!


----------



## splash79 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm glad you noted that that book was 'back in the day', as I wouldn't take makeup advice from that lady!


----------



## izzybizzy (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm feeling stupid. I got a great box coming (72) but stupid me had to go and change my profile (because I'm tired of getting food in my box) and I also updated my income bracket. Now I'm worried and anxious my boxes will start sucking. They've been pretty good so far I don't want to ruin my 'luck'.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad you noted that that book was 'back in the day', as I wouldn't take makeup advice from that lady!

I think she was kind of the original pre-internet beauty blogger...except she had to publish her stuff in dead tree edition books. I think she gives reasonably good advice if you're a makeup n00b and are going for a look that will offend neither work nor church, but isn't up to date with new trends and doesn't appreciate edgy, artist-inspired looks. Of course, it doesn't really matter if you're buying her skincare.

@CheshireCookie Your eyeshadow is lovely!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 12, 2014)

> I haven't heard of any of these brands. My 3rd Birchbox. Any idea if this is a decent box?


 Id be happy with this box. As far as brands, IMO-Paula's choice is a great brand and I'm a tea lover and bought the tea from the bb shop recently. It's awesome! Enjoy!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm feeling stupid. I got a great box coming (72) but stupid me had to go and change my profile (because I'm tired of getting food in my box) and I also updated my income bracket. Now I'm worried and anxious my boxes will start sucking. They've been pretty good so far I don't want to ruin my 'luck'. 

There is literally no way that you can fill out your profile that will prevent you from getting food items or tea (or nail polish, perfume, or hair stuff, etc).


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm getting a decent box this month, but honestly I can't take anymore tea. I have a HUGE vintage cigar box overflowing with tea and I literally cannot remember the last time I had a cup. I drink 4+ cups of coffee a day, but I just can't get into tea in the same way. I got tea in my November Birchbox and yet again in January...it's a bit of an overkill. I guess I'll just add these teas to my never-ending collection! lol


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I'm obsessed with the Burts Bees Day Lotion - it smells AMAZING, i would totally use my coupon in the box on it if i weren't so inundated with hand creams and lotions all of a sudden (two from pinch me, one from birchbox last month, one for christmas AHHH). But I will definitely be using the coupon on something.
how often does pinch me updat new samples i just signed up but its been the same 3 sold out samples for the whole five days....


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I'm obsessed with the Burts Bees Day Lotion - it smells AMAZING, i would totally use my coupon in the box on it if i weren't so inundated with hand creams and lotions all of a sudden (two from pinch me, one from birchbox last month, one for christmas AHHH). But I will definitely be using the coupon on something.
how often does pinch me updat new samples i just signed up but its been the same 3 sold out samples for the whole five days....


They update on Tuesdays. I'm not sure if it's every Tuesday, or bi-monthly, or what, I just know that they do it on Tuesday and you need to be extremely quick. lol


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 12, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/b/bb73_385x385_2.jpg

I was hoping to get one of the glitter nail rocks...sequins might be a bit much...and UGHHH more tea...BB I don't drink tea so please stop sending it to me...I updated my profile to now state that I don't care for wellness products...maybe that is why they keep sending me tea! Fingers cross that works!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
@CheshireCookie Your eyeshadow is lovely! 

Thank you @panicked


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so happy with my box!  I have been wanting to try out those Under Armour headbands for a while know and I tried it out last night and it stayed in place very nicely and no hair pulling.  The lipstick matchbox is cute, I think I can get at least 2 uses out of each matchstick because they are so pigmented.  I was almost thinking of dropping my subscription but I think I will stick with it a while.  I used 20 dollars of my credit to pick up a 3 pack of those headbands this time around too, totally need these for the gym.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 12, 2014)

FYI: The color nail rock that shows up in your box photo isn't necessarily the one you will get. Yes sometimes it is the same, but for nail polish bb has never consistently matched up the color in the photo to the color they send out.


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 100% pure coffee bean eye cream *should* come like this:



Spoiler







I've gotten two of these from other boxes (I'm getting it this month, so it will be my third), so I would be shocked if it came in any other packaging. This is 0.5oz, half of the full size. It's a gigantic 'sample' and will last anyone a really long time.


 

It's wonderful if we do get it in that tube but did your picture on BB show foil packets and you received the tube instead?  Mine showed foil packets.. =(


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 12, 2014)

> FYI: The color nail rock that shows up in your box photo isn't necessarily the one you will get. Yes sometimes it is the same, but for nail polish bb has never consistently matched up the color in the photo to the color they send out.


 I hope it doesn't match. Actually the more I think about it the more I hope they leave it out completely. I'm showing the red right now.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, I think all the boxes are good! hahahaaa 

Can you tell me more about Paula's Choice as a brand as well as why you Dear ladies like the particular product? 
This is the only brand of skincare I regularly use. I have used almost all of the products that fit my skin type. I love it because 1) Her products are very reasonably priced. 2) They sell their samples on their page, so you can try before you buy. 3) Their customer service has been nothing but fabulous 4) Most important... her products WORK on me. I have sensitive, dry, aging skin that also breaks out. Using her cleanser, moisturizers, and liquid BHA... my skin is amazing. I use other items as needed... and love them all. There have been one or two items I purchased and wasn't really impressed. I returned them with no questions asked. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

FYI:
The color nail rock that shows up in your box photo isn't necessarily the one you will get. Yes sometimes it is the same, but for nail polish bb has never consistently matched up the color in the photo to the color they send out.
you are definitely correct! I got the blue in my box and my account picture shows red!


----------



## brio444 (Jan 12, 2014)

From the box picture, it looks like box 58 is getting the *different* foil packs.  The caffeine eye cream, this red wine nourishing cream (google detective skills)

and this vitamin A/Q10 cream


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 12, 2014)

> It's wonderful if we do get it in that tube but did your picture on BB show foil packets and you received the tube instead?Â  Mine showed foil packets.. =(
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 I have the same picture with the foil packets and that's exactly what I got! Three foil packets: coffee bean cream, wrinkle smoothing night cream, and super fruits reparative cream. I don't know if I'm bummed or excited to try more than just the coffee bean cream.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I have the same picture with the foil packets and that's exactly what I got! Three foil packets: coffee bean cream, wrinkle smoothing night cream, and super fruits reparative cream. I don't know if I'm bummed or excited to try more than just the coffee bean cream.



Oooh. That looks like a fun box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am loving all the Red


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

It's wonderful if we do get it in that tube but did your picture on BB show foil packets and you received the tube instead?  Mine showed foil packets.. =(





Oops! THIS is the one I meant to quote...


----------



## jocedun (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the only brand of skincare I regularly use. I have used almost all of the products that fit my skin type. I love it because 1) Her products are very reasonably priced. 2) They sell their samples on their page, so you can try before you buy. 3) Their customer service has been nothing but fabulous 4) Most important... her products WORK on me. I have sensitive, dry, aging skin that also breaks out. Using her cleanser, moisturizers, and liquid BHA... my skin is amazing. I use other items as needed... and love them all. There have been one or two items I purchased and wasn't really impressed. I returned them with no questions asked. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me.
Thanks so much for mentioning the samples! I am a skincare junkie and I have wanted to try Paula's Choice for a while, but I could never justify taking the plunge on products I hadn't tried yet. I just bought a total of 15 foil samples for $9.99 shipped! 





I've been having majorly dry skin lately (ugh, cold weather), so I'm hoping that some of these products will work miracles!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how often does pinch me updat new samples i just signed up but its been the same 3 sold out samples for the whole five days....
Basically what @MissTrix said. Idk if it's every tuesday or every other tuesday but i just check every tuesday at noon. And often times they'll announce it in advance on facebook or twitter.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 12, 2014)

Speaking of dry skin, I recently bought a konjac sponge, and it's helped alot. It's about $8, but enhances any routine.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how often does pinch me updat new samples i just signed up but its been the same 3 sold out samples for the whole five days....

When I logged in just now it showed that a chocolate bar and some Suave lotion are available, so maybe you want to check again (unless those were the ones that are showing sold out for you, then just ignore my useless find!)


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks so much for mentioning the samples! I am a skincare junkie and I have wanted to try Paula's Choice for a while, but I could never justify taking the plunge on products I hadn't tried yet. I just bought a total of 15 foil samples for $9.99 shipped! 





I've been having majorly dry skin lately (ugh, cold weather), so I'm hoping that some of these products will work miracles!

I love the Mask and the 2% liquid BHA. The moisture boost stuff wasn't quite enough for me. I use skin recovery for almost everything. The BHA lotion is ok, but something about the liquid absorbs better and works better on me.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks so much for mentioning the samples! I am a skincare junkie and I have wanted to try Paula's Choice for a while, but I could never justify taking the plunge on products I hadn't tried yet. I just bought a total of 15 foil samples for $9.99 shipped!





I've been having majorly dry skin lately (ugh, cold weather), so I'm hoping that some of these products will work miracles!

Wow!  That is very cool! If I like the sample that is coming in my box I may go grab some more samples of other things to try! THanks for this idea!


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I have the same picture with the foil packets and that's exactly what I got! Three foil packets: coffee bean cream, wrinkle smoothing night cream, and super fruits reparative cream. I don't know if I'm bummed or excited to try more than just the coffee bean cream.




Ah shucks so it's not going to come in a tube afterall.. Yeah I'm not sure if I want to try out the other stuff.  I would just rather much have 3 packets of the same thing so I can get a better feel for if it works for me and if I like it enough to repurchase it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oops! THIS is the one I meant to quote...


Haha that was cute.. Well I'm really hoping for the red cause it looks so gorgeous but as other people have pointed out, the color pictured in your box isn't necessarily the color you will actually receive!  Fingers cross though!!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got around to taking a picture of my box that I got this morning - it's been rainy all day and so dark so the lighting in my apartment has been bad up until now.



Spoiler








the lotion and perfume smell amazing. i like the colors i got in the CS palette so i'll definitely be trying them out so see how they stack against my nudetude.
Got the same box, and it's a bit disappointing

I used to use the glossing shampoo and conditioner, but found that it dried my hair out and weighed it down. The palette colors that I like are the shimmery ones, and the other colors are nothing special. I love the Harvey Prince samples I've received so far, but this one is heavier and a bit mundane. I will try the moisturizer, so 1 out of 5. I was pretty excited about this box because it was the heaviest one yet, but that was just the hair products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the same box, and it's a bit disappointing

I used to use the glossing shampoo and conditioner, but found that it dried my hair out and weighed it down. The palette colors that I like are the shimmery ones, and the other colors are nothing special. I love the Harvey Prince samples I've received so far, but this one is heavier and a bit mundane. I will try the moisturizer, so 1 out of 5. I was pretty excited about this box because it was the heaviest one yet, but that was just the hair products.
I haven't liked a single shampoo that Birchbox has sent me yet. They've all made my hair extremely greasy. They used to send my dry shampoos and I always complained (i'm just not into hair products like i am skin or makeup) but I would give anything to get those again - they at least work on my hair.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting a decent box this month, but honestly I can't take anymore tea. I have a HUGE vintage cigar box overflowing with tea and I literally cannot remember the last time I had a cup. I drink 4+ cups of coffee a day, but I just can't get into tea in the same way. I got tea in my November Birchbox and yet again in January...it's a bit of an overkill. I guess I'll just add these teas to my never-ending collection! lol

I keep getting teas too.  I don't drink teas, I'm a coffee drinker, 4-6 cups a day. I have a cabinet full of teas. I wish they would stop sending them to me!!  @MissJexie, the cigar box is a great idea, I will have to find one to use for teas!!! 

This is my box:

  


  I'm happy about the dry conditioner.  I can't wait to try it!! Enough with the body butters and body lotions. I have enough of them to last me several YEARS!  I got the body butter from the PSMH Holiday box (not neiman marcus) and it's the best I have ever had.  I'll be using this one till it runs out and then I will be buying more. It's awesome!

ETA:  The body butter comes in different scents: Almond, Blueberry, Coconut, Lavender, Lemongrass, and Pomegranate!!  I hope I get lavender or lemongrass.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I keep getting teas too.  I don't drink teas, I'm a coffee drinker, 4-6 cups a day. I have a cabinet full of teas. I wish they would stop sending them to me!!  @MissJexie, the cigar box is a great idea, I will have to find one to use for teas!!! 

This is my box:

  I'm happy about the dry conditioner.  I can't wait to try it!! Enough with the body butters and body lotions. I have enough of them to last me several YEARS!  I got the body butter from the PSMH Holiday box (not neiman marcus) and it's the best I have ever had.  I'll be using this one till it runs out and then I will be buying more. It's awesome!

ETA:  The body butter comes in different scents: Almond, Blueberry, Coconut, Lavender, Lemongrass, and Pomegranate!!  I hope I get lavender or lemongrass. 
If you go to a cigar shop, they will usually give you one for free if you ask.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you go to a cigar shop, they will usually give you one for free if you ask.
i built up a really large collection of cigar boxes this way and i used them for storage. i'm such a dummy though because i put candy in there for my residents when I was an RA and then all the candy tasted like cigars. totally my bad.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I keep getting teas too.  I don't drink teas, I'm a coffee drinker, 4-6 cups a day. I have a cabinet full of teas. I wish they would stop sending them to me!!  @MissJexie, the cigar box is a great idea, I will have to find one to use for teas!!!

This is my box:

  I'm happy about the dry conditioner.  I can't wait to try it!! Enough with the body butters and body lotions. I have enough of them to last me several YEARS!  I got the body butter from the PSMH Holiday box (not neiman marcus) and it's the best I have ever had.  I'll be using this one till it runs out and then I will be buying more. It's awesome!

ETA:  The body butter comes in different scents: Almond, Blueberry, Coconut, Lavender, Lemongrass, and Pomegranate!!  I hope I get lavender or lemongrass. 
Box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oooh so many body butter scents! I would be thrilled with any except blueberry.  Also I DO drink tea sometimes in the cooler weather months. I hope they are good.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I keep getting teas too.  I don't drink teas, I'm a coffee drinker, 4-6 cups a day. I have a cabinet full of teas. I wish they would stop sending them to me!!  @MissJexie, the cigar box is a great idea, I will have to find one to use for teas!!! 

This is my box:

  I'm happy about the dry conditioner.  I can't wait to try it!! Enough with the body butters and body lotions. I have enough of them to last me several YEARS!  I got the body butter from the PSMH Holiday box (not neiman marcus) and it's the best I have ever had.  I'll be using this one till it runs out and then I will be buying more. It's awesome!

ETA:  The body butter comes in different scents: Almond, Blueberry, Coconut, Lavender, Lemongrass, and Pomegranate!!  I hope I get lavender or lemongrass. 

Everyone is right on the cigar boxes.  Although many smoke shops will charge you a very small amount for them ($1 or $2) because people come in and ask for them a lot! I have a very large wooden one with slats that make rows and it fits most tea packets so it's perfect for them. I keep it for when friends come over but it never gets touched by me! LOL

I wish I was getting the dry conditioner instead of the dry shampoo. It's something a little different and I have tried/used about a dozen dry shampoos already. Also I'm getting The Nail Rock which is nice, but I know I will use it once for fun and then throw it in a drawer. Teas, no thank you. Foil packet of lotion? No thanks. The only thing I'm super excited about is the Paula's Choice. I'll try everything else and maybe I'll have a change of heart but I'm yet again having a serious case of box envy!  haha


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 12, 2014)

I have really been enjoying the birchbox threads  here over the ipsy threads this month.  I don't know if it's because I'm on my 8th month of ipsy and am not really "wowed" by their offerings this month, or if it's because birchbox seems more grown up and sophisticated.  Also, it seems as though there is less complaining about the items here.  I am only on my 2nd birchbox, but I've been loving everything about birchbox, from their magazine, to their spoilers, the anticipation of getting my box, trying the products, discussing the box contents here and reviewing the products for points to spend in their store.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 12, 2014)

In case anyone is curious, I did a quick swatch of the Coastal Scent quad sent out (over UD primer):








I wore the shadows today and I am pretty impressed. The shimmers are definitely comparable to the UD Naked palettes (with less fallout), and the black matte is nice (although less pigmented than UD). If I didn't already own the Naked2, I would totally purchase this palette.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the Mask and the 2% liquid BHA. The moisture boost stuff wasn't quite enough for me. I use skin recovery for almost everything. The BHA lotion is ok, but something about the liquid absorbs better and works better on me. 
Yeah, I really wanted to try the skin recovery sample set, but it was out of stock so I went with the other dry skin set instead. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wore the shadows today and I am pretty impressed. The shimmers are definitely comparable to the UD Naked palettes (with less fallout), and the black matte is nice (although less pigmented than UD). If I didn't already own the Naked2, I would totally purchase this palette.
Thanks for this @jocedun ! i'm not really a costal scents fan but after seeing blogger reviews of how close this is to the naked pallete, i'm definitely interested, i love my nude'tude but there isn't a wide range of browns in it.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 12, 2014)

I kept feeling bummed that I didn't get the Revealed Palette quad sampler. I actually had to tell myself, "You already have the Naked Palette. Shut up." I think I've come to terms with my box as well. Even though I've gotten tea the last three months in a row, I'm still looking forward to getting more.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 12, 2014)

> Yeah, I really wanted to try the skin recovery sample set, but it was out of stock so I went with the other dry skin set instead. Fingers crossed!Â


 Ok now I'm pretty excited about the eyeshadow sampler! they look pretty pigmented, so I might buy the full palette! Can't beat the price!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2014)

> Ok now I'm pretty excited about the eyeshadow sampler! they look pretty pigmented, so I might buy the full palette! Can't beat the price!


 I can't wait until it comes back in stock on BB. I have points to burn so it won't count against my no-buy, lol. I really do love the look of this palette and I don't own any of the Naked palettes, so I really need it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 12, 2014)

> I can't wait until it comes back in stock on BB. I have points to burn so it won't count against my no-buy, lol. I really do love the look of this palette and I don't own any of the Naked palettes, so I really need it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here! I just ordered Naked 3, but this looks like a good substitute for 1 and 2. :-D


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 12, 2014)

I wish I was getting some of the 100% Pure samples even if they are in ketchup packets.  I've really been wanting to try things from that brand.  I hope I get some in a future box!


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 12, 2014)

> I wish I was getting some of the 100% Pure samples even if they are in ketchup packets. Â I've really been wanting to try things from that brand. Â I hope I get some in a future box!


 I think someone said they got samples directly from the brand so you might want to try sending them an email...doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rebecca34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I was getting some of the 100% Pure samples even if they are in ketchup packets.  I've really been wanting to try things from that brand.  I hope I get some in a future box!
I got some of those in  Klutchclub box and have to say I was really disappointed in them.  They smelled really artificial, which really surprised me considering they are supposed to be more natural.  As with most products they scent isn't that long lasting, but the packets are kind of too small to tell if they do a good job moisturizing.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I keep getting teas too.  I don't drink teas, I'm a coffee drinker, 4-6 cups a day. I have a cabinet full of teas. I wish they would stop sending them to me!!  @MissJexie, the cigar box is a great idea, I will have to find one to use for teas!!! 

This is my box:

  I'm happy about the dry conditioner.  I can't wait to try it!! Enough with the body butters and body lotions. I have enough of them to last me several YEARS!  I got the body butter from the PSMH Holiday box (not neiman marcus) and it's the best I have ever had.  I'll be using this one till it runs out and then I will be buying more. It's awesome!

ETA:  The body butter comes in different scents: Almond, Blueberry, Coconut, Lavender, Lemongrass, and Pomegranate!!  I hope I get lavender or lemongrass. 
Please tell me, what is this body butter you are so enamored with, why do you love it, and where can I get it?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 12, 2014)

I own all 3 Naked palettes as well as the Coastal Scents Revealed palette (got it on sale last month for $10!) and I can definitely say it's well worth it to own if you like neutral shadows ,or don't own Naked 1 and 2. There's a dupe for almost every shade in Naked 1 and Naked 2, and the shadows are great quality for the price. Obviously there's no comparing quality-wise to UD, but they are very nicely pigmented overall!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 12, 2014)

Used the Coastal Scents shadows today and I really like them!  Super surprising, but they were really nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I'll consider this palette!


----------



## splash79 (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh man.  I am both an avid tea drinker and a fairly regular cigar smoker and, believe me, the two do not mix!!

Several years ago, I picked up a tea chest from Bigelow and it's been well worth the money.  Mine looks basically like this, http://www.bigelowtea.com/Catalog/Product/64/67/72/Wooden+Chest+with+Flavored+and+Herb+Tea.aspx.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

Cheers to a fellow cigar smoker!



> Oh man. Â I am both an avid tea drinker and a fairly regular cigar smoker and, believe me, the two do not mix!! SeveralÂ years ago, I picked up a tea chest from Bigelow and it's been well worth the money. Â Mine looks basically like this,Â http://www.bigelowtea.com/Catalog/Product/64/67/72/Wooden+Chest+with+Flavored+and+Herb+Tea.aspx.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man.  I am both an avid tea drinker and a fairly regular cigar smoker and, believe me, the two do not mix!!

Several years ago, I picked up a tea chest from Bigelow and it's been well worth the money.  Mine looks basically like this, http://www.bigelowtea.com/Catalog/Product/64/67/72/Wooden+Chest+with+Flavored+and+Herb+Tea.aspx.
Oh I can totally believe that! haha Mine is a vintage cigar box and any scent of cigars is loooooong gone! It actually does look similar to that tea chest you linked to! I know there are less-expensive options for those too, and they look so pretty!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so happy with my box!  I have been wanting to try out those Under Armour headbands for a while know and I tried it out last night and it stayed in place very nicely and no hair pulling.  The lipstick matchbox is cute, I think I can get at least 2 uses out of each matchstick because they are so pigmented.  I was almost thinking of dropping my subscription but I think I will stick with it a while.  I used 20 dollars of my credit to pick up a 3 pack of those headbands this time around too, totally need these for the gym.




Eek! That Besame sample is my new obsession. So clever! They do such an amazing job with packaging, even sample packaging.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eek! That Besame sample is my new obsession. So clever! They do such an amazing job with packaging, even sample packaging.
I have a few Besame products and they do an absolutely beautiful job on the packaging. Their brand is definitely "vanity display" material! I agree that little lipstick matchbook is adorable! Also they sell the little matchbooks for $6 on their site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

It's wonderful if we do get it in that tube but did your picture on BB show foil packets and you received the tube instead?  Mine showed foil packets.. =(





 
Sometimes the foil packets actually contain more product than the tubes-- and they are a more environmentally conscious way of packaging. This shows you get three, so that's pretty good, yes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a few Besame products and they do an absolutely beautiful job on the packaging. Their brand is definitely "vanity display" material! I agree that little lipstick matchbook is adorable! Also they sell the little matchbooks for $6 on their site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have not tried the Besame products yet, but I am waiting for the batch of Red Noir to come out this year! They sold out before I could afford to get the product. Next time I will beg and borrow if need be! hahahaaaa  



 I'm afraid if I try the little matchbooks I will want every single product on the site! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have not tried the Besame products yet, but I am waiting for the batch of Red Noir to come out this year! They sold out before I could afford to get the product. Next time I will beg and borrow if need be! hahahaaaa  



 I'm afraid if I try the little matchbooks I will want every single product on the site! LOL
Oh I agree I will sell my kidney for Noir Red. I have Cherry Red and Merlot but that perfect, dark, vampy red shade is so hard to come by!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 13, 2014)

I have never seen this Besame line but it's adorable.  I want to try the sample!  Shoot lawd.  Lipsticks forever.  Plus the name "Besame" and the packaging is adorable- I'm hooked.  I'm in.  They can take all my kidneys (only somewhat true).


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 13, 2014)

For those of you that got the Nail Rock, did you get the Nail Rock that you saw in your app on line in your box or did you get a different kind? My phone shows the pink one with glitter but my computer shows the blue velvet, but then when I scroll down to my January products, it shows the pink with glitter again. I hope I get the glitter and pink one. The blue velvet will definitely be going into my trade list. Boooo I hope I don't get it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 13, 2014)

I went on a mad rush to find something else to add to my Besame order in my cart to get the $35 pick two and I think I broke it in my excitement:


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went on a mad rush to find something else to add to my Besame order in my cart to get the $35 pick two and I think I broke it in my excitement:





lol thats such a cute picture though!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 13, 2014)

> My box came in today- I guess since I haven't seen very many boxes I'll go ahead and post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Edit- I was told I was getting the Date Shampoo, but got the dry shampoo instead.. this is like, the millionth dry shampoo they've sent me, but y'all say it works on dark hair, I'll try. I can play. Box twin!! I was disappointed about the dry shampoo as well!


----------



## crescentmoon (Jan 13, 2014)

I have box 73: paulas choice antioxident serum; nail rock; fruit mascara; tea samples; fekkai gloss creme.

This is perfection for this month. 

I think I give up on my second subscription. I have it as a gift and no matter how I change the profile (the only thing I won't change is fair skin because I don't want to get totally off products) I get box twins for the last couple of months including this time. However, I have gotten the most awesome box for me. I am a paulas choice enthusiast/fanatic and I got the antixodent serum in the box twins (Ill say "thanks for the spare" because from different subscriptions/orders I now have like 7 of the 3 week samples) and those serums are a pretty penny. I have to spend $26.00 on them every time I order a full size. I also got the nail rock as twins and thats great because I love nail art. I hope I get the caviar or the sequins but most likely just the glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I LOVE tea. I buy about $10-15 dollars every two weeks on tea/coffee and this is great. I already have the fekkai glossing creme but that stuff is expensive so Ill take the spares.


----------



## crescentmoon (Jan 13, 2014)

In response to elizabethrose (It didnt quote the quote of the picture)

I love the eyeshadow quad and velvet nail rock. I hope one of my nail rocks is the velvet other than the caviar/sequin.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In response to elizabethrose (It didnt quote the quote of the picture)

I love the eyeshadow quad and velvet nail rock. I hope one of my nail rocks is the velvet other than the caviar/sequin. 

It's really pretty!! I just wish it was more wearable for everyday life- at least for me. I'm too brutal- gotta use that rubberized base coat and a quick drying top coat or just.. forget it..


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's really pretty!! I just wish it was more wearable for everyday life- at least for me. I'm too brutal- gotta use that rubberized base coat and a quick drying top coat or just.. forget it..

That's me.  Every once and a while I will try and do some kind of nail art.  Then I realize that I hate waiting for my nails to dry.  I constantly put lotion on my hands so it just doesn't work.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you that got the Nail Rock, did you get the Nail Rock that you saw in your app on line in your box or did you get a different kind? My phone shows the pink one with glitter but my computer shows the blue velvet, but then when I scroll down to my January products, it shows the pink with glitter again. I hope I get the glitter and pink one. The blue velvet will definitely be going into my trade list. Boooo I hope I don't get it. 
The nail rock pictured in your box photo is not necessarily the one you will receive in your box.  The one showing up in the app is definitely not necessarily the one you will get, as it is just the default image for the item in the shop.  Luckily it seems like a lot of people will want to trade the glitter for the velvet, so even if you do get one you don't want it should be easy to get what you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 13, 2014)

One if my boxes is come ing out of Logan Township, NJ and the other is coming out of Edgewood, NY. Does that seem kind of weird to anyone else? Did they open multiple warehouses or something?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 13, 2014)

> > Â  For those of you that got the Nail Rock, did you get the Nail Rock that you saw in your app on line in your box or did you get a different kind? My phone shows the pink one with glitter but my computer shows the blue velvet, but then when I scroll down to my January products, it shows the pink with glitter again. I hope I get the glitter and pink one. The blue velvet will definitely be going into my trade list. Boooo I hope I don't get it.Â
> 
> 
> The nail rock pictured in your box photo is not necessarily the one you will receive in your box. Â The one showing up in the app is definitely not necessarily the one you will get, as it is just the default image for the item in the shop. Â Luckily it seems like a lot of people will want to trade the glitter for the velvet, so even if you do get one you don't want it should be easy to get what you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine shows the navy blue velvet, but I got the pink glitter. Either way, too messy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The nail rock pictured in your box photo is not necessarily the one you will receive in your box.  The one showing up in the app is definitely not necessarily the one you will get, as it is just the default image for the item in the shop.  Luckily it seems like a lot of people will want to trade the glitter for the velvet, so even if you do get one you don't want it should be easy to get what you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm curious about which one I'll get, mine shows the moon caviar, which I wouldn't mind, but sort of want to try the burgundy velvet.

My gift sub didn't show a match in the headbands.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The nail rock pictured in your box photo is not necessarily the one you will receive in your box.  The one showing up in the app is definitely not necessarily the one you will get, as it is just the default image for the item in the shop.  Luckily it seems like a lot of people will want to trade the glitter for the velvet, so even if you do get one you don't want it should be easy to get what you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh that's a bummer! Mine shows red glitter and I was really excited for that, but I would also really love the green sequins - though I don't think I have seen anyone get that one yet.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 13, 2014)

Question Re: BB Points -- My third account (gift sub) is about to run out -- do i recall someone mentioning you can purchase gift cards with your points? That way I could use all my "points" essentially on one account?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 13, 2014)

My Birchbox came today, on my Birthday!!! Well played BB.

The tea does look yummy so I'm not mad about that. Fruit pigmented mascara? I do love me some mascara but not sure what I will think about a fruity one.  I got the body butter in Pomegrante. yay! The dry conditioner which I'm excited to try out, and the Paula's choice BHA 9 which is the HUGE winner for me! Sooo very excited to have gotten that. Yay for birthday birchbox and yay for all my cute stuff!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 13, 2014)

> Question Re: BB Points -- My third account (gift sub) is about to run out -- do i recall someone mentioning you can purchase gift cards with your points? That way I could use all my "points" essentially on one account?


 Yes - you can buy gift cards in the BB shop with points and redeem the gift card on another account.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Birchbox came today, on my Birthday!!! Well played BB.

The tea does look yummy so I'm not mad about that. Fruit pigmented mascara? I do love me some mascara but not sure what I will think about a fruity one.  I got the body butter in Pomegrante. yay! The dry conditioner which I'm excited to try out, and the Paula's choice BHA 9 which is the HUGE winner for me! Sooo very excited to have gotten that. Yay for birthday birchbox and yay for all my cute stuff!




Happy Birthday!


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 13, 2014)

those that have received the headbands...   is it the same color that is in your picture??  i have two coming and hoping for different colors, but both are showing the same


----------



## gemstone (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh that's a bummer! Mine shows red glitter and I was really excited for that, but I would also really love the green sequins - though I don't think I have seen anyone get that one yet.
I have seen several green sequin ones on instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those that have received the headbands...   is it the same color that is in your picture??  i have two coming and hoping for different colors, but both are showing the same
No they weren't the same color for me, I received box #2 which showed a picture of purple/orange/grey, but I received purple/pink/white. So, there's hope!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those that have received the headbands...   is it the same color that is in your picture??  i have two coming and hoping for different colors, but both are showing the same
Nope, mine showed gray, neon orange and purple online.

But I got dark gray, light gray and hot pink.

Looks like they were both from the Pinkadelic "collection"


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 13, 2014)

I am totally jealous my mom got the coastal scents shadows and I want to buy the palette, but it's sold out. 

Don't u guys think it's weird that they are promoting it this month but it's not for sale? lol..


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, mine showed gray, neon orange and purple online.

But I got dark gray, light gray and hot pink.

Looks like they were both from the Pinkadelic "collection" 


Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No they weren't the same color for me, I received box #2 which showed a picture of purple/orange/grey, but I received purple/pink/white. So, there's hope! 

 
great thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  was hoping i had a chance on getting two different ones.... i'm getting box 53, and box 3...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am totally jealous my mom got the coastal scents shadows and I want to buy the palette, but it's sold out. 

Don't u guys think it's weird that they are promoting it this month but it's not for sale? lol..

It will be.

They haven't actually had the palette in the shop yet, so it isn't sold out. This happens a lot when it's a new item to the shop! But it will be stocked!


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a little bit frustrated with Birchbox. Last month and this month, my box has taken a long time to reach me. Originally, my box was supposed to be here last Thurday, then Saturday. It is now Monday and the mail already came. I checked my tracking and there hasn't been any updates.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It will be.

They haven't actually had the palette in the shop yet, so it isn't sold out. This happens a lot when it's a new item to the shop! But it will be stocked!
cool. I just joined the waiting list...that price is just too good!


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 13, 2014)

> I'm a little bit frustrated with Birchbox. Last month and this month, my box has taken a long time to reach me. Originally, my box was supposed to be here last Thurday, then Saturday. It is now Monday and the mail already came. I checked my tracking and there hasn't been any updates.Â


 To be fair that's just the time, last month was holiday package influx all over so that was off everywhere and this month the weather on the east coast is also affecting anything that travels that area. I'm assuming my expected delivery is so late this month bc of that, sadly not much bb can do about that lol


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2014)

Has anyone seen how many foils of the 100% pure hand butter come in a box?  The picture shows one for the hand butter but multiple for the body cream.  Wondering if anyone has seen pictures yet.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm all for protecting the rights to designs, but I've been braiding materials to make headbands since I was a little girl.  Some things just don't have an 'originator'. 

I think this is directed towards my comments about the UA headband being 'inspired by' my Nike design. I didn't say I was the originator of braided headbands, I said I designed a stretchy elastic braided headband with silicone on the back to hold it in place. That product was released and within 1 or 2 seasons, Under Armor released one, constructed in a very similar way. 

My comments were somewhat tongue-in-cheek, and I mentioned that this is how the industry works, I'm not upset about it, I just think there's a bit of irony involved in me receiving it in my box and that's why I brought it up at all. I'm not entirely sure why you said what you did, but putting me down by saying something I did wasn't original kind of hurts my feelings, to be honest. 

Lots of things are ubiquitous in our culture, and often all it takes is a creative person or a designer who elevates it in some way to create something new that hadn't existed before. What I did was take something that seemed basic, like a braided headband, and figure out how to make it a high performance piece that an athlete could depend on. I did countless hours of research on this ONE item, so no, I don't think people have been making this since their childhoods, and I do think in terms of this specific product, I am the originator.


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 13, 2014)

Got my box today and a little underwhelmed. The mascara was one of the smallest samples I have come across. The Juara body cream was tiny enough for two applications. On a brighter note, I received the Klorane dry shampoo and red glitter Nail Rock.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

> I think this is directed towards my comments about the UA headband being 'inspired by' my Nike design. I didn't say I was the originator of braided headbands, I said I designed a stretchy elastic braided headband with silicone on the back to hold it in place. That product was released and within 1 or 2 seasons, Under Armor released one, constructed in a very similar way.Â  My comments were somewhat tongue-in-cheek, and I mentioned that this is how the industry works, I'm not upset about it, I just think there's a bit of irony involved in me receiving it in my box and that's why I brought it up at all. I'm not entirely sure why you said what you did, but putting me down by saying something I did wasn't original kind of hurts my feelings, to be honest.Â  Lots of things are ubiquitous in our culture, and often all it takes is a creative person or a designer who elevates it in some way to create something new that hadn't existed before. What I did was take something that seemed basic, like a braided headband, and figure out how to make it a high performance piece that an athlete could depend on. I did countless hours of research on this ONE item, so no, I don't think people have been making this since their childhoods, and I do think in terms of this specific product, I am the originator.Â


. Very well said. There will always be people out there that put down people that are successful. You made a simple design better so way to go.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 13, 2014)

hello ladies, just wondering, i have 2 accounts and have not receives shipping on either account yet, also although i have a clicky truck on both accts neither has any shipping info yet. is this not a little odd for this time of the month on 2 accts?


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hello ladies,
just wondering, i have 2 accounts and have not receives shipping on either account yet, also although i have a clicky truck on both accts neither has any shipping info yet. is this not a little odd for this time of the month on 2 accts?
I have had months where my trucks were clicky but the tracking never updated to show weights or delivery dates.  That said, if it has been longer than three days and your tracking info hasn't updated you can send them an e-mail to check.  Hope this helps.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


. Very well said. There will always be people out there that put down people that are successful. You made a simple design better so way to go.
I don't think anyone was putting anyone down, what she said (the user who made the comment a few page back about doing the same thing as a child) was a common defense to designs in fashion. Based on what I've seen in fashion, it's hard to make a case to protect designs, that's why Forever 21 can get away with making so many replicas of designer runway pieces.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

> I don't think anyone was putting anyone down, what she said (the user who made the comment a few page back about doing the same thing as a child)Â was a common defense to designs in fashion. Based on what I've seen in fashion, it's hard to make a case to protect designs, that's why Forever 21 can get away with making so many replicas of designer runway pieces.


. I agree my comment was more in general. Her comment was very well said. That is all. I agree on both sides. That's why I didn't go deeper in the conversation. I can see the irony one had with making a better design then it be remade from another. Also I feel there is always an originator of a design. Even if it's just a small tweek. Both have good points. But that's the awesome part of forums we all have our own opion


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


. Very well said. There will always be people out there that put down people that are successful. You made a simple design better so way to go.
I don't think anyone was putting anyone down, what she said (the user who made the comment a few page back about doing the same thing as a child) was a common defense to designs in fashion. Based on what I've seen in fashion, it's hard to make a case to protect designs, that's why Forever 21 can get away with making so many replicas of designer runway pieces.

THis was similar to what I was about to say - that I don't think the commenter was attempting to put down anyone for success.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THis was similar to what I was about to say - that I don't think the commenter was attempting to put down anyone for success.
It is always harder to convey things over the internet.  I frequently get stuck when typing a comment because I can't figure out if it will be taken the wrong way.  Except for the occasional weirdness these boards are very friendly and I try to always assume a positive intent to people's comments.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THis was similar to what I was about to say - that I don't think the commenter was attempting to put down anyone for success.
It is always harder to convey things over the internet.  I frequently get stuck when typing a comment because I can't figure out if it will be taken the wrong way.  Except for the occasional weirdness these boards are very friendly and I try to always assume a positive intent to people's comments.     

I know, I have the same problem...especially since I am by nature, very sarcastic...tone/meaning via type is hard!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

Again we all have a right to how we feel. Some peoples feeling can get hurt when others may feel a comment is not hurtful. I think all comments made were meant in good taste and nothing rude was said.it should just be left alone. I honestly feel if I make one general comment I can get 5 saying I'm wrong.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I don't think anyone was putting anyone down, what she said (the user who made the comment a few page back about doing the same thing as a child) was a common defense to designs in fashion. Based on what I've seen in fashion, it's hard to make a case to protect designs, that's why Forever 21 can get away with making so many replicas of designer runway pieces.

THis was similar to what I was about to say - that I don't think the commenter was attempting to put down anyone for success.


Personally, I think an 'anyone can do that' type of comment is pretty negative. In addition, I wasn't discussing the legality of their design vs. mine, that wasn't what my initial comments were about and I'm not entirely sure why the discussion went there. What I said was lighthearted and jovial, not "HOW DARE THEY KNOCK ME OFF!". lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Speaking of headbands...does anyone else find themselves generally unable to wear them?!  I love them, but I just can't seem to keep them on. The band type just slide up in the back, and the regular kind just move around no matter how I position them. Do I just have a strangely shaped head??


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I have the same problem...especially since I am by nature, very sarcastic...tone/meaning via type is hard!
This!!!  I am extremely sarcastic in person and I think if I typed what sounded funny in my head I would be in so much trouble or just sound really witchy. Lol.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

> I know, I have the same problem...especially since I am by nature, very sarcastic...tone/meaning via type is hard!


oh man same here


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

> Speaking of headbands...does anyone else find themselves generally unable to wear them?! Â I love them, but I just can't seem to keep them on. The band type just slide up in the back, and the regular kind just move around no matter how I position them. Do I just have a strangely shaped head??


I'm cheap I save my money for makeup so I always buy the cheap brand ones and don't have issues. Never tried the UA or Nike kind.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Again we all have a right to how we feel. Some peoples feeling can get hurt when others may feel a comment is not hurtful. I think all comments made were meant in good taste and nothing rude was said.it should just be left alone. I honestly feel if I make one general comment I can get 5 saying I'm wrong.

I think sometimes when you're the one actually in a discussion, things seem a lot more personal/pointed to you. For ME, sometimes it helps if someone outside of the conversation kind of points out that the intention may not have been what I thought it might have been, that's all.

As for the headbands, the poster might not have realized there was something different about those headbands than just your basic braided ones. I mean, I know I didn't really know anything about them, and when I saw them posted, I thought they were cute but wasn't aware that there was anything "special" about them, you know?


----------



## JMezz (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Birchbox came today, on my Birthday!!! Well played BB.

The tea does look yummy so I'm not mad about that. Fruit pigmented mascara? I do love me some mascara but not sure what I will think about a fruity one.  I got the body butter in Pomegrante. yay! The dry conditioner which I'm excited to try out, and the Paula's choice BHA 9 which is the HUGE winner for me! Sooo very excited to have gotten that. Yay for birthday birchbox and yay for all my cute stuff!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

> I think sometimes when you're the one actually in a discussion, things seem a lot more personal/pointed to you. For ME, sometimes it helps if someone outside of the conversation kind of points out that the intention may not have been what I thought it might have been, that's all.yeah I understand. But if you see my post I just made an uplifting way to go comment. I said notbelittlintho As for the headbands, the poster might not have realized there was something different about those headbands than just your basic braided ones. I mean, I know I didn't really know anything about them, and when I saw them posted, I thought they were cute but wasn't aware that there was anything "special" about them, you know?Â


I understand but if you read my comment I said something meant to be uplifting. I guess it came off as rude or incorrect. I may just read but keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## sarahe02 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the same problem! I've tried many different kinds with no success. Was hoping to get one of the UA ones to see if it would be any different but I doubt it would be, like you said...I think I must just have a funny shaped head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

> I have the same problem! I've tried many different kinds with no success. Was hoping to get one of the UA ones to see if it would be any different but I doubt it would be, like you said...I think I must just have a funny shaped head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/quote haha y'all are funny


----------



## sarahe02 (Jan 13, 2014)

> Speaking of headbands...does anyone else find themselves generally unable to wear them?! Â I love them, but I just can't seem to keep them on. The band type just slide up in the back, and the regular kind just move around no matter how I position them. Do I just have a strangely shaped head??


 Meant to quote this with my comment above, oops!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WHY IS MUT MESSING UP ALL MY QUOTES??
As for the headbands, the poster might not have realized there was something different about those headbands than just your basic braided ones. I mean, I know I didn't really know anything about them, and when I saw them posted, I thought they were cute but wasn't aware that there was anything "special" about them, you know? 
I understand but if you read my comment I said something meant to be uplifting. I guess it came off as rude or incorrect. I may just read but keep my thoughts to myself. I think you're misunderstanding what was said? I was referring to the comment that ewiggy originally responded to, where a poster said she'd been making braided headbands since she was a girl...I was just saying that that probably felt more offensive to ewiggy than it was meant, because she KNOWS the details and what makes the headband different, etc. I know your comment was meant to uplift her, it just seemed like maybe you thought the original poster's post was meant to be insulting, too...I just wanted to give my perspective, that I think the comment was meant to be harmless! That's all.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, am I crazy or is MUT screwing up quotes big time tonight?!? omg...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahe02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have the same problem! I've tried many different kinds with no success. Was hoping to get one of the UA ones to see if it would be any different but I doubt it would be, like you said...I think I must just have a funny shaped head





As long as I'm not the only misshapen head around, I guess...

So sad because i think headbands are so cute, and I want to be able to wear them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Speaking of headbands...does anyone else find themselves generally unable to wear them?!  I love them, but I just can't seem to keep them on. The band type just slide up in the back, and the regular kind just move around no matter how I position them. Do I just have a strangely shaped head??
I'm cheap I save my money for makeup so I always buy the cheap brand ones and don't have issues. Never tried the UA or Nike kind. See, I havent found a single headband, of any brand or type, that will stay on my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is it weird that I want to come feel everyone's head and figure out what is wrong with mine?!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 13, 2014)

I got my gift sub box today! The coastal scents quad looks really pretty! I'm glad someone posted swatches. Maybe I'll actually wear eyeshadow for once! Also got the whish Pomegranate body butter scent and am intrigued by the dry conditioner. All in all a good box, even if the other items--juicy perfume and tea-- weren't super exciting.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of headbands...does anyone else find themselves generally unable to wear them?!  I love them, but I just can't seem to keep them on. The band type just slide up in the back, and the regular kind just move around no matter how I position them. Do I just have a strangely shaped head??
Yeah, bigger heads run in my family, and we can't wear headbands with few exceptions, without getting a headache. When they do fit, they tend to slip constantly, but they work reasonably well for long enough to keep my hair out of my face while I do a treatment. It's also hard for me to wear some hats.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This!!!  I am extremely sarcastic in person and I think if I typed what sounded funny in my head I would be in so much trouble or just sound really witchy. Lol. 
This happens to me a lot with my MIL, because she honestly believes I am an airhead, so whenever I make a joke, she thinks I am being serious and says something sarcastic to me. My sense of humor goes right over her head!


----------



## kira685 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Speaking of headbands...does anyone else find themselves generally unable to wear them?!  I love them, but I just can't seem to keep them on. The band type just slide up in the back, and the regular kind just move around no matter how I position them. Do I just have a strangely shaped head??
I'm cheap I save my money for makeup so I always buy the cheap brand ones and don't have issues. Never tried the UA or Nike kind. See, I havent found a single headband, of any brand or type, that will stay on my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is it weird that I want to come feel everyone's head and figure out what is wrong with mine?!

i've never been able to keep them on either. i've heard you can use hair pins by your ears to keep them in place but i haven't tried it


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As long as I'm not the only misshapen head around, I guess...

So sad because i think headbands are so cute, and I want to be able to wear them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's not just you.  I got a set of really cute ones that I've tried to wear a few times and they just slide back slowly until they come off my head at the back.  They have the sticky part underneath and everything.  My head must be cone shaped at the back like a bicycle helmet.  LOL!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

> I think you're misunderstandingÂ what was said? I was referring to the comment that ewiggy originally responded to, where a poster said she'd been making braided headbands since she was a girl...I was just saying that that probably felt more offensive to ewiggy than it was meant, because she KNOWS the details and what makes the headband different, etc. I know your comment was meant to uplift her, it just seemed likeÂ maybe you thought the original poster's post was meant to be insulting, too...I just wanted to give my perspective, that I think the comment was meant to be harmless! That's all.


I wasn't offended by first commenter. Just after I said my comment people afterwards seemed to take what I said in the wrong light. These forums are hard because you can't hear tone or see intent. Its mind boggling how small comments get blow out of purportion though.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 13, 2014)

My box is still in New Jersey



.  I'm hoping that it will get to me in Wisconsin by the end of the week.  I'm getting box 60: Nail Rock, Inika eye shadow, 100% Pure Eye Cream, Ahmad tea, and Fekkai glossing cream.  I hope I get one of the velvet kits, but I'll probably only use it once or twice, since I'm kind of tired of futsy nail art right now.  It's been so cold and bleak here with the polar vortex that I just want pretty, clean, spring-time colored nails!

I'm actually really looking forward to the eye cream, even though I don't usually like 100% Pure stuff.  I think the caffeine part sounds interesting.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2014)

Found this video on youtube.  Maybe this is the answer for all of us Headband-challenged ladies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is still in New Jersey



.  I'm hoping that it will get to me in Wisconsin by the end of the week.  I'm getting box 60: Nail Rock, Inika eye shadow, 100% Pure Eye Cream, Ahmad tea, and Fekkai glossing cream.  I hope I get one of the velvet kits, but I'll probably only use it once or twice, since I'm kind of tired of futsy nail art right now.  It's been so cold and bleak here with the polar vortex that I just want pretty, clean, spring-time colored nails!

I'm actually really looking forward to the eye cream, even though I don't usually like 100% Pure stuff.  I think the caffeine part sounds interesting.
I would have loved to get that! I really like eye creams...I have natural dark circles and I've always had slight lines under my eyes (thin skin there, I guess!) so I'm a sucker for any and all things that help, there!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 13, 2014)

This video was cute but idk about her but I get way too sweaty when I work out to deal with hairspray!



> Found this video on youtube. Â Maybe this is the answer for all of us Headband-challenged ladies. Â


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

YES, if I work out I am a sweaty mess, especially in my hair!

For everyday use, I will try the bobby pins, but I can NOT use hairspray...if it's in my hair it drives me crazy, even when it's pulled back! It feels so dirty to me! (I'm one of those people who has to constantly touch her hair...annoying, I know.)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This video was cute but idk about her but I get way too sweaty when I work out to deal with hairspray! Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found this video on youtube.  Maybe this is the answer for all of us Headband-challenged ladies.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I liked the idea of reverse direction bobby pinning.  I will definitely try the two in the back.  I sweat a lot when I work out but I have to find something to hold my bangs back so this is worth a try.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This video was cute but idk about her but I get way too sweaty when I work out to deal with hairspray!
Hairspray mixed with sweat in eyes = hell

I found this out when my high school orchestra played at Disney World with hot red lights shining on us. It took everything I had not to stop.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 13, 2014)

So I got the box on my second account and my Nail rock is velvet, but in a purple shade, very pretty, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## clover317 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quick question for my BB Pros on here. I got my MIL a gift sub for Christmas, and she's loving it. Her birthday is tomorrow, and I thought about gifting her another 3 months (until Mother's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) She still has one month left, since her sub goes through February. If I gift her another 3 months, will it just continue her sub, or will she get another welcome box in March? Any insight is helpful, thanks so much! I just want to keep spreading the BB love.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick question for my BB Pros on here. I got my MIL a gift sub for Christmas, and she's loving it. Her birthday is tomorrow, and I thought about gifting her another 3 months (until Mother's Day



) She still has one month left, since her sub goes through February. If I gift her another 3 months, will it just continue her sub, or will she get another welcome box in March? Any insight is helpful, thanks so much! I just want to keep spreading the BB love.
Hmm not sure, id call customer service for the best answer. they should be open til 7.


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 13, 2014)

Got my box today. Bleh.Not impressed. Most if not all of it is going on my trade list., the only thing I might use is the mineral makeup if it's shimmery enough and somewhat different from the rest of the stuff. Anyone interested in rock green glitter nail polish let me know, definitely trading that, without a doubt. I'm disappointed, and reconsidering keeping Birchbox, it's been meh these last few months, I don't understand the allure. The only good thing was the chocolate last month which was too tiny to count and um, little to nothing this month. So I got a box I couldn't use anything from. Sounds like a waste to me....


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 13, 2014)

I totally didn't mean to start a thing. I am also a freak head who can't wear headbands, including the kind with the clear grip. That design is kind of moot for me. Velvet backing had changed my life.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would have loved to get that! I really like eye creams...I have natural dark circles and I've always had slight lines under my eyes (thin skin there, I guess!) so I'm a sucker for any and all things that help, there!

Fortunately for me, I don't really suffer from dark under-eye circles or anything like that. Sometimes when I haven't slept enough I have a bit of baggage under my eyes, but that's about it. I'm getting those eye creams, but I'm not sure I'll get any real benefit from them.


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick question for my BB Pros on here. I got my MIL a gift sub for Christmas, and she's loving it. Her birthday is tomorrow, and I thought about gifting her another 3 months (until Mother's Day




) She still has one month left, since her sub goes through February. If I gift her another 3 months, will it just continue her sub, or will she get another welcome box in March? Any insight is helpful, thanks so much! I just want to keep spreading the BB love.
I gave my mom extra months when her gift expired and she did not get another welcome box.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Jan 13, 2014)

Got my box today! I'm most excited about the Klorane dry shampoo. I have their leave in cream and love it. I got the 100% pure mascara, tea (excited about the Apricot one) and a cardboard packet of juara body creme. The Nail Rock I got is the red glitter. I'm kind if bummed because I don't have the patience to do glitter that often and I have so many red creme polishes so I'm not excited about the base color on its own. Overall I really love the box. Very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 13, 2014)

> Got my box today! I'm most excited about the Klorane dry shampoo. I have their leave in cream and love it. I got the 100% pure mascara, tea (excited about the Apricot one) and a cardboard packet of juara body creme. The Nail Rock I got is the red glitter. I'm kind if bummed because I don't have the patience to do glitter that often and I have so many red creme polishes so I'm not excited about the base color on its own. Overall I really love the box. Very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay sounds like the 2 people who posted with this box (same box I'm getting) did get the red glitter after all. Excited to see if I do too! I think I will be trading for all the nail rocks haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2014)

> I totally didn't mean to start a thing. I am also a freak head who can't wear headbands, including the kind with the clear grip. That design is kind of moot for me. Velvet backing had changed my life.


 Count me in on the freak club! Tell me of this velvet backing and how it can make my headband dreams come true!


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 13, 2014)

My second box came today! 









I received the Nail Rock in red glitter and the Inika is in Eternal Marine and it is gorgeous! I was initially disappointed to find out that the 100% Pure products would be in ketchup packets but they really packed a lot of product in them and I'm excited to try them out. The tea and Fekkai will be coming soon to a swap list near you.


----------



## kira685 (Jan 13, 2014)

Does anyone even want the fekkai? Lol I remember using a sample of it a decade ago and didn't like how greasy it made my hair feel.. I still have the one from my target box waiting for someone to swap for it lol


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As long as I'm not the only misshapen head around, I guess...

So sad because i think headbands are so cute, and I want to be able to wear them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have the same problem sometimes, and I think one of the issues is that my head is large...not Queen of Hearts large, but I'm 5'10" and have a pretty big noggin, along with everything else. Smaller headbands sometimes just pop off my head after a few minutes. Stretching them out of shape a bit sometimes helps. Also, I seem to have better luck with wider headbands than narrower headbands...more surface area and friction to keep things in place.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fortunately for me, I don't really suffer from dark under-eye circles or anything like that. Sometimes when I haven't slept enough I have a bit of baggage under my eyes, but that's about it. I'm getting those eye creams, but I'm not sure I'll get any real benefit from them. I 
I am giving you evil, dark, puffy eyes right now!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone even want the fekkai? Lol I remember using a sample of it a decade ago and didn't like how greasy it made my hair feel.. I still have the one from my target box waiting for someone to swap for it lol
I love the Fekkai!  It makes my hair sooooo shiny and silky.  I think I have like 2 sample tubes of it and it's probably a lifetime supply though, since I only use a pea sized amount each use.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 13, 2014)

Whoever said to be careful, that it would be hard to go back to just getting one Birchbox was SOOOOO right!  My three month sub is up, and i am so tempted to renew it for 3 more!!  I liked my box from my second account a lot.  I am wearing my headband, and I have decided to trade my Nail Rock Velvet Burgundy if anyone wants it.  Just seems like too much...everything for me.  I am using Horse Power on my nails right now in hopes of getting them grown out. I don't have time to make my nails hairy too.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the Fekkai!  It makes my hair sooooo shiny and silky.  I think I have like 2 sample tubes of it and it's probably a lifetime supply though, since I only use a pea sized amount each use.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone even want the fekkai? Lol I remember using a sample of it a decade ago and didn't like how greasy it made my hair feel.. I still have the one from my target box waiting for someone to swap for it lol
I have days when my hair looks dry and then I pull it out. That target sample will last forever as I just use a tiny dab on the ends.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick question for my BB Pros on here. I got my MIL a gift sub for Christmas, and she's loving it. Her birthday is tomorrow, and I thought about gifting her another 3 months (until Mother's Day



) She still has one month left, since her sub goes through February. If I gift her another 3 months, will it just continue her sub, or will she get another welcome box in March? Any insight is helpful, thanks so much! I just want to keep spreading the BB love.
When you buy a gift sub, you can choose the date for it to begin. So just choose for her to receive her new gift sub box after she receives her last gift sub box....and remember that she will receive another welcome box for the first box of her new gift sub.


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 13, 2014)

> My second box came today!Â :icon_chee
> 
> I received the Nail Rock in red glitter andÂ the Inika is in Eternal Marine and it is gorgeous! I was initially disappointed to find out that the 100% Pure products would be in ketchup packets but they really packed a lot of product in them and I'm excited to try them out. The tea and Fekkai will be coming soon to a swap list near you.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Box twins!! I was a little confused at the 100% pure since it told me I was only receiving the caffiene cream, but now I'm excited because I feel like I have 2 extra products to try! Totally agree with you on the ketchup packets, they have a decent amount of product. I actually have been recycling leftover baby jars ( from my dog not an actual baby!) to squeeze the product into so it stays fresh.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick question for my BB Pros on here. I got my MIL a gift sub for Christmas, and she's loving it. Her birthday is tomorrow, and I thought about gifting her another 3 months (until Mother's Day



) She still has one month left, since her sub goes through February. If I gift her another 3 months, will it just continue her sub, or will she get another welcome box in March? Any insight is helpful, thanks so much! I just want to keep spreading the BB love.

Be sure to extend her sub instead of gifting her a new one! a couple of months back I was trying to extend my mom's gift sub while taking advantage of a promo code and the extend button just would not appear, since they were closed and the promo would be over before i got an email answer I just ended up buying her another sub to the same address and email and based on the faq page made a safe guess that it would just continue the sub. wrong lol. she ended up with two exact welcome boxes and it was a whole ordeal combining them over a couple of emails where they didn't understand what happened (even had screen shot proof that the extend button was missing that night!).

In short: in your accounts page theres a section that says 'gifts purchased' and click on gift purchase history. it will show all the gift subs you've given and give you the option to extend them after the first month has sent (it wont show the extend link until after their first box arrives). do that instead of gifting a whole new sub and you shouldnt have any problems!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone even want the fekkai? Lol I remember using a sample of it a decade ago and didn't like how greasy it made my hair feel.. I still have the one from my target box waiting for someone to swap for it lol

The Glossing Creme was given out like candy when I worked at Bath and Body Works and they started selling the Fekkai line. It's a decent product, but it's kinda pricey. You don't need to use very much of it, though. It's also pretty light-weight, which is nice. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am giving you evil, dark, puffy eyes right now!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'M SORRY! It's about the one thing that isn't wrong with my face. I'm going to be 27 this year and still have nasty, oily, acne-prone skin. Ugh. I think I'd rather have eye bags. Then again, the grass is always greener.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Glossing Creme was given out like candy when I worked at Bath and Body Works and they started selling the Fekkai line. It's a decent product, but it's kinda pricey. You don't need to use very much of it, though. It's also pretty light-weight, which is nice. 

I'M SORRY! It's about the one thing that isn't wrong with my face. I'm going to be 27 this year and still have nasty, oily, acne-prone skin. Ugh. I think I'd rather have eye bags. Then again, the grass is always greener.
I was just teasing!   I know what you mean about the one thing that isn't wrong though!  We all have our pretty bits, and the bits we live with.  I am almost 33 and I still get acne (thanks mom, for the genetics.  while I am thanking you, these thighs are really something).  But I have nice hair, decent teeth and good sense (except when it comes to hoarding makeup and yarn). The grass is always greener.  I am glad you have good eyes!


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just teasing!   I know what you mean about the one thing that isn't wrong though!  We all have our pretty bits, and the bits we live with.  I am almost 33 and I still get acne (thanks mom, for the genetics.  while I am thanking you, these thighs are really something).  But I have nice hair, decent teeth and good sense (except when it comes to hoarding makeup and yarn). The grass is always greener.  I am glad you have good eyes! 

Let's not talk about our thighs here. Or anywhere. Ever. *Looks at my thunder thighs with complete disdain*


----------



## LadyK (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Let's not talk about our thighs here. Or anywhere. Ever. *Looks at my thunder thighs with complete disdain* 
Hahaha  



  This cracked me up.  Thighs are evil.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 14, 2014)

> Let's not talk about our thighs here. Or anywhere. Ever. *Looks at my thunder thighs with complete disdain*Â


 Awww! I love my thighs... and they are thunder thighs too. I think recently there has been this weird thing to shame women or put pressure on women to have a "thigh gap" when in reality, body types are all different, and gap or not, (thunder or not!) all thighs are great! =o)


----------



## cari12 (Jan 14, 2014)

> Quick question for my BB Pros on here. I got my MIL a gift sub for Christmas, and she's loving it. Her birthday is tomorrow, and I thought about gifting her another 3 months (until Mother's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) She still has one month left, since her sub goes through February. If I gift her another 3 months, will it just continue her sub, or will she get another welcome box in March? Any insight is helpful, thanks so much! I just want to keep spreading the BB love.


 It will just add on to her existing sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She won't get another welcome box. You can go into your account info and there's a link there for " my gifts" or something like that where it lists the subscriptions you have gifted and you can add an additional a 3, 6, etc. months from there.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please tell me, what is this body butter you are so enamored with, why do you love it, and where can I get it?
The body butter with the different scents I listed is the Whish 3 Wishes that comes in some of the BBs.   But the one that I absolutely love and use now and will next winter and maybe forever is TokyoMilk Dark No 18 Chance. It's actually a body soufflÃ©.  It came in the PSMH LE Holiday Box.  I love it.  It's the first time in YEARS that I don't have cracked dry skin on my hands despite using lotion or a body butter all day.  I use this stuff twice a day, once in the morning and once at night and my hands and skin are smooth as silk.  I cannot live without it in the winter now.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 14, 2014)

> The body butter with the different scents I listed is the Whish 3 Wishes that comes in some of the BBs. Â  But the one that I absolutely love and use now and will next winter and maybe forever is TokyoMilk Dark No 18 Chance. It's actually a body soufflÃ©. Â It came in the PSMH LE Holiday Box. Â I love it. Â It's the first time in YEARS that I don't have cracked dry skin on my hands despite using lotion or a body butter all day. Â I use this stuff twice a day, once in the morning and once at night and my hands and skin are smooth as silk. Â I cannot live without it in the winter now. Â


 What is your favorite scent? And how much are they? Where do you buy it from? Fromm bb?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 14, 2014)

> See, I havent found a single headband, of any brand or type, that will stay on my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is it weird that I want to come feel everyone's head and figure out what is wrong with mine?!


 I have the same problem! I always felt like it was just me! I'm pretty sure my head must be a weird shape... I have to wear a hard hat at work and I'm constantly fixing it. If I don't, I end up walking around with it cockeyed and kinda hanging off one side of my head. Everyone always gives me (friendly) s**t about it. Lol. But yeah... The only way I can kinda get headbands to stay is by using the thicker ones and putting a bazillion clips on it to keep it in. It's ridiculous! Too much work for me to wear besides when I'm doing a face mask or washing my face.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Glossing Creme was given out like candy when I worked at Bath and Body Works and they started selling the Fekkai line. It's a decent product, but it's kinda pricey. You don't need to use very much of it, though. It's also pretty light-weight, which is nice. 

I'M SORRY! It's about the one thing that isn't wrong with my face. I'm going to be 27 this year and still have nasty, oily, acne-prone skin. Ugh. I think I'd rather have eye bags. Then again, the grass is always greener.
I don't have eye bags but at 47 (!) I am noticing the dark circles under my eyes getting darker. You don't want dark circles either.

My skin was fine as a teenager and then in my early twenties I started having facial acne problems. The one thing my dermatologist told me at that time that made me feel better was that oily skin usually staves off wrinkles. So at 47 I still get an occasional zit but yeh, no wrinkles so far.


----------



## clover317 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I gave my mom extra months when her gift expired and she did not get another welcome box.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you buy a gift sub, you can choose the date for it to begin. So just choose for her to receive her new gift sub box after she receives her last gift sub box....and remember that she will receive another welcome box for the first box of her new gift sub.


Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Be sure to extend her sub instead of gifting her a new one! a couple of months back I was trying to extend my mom's gift sub while taking advantage of a promo code and the extend button just would not appear, since they were closed and the promo would be over before i got an email answer I just ended up buying her another sub to the same address and email and based on the faq page made a safe guess that it would just continue the sub. wrong lol. she ended up with two exact welcome boxes and it was a whole ordeal combining them over a couple of emails where they didn't understand what happened (even had screen shot proof that the extend button was missing that night!).

In short: in your accounts page theres a section that says 'gifts purchased' and click on gift purchase history. it will show all the gift subs you've given and give you the option to extend them after the first month has sent (it wont show the extend link until after their first box arrives). do that instead of gifting a whole new sub and you shouldnt have any problems!


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It will just add on to her existing sub




She won't get another welcome box. You can go into your account info and there's a link there for " my gifts" or something like that where it lists the subscriptions you have gifted and you can add an additional a 3, 6, etc. months from there.

Thanks so much for the feedback!! I knew I could count on my MuTs!


----------



## AshleyK (Jan 14, 2014)

Yay my box is finally out for delivery


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 14, 2014)

Wonder what I did wrong !? I got a welcome box each time I renewed!!;(


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 14, 2014)

My tracking info is still broken....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully that doesn't mean I won't get my box. I can't wear headbands either, even the velvet backed ones slip right off. Another misshapen head here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jan 14, 2014)

UGH. I don't have tracking info yet AND my box page is still on December. This is what I get for cancelling and resubbing last minute!


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 14, 2014)

I got the

headband
but it won't stay on my head; just keeps sliding off.  I'll figure out a way to make it work.  Has anyone noticed that the samples are getting smaller and smaller?


----------



## XBrieX (Jan 14, 2014)

My box just came in the mail and I was supposed to receive the eye cream, tea, shadow, nail rock, and glossing creme. I didn't get the eye cream but I got extra tea. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't hate tea.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Count me in on the freak club! Tell me of this velvet backing and how it can make my headband dreams come true!
A few brands have been marketing them as running headbands at conventions and independent running stores for some time, but there are a lot available at etsy :http://www.etsy.com/search?q=velvet%20lined%20headbands&amp;view_type=gallery&amp;ship_to=US&amp;ref=auto3  I see them sometimes randomly at the drug store too recently.  They are just cloth or ribbon headbands that are lined in velvet.  The velvet has a lot of traction and doesn't slide.  I have pretty good luck with them, although sometimes they still slip a little at the back sometimes.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XBrieX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box just came in the mail and I was supposed to receive the eye cream, tea, shadow, nail rock, and glossing creme. I didn't get the eye cream but I got extra tea. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't hate tea. 





That's supposed to be my box, too, but it's still a couple states away. 



  I really hope I don't have extra tea subbed for the eye cream.  What color shadow and polish did you get?


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second box came today! 









I received the Nail Rock in red glitter and the Inika is in Eternal Marine and it is gorgeous! I was initially disappointed to find out that the 100% Pure products would be in ketchup packets but they really packed a lot of product in them and I'm excited to try them out. The tea and Fekkai will be coming soon to a swap list near you. 





Yea! That should be my box, too! (Still waiting for it.)  I kind of wanted a velvet nail polish, but I love anything red, so that would be fine, too.  Looks like 3 different eye creams. Nice.


----------



## XBrieX (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's supposed to be my box, too, but it's still a couple states away. 



  I really hope I don't have extra tea subbed for the eye cream.  What color shadow and polish did you get?
I got a pretty silver eye shadow and the red polish. I hope you end up getting the eye cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't liked a single shampoo that Birchbox has sent me yet. They've all made my hair extremely greasy. They used to send my dry shampoos and I always complained (i'm just not into hair products like i am skin or makeup) but I would give anything to get those again - they at least work on my hair.
 The only dry shampoo I haven't liked was Serge Normant. As for all the hair products they send, as long as it's not WEN I'm willing to give it a go, but I'm not an everyday shampooer so it takes forever to get through my products. The best hair product they sent was No. 4 Prep and Protect, and my hair is pouting since I ran out.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 14, 2014)

So I tried out the dry conditioner, as someone correctly pointed out it is indeed for the hair ends.  The description on the Birchbox site is totally incorrect, it talks about cornstarch and there is none in the ingredients.  I've emailed them before about inaccurate descriptions (describing a chemical sunscreen as a physical sunscreen) but I'm not sure I want CS to know me as the crazy blurb fact checker.

Edit: Who am I kidding, I just sent an email.  I am crazy about accuracy, I probably missed my calling as an editor.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Is Wen not good? I was thinking of getting that.


----------



## JennG315 (Jan 14, 2014)

Super Excited!!! I recieved my box from my 1st account a few days ago :

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb15





Still waiting on my box from my 2# account : 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2014/january-2014-bb52


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 14, 2014)

Has anyone started a Birchbox swap thread for this month?


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 14, 2014)

> Has anyone started a Birchbox swap thread for this month? Â


 yes


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XBrieX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box just came in the mail and I was supposed to receive the eye cream, tea, shadow, nail rock, and glossing creme. I didn't get the eye cream but I got extra tea. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't hate tea. 





You should be able to email customer service and they should take care of it.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the

headband
but it won't stay on my head; just keeps sliding off.  I'll figure out a way to make it work.  Has anyone noticed that the samples are getting smaller and smaller?


I actually think the opposite has been happening, when I subbed early-mid last year people were getting fed up with samples getting smaller / more foils, looks like they've been listening and they've been working on that which I appreciate seeing so many other subs just let themselves go and continue in a spiral till they disappear lol


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Jan 14, 2014)

Nail Rock came in Pink Glitter -- TRADE! Klorane, Harvey Prince in Journey, Revealed sampler which is so pretty! And Burt's Bees -- smells great just like ya'll said.

Happy except for the Nail Rock, couldn't have gotten further from my preferences haha!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2014)

Got my box today!





The Nail Rock is the blue/pink caviar with the green polish. I've heard that the polish itself is fantastic so I might just try the caviar once and then keep the polish on it's own. I've also heard the caviar comes off after about 24 hours of wear, and if you attempt to put a top coat on it, the color on the caviar beads will bleed off...so I'm not too thrilled with that. The Klorane is probabably getting traded or going to my roommate as he is a lazy guy who loves using dry shampoos Paula's Choice is the only thing I'm excited to try because I lurve skincare stuff because I'm too poor to buy it LOL. Foil packet lotions are going in the trade/giveaway pile and the teas are going in the abyss of teas that I already have and don't drink. Kind of a fail of a box for ME personally, but I can see how it would be a good one for someone else.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I tried out the dry conditioner, as someone correctly pointed out it is indeed for the hair ends.  The description on the Birchbox site is totally incorrect, it talks about cornstarch and there is none in the ingredients.  I've emailed them before about inaccurate descriptions (describing a chemical sunscreen as a physical sunscreen) but I'm not sure I want CS to know me as the crazy blurb fact checker.

Edit: Who am I kidding, I just sent an email.  I am crazy about accuracy, I probably missed my calling as an editor.
Birchbox is not *great* at fact checking.  

In their most recent eye shadow tutorials, the INIKA rep made some straight up incorrect comments regarding extremely basic color theory. She described how orange is a good color for blue eyes because they are contrasting colors and across from each other on the color wheel, this is fine/correct.  But THEN she went on to say that blue/silver also work because they are the complimentary colors of blue, which is wrong.  Orange is complimentary to blue, _because_ it is contrasting.  I get that they don't want to contradict a guest, but then they made actual bullet points in the video reiterating her (incorrect) points.  I left a comment, but so far have been ignored.  This kind of thing makes me crazy.


----------



## XBrieX (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should be able to email customer service and they should take care of it. 
I did. They didn't have one to send me but they did give me points. That's fine by me though. I need want so many things in the BB shop.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 14, 2014)

Ahhh my hubby got his box LAST WEEK!!! And I'm still waiting :/ I thought for sure it would be here today, tracking showed it at my local post office yesterday. I am getting box 42 and think I'm gonna love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2014)

Got my box today!





I got the Navy nail rock.  Would have preferred the pink or burgandy.  The Navy is what was showing on my box page.  Got the INKA in Eternal Marine.  Is this the only color they sent out?  Perfume seems like a scent I will like, excited to try the dry conditioner!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox is not *great* at fact checking.  

In their most recent eye shadow tutorials, the INIKA rep made some straight up incorrect comments regarding extremely basic color theory. She described how orange is a good color for blue eyes because they are contrasting colors and across from each other on the color wheel, this is fine/correct.  But THEN she went on to say that blue/silver also work because they are the complimentary colors of blue, which is wrong.  Orange is complimentary to blue, _because_ it is contrasting.  I get that they don't want to contradict a guest, but then they made actual bullet points in the video reiterating her (incorrect) points.  I left a comment, but so far have been ignored.  This kind of thing makes me crazy.
Yes, as an artist, this also bothered me. I would consider silver to be a neutral, but it is kind of a cool neutral, so she could have said it was analogous, and that would have been accurate enough. But I don't think silver makes blue eyes stand out, any more than it would any other color of eye. Those videos weren't very informative, IMO.


----------



## Snolili (Jan 14, 2014)

I got my box, 



Spoiler







I have SO much mascara, though I dig the little size. Good for travel. 

  I've never used dry shampoo. (Tho I've done the baby powder trick.)   I really don't know what a c15 booster is or why I need one...   The body butter smells GOOD, though I'm not much of a lotion girl.   I got some good tea flavors and I don't mind tea. but I'm amassing so much of it.   


Over all, I guess this is a so-so box for me. Not fab but not terrible.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 14, 2014)

> I got my box,Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Over all, I guess this is a so-so box for me. Not fab but not terrible. Ohh I think this is a great box! The c15 booster is for your skin to reduce aging. I hope I get that to sample sometime soon! I use lotion constantly and dry shampoo often as well. This should have been my box haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohdahlia (Jan 14, 2014)

I was really impressed that the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner pen is full sized! Good job, Birchbox. I think it's the nicest thing they've sent me.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 14, 2014)

I got my box a day early! The Fekkai creme is huge! It's way bigger than it looked in the pictures.

The Viva La Juicy smells pretty like blackberries and something familiar that I can't place. I like it a lot better than the previous Juicy Couture perfumes I've tried

The Burt's Bees face lotion is also pretty big.

The Costal Scents eye shadows are really pretty colors.

The Nail Rock is in the same pretty pink color that my box photo showed. It came with pink glitter. I still think I'm going to trade it, because the polish looks really sheer.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 14, 2014)

I just subbed for BB and I'm so excited! -bounces-

Not really sure what the deal is on the collab box next month and if my welcome box will reflect it. Fingers crossed it's good! (And chocolate.



)


----------



## electriclita (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys! Brand new MUTer here, though not new to BB. It just took me a while to cave into joining but I need people to talk with about our boxes!

My box is taking forEVER to get to me this month. Boo, because I totally snooped on the site and am super excited for my goodies. I'm box 15 if I have any twins out there...will check further back in the thread!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Hey guys! Brand new MUTer here, though not new to BB. It just took me a while to cave into joining but I need people to talk with about our boxes! My box is taking forEVER to get to me this month. Boo, because I totally snooped on the site and am super excited for my goodies. I'm box 15 if I have any twins out there...will check further back in the thread!


 Welcome!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 15, 2014)

> I got my box,Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Over all, I guess this is a so-so box for me. Not fab but not terrible. That's the box I'm getting and can't wait for it to arrive! So hoping I get the pomegranate lotion as well. Thanks for posting a pic!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm just across the river from Portland. Both my boxes are supposed to be delivered on Friday. One box's tracking hasn't updated past the 1st stop. My other box is already in Portland. Usually I get it the next day. I would actually prefer to get them seperately... Spread out the BB goodness if you know what I mean... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

I know someone posted about this earlier, but I went to the Paula's Choice site to buy some samples, and I was able to get 8 foil pack samples and the Skin Balancing sample Set all for $8. You can use the coupon code "EWMYJAN14" to get 15% off. And shipping is a very reasonable $2.59. I've tried PC products before but I'm really excited to try out some different ones as I really love the brand. Thanks to whoever posted about being able to buy samples!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *electriclita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys! Brand new MUTer here, though not new to BB. It just took me a while to cave into joining but I need people to talk with about our boxes!

My box is taking forEVER to get to me this month. Boo, because I totally snooped on the site and am super excited for my goodies. I'm box 15 if I have any twins out there...will check further back in the thread!

My box has been 'out for delivery' by USPS for two days now. This is killing me!


----------



## makeupandmud725 (Jan 15, 2014)

Finally got mine!!

I got: 3 packets of tea Nail Rock in Red Glitter Inika Eye Shadow in eternal marine (gorgeous color) 3 foil packets of assorted 100% pure creams  Fekkai glossing cream


----------



## ohdahlia (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know someone posted about this earlier, but I went to the Paula's Choice site to buy some samples, and I was able to get 8 foil pack samples and the Skin Balancing sample Set all for $8. You can use the coupon code "EWMYJAN14" to get 15% off. And shipping is a very reasonable $2.59. I've tried PC products before but I'm really excited to try out some different ones as I really love the brand. Thanks to whoever posted about being able to buy samples!
I love Paula's Choice! I use the brand every day. They even have some anti-aging products that can be used while pregnant, and that is pretty hard to find. They nearly always have a coupon code, so I hope everyone is checking for those before they order.


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Paula's Choice! I use the brand every day. They even have some anti-aging products that can be used while pregnant, and that is pretty hard to find. They nearly always have a coupon code, so I hope everyone is checking for those before they order.
Her books on product reviews are wonderful!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 15, 2014)

I received my tracking e-mail on Friday but for whatever reason it wasn't updating. I e-mailed UPS yesterday and voila! I now have tracking as of 01/15. The suspense is killing me (I don't peek). My box weight is listed as 0.691. I hope that doesn't mean shampoo/conditioner. I would love the Tony and Guy heat spray though. I received the Casual Sea Salt spray last month and loved it so much I purchased a full size. Birchbox sends me a leave-in spray almost every month (which I love and use all of 'em) so don't let me down BB!


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 15, 2014)

So annoyed!! I first got my tracking info on the 9th, but it never worked. Now this morning it's finally working and shows that it only left NY TODAY with an expected delivery date of the 22nd!!! urrrrrrrrrrrgh. Do you think I should bother e-mailing BB to complain?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 15, 2014)

How long does it take for your first box to go from processing to ship?  I thought they were supposed to ship right away and then take 5-10 days to arrive.  My card was charged four days ago,  but no sign of it shipping yet.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ughhhhhh.... resubbed late, shipping date was set as the 15th. no shipping info AND my box contents are still december. Shouldn't they keetheir word to the new sub and wishy wshy resubs giving them a second chance?


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm joining in on the no box yet club.  I have projected delivery date of yesterday but the USPS tracking hasn't updated.  Hopefully it will get her sometime this week.   Last month it did the same thing.  I emailed Birchbox and the next day tracking updated.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yay! My box is out for delivery! I've NEVER gotten it this early! I hope the rest of you with slow shipping get your boxes soon too.


----------



## celiajuno (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my box today but the cap on the shampoo was loose and it leaked all over everything.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 15, 2014)

So my mascara is totally dry! I have tried everything and it's not doing a thing. Is it because it's fruit pigmented? Anyone else tried theirs?


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know someone posted about this earlier, but I went to the Paula's Choice site to buy some samples, and I was able to get 8 foil pack samples and the Skin Balancing sample Set all for $8. You can use the coupon code "EWMYJAN14" to get 15% off. And shipping is a very reasonable $2.59. I've tried PC products before but I'm really excited to try out some different ones as I really love the brand. Thanks to whoever posted about being able to buy samples!
Thank you for posting! I keep meaning to try some of her skincare - I have rosacea and it's been flaring up pretty badly. I just ordered a ton of her products that are supposed to be good for rosacea. Her headquarters is about an hour from my house, hoping that means I get my order quickly! Anyone know where PC ships from?


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm also supposed to be getting the mascara, mine is scheduled for delivery on Friday. Hope it's not all dried out!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for posting! I keep meaning to try some of her skincare - I have rosacea and it's been flaring up pretty badly. I just ordered a ton of her products that are supposed to be good for rosacea. Her headquarters is about an hour from my house, hoping that means I get my order quickly! Anyone know where PC ships from?
No problem! I'm super excited to get the samples I ordered as I've had such a great experience with the PC skincare line in the past. I just tried the serum I got in my Birchbox and I'm already obsessed with it!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 15, 2014)

> Thank you for posting! I keep meaning to try some of her skincare - I have rosacea and it's been flaring up pretty badly. I just ordered a ton of her products that are supposed to be good for rosacea. Her headquarters is about an hour from my house, hoping that means I get my order quickly! Anyone know where PC ships from?


 Mine shipped from Seattle!


----------



## Carlat00 (Jan 15, 2014)

Birchbox was the first box that I subscribed to, but I cancelled my subscription over a year ago.  I just resubscribed so I'm really excited about getting my January box.  Based on the spoilers it looks like there are some things that I will definitely be using!


----------



## TracyT (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Carlat00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox was the first box that I subscribed to, but I cancelled my subscription over a year ago.  I just resubscribed so I'm really excited about getting my January box.  Based on the spoilers it looks like there are some things that I will definitely be using!  
Sometimes the distance does make the heart grow fonder. 



 I'm having a debate about keeping my first sub for another company as I started an "affair" with BB and am liking these boxes and brands much more than my first.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine shipped from Seattle!
Sweet! TY! My Birchboxes take FOREVER to get here, everything seems to ship from the East Coast.


----------



## Carlat00 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Sometimes the distance does make the heart grow fonder.* 



 I'm having a debate about keeping my first sub for another company as I started an "affair" with BB and am liking these boxes and brands much more than my first. 
Very true ...lol


----------



## natashaia (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm so jealous of everyone that has gotten klorane! I have yet to get a dry shampoo in my 22 months of subscribing! I ended up buying the klorane and it is my favorite! It works on my black hair.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, I did decide to complain and they sent me 100 points for the shop! I do so love their customer service! Also, I got my full size order today (that I placed on the 10th). I had to order the Camille Beckman hand therapy after getting it in December's box b/c it's sooooo smooth and soft and the scent is so subtle! I also ordered some tea!


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 15, 2014)

Spoiler










Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy 

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara 

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas



Received my box! Not my favorite, but not bad. I think it's box 67.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler









Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy 

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara 

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas



Received my box! Not my favorite, but not bad. I think it's box 67.

Does the Camille Beckman sample really come with that cute little butterfly on the top???


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 15, 2014)

The Coastal Scents Revealed palette is in stock now - but it's listed as $34. Wasn't it showing as $20 before?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2014)

REVEALED PALETTE IN STOCK!

and my wonderful friend got me a BB gift card for christmas, so i got that, the UA multibraded headband, mystery sample pack, and the BB Mint Green Diamond Case (so cute!) for $20!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Coastal Scents Revealed palette is in stock now - but it's listed as $34. Wasn't it showing as $20 before?
Yeah, I noticed they changed it last night, probably because of the brushes, because the palette w/o the brushes was $20 on CS's website.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my box! No idea how y'all get them arranged all pretty for pics, it's always a total fail when I try lol!



I got the blue glitter Nail Rock, yay! The rest is meh. I saw a bunch of these Nail Rock sets at TJ Maxx this past weekend...have y'all ever noticed some stuff from BB and Ipsy is in TJ Maxx and Ross often around the time they're coming in subs? Maybe it's just that I notice it more because it's in the subs...kinda like when you get a new car and then see the same one everywhere.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 15, 2014)

> Does the Camille Beckman sample really come with that cute little butterfly on the top???


 No, but I was so hoping it did when I saw my box page lol! It's just got a sticker on top.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Does the Camille Beckman sample really come with that cute little butterfly on the top???
It's just a picture on the top of the lid, but wouldn't it be cute if it did? I had to use BB's picture as mine wouldn't load into the spoiler for some reason.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Does the Camille Beckman sample really come with that cute little butterfly on the top???
I got it last month and no it does not have a Butterfly. I was so disappointed!

The scent I received was extremely strong.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it last month and no it does not have a Butterfly. I was so disappointed!

The scent I received was extremely strong.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just a picture on the top of the lid, but wouldn't it be cute if it did? I had to use BB's picture as mine wouldn't load into the spoiler for some reason. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, but I was so hoping it did when I saw my box page lol! It's just got a sticker on top.
Nooooo!!!!! That stinks because I would just want the sample because of that!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 15, 2014)

I think I do need the revealed palette- it looks like an awesome dupe for Naked 1&amp;2, and I have zero nude palettes.  (I know, who am I.)  I probably would have a nude palette if I depotted all of my Lorac chocolate bars though and put those together.. ah.. work.  Y'know.

But I might hang out to see if CS does a half off sale or has a coupon again soon?  I don't need the brushes from CS, I'm up to my earballs in brushes!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Does the Camille Beckman sample really come with that cute little butterfly on the top???
I know the BB sample doesn't have the cute butterfly, but I received a jar about 2 years ago from a different subscription service and that one DID have the butterfly on it! So it's possible that just the BB samples don't have one.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2014)

Wasn't the coastal scents palette 20 bucks? it went up to 34? Am I crazy? I wanted to buy it but it was out of stock ....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wasn't the coastal scents palette 20 bucks? it went up to 34? Am I crazy? I wanted to buy it but it was out of stock ....
It was originally listed as the same price as on the CS website, but I think they changed it because of the brushes.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 15, 2014)

My box arrived.... 



 I'm happy with everything. I fell in love with the perfume.
Weight: .7650


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was originally listed as the same price as on the CS website, but I think they changed it because of the brushes.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh


----------



## izzybizzy (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got it last month and no it does not have a Butterfly. I was so disappointed!

The scent I received was extremely strong.


me too! I can't use the camille beckman or the tiossan I got. I disliked both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 15, 2014)

Grr.... tracking shows that I should've received my box today... nope, not here....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noxlunate (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grr.... tracking shows that I should've received my box today... nope, not here....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same for me! I got all excited because it said it was supposed to come today, went and checked my box and nope, no box! D:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I do need the revealed palette- it looks like an awesome dupe for Naked 1&amp;2, and I have zero nude palettes.  (I know, who am I.)  I probably would have a nude palette if I depotted all of my Lorac chocolate bars though and put those together.. ah.. work.  Y'know.

But I might hang out to see if CS does a half off sale or has a coupon again soon?  I don't need the brushes from CS, I'm up to my earballs in brushes!

I just read "earballs" about 5x before my poor little brain figured it out... I need a nap!  Haha that is awesome!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just read "earballs" about 5x before my poor little brain figured it out... I need a nap!  Haha that is awesome!

Hahaha I had two thoughts at once and that's what came out.. I read it about that many times before I decided just to leave it too!


----------



## klg534 (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone know how large the sample of Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum is? Just curious!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Does anyone know how large the sample ofÂ Paula's Choice RESIST Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum is? Just curious!Â





> Okay so...I hope I did this right! This is what I saw on the Birchbox that haven't received yet but is under box history:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Very, very, very small. Maybe 10-15 drops at the most. Not much!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I do need the revealed palette- it looks like an awesome dupe for Naked 1&amp;2, and I have zero nude palettes.  (I know, who am I.)  I probably would have a nude palette if I depotted all of my Lorac chocolate bars though and put those together.. ah.. work.  Y'know.

But I might hang out to see if CS does a half off sale or has a coupon again soon?  I don't need the brushes from CS, I'm up to my earballs in brushes!
same here on all fronts...


----------



## camel11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Grrr... BB will not answer the simple question "When will my box contents page update". I'm too impatient to wait for it to arrive, as there isn't even a weight assigned yet. Boo.


----------



## Reason (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys has anyone received the Liquid Gold Cell Quench?  My picture has not updated so I dont know what the sample is.... hopefully not foil.  Its box 63 buy the way


----------



## wadedl (Jan 15, 2014)

My Birchbox just came. My Nail Rock is the one that shows in the picture, red glitter. Not really liking that. Will be trying to trade that and the cleanser. I have way too much cleanser! I have too much mascara but I do want to try this one. Dry Conditioner can be good for the occasional dry day. Tea, most excited for the green. I really wanted the products I am keeping so that makes this a goods box for me.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Hi guys has anyone received the Liquid Gold Cell Quench? Â My picture has not updated so I dont know what the sample is.... hopefully not foil. Â Its box 63 buy the way


 Here's my box with the Liquid Gold Cell Quench




Here's a close up of the liquid gold next to a sample UD lipstick:



It's a 1ml sample, the bottle is a rollerball &amp; it's not half full.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 15, 2014)

I just got my 6 months 20 percent off code. Also have 30$ worth of points. Definitely getting the revealed pallette but what else?! First World problems! Lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my 6 months 20 percent off code. Also have 30$ worth of points. Definitely getting the revealed pallette but what else?! First World problems! Lol

One of my favorite things I've gotten from Birchbox is the Jouer bronzer!  And the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition.. and Marcelle's BB cream.. OC8's Professional Mattifying Gel, Amika's mask..


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived.... 




 I'm happy with everything. I fell in love with the perfume.
Weight: .7650

Hello all! I am new to MUT as a member but I have been browsing frequently, I have been an active subscriber to BirchBox, ipsy, and glossybox for quite some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lioness90, you are the first person I've seen with the same box I received! box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty happy about this box although the perfume does have a somewhat strong scent to it, but everything will get used this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 15, 2014)

> I just got my 6 months 20 percent off code. Also have 30$ worth of points. Definitely getting the revealed pallette but what else?! First World problems! Lol


What is a 6 month coupon?


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm getting super impatient for my box because I got my 25 (!) month code for 25% off and I want to do my reviews so I have $20 in points to use!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 15, 2014)

> What is a 6 month coupon?


 BirchBox gives discount coupons at different intervals of membership


----------



## Reason (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Thank you for the example Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here's my box with the Liquid Gold Cell Quench





Here's a close up of the liquid gold next to a sample UD lipstick:



It's a 1ml sample, the bottle is a rollerball &amp; it's not half full.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 15, 2014)

I decanted the eye cream just in case anyone wanted to see what the sample looks like in an actual container. Not a bad size, just a little annoying having to clean the little pots and decant the cream myself. Unfortunately, this stuff smells ghastly. It's like a gym sock soaked in milk. It's actually giving me a headache, and I'm not terribly sensitive to scents. Yuck.


----------



## wanderingbean (Jan 15, 2014)

What the hell?!  I got a box that is totally opposite of what the unveil on my iphone app &amp; the website said I was going to get.  Has anyone had this happen before.

The app and the website said I was getting:

-Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

-Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands - 3 Pack

-Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set

-Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips

-Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - 3.4 oz

And instead I got:

-Fekkai conditioner

-Fekkai shampoo

-Inika mineral eye shadow

You guys can imagine how disappointed I am by this difference because my expected box was AWESOME.  What the heck, birchbox?!

I screencapped my reveal on my app because it's still on the previous box &amp; not this craptastic box that I received. 

I'm going to call tomorrow, but seriously, even if they offer me 100 points, that's not going to make up for sending me such a sh!tty box compared to what they promised.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 15, 2014)

I got my box today! The Journey perfume smells awful on me. :-( Perfumes always smell good until I put them on. I have the strangest body chemistry when it comes to scents!


----------



## AMaas (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I decanted the eye cream just in case anyone wanted to see what the sample looks like in an actual container. Not a bad size, just a little annoying having to clean the little pots and decant the cream myself. Unfortunately, this stuff smells ghastly. It's like a gym sock soaked in milk. It's actually giving me a headache, and I'm not terribly sensitive to scents. Yuck.
I have a full size tube of this eye cream and I don't think it smells like that at all!  It has a slight coffee fragrance, but it dissipates very quickly after you apply it.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a full size tube of this eye cream and I don't think it smells like that at all!  It has a slight coffee fragrance, but it dissipates very quickly after you apply it.
Really? I love coffee and wouldn't mind a coffee scent. This smells NOTHING like coffee. Honestly, I'm about to go take an ibuprofen because I've now got a massive headache from the scent. So strange. :/


----------



## AMaas (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really? I love coffee and wouldn't mind a coffee scent. This smells NOTHING like coffee. Honestly, I'm about to go take an ibuprofen because I've now got a massive headache from the scent. So strange. :/
I'm so sorry to hear that!  I also got this sample in my box and now I'm curious if it smells different than the tube.  Did you get the other 2 product samples as well?  I was rather irked that we were not able to review all 3 of them.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sla6793* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived.... 




 I'm happy with everything. I fell in love with the perfume.
Weight: .7650

Hello all! I am new to MUT as a member but I have been browsing frequently, I have been an active subscriber to BirchBox, ipsy, and glossybox for quite some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lioness90, you are the first person I've seen with the same box I received! box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty happy about this box although the perfume does have a somewhat strong scent to it, but everything will get used this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Welcome to MUT! 






I agree that the perfume is strong. It is definitely not something I would wear daily. I am excited to try the mascara.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 15, 2014)

This is my first box, and I finally have tracking!  Does anyone know where these boxes ship from?  Because I live in NJ, and according to the tracking, the box is already in my state.  The USPS tracking info says it was "picked up by shipping partner" in Cranbury, NJ yesterday, but that's the only thing it says (no estimated delivery date either).  Also, how do you check to see which items you will get?  I have the app, but I can't find it there or on the website.  Between this, Ipsy, and Popsugar, I'm getting so impatient waiting for the boxes to arrive!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 15, 2014)

I got one of my boxes today. Which body butter in pomegranate, pure mascara, atelier cologne, serve normant conditioner, and tea. I have a question though. How do you use the dry conditioners? I'm having dry hair issues so I'm up to trying anything at this point.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 15, 2014)

> This is my first box, andÂ I finally have tracking! Â Does anyone know where these boxes ship from? Â Because I live in NJ, and according to the tracking, the box is already in my state. Â The USPS tracking info says it was "picked up by shipping partner" in Cranbury, NJ yesterday, but that's the only thing it says (no estimated delivery date either). Â Also, how do you check to see which items you will get? Â I have the app, but I can't find it there or on the website. Â Between this, Ipsy,Â and Popsugar, I'm getting so impatient waiting for the boxes to arrive!!


 FAQ are on this post. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140215/birchbox-february-2014-spoilers#post_2263253 Edited to add. Welcome. Sub boxes can get addicting.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 15, 2014)

> I got one of my boxes today. Which body butter in pomegranate, pure mascara, atelier cologne, serve normant conditioner, and tea. I have a question though. How do you use the dry conditioners? I'm having dry hair issues so I'm up to trying anything at this point.


I got that exact same bag and wondered the same thing


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 15, 2014)

So, I was SO getting the revealed palette when i thought it was $20. Now that it is back in stock but $34 I am having reservations. I just had a birthday and went on a shopping spree and sephora and bath and body works. I am feeling a bit guilty about coveting this palette! But it just looks so nice. Maybe when I earn some more points.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 15, 2014)

> So, I was SO getting the revealed palette when i thought it was $20. Now that it is back in stock but $34 I am having reservations. I just had a birthday and went on a shopping spree and sephora and bath and body works. I am feeling a bit guilty about coveting this palette! But it just looks so nice. Maybe when I earn some more points.


 I have 800 points and I was waiting for this palette to come back in stock to purchase it. Now that it's $34 instead of $20 I don't want it as much. I don't know what to spend my points on.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 15, 2014)

Ummm has anyone tried the Retrospect Night Renewal? Holy cannoli does it smell AWFUL! My face is burning now too, totally washing this off. Barf.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 15, 2014)

Whahoo my box came today, I wasn't expecting it until Friday at least. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the UA headband. It's super cute and works fantastically!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 15, 2014)

UGH WTF IS MY BOX DOING. I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE HERE TO GET A CLICKY TRUCK. 



 

it was already in Milwaukee too! where the eff are you going, little pink box? on ye grand ole tour of the midwest?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 15, 2014)

> UGH WTF IS MY BOX DOING. I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE HERE TO GET A CLICKY TRUCK.Â  Â  it was already in Milwaukee too! where the eff are you going, little pink box? on ye grand ole tour of the midwest?


 Mine was processed 6 times over the course of 3 days by the PO at St Paul. Lol. I'm a few hours north of Milwaukee. I couldn't figure out why they just kept processing it repeatedly when they already did it. Sometimes an hour before. Lmao.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine was processed 6 times over the course of 3 days by the PO at St Paul. Lol. I'm a few hours north of Milwaukee. I couldn't figure out why they just kept processing it repeatedly when they already did it. Sometimes an hour before. Lmao.
ugggh . cmon guuuuyyyys.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Got my box! No idea how y'all get them arranged all pretty for pics, it's always a total fail when I try lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the blue glitter Nail Rock, yay! The rest is meh. I saw a bunch of these Nail Rock sets at TJ Maxx this past weekend...have y'all ever noticed some stuff from BB and Ipsy is in TJ Maxx and Ross often around the time they're coming in subs? Maybe it's just that I notice it more because it's in the subs...kinda like when you get a new car and then see the same one everywhere.


 I saw a bunch too. And I also saw the Mai couture sheets with holder. I remember Hautelook was featuring them awhile back.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2014)

> UGH WTF IS MY BOX DOING. I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE HERE TO GET A CLICKY TRUCK.Â  Â  it was already in Milwaukee too! where the eff are you going, little pink box? on ye grand ole tour of the midwest?


Forest park is like, 5 blocks away. Want me to walk there and mail it to you? Might get there faster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 15, 2014)

My box came in today. The Whish pomegranate body butter smells so good I want to just eat it, and I'm loving the Paula's Choice Resist C15 sample in the micro dropper bottle. Adorbs!!! The Klorane dry shampoo smells very "salon-y" and strong, though I can probably live with it. And tea = yum! Does anyone else notice a chemically smell to the 100% pure mascara? It's also about as dried up as it could possibly be. It's totally unusable. Overall, this box was a total win!! So glad I gifted myself a second sub for Jan because dupes of any of these items (except the mascara) would be welcomed with open arms!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wanderingbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What the hell?!  I got a box that is totally opposite of what the unveil on my iphone app &amp; the website said I was going to get.  Has anyone had this happen before.

The app and the website said I was getting:

-Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

-Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands - 3 Pack

-Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set

-Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips

-Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy - 3.4 oz

And instead I got:

-Fekkai conditioner

-Fekkai shampoo

-Inika mineral eye shadow

You guys can imagine how disappointed I am by this difference because my expected box was AWESOME.  What the heck, birchbox?!

I screencapped my reveal on my app because it's still on the previous box &amp; not this craptastic box that I received. 

I'm going to call tomorrow, but seriously, even if they offer me 100 points, that's not going to make up for sending me such a sh!tty box compared to what they promised.
That sucks. Maybe they will re-send the box, but if they give you 100 points, that means you are keeping what they already sent for free. The iphone app trick isn't actually a guarantee. It's just a trick that has been working most of the time. Only what shows up on your box page is what you are supposed to get. Just clarifying, because I'm not sure if you know that.


----------



## electriclita (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Still waiting on my box, although USPS managed to get me a shipment from CO to my doorstep in two days.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGH WTF IS MY BOX DOING. I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE HERE TO GET A CLICKY TRUCK. 



 

it was already in Milwaukee too! where the eff are you going, little pink box? on ye grand ole tour of the midwest?




Someone at USPS really doesn't want you to get your box, eh?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 16, 2014)

For those of you who got the 100% Pure Mascara...was in sealed? I got it in both of my boxes and one was sealed and one wasn't. Kind of weird.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 16, 2014)

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnnn, Birchbox. You said you'd be here today. I'm going to ask you to be more honest with me in the future, you're destroying the trust in our relationship. 

Seriously though, all 4 of my subscription boxes are scheduled to arrive tomorrow/Friday. It's much easier to act like it's no big deal when they're spread out. Gonna have some 'splainin to do.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 16, 2014)

> For those of you who got the 100% Pure Mascara...was in sealed? I got it in both of my boxes and one was sealed and one wasn't. Kind of weird.Â


 Mine was not sealed. Definitely weird, I think.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who got the 100% Pure Mascara...was in sealed? I got it in both of my boxes and one was sealed and one wasn't. Kind of weird. 
Ooh that is kind of weird if one was sealed and one wasn't. I would definitely contact that about that!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 16, 2014)

> For those of you who got the 100% Pure Mascara...was in sealed? I got it in both of my boxes and one was sealed and one wasn't. Kind of weird.Â


Mine was sealed but it's completely dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 16, 2014)

> > For those of you who got the 100% Pure Mascara...was in sealed? I got it in both of my boxes and one was sealed and one wasn't. Kind of weird.Â
> 
> 
> Mine was sealed but it's completely dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Does yours have an offensive odor? Mine smells like nasty boodissy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wanderingbean (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sucks. Maybe they will re-send the box, but if they give you 100 points, that means you are keeping what they already sent for free. The iphone app trick isn't actually a guarantee. It's just a trick that has been working most of the time. Only what shows up on your box page is what you are supposed to get. Just clarifying, because I'm not sure if you know that.

It wasn't the trick that showed me my box. It was using the Birchbox app on the 10th &amp; going through the reveal there &amp; I saw the intended on the regular website &amp; was able to review &amp; screencap the items.  There was no reason think I wasn't getting that box, that's the strangest thing, isn't it? I've been with Birchbox for 21 months, I've never had anything like this happen.

I called customer service, and they're going to send me a replacement box for free, because they can't figure out why a totally different box showed. They also told me to do reviews of the original products for the points &amp; to review the items that will come in the replacement box.  At least the customer service was awesome about it!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 16, 2014)

> It wasn't the trick that showed me my box. It was using the Birchbox app on the 10th &amp; going through the reveal there &amp; I saw the intended on the regular website &amp; was able to review &amp; screencap the items.Â  There was no reason think I wasn't getting that box, that's the strangest thing, isn't it? I've been with Birchbox for 21 months, I've never had anything like this happen. I called customer service, and they're going to send me a replacement box for free, because they can't figure out why a totally different box showed. They also told me to do reviews of the original products for the points &amp; to review the items that will come in the replacement box.Â  At least the customer service was awesome about it!


 You got lucky. The same thing happened to me once &amp; they just changed the box I got on my box page so I could review the right items. In my case I got a better box than what my account was showing, so I didn't mind the solution.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 16, 2014)

> For those of you who got the 100% Pure Mascara...was in sealed? I got it in both of my boxes and one was sealed and one wasn't. Kind of weird.Â


 Mine was unsealed. Didn't even realize that it should be sealed! Oh no!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 16, 2014)

How do you know which box you are getting?  I can view the items in my account, but can't see where the place is that you can identify the link that tells you what box # you are getting.  It looks like I am getting the Dr.Lipp, Ruby Wing Polish, Reviver swipes, Fekkai creme, and Paula's Choice C15.  The only thinkg I'm not excited about is the polish becuase I don't wear it much and would mostly be interested in a neutral, work-appropriate shade.  Also, does Birchbox not list ingredients on their site ?  Thanks!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who got the 100% Pure Mascara...was in sealed? I got it in both of my boxes and one was sealed and one wasn't. Kind of weird. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine was not sealed. Definitely weird, I think.
Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine was unsealed. Didn't even realize that it should be sealed! Oh no!
  I had the mascara in both my boxes and they were both sealed. HMMM.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well that's definitely weird! Mine was not sealed. Maybe I'll email Birchbox &amp; see what's up.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 16, 2014)

Mollie Chen posted a picture of her box on instagram, and her sample of the mascara wasn't sealed, and I am sure they would not give her a dud lol


----------



## camel11 (Jan 16, 2014)

My box contents FINALLY updated... Ojon rare blend deep conditioner (YAY! Loved the serum version of this stuff, very happy to try!) Ruby Wings color changing np (I think this will have great trade value, so I'm ok with it!) Revive Deodorant wipes (BB thinks I smell... I got the LaFresh deo wipes in the last box!) 100% Pure mascara (I &lt;3 100% Pure... but I hope it isn't dried up!) PC Revive C Serum (I have TONS of PC samples and I react really poorly to her stuff, so I guess it will be traded!) The box is fine -- if it wasn't for ebay/trading, I'd be bummed, but I think i'll be able to try what I wanted from the box because I got some good stuff for trade... works for me!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 16, 2014)

Ladies, I need a little help with the gifting points from one account to another via gift cards trick.  I have three accounts and I want to spend my points on Account #1 (no points, but has an active promo code), and I would like to use 100 points from Account #2 and 200 points from Account #3.  My question is, can you use two gift cards on the same purchase, or is it possible to send Account #2 a gift card from Account #3 and use it to purchase a gift card for Account #1?  (I totally feel like I am creating a test question for one of my classes with this post!)


----------



## Cate88 (Jan 16, 2014)

Did anyone get the Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Shampoo? I'm dying to try it! Will trade for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box contents FINALLY updated...

Ojon rare blend deep conditioner (YAY! Loved the serum version of this stuff, very happy to try!)
Ruby Wings color changing np (I think this will have great trade value, so I'm ok with it!)
Revive Deodorant wipes (BB thinks I smell... I got the LaFresh deo wipes in the last box!)
100% Pure mascara (I &lt;3 100% Pure... but I hope it isn't dried up!)
PC Revive C Serum (I have TONS of PC samples and I react really poorly to her stuff, so I guess it will be traded!)

The box is fine -- if it wasn't for ebay/trading, I'd be bummed, but I think i'll be able to try what I wanted from the box because I got some good stuff for trade... works for me!
If you read the info these aren't actual deodorant wipes!  They are for removing smells from your clothes, like if you are around someone cooking fish or have been in a smoky room.  I am kind of excited about trying these.


----------



## natashaia (Jan 16, 2014)

> Ladies, I need a little help with the gifting points from one account to another via gift cards trick. Â I have three accounts and I want to spend my points on Account #1 (no points, but has an active promo code), and I would like to use 100 points from Account #2 and 200 points from Account #3. Â My question is, can you use two gift cards on the same purchase, or is it possible to send Account #2 a gift card from Account #3 and use it to purchase a gift card for Account #1? Â (I totally feel like I am creating a test question for one of my classesÂ with this post!)


 Lol. I am not sure if I am answering this properly, but you can apply multiple gift cards to a purchase. So I think you would be fine if you sent the $20 to account 1 from account 3 and then $10 from account 2 to account 1.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you read the info these aren't actual deodorant wipes! Â They are for removing smells from your clothes, like if you are around someone cooking fish or have been in a smoky room. Â I am kind of excited about trying these.


I know -- I'm just starting to get curious why BB keeps suggesting my body/clothes/etc. smells so badly...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you read the info these aren't actual deodorant wipes! Â They are for removing smells from your clothes, like if you are around someone cooking fish or have been in a smoky room. Â I am kind of excited about trying these.
> 
> ...


 I'm looking forward to this because, ugh, the woodsmoke and exhaust! My hair *does* reek even if I've just walked outside to take out the garbage after taking a shower and washing my hair.


----------



## cupcaketara (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does yours have an offensive odor? Mine smells like nasty boodissy.





Mine wasn't sealed, isn't dry, but totally smells like a baby's diaper. I got the black tea one. I tried it - can't smell it on my eyes - but seriously. DON'T SMELL THE MASCARA YOU GUYS.


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 16, 2014)

> Mine wasn't sealed, isn't dry, but totally smells like a baby's diaper. I got the black tea one. I tried it - can't smell it on my eyes - but seriously. DON'T SMELL THE MASCARAÂ YOU GUYS.


 I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the mascara smells bad! I like how it looks on my lashes but I got curious about the black tea so I smelled it and WOOF, it was bad lol


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Just for anyone who is having problems with their boxes:

I did shoot an e-mail over to BB customer service to see where I was going wrong in the beauty profile, considering I continue to get nail polish (3 out or 4 boxes) and tea (2 boxes in a row) and couldn't figure out why. This was what they said:

_"In regards to your Beauty Profile, I did notice a few things that you might want to update. I see that you selected "I want samples, samples, samples" as one of the reasons you subscribed. I would recommend taking this off of your profile if you want to discover some of our more interesting and unique brands and tools. I would also suggest just selecting one, or maybe two, options for the "I can never have too many" question. This will really allow us to target your ideal box better. I usually change my profile every other month to try to get the most out of it!"_

So this is helpful, as I had no idea selecting "I want samples" would cause me to not try "interesting an unique brands and tools" as she put it. What does that read to them? I want foil packs? I'm trying to figure out the quiz and how they use it because it seems like people will mark things off that they want and never get it, but avoid marking other things and get them frequently (like nail polish for me.)

I'm going to try and change the profile as she suggested and see how that works for me!


----------



## jkfinl (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm thinking of canceling my ipsy account, and would like a second birchbox sub. How do I get a second birchbox sub. Any of you with multiple boxes have some tips?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 16, 2014)

anyone use the code to get the mint green diamond case recently? i used it yesterday on an order, it was on my order confirmation, but the item itself isn't listed on my shipping confirmation. has it been like that for others?


----------



## AMaas (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyone use the code to get the mint green diamond case recently? i used it yesterday on an order, it was on my order confirmation, but the item itself isn't listed on my shipping confirmation. has it been like that for others?
I just used it but haven't received a shipping notification yet.  It's showing up under the discounts in my order confirmation:

Discount (Free Cosmetic Case with $35+ Purchase, bbdiamondcase, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00


----------



## AMaas (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for anyone who is having problems with their boxes:

I did shoot an e-mail over to BB customer service to see where I was going wrong in the beauty profile, considering I continue to get nail polish (3 out or 4 boxes) and tea (2 boxes in a row) and couldn't figure out why. This was what they said:

_"In regards to your Beauty Profile, I did notice a few things that you might want to update. I see that you selected "I want samples, samples, samples" as one of the reasons you subscribed. I would recommend taking this off of your profile if you want to discover some of our more interesting and unique brands and tools. I would also suggest just selecting one, or maybe two, options for the "I can never have too many" question. This will really allow us to target your ideal box better. I usually change my profile every other month to try to get the most out of it!"_

So this is helpful, as I had no idea selecting "I want samples" would cause me to not try "interesting an unique brands and tools" as she put it. What does that read to them? I want foil packs? I'm trying to figure out the quiz and how they use it because it seems like people will mark things off that they want and never get it, but avoid marking other things and get them frequently (like nail polish for me.)

I'm going to try and change the profile as she suggested and see how that works for me!
This is really helpful - thanks for sharing!  I just updated my profile.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just used it but haven't received a shipping notification yet.  It's showing up under the discounts in my order confirmation:

Discount (Free Cosmetic Case with $35+ Purchase, bbdiamondcase, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$10.00
That's how it looked in my order confirmation, but there's no mention of it anywhere in my shipping confirmation. I'm hoping its there because it's one of the few reasons I placed an order right now!


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 16, 2014)

In my history with bb I've only gotten 2 dupes (bw 2 boxes and mystery packs) but durn it if they weren't stupid dupes! I have 2 green ruffian polishes.. And now 2 gold glitter polishes. Geesh I'll never get through that much gold glitter!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sla6793* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the mascara smells bad! I like how it looks on my lashes but I got curious about the black tea so I smelled it and WOOF, it was bad lol

I sorta liked the smell.  To me it smelled like tea. ( Now granted I can't remember the last time I actually put on mascara.) But I put it on this morning and it doesn't look like it put anything on.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking of canceling my ipsy account, and would like a second birchbox sub. How do I get a second birchbox sub. Any of you with multiple boxes have some tips?

You can use a second email address but the same address and credit card.  I gifted myself one because they were doing double points.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is really helpful - thanks for sharing!  I just updated my profile. 
Glad I could help! Hopefully it works! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 16, 2014)

> That's how it looked in my order confirmation, but there's no mention of it anywhere in my shipping confirmation. I'm hoping its there because it's one of the few reasons I placed an order right now!


 I just placed an order with it last night and it looked the same. Hopefully well all get it! I got the confirmation that the code apparently worked, so well see!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2014)

I finally got my main sub box. I did get the Nail Rock pictured in my box image, which was the moon caviar. I tried it out last night, it's completely impractical for day to day life but I can see the appeal for a night out or an event. Mine lasted through a workout at the gym, but fell off when I washed dishes (with gloves) that night and continued to fall off while I slept. I'm pretty sure some of those little caviars are in my stomach, hair and probably in my eye. I couldn't imagine anyone putting them on all 10 fingers. It would drive me nuts! Interestingly, the moon caviar comes with silver polish that is identical to Butter London Diamond Geezer, but much worse quality. All said, I still want to try the velvet one!! The rest of my box was meh, more juicy perfume, smells nice, just ANOTHER one. Burt's Bee's, nice, smells nice too, but not that fun. And a dupe coastal scents quad so I can trade one. Oh and the dry conditioner, I...just don't know what to make of it, I think I like it but I need more than one day to try it out.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 16, 2014)

My mascara was unsealed. It doesn't smell that bad; it smells like fruity tea. The mascara does nothing though. It looks like I'm not wearing mascara.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 16, 2014)

My mascara smells fine, it is not dry at all.  I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 16, 2014)

Sooo.....my box contents (#23) says 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream, but I got 100% Pure Super Fruits Reparative Cream.....hummmmmmm....

And my Blue Velvet Nail Rock matched the box pic.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 16, 2014)

> Sooo.....my box contents (#23) says 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream, but I got 100% Pure Super Fruits Reparative Cream.....hummmmmmm.... And my Blue Velvet Nail Rock matched the box pic.


[ And mine listed the reparative cream, night cream, &amp; eye cream (which I was kind of excited about) &amp; got 3 coconut body creams!?!


----------



## jewdiful (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


[

And mine listed the reparative cream, night cream, &amp; eye cream (which I was kind of excited about) &amp; got 3 coconut body creams!?!




yep, same here - my box card listen all 3 but on BB's site it just had the eye cream listed. i'd have been interested to try that, or any of the face creams, but i couldn't care less about the body lotion... i just don't use them at all. kind of disappointed about that :/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yep, same here - my box card listen all 3 but on BB's site it just had the eye cream listed. i'd have been interested to try that, or any of the face creams, but i couldn't care less about the body lotion... i just don't use them at all. kind of disappointed about that :/
the eye cream is amazing...if you haven't tried it. :/  it's a shame they didn't include it.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jan 16, 2014)

On my main account, I got Box 1, and the picture online shows the pink glitter Nail Rock, and I got the blue glitter Nail Rock (kind of happy about that). So the pictures won't always match! I do think if your picture shows a glitter, you'll get a glitter, or if it shows a velvet, you'll get a velvet, etc. because my card listed "Nail Rock | Glitter" - it just didn't say what color.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 16, 2014)

So, I'm not sure where else to ask this so I thought I'd ask here. 

I've been debating about the Birchbox thing since August. I love the 3 subs I have. I've just been seeing some decent Birchbox videos lately and they're beginning to catch my interest again. I was thinking I could do a 3 month sub to try it out and go from there but they only do the 3 month thing for gift subs. If I get the regular monthly recurring sub do they send a "welcome" box the way they do with the gift sub? If so, if I send myself (or convince hubby to get me) the 3 month gift sub to try out and liked it and switched my account to a regular monthly one would I get another welcome box? 

Sorry if none of this makes sense. I've read the FAQs and I'm still really not completely sold on BB yet. I've seen a few good reviews but I'd love if a few would be willing to share some photos or something of their boxes or share past experience. My big thing is I keep getting told that it's a lot of foil packets and that's what I think is getting to me. Thanks in advance for anyone who can help! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I'm not sure where else to ask this so I thought I'd ask here. 

I've been debating about the Birchbox thing since August. I love the 3 subs I have. I've just been seeing some decent Birchbox videos lately and they're beginning to catch my interest again. I was thinking I could do a 3 month sub to try it out and go from there but they only do the 3 month thing for gift subs. If I get the regular monthly recurring sub do they send a "welcome" box the way they do with the gift sub? If so, if I send myself (or convince hubby to get me) the 3 month gift sub to try out and liked it and switched my account to a regular monthly one would I get another welcome box? 

Sorry if none of this makes sense. I've read the FAQs and I'm still really not completely sold on BB yet. I've seen a few good reviews but I'd love if a few would be willing to share some photos or something of their boxes or share past experience. My big thing is I keep getting told that it's a lot of foil packets and that's what I think is getting to me. Thanks in advance for anyone who can help! It's much appreciated! 
If you get a gift sub, your first box will be a welcome box. If you continue your sub when the gift sub runs out, you won't get another welcome box...unless you receive or buy another gift sub for that account at any time. Regular subscriptions do not get the welcome box...so if you join the wait list and subscribe naturally (instead of with a gift sub), then you won't receive a welcome box as your first box.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 16, 2014)

You guys...I had so much fun today playing with my Coastal Scents Revealed sample quad. And this is coming from a hardcore eyeshadow snob. The colors are so pretty. They're not crazy pigmented, but very buildable and natural. The amount of shimmer is perfect for me and there's no fallout. I depotted them from the plastic palette and glued some baby magnets to the back, and two are now living in my GlamRx palette and the remainder in my big magnetic palette. If BB had given me a list of companies I wanted to receive samples from, there's no way I would have ever selected CS. Thank you BB for knowing me better than I know myself on occasion. 










ETA: I just randomly found this on my hard drive. Don't you hate it when people color outside their natural lip line?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


[

And mine listed the reparative cream, night cream, &amp; eye cream (which I was kind of excited about) &amp; got 3 coconut body creams!?!




yep, same here - my box card listen all 3 but on BB's site it just had the eye cream listed. i'd have been interested to try that, or any of the face creams, but i couldn't care less about the body lotion... i just don't use them at all. kind of disappointed about that :/

I'm glad I'm not the only one who had that problem.  I received 3 grapefruit creams of some sort, I think.  I was going to email them, but I wasn't sure if I was being too picky.  I don't want to be put on a complainer list or something.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you get a gift sub, your first box will be a welcome box. If you continue your sub when the gift sub runs out, you won't get another welcome box...unless you receive or buy another gift sub for that account at any time. Regular subscriptions do not get the welcome box...so if you join the wait list and subscribe naturally (instead of with a gift sub), then you won't receive a welcome box as your first box.
Thanks for the answer. I appreciate it! I really don't know if I want to add BB to the three I already have. Not sure how hubby would react if I added one more which is why I've been thinking of trying the gift sub for 3 months because it's a one time charge and if I don't like it no worries I don't have to worry about cancelling. What's your experience been with BB if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the answer. I appreciate it! I really don't know if I want to add BB to the three I already have. Not sure how hubby would react if I added one more which is why I've been thinking of trying the gift sub for 3 months because it's a one time charge and if I don't like it no worries I don't have to worry about cancelling. What's your experience been with BB if you don't mind my asking?
Birchbox is my favorite sub, and I have tried many. I have had one account for two years, and a second account for 1.5 years, and I've always been very happy with both accounts. Sometimes it seems that I'm a rare breed when it comes to how I feel about my box contents though. I'm never sad or mad or disappointed by what I receive, because I look at it for what it is...a sampling of various products and lifestyle items to try. I've personally been on a journey of discovery over the past two years regarding makeup/beauty/skincare, so I am always open and happy to receive various things I might have never heard of, or more of what I know I like and enjoy using, but I don't get upset when I occasionally get things like tea (which I don't drink), I just put that item to the side or in a gift for a friend. I have learned so much through Birchbox over the last two years, and that to me is worth every penny that I pay for my subscription. And the points system is great too, just gravy on the top of an already amazing experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox is my favorite sub, and I have tried many. I have had one account for two years, and a second account for 1.5 years, and I've always been very happy with both accounts. Sometimes it seems that I'm a rare breed when it comes to how I feel about my box contents though. I'm never sad or mad or disappointed by what I receive, because I look at it for what it is...a sampling of various products and lifestyle items to try. I've personally been on a journey of discovery over the past two years regarding makeup/beauty/skincare, so I am always open and happy to receive various things I might have never heard of, or more of what I know I like and enjoy using, but I don't get upset when I occasionally get things like tea (which I don't drink), I just put that item to the side or in a gift for a friend. I have learned so much through Birchbox over the last two years, and that to me is worth every penny that I pay for my subscription. And the points system is great too, just gravy on the top of an already amazing experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
See, this is exactly the way I feel about my Ipsy account. I know there's a TON of competition between Ipsy and BB. It seems like everyone has their say on which can be better but they both have their perks. The biggest complaint I see when watching videos for BB (or BB vs. Ipsy) is BB sends foil packets of a bunch of stuff or they send tea or chocolate or stuff like that and a lot seem to dislike that in a sample service I guess. So I guess that's really been why it's been very "uh...I dunno. Hmm...do you mind PMing me so I can kinda pick your brain a bit more on BB? I'd love to talk to someone who truly loves it and understands it's about discovery!


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 16, 2014)

> So, I'm not sure where else to ask this so I thought I'd ask here.Â  I've been debating about the Birchbox thing since August. I love the 3 subs I have. I've just been seeing some decent Birchbox videos lately and they're beginning to catch my interest again. I was thinking I could do a 3 month sub to try it out and go from there but they only do the 3 month thing for gift subs. If I get the regular monthly recurring sub do they send a "welcome" box the way they do with the gift sub? If so, if I send myself (or convince hubby to get me) the 3 month gift sub to try out and liked it and switched my account to a regular monthly one would I get another welcome box?Â  Sorry if none of this makes sense. I've read the FAQs and I'm still really not completely sold on BB yet. I've seen a few good reviews but I'd love if a few would be willing to share some photos or something of their boxes or share past experience. My big thing is I keep getting told that it's a lot of foil packets and that's what I think is getting to me. Thanks in advance for anyone who can help! It's much appreciated!Â


 Edited...I thought my first box was a welcome box and I went through the "regular" sub (not a gift sub)...I got a box at the end of the month when I subscribed and then another box like a week or so later for my first full month...wouldn't that be considered a welcome box?


----------



## jkfinl (Jan 16, 2014)

> You can use a second email address but the same address and credit card.Â  I gifted myself one because they were doing double points.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## jkfinl (Jan 16, 2014)

> I decanted the eye cream just in case anyone wanted to see what the sample looks like in an actual container. Not a bad size, just a little annoying having to clean the little pots and decant the cream myself. Unfortunately, this stuff smells ghastly. It's like a gym sock soaked in milk. It's actually giving me a headache, and I'm not terribly sensitive to scents. Yuck.


 I wanted to try the coffee bean eye cream, too bad it stinks, but it's natural. Right? Lol not everything natural smells good. My kids are laughing.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmm.. I think the packet isn't the best packaging for the eye cream.  I use it every day and have NEVER noticed a smell, and I always hate when products have a scent.  It's too bad you ladies didn't get the best idea of it, because it's a really great product!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 16, 2014)

Just go to Michael's or another craft store in the scrapbook section there will be'flocking powder' and voilÃ , velvet nails. They also have microbeads for the caviar manis. Edit:well wtf quote not working right on my phone, this is in response to someone wanting to try the Nail Rock velvet.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yep, same here - my box card listen all 3 but on BB's site it just had the eye cream listed. i'd have been interested to try that, or any of the face creams, but i couldn't care less about the body lotion... i just don't use them at all. kind of disappointed about that :/
Give it a try, the coconut is my favorite body lotion EVER. It smells just like coconut cream pie! I bought the full size after trying it in a ketchup packet haha.  They are so rich and moisturizing too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm.. I think the packet isn't the best packaging for the eye cream.  I use it every day and have NEVER noticed a smell, and I always hate when products have a scent.  It's too bad you ladies didn't get the best idea of it, because it's a really great product! 

That's so weird, because I have the full sized product and definitely notice a subtle scent, but I think it smells amazing! It's almost a sweet almond/vanilla scent to me.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's so weird, because I have the full sized product and definitely notice a subtle scent, but I think it smells amazing! It's almost a sweet almond/vanilla scent to me.
I just smelled mine -- I don't notice anything, and I'm usually super sensitive! So strange.  I'm happy I don't, because I might not have tried it, and I love it so much I could not imagine that fate.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, this is exactly the way I feel about my Ipsy account. I know there's a TON of competition between Ipsy and BB. It seems like everyone has their say on which can be better but they both have their perks. The biggest complaint I see when watching videos for BB (or BB vs. Ipsy) is BB sends *foil packets of a bunch of stuff* or they send tea or chocolate or stuff like that and a lot seem to dislike that in a sample service I guess. So I guess that's really been why it's been very "uh...I dunno. Hmm...do you mind PMing me so I can kinda pick your brain a bit more on BB? I'd love to talk to someone who truly loves it and understands it's about discovery! 

The complaint about constant foils confuses me.  They send occasional foils and Tetrapaks, but my three-year anniversary is in just a few months, and I really don't get foils very often.  When I do, it's almost always either a foil that can be used multiple times, like Amika hair masks (I can get three treatments out of one packet, and I have a *lot* of hair), or something that *should* be a single-use foil packet, like nail polish wipes or makeup remover towelettes intended for travel.  On very rare occasions, there are tiny Sephora freebie-style packets (like the fresh Lotus something-or-other face cream), and then they typically send at least a couple of them -- but then the rest of the items will be larger and sometimes even full-sized.  Maybe I'm just lucky, but things really balance out for me.  I have *never* received a box of nothing but foils, and I don't think I've ever seen a box like that in any of the monthly batches of boxes, either.  I have also never received black mascara, black liquid eyeliner, and red lipstick three times in four months like ipsy insisted I needed.  Birchbox loves to send me lip stuff (typically full-sized), nail polish (usually half-sized), and mascara (also usually half-sized), but I don't get those three items *every single month*, and aside from mascara (that's always black), the colors they send vary wildly.

But my purpose for subscribing is to *discover* things.  I'm not trying to outfit my bathroom or even an overnight bag.  I want to dabble in new products on my hunt for holy grail products, not wallow in varieties of the same thing over and over.  Even when they send foils, the samples are large enough for me to try things several times and typically for at least a week, which is how long I want to try something before I decide whether to buy it or permanently cross it off my shopping list.  The foils are not usually resealable, but that's fine with me.  If that's a priority for you, small containers are available from places like craft stores and amazon to transfer foil contents (I actually have a small collection of these from various sources, like sample jars from Kiehl's and clamshells from Sephora/Glamour Doll Eyes, but I rarely use them other than for concealer or lip tars for my makeup bag, and that's just to save space).  I find it easier to get every bit of product out of a foil than a tube/bottle/jar, so I prefer foils over tubes for a lot of things.  And I feel much less guilty tossing something that doesn't work for me (and, honestly, that's a lot of stuff) if it's a foil and not a nice, big tube (and here's something no one else seems willing to acknowledge about those sample tubes:  They're filled with mostly air!  A lot of times, foils will actually have *more* than those tubes.  And they're a royal pain in the ass when it comes to getting the last teeny bit out, so you will end up with more usable product out of a foil than a tube that contains the same amount of product.  I *much* prefer bb cream foils to bb cream sample tubes).  Ack!  I didn't intend for this to be an In Defense of Foils post!  Moving on...

As for the tea/chocolate/candles/etc., I don't get those things every month.  Going back one full calendar year, I received a candle in December, tea in November, completely different tea in May, and chocolate in February -- which means I did *not* receive any non-beauty items eight out of twelve months.  And I receive a wide range of items.  This month was dry conditioner, body butter, nail polish, mascara, and a hair/clothing deodorant wipe (a packet, but necessarily so due to the nature of this product).  Last month, it was a different body butter, a candle, a lipstick pencil, skin serum, and two large (at least two applications each) hair mask packets.  In November, it was body butter**, nail polish, a funky combination facial mask/scrub, tea, and mascara.  Aside from the current march of body butter (hoping for more in Februrary!), I don't get the same three base things month after month.  My boxes tend to be balanced with no two things from one category (I think of the general categories as makeup, hair, nails, hands, skincare, body, and lifestyle, with the occasional fragrance thrown in because there is no way to opt out of that stuff) in a box. 

And then there's the part where Birchbox positioned itself as a *sampling* subscription.  They send me all sorts of funky stuff I've never even *heard* of before, and that's how I like it.  ipsy feels like it's a random-and-full-sized makeup subscription service, which has its place (hell, I'm subscribed to Starlooks *and* Le Metier de Beaute), but that's not what I'm interested in here, especially since ipsy seems to go with play-it-safe sorts of things, and Birchbox seems to want to kind of nudge people outside of their usual comfort zones.  Not *too* forcefully, but, still, they do try once in a while.  The Birchbox points program is just an added bonus!

**  Yeah, I have received body butter three months in a row, and I rage-canceled ipsy when I received the same things three months out of four (red lipstick, black mascara, and black liquid eyeliner), but I think there might be something specifically in my profile that triggered this, and I'm actually *thrilled* at the amount of body butter they've been sending!  I have super dry skin year-round, so I'm always slathering myself with body butter or lotion, and these little packets/tubes are also great to keep at my desk, *especially* if they're not resealable.  I feel pressured to use a packet once it's open, which means I get better at remembering to put more on *before* my hands start cracking and bleeding.  Yes, this means that I actively *like* those 100% Pure body cream packets!  Too bad I already received them in June!  Also:  They might be sending body butter every month, but that still leaves four other things that will differ, and, honestly, that's really probably a fluke, and now that I've noticed this, it will probably cease.

Whoops.  I broke out the teal deer again.  Short version:  Birchbox fits what I want out of a sampling subscription a *lot* more than ipsy, even before addressing the whole points issue.  I also feel like Birchbox is fairly clear about its goal:  Getting you to buy stuff in their shop.  Period.  End of discussion.  ipsy feels like they are trying to push GIRL COMMUNITY TIME, but I don't have the time or patience to deal with that crap.  The whole thing where they want subscribers to interact with their site more to get bags more tailored to each subscriber?  Didn't work for me.  It just pissed me off because it was just a huge waste of time on a website that sucks.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2014)

> The complaint about constant foils confuses me. Â They send occasional foils and Tetrapaks, but my three-year anniversary is in just a few months, and I really don't get foils very often.Â  When I do, it's almost always either a foil that can be used multiple times, like Amika hair masks (I can get three treatments out of one packet, and I have a *lot* of hair), or something that *should* be a single-use foil packet, like nail polish wipes or makeup remover towelettes intended for travel.Â  On very rare occasions, there are tiny Sephora freebie-style packets (like the fresh Lotus something-or-other face cream), and then they typically send at least a couple of them -- but then the rest of the items will be larger and sometimes even full-sized. Â Maybe I'm just lucky, but things really balance out for me. Â I have *never* received a box of nothing but foils, and I don't think I've ever seen a box like that in any of the monthlyÂ batches of boxes, either.Â  I have also never received black mascara, black liquid eyeliner, and red lipstick three times in four months like ipsy insisted I needed.Â  Birchbox loves to send me lip stuff (typically full-sized), nail polish (usually half-sized), and mascara (also usually half-sized), but I don't get those three items *every single month*, and aside from mascara (that's always black), the colors they send vary wildly. But my purpose for subscribing is to *discover* things.Â  I'm not trying to outfit my bathroom or even an overnight bag.Â  I want to dabble in new products on my hunt for holy grail products, not wallow in varieties of the same thing over and over. Â Even when they send foils, the samplesÂ are large enough for me to try things several times and typically for at least a week, which is how long I want to try something before I decide whether to buy it or permanently cross it off my shopping list.Â  TheÂ foils are not usually resealable, but that's fine with me.Â  If that's a priority for you, small containers are available from places like craft stores and amazon to transfer foil contents (I actually have a small collection of these from various sources, like sample jars from Kiehl's and clamshells from Sephora/Glamour Doll Eyes, but I rarely use them other than for concealer or lip tars for my makeup bag, and that's just to save space).Â  I find it easier to get every bit of product out of a foil than a tube/bottle/jar, so I prefer foils over tubes for a lot of things.Â  And I feel much less guilty tossing something that doesn't work for me (and, honestly, that's a lot of stuff) if it's a foil and not a nice, big tube (and here's something no one else seems willing to acknowledge about those sample tubes: Â They're filled with mostly air! Â A lot of times, foils will actually have *more* than those tubes. Â And they're a royal pain in the ass when it comes to getting the last teeny bit out, so you will end up with more usable product out of a foil than a tube that contains the same amount of product. Â I *much* prefer bb cream foils to bb cream sample tubes). Â Ack! Â I didn't intend for this to be an In Defense of Foils post! Â Moving on... As for the tea/chocolate/candles/etc., I don't get those things every month.Â  Going back one full calendar year, I received a candle in December, tea in November, completely different tea in May, and chocolate in February -- which means I did *not* receive any non-beauty items eight out of twelve months. Â And I receive a wide range of items.Â  This month was dry conditioner, body butter, nail polish, mascara, and a hair/clothing deodorant wipe (a packet, but necessarily so due to the nature of this product).Â  Last month, it was a different body butter, a candle, a lipstick pencil, skin serum, and two large (at least two applications each) hair mask packets.Â  In November, it was body butter**, nail polish, a funky combination facial mask/scrub, tea, and mascara.Â  Aside from the current march of body butter (hoping for more in Februrary!), I don't get the same three base things month after month.Â  My boxes tend to be balanced with no two things from one category (I think of the general categories asÂ makeup, hair, nails, hands, skincare, body, and lifestyle, with the occasional fragrance thrown in because there is no way to opt out of that stuff) in a box.Â  And then there's the part where Birchbox positioned itself asÂ a *sampling* subscription. Â They send me all sorts of funky stuff I've never even *heard* of before, and that's how I like it. Â ipsy feels like it's a random-and-full-sized makeup subscription service, which has its place (hell, I'm subscribed to Starlooks *and* Le Metier de Beaute), but that's not what I'm interested in here, especially since ipsy seems to go with play-it-safe sorts of things, and Birchbox seems to want to kind of nudge people outside of their usual comfort zones. Â Not *too* forcefully, but, still, they do try once in a while. Â The Birchbox points program is just an added bonus! **Â  Yeah, I have received body butter three months in a row, and I rage-canceled ipsy when I received the same things three months out of four (red lipstick, black mascara, and black liquid eyeliner), but I think there might be something specifically in my profile that triggered this, and I'm actually *thrilled* at the amount of body butter they've been sending!Â  I have super dry skin year-round, so I'm always slathering myself with body butter or lotion, and these little packets/tubes are also great to keep at my desk, *especially* if they're not resealable.Â  I feel pressured to use a packet once it's open, which means I get better at remembering to put more on *before* my hands start cracking and bleeding.Â  Yes, this means that I actively *like* those 100% Pure body cream packets!Â  Too bad I already received them in June! Â Also: Â They might be sending body butter every month, but that still leaves four other things that will differ, and, honestly, that's really probably a fluke, and now that I've noticed this, it will probably cease. Whoops.Â  I broke out the teal deer again.Â  Short version:Â  Birchbox fits what I want out of a sampling subscriptionÂ a *lot* more than ipsy, even before addressing the whole points issue.Â  I also feel like Birchbox is fairly clear about its goal:Â  Getting you to buy stuff in their shop.Â  Period.Â  End of discussion.Â  ipsy feels like they are trying to push GIRL COMMUNITY TIME, but I don't have the time or patience to deal with that crap.Â  The whole thing where they want subscribers to interact with their site more to get bags more tailored to each subscriber?Â  Didn't work for me.Â  It just pissed me off because it was just a huge waste of time on a website that sucks. Â Â


 Said way more eloquently than I could, but this is exactly how I feel too. Since Ive been a BB subber, I've received 20 foils out of 141 total samples. Some of those were quite large and one was even a $28 resealable foil (Meredesso). I'd much rather have a foil than a tube. JMO


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the answer. I appreciate it! I really don't know if I want to add BB to the three I already have. Not sure how hubby would react if I added one more which is why I've been thinking of trying the gift sub for 3 months because it's a one time charge and if I don't like it no worries I don't have to worry about cancelling. What's your experience been with BB if you don't mind my asking?
I will show you what my boxes have been so you can decide if it is worth ten bucks a month: 















I have used points from reviews twice to get 10.00 off products I purchased. I am about to get another 10.00 off another purchase. To me, this is a fabulous service!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 17, 2014)

I love birchbox and feel it offers more.variety than ipsy will ever do.


----------



## izzybizzy (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm bummed my box has been sitting at a post office an hour away since the 13th. Hope it comes tomorrow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jan 17, 2014)

I like both birchbox and ipsy but I'm just too overwhelmed with full sized makeup products atm. I need to thin out my collection a bit. Ipsy would be awesome if we can skip months like beauty army/julep.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for anyone who is having problems with their boxes:

I did shoot an e-mail over to BB customer service to see where I was going wrong in the beauty profile, considering I continue to get nail polish (3 out or 4 boxes) and tea (2 boxes in a row) and couldn't figure out why. This was what they said:

_"In regards to your Beauty Profile, I did notice a few things that you might want to update. I see that you selected "I want samples, samples, samples" as one of the reasons you subscribed. I would recommend taking this off of your profile if you want to discover some of our more interesting and unique brands and tools. I would also suggest just selecting one, or maybe two, options for the "I can never have too many" question. This will really allow us to target your ideal box better. I usually change my profile every other month to try to get the most out of it!"_

So this is helpful, as I had no idea selecting "I want samples" would cause me to not try "interesting an unique brands and tools" as she put it. What does that read to them? I want foil packs? I'm trying to figure out the quiz and how they use it because it seems like people will mark things off that they want and never get it, but avoid marking other things and get them frequently (like nail polish for me.)

I'm going to try and change the profile as she suggested and see how that works for me!
Ack! I have been happy with 9/10 of my boxes (totally made up statistic, but seriously I've been happy) but I also have "samples, samples, samples" selected, and now I am considering changing it. Should I change it? Also, the only thing I did not select in "Can never have too many," is "Bath and body products."

But maybe my ideal box is very different from yours. I do get a lot of nail polish, but I have only gotten tea once.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, this is exactly the way I feel about my Ipsy account. I know there's a TON of competition between Ipsy and BB. It seems like everyone has their say on which can be better but they both have their perks. The biggest complaint I see when watching videos for BB (or BB vs. Ipsy) is BB sends foil packets of a bunch of stuff or they send tea or chocolate or stuff like that and a lot seem to dislike that in a sample service I guess. So I guess that's really been why it's been very "uh...I dunno. Hmm...do you mind PMing me so I can kinda pick your brain a bit more on BB? I'd love to talk to someone who truly loves it and understands it's about discovery! 
 Hope you don't mind if I put in my two cents about Birchbox! 

I originally was choosing between Ipsy and Birchbox when I first started getting into subscription boxes this past October. Most of my friends aren't into it so I relied on online blog reviews of these two subscriptions. In the end, I chose Birchbox for the following reasons:

1. Personal preference. I'm not all that into make-up and would much prefer skin care or hair care samples. Even life style items such as tea or chocolate are preferable to make-up items like eyeshadow or blush for me. This was probably the biggest deciding factor as Ipsy more or less sends out make-up items as a majority each month. (though I do see that this past month has veered a bit towards other beauty items other than makeup).

2. Birchbox points. I won't claim to know anything about the Ipsy's point system, but I can tell you that the Birchbox points system is fantastic. Each box costs $10 but you can review each item for $5 back in points (in theory, because you do have to get to 100 points before you can actually use them). But it's really amazing how much you can buy/save when you have enough Birchbox points hoarded away! I've seen some amazing hauls bought solely with Birchbox points wherein the customer only really had to pay tax. I'm currently hoarding my points until I reach the 12 months limit for the very first points I earned so that I can go all out. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Birchbox customer service. Again, I can't say that I know anything about Ipsy's CS, but Birchbox has amazing customer service and are willing to go out of their way to help you if a box is lost, if an item broke during transit, etc. They are super helpful and very friendly and almost always willing to give points to you/send you a replacement all together and give you points if something unexpected happens. 

4. I like the variety products they sample. I find that Birchbox does recycle some products throughout the years/months, but for the most part, they do try to branch out form time to time. (and other times, I'm glad that they recycle products so that I have a second chance to receive it in my box if I missed it the first time around or if I hadn't even been a subscriber when they first sampled it so I can try it too). Regardless, I think that the brands and the types of items they sample are great for me to try and venture out of my comfort zone and add new staples to my daily routine.  Also, I looked at past box variations and found that I would be much more interested in sampling the higher end products that Birchbox has to offer, no matter how small the sample would be (ex. foils). Birchbox just had more items that piqued my interest when I looked at the two subscriptions. 

If you take away the value of each sample and don't compare it to the cost of the box, but instead simply view Birchbox as a sampling subscription with different brands that are for you to experiment with, then I'd say it's well worth the $10 you spend each month. (and really, the cost is less than $10 when you factor in annual subscription codes and the points system)

Sorry for the essay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 17, 2014)

> Â Hope you don't mind if I put in my two cents about Birchbox!Â  I originally was choosing between Ipsy and Birchbox when I first started getting into subscription boxes this past October. Most of my friends aren't into it so I relied on online blog reviews of these two subscriptions. In the end, I chose Birchbox for the following reasons: 1. Personal preference.Â I'm not all that into make-up and would much prefer skin care or hair care samples. Even life style items such as tea or chocolateÂ are preferable to make-up items like eyeshadow or blush for me.Â This was probably the biggest deciding factor as Ipsy more or less sends out make-up items as a majority each month. (though I do see that this past month has veered a bit towards other beauty items other than makeup). 2. Birchbox points. I won't claim to know anything about the Ipsy's point system, but I can tell you that the Birchbox points system is fantastic. Each box costs $10 but you can review each item for $5 back in points (in theory, because you do have to get to 100 points before you can actually use them). But it's really amazing how much you can buy/save when you have enough Birchbox points hoarded away! I've seen some amazing hauls bought solely with Birchbox points wherein the customer only really had to pay tax. I'm currently hoarding my points until I reach the 12 months limit for the very first points I earned so that I can go all out. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 3. Birchbox customer service. Again, I can't say that I know anything about Ipsy's CS, but Birchbox has amazing customer service and are willing to go out of their way to help you if a box is lost, if an item broke during transit, etc. They are super helpful and very friendly and almost always willing to give points to you/send you a replacement all together and give you points if something unexpected happens.Â  4. I like the variety products they sample. I find that Birchbox does recycle some products throughout the years/months, but for the most part, they do try to branch out form time to time. (and other times, I'm glad that they recycle products so that I have a second chance to receive it in my box if I missed it the first time around or if I hadn't even been a subscriber when they first sampled it so I can try it too). Regardless, I think that the brands and the types of items they sample are great for me to try and venture out of my comfort zone and add new staples to my daily routine.Â Â Also, I looked at past box variations and found that I would be much more interested in sampling the higher end products that Birchbox has to offer, no matter how small the sample would be (ex. foils).Â Birchbox justÂ had more itemsÂ that piqued my interest when I looked at the two subscriptions.Â  If you take away the value of each sample and don't compare it to the cost of the box, but insteadÂ simply view Birchbox as a sampling subscription with different brands that are for you to experiment with, then I'd say it's well worth the $10 you spend each month. (and really, the cost is less than $10 when you factor in annual subscription codes and the points system) Sorry for the essay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Amen sista! I wanna add that ipsy sends ALOT of makeup and if you are anything like me: I like to pick my own makeup and shades. I also started in October and even had a choice: one bb and one ipsy or 2 bbs. Considering the points I'll have money racked up to actually pick the makeup I buy. With the added bonus of great varieties of samples. Ughh if they'd only stop the durn nail polish!!


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally got my box! -no. 4 non aerosol hairspray -ruby wing nail polish -reviver wipes -fruit pigmented mascara -origin cc cream Happy with most of it but that durn nail polish! Also probably don't need reviver wipes (idk?) I did heed warnings and decided to tweak my profile. Maybe without the "sample sample sample" thing I'll finally stop getting nail polish.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Amen sista!
I wanna add that ipsy sends ALOT of makeup and if you are anything like me: I like to pick my own makeup and shades. I also started in October and even had a choice: one bb and one ipsy or 2 bbs. Considering the points I'll have money racked up to actually pick the makeup I buy. With the added bonus of great varieties of samples. Ughh if they'd only stop the durn nail polish!!
Haha, two Birchboxes = awesome! I'm probably going to start doing that next month with that US Weekly collab deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I hear you on the nail polish - but they're easy to trade/make great gifts to friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 17, 2014)

> Finally got my box! -no. 4 non aerosol hairspray -ruby wing nail polish -reviver wipes -fruit pigmented mascara -origin cc cream Happy with most of it but that durn nail polish! Also probably don't need reviver wipes (idk?) I did heed warnings and decided to tweak my profile. Maybe without the "sample sample sample" thing I'll finally stop getting nail polish.


 This is the box I am getting. How many wipes do you get? What color polish?


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 17, 2014)

> This is the box I am getting. How many wipes do you get? What color polish?


 1 wipe (I think.. Need to look again..at most 2) And gold glitter color changing to red glitter (ride em cowgirl is the name) but I already got that color before! Tis why I'm sad


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 17, 2014)

> 1 wipe (I think.. Need to look again..at most 2) And gold glitter color changing to red glitter (ride em cowgirl is the name) but I already got that color before! Tis why I'm sad


 Thank You!


----------



## splash79 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've heard everyone here rave about Birchbox customer service, but I have not been at all impressed.  I emailed them about a gift sub I had questions about, but never received a response.  I decided to call, but got their voicemail when I called at 4:30 their time.  I was able to speak to someone the next day and, although my questions were answered, the situation wasn't resolved in the time frame they said it would be and the person missed out on getting points.  Then I had some additional questions, both about the gift sub and my own account, so I decided to try sending a facebook message.  It's been nearly a week and no response.  

On the flip side, I've had a wonderful experience with Ipsy customer service.  My first bag was delivered to the wrong address, so I sent them an email.  I had a response in less than 24 hours and was sent follow-up emails when the bag was sent and to check that it had arrived.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 17, 2014)

> So, I'm not sure where else to ask this so I thought I'd ask here.Â  I've been debating about the Birchbox thing since August. I love the 3 subs I have. I've just been seeing some decent Birchbox videos lately and they're beginning to catch my interest again. I was thinking I could do a 3 month sub to try it out and go from there but they only do the 3 month thing for gift subs. If I get the regular monthly recurring sub do they send a "welcome" box the way they do with the gift sub? If so, if I send myself (or convince hubby to get me) the 3 month gift sub to try out and liked it and switched my account to a regular monthly one would I get another welcome box?Â  Sorry if none of this makes sense. I've read the FAQs and I'm still really not completely sold on BB yet. I've seen a few good reviews but I'd love if a few would be willing to share some photos or something of their boxes or share past experience. My big thing is I keep getting told that it's a lot of foil packets and that's what I think is getting to me. Thanks in advance for anyone who can help! It's much appreciated!Â


 I had ipsy and BB for about 9 months. When someone would ask me if I HAD to choose one which would it be, I used to say I couldn't decide because I loved them both for entirely different reasons. I have to say in the beginning, I was always more excited for ipsy because I knew I would be getting full sized items and a lot of value for my money. On the BB side sometimes it was hit or miss but factoring in their points system it makes the box more like $5 a month and for that it's a great deal. So as time went on, and my collection of full sized mascara, and red lipstick reached epic proportions, I started getting my cute pink ipsy package and things weren't being used. They just sat there. I always would say I was gonna trade, but I never have. So I cancelled my ipsy and have been fine with that decision. Also, I love skin care and hair care as much, if not more, than makeup. That's another factor. Do u love makeup, makeup, makeup? If so BB might not be the way to go. I think it really boils down to what you love in a sub. BB has more variety and way fewer drugstore brands, I also love using their points system to buy full sizes of things I love and can typically never get a discount for. I guess to me, I'd rather have smaller sizes of high end samples than larger sizes of so-so brand stuff. I use my BB items by the time my next box arrives so that's great to me. I added a second BB with a different profile and so I've had that additional one for 6 months and have never had a dupe. (Of course now I will...lol). My suggestion would be to try a monthly sub (not the gift sub-welcome boxes can be bad and if ur only doing 3 months u can't afford a bad box) make ur profile young and rich, don't opt for samples, samples, samples- and don't mark too much stuff on it. Maybe 1 or 2 answers per section. That helps them focus the box on what u like. Good luck!


----------



## jkfinl (Jan 17, 2014)

Has anyone received the tony and guy spray in conditioner in their boxes? I know it's in the bb store, but I'm wondering if anyone actually got a sample of it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Birchbox has consistently sent me new and coveted items/brands every month. I buy something that was sent out (not necessarily to me) from the shop each month and/or try to trade for more BB samples. That's how I know I'm satisfied with the service. I only like ipsy for the gamble, and excitement of the gamble, that I might get something awesome. 50/50 that I will. Value wise, I feel I get my money's worth more so with consistency than with excitement (which can be short lived).


----------



## knightsgirl (Jan 17, 2014)

I subscribed to both BB and ipsy in May 2013. I cancelled ipsy in December because it seemed like the same stuff and same brands over and over. There was no product or brand from ipsy that I was like "this is amazing, I need to try more!" except Pacifica, which I got in my first bag. Oh and big sexy sea salt spray. I only need so many black eyeliners and red lipstick lol! It's not that it's not "worth" $10 value-wise, it's just that for me, I don't want my stash overflowing with makeup I won't use or that I'm gifting away every month. With BB I've discovered a lot of products/brands that I love and that I've bought full-size versions. Beauty Protecter, Jouer, YesTo, Dr. Brandt, theBalm, Sumita, etc. etc. The points system is awesome, I hoarded up $40 worth with 2 referrals and product reviews and got a gorgeous Stila palette and theBalm nude tude for $20 out of pocket, you can't beat that! Even when I'm "meh" on my box, I don't really care because it's fun to get plus it's really only $5 if you look at the review points you get back. Their CS has been great for me, I've actually had two full boxes replaced when items were damaged in shipping. If my box is missing anything, they've sent it to me or given me $10 in points, making the box free. In fact, I think I've just sold myself on getting a second BB lol!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack! I have been happy with 9/10 of my boxes (totally made up statistic, but seriously I've been happy) but I also have "samples, samples, samples" selected, and now I am considering changing it. Should I change it? Also, the only thing I did not select in "Can never have too many," is "Bath and body products."

But maybe my ideal box is very different from yours. I do get a lot of nail polish, but I have only gotten tea once.
I think if you've been happy with almost all your boxes you shouldn't mess with success! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although if you start getting bored or want to mix it up a bit, I'd switch around a few things just to see what kind of a box comes out of it. I just haven't been super happy with my boxes as I don't wear a lot of polish (I'm very picky about shades) and I don't like tea, and yet I kept getting both repeatedly. Now that I've changed up my profile a bit, I'm hoping to get a better box. If I can be happy with most of my boxes like you, I'm totally not messing with my profile quiz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The complaint about constant foils confuses me.  *&lt;&lt;snip&gt;&gt;* 

Even when they send foils, the samples are large enough for me to try things several times and typically for at least a week, which is how long I want to try something before I decide whether to buy it or permanently cross it off my shopping list.  *&lt;&lt;snip&gt;&gt;* 

(and here's something no one else seems willing to acknowledge about those sample tubes:  They're filled with mostly air!  A lot of times, foils will actually have *more* than those tubes.  And they're a royal pain in the ass when it comes to getting the last teeny bit out, so you will end up with more usable product out of a foil than a tube that contains the same amount of product. 

I don't mind getting foil samples either. The Miss Jessie's/Amika's are a good example of a quality size foil. I do think there are times when they should send more than 1 foil (whish swipe).  I do squeeze my foils out into a small jar for use but like you said that's just a preference.

As for the little tubes, I was just wondering if anyone tries tapping the tube a few times before opening it ? I do this with all my Dr. Jart/BB/CC samples and I can get 10/15 applications out of one of those tiny tubes. Once it starts popping air I recap, tap it against the counter 5 times and try again. Granted I only use a pea-sized amount each time but you'd be surprised at how much you can get when you do it that way (a la a mustard bottle) instead of squeezing it like a tube of toothpaste.


----------



## cupcaketara (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't mind getting foil samples either. The Miss Jessie's/Amika's are a good example of a quality size foil. I do think there are times when they should send more than 1 foil (whish swipe).  I do squeeze my foils out into a small jar for use but like you said that's just a preference.

As for the little tubes, I was just wondering if anyone tries tapping the tube a few times before opening it ? I do this with all my Dr. Jart/BB/CC samples and I can get 10/15 applications out of one of those tiny tubes. Once it starts popping air I recap, tap it against the counter 5 times and try again. Granted I only use a pea-sized amount each time but you'd be surprised at how much you can get when you do it that way (a la a mustard bottle) instead of squeezing it like a tube of toothpaste.
I do this with my tubes, too, and I'll admit...if I get to the bottom of a tiny tube that I love (or heck, my regular tubes of product!) and CANNOT get more out of it, I cut off the top and swipe the rest out with my finger. You'd be surprised how much product gets stuck in the corners of the bottles!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 17, 2014)

I added a second box this month to get 50 referral pts and the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, and so freaking excited to get this box. Only dupes are the Paula's Choice (thanks BB!) and the 100% pure mascara (maybe it'll be sealed and usable). January has been my fave month so far!!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank You!
It's one wipe but they are reusable/come in a resealable bag


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks to absolutely everyone who has chimed in on the "what do you think of BB" topic for me.I greatly appreciate it. As someone who loves makeup, skin care and makeup equally (I admit hair care is my favorite of all since my one vanity is my hair but I don't mind not getting it in sub boxes) I love my subs for different reasons. I've never been unhappy with any month out of all three subs I have. 

I'm glad to see it's only a select few on the "foil" is a dirty word kick. I've always been a bit turned off to the foil idea but then last night I saw the photo of someone having squeezed it into a jar to be able to reseal it. I just got a bead holder for pots of eyeshadow that ended up having little pots like that and well, it's a very brilliant idea. I think you guys may have sold me on Birchbox! But since my hubby is coming home soon and we are moving in a couple months, I'm gonna have to see what he says and see if he thinks i should wait a bit. 

Again, thanks everyone who chimed in. I greatly appreciate you showing me that just because some have bad experiences doesn't mean I will if I sign up!


----------



## cherienova (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just for anyone who is having problems with their boxes:

I did shoot an e-mail over to BB customer service to see where I was going wrong in the beauty profile, considering I continue to get nail polish (3 out or 4 boxes) and tea (2 boxes in a row) and couldn't figure out why. This was what they said:

_"In regards to your Beauty Profile, I did notice a few things that you might want to update. I see that you selected "I want samples, samples, samples" as one of the reasons you subscribed. I would recommend taking this off of your profile if you want to discover some of our more interesting and unique brands and tools. I would also suggest just selecting one, or maybe two, options for the "I can never have too many" question. This will really allow us to target your ideal box better. I usually change my profile every other month to try to get the most out of it!"_

So this is helpful, as I had no idea selecting "I want samples" would cause me to not try "interesting an unique brands and tools" as she put it. What does that read to them? I want foil packs? I'm trying to figure out the quiz and how they use it because it seems like people will mark things off that they want and never get it, but avoid marking other things and get them frequently (like nail polish for me.)

I'm going to try and change the profile as she suggested and see how that works for me!
This is awesome! Thank you for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also updated my profile.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I did it, I jumped on the Birchbox bandwagon! Here's hoping I enjoy it! I notice people get tea in theirs. Is there something specific they have selected that gets them those because I love trying new teas and I don't think I'd mind too terribly if they sent me that.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Jan 17, 2014)

I am grumpy about my box sitting at the Post Office since the 10th (and it's still not out for delivery) so I was on the website to find their email to complain (I can't be the only one that's had terrible luck with UPS MI am I?) and, because I'm grumpy about that I'm grumpy about BB generally and am feeling like I want to cancel as a reactionary response (because, as as I said: grumpy).

I just looked back through my box contents (been subbing since July) and there is literally 1 thing I've gotten that I ended up wanting to continue to use (a foundation that came in my welcome box that I will probably never buy a full size of because it's so expensive...). Since then it's been a string of excitement before seeing box contents, and disappointment upon reveal and receipt. I use up almost everything they send, so I don't think I'm not giving things a shot. I've changed up my profile a couple times. I don't get it.

I'm totally just hanging on for the points system (which is 100% ridiculous, because I've spent $70 on boxes that would more than have made up for the amount I "saved" buying things through their website). I have to say, it's a genius business model.

Aaaaaand, grumping done. Sorry.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 17, 2014)

My box page updated! (And my box finally shipped!) I'm so excited (well I was more excited earlier when I thought I was getting the Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm and the color change polish.) But this is still a really good box. I'm getting the Fekkai shampoo and conditioner, the nail rock (which the picture shows pink and I really hope that's the one I get!), the Inika eyeshadow, and a Reviver swipe (meh.) This was the box I originally wanted, until I saw the one that was up earlier (of course) Oh well still super happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I did it, I jumped on the Birchbox bandwagon! Here's hoping I enjoy it! I notice people get tea in theirs. Is there something specific they have selected that gets them those because I love trying new teas and I don't think I'd mind too terribly if they sent me that. 
Congrats!

As far as trying to get more or less of something in your boxes, it's not really possible. Some have a few of their own strategies when tweaking their profiles, but I find it's pretty random from month to month. I just leave my profile like it is and see what happens next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received the tony and guy spray in conditioner in their boxes? I know it's in the bb store, but I'm wondering if anyone actually got a sample of it.
If you mean the protect spray, I'm supposed to be getting it, but I haven't received my box yet.


----------



## dotybird (Jan 17, 2014)

Ugh! I am so frustrated! Tracking shows that my box was delivered (to my office) but I haven't received it yet! This was the same in December-- I never got my December box. In December, I just assumed that the package was lost due to the chaos of holiday shipping. I didn't do anything because I wasn't that jazzed about the products anyway, but now that my January box has gone missing too, I am beginning to get a little concerned! I have spoken to the building manager and he says that it is impossible that it was delivered at the time tracking indicates since it's after the close of business. I have sent a message to the USPS to see if they know anything but I doubt they will take responsibility. UGHHH- I am so frustrated!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats!

As far as trying to get more or less of something in your boxes, it's not really possible. Some have a few of their own strategies when tweaking their profiles, but I find it's pretty random from month to month. I just leave my profile like it is and see what happens next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks! I am kind of excited to get an email telling me the first box shipped. I guess I'll see how mine does this first box and then go from there. That's what I did with my others. I selected everything I thought applied and then as I learned what I liked getting the most I tweaked from there. I find I'm a lot happier that way with my stuff.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 17, 2014)

T



> Ugh! I am so frustrated! Tracking shows that my box was delivered (to my office) but I haven't received it yet! This was the same in December-- I never got my December box. In December, I just assumed that the package was lost due to the chaos of holiday shipping. I didn't do anything because I wasn't that jazzed about the products anyway, but now that my January box has gone missing too, I am beginning to get a little concerned! I have spoken to the building manager and he says that it is impossible that it was delivered at the time tracking indicates since it's after the close of business. I have sent a message to the USPS to see if they know anything but I doubt they will take responsibility. UGHHH- I am so frustrated!


 that is SO frustrating. I'd be like "what went wrong?" "What needs to be done to fix it?" And specifically, "what are YOU (ups) going to do to ensure I get my mail?"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received the tony and guy spray in conditioner in their boxes? I know it's in the bb store, but I'm wondering if anyone actually got a sample of it.
I received the heat protect spray...if that's what you mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 17, 2014)

I emailed Birchbox about my incorrect 100% pure samples. I'm not entirely happy with their response, but I do understand it. They said I got a wrong product card &amp; my "box" contents on the website is wrong. So they are changing the "eye cream" on my box page to the "body cream" so I can at least review it for points. I find it odd that my product card &amp; web page said the same thing, yet both are wrong when I've seen several people get my same box, but they actually got the eye cream, night cream, &amp; other cream. Oh well, at least I can try the body cream &amp; review it. (I so wanted to try the eye cream!). Maybe next month.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 17, 2014)

Has anyone received the Ruby Wing color changing polish? I'm supposed to be getting it and my box page shows the gold/red glittery shade "Ride 'em Cowgirl," but I'm kind of hoping for the coral/fascia instead. Just wondering if they sent multiple shades this month or just Ride em Cowgirl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourcat (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed Birchbox about my incorrect 100% pure samples. I'm not entirely happy with their response, but I do understand it. They said I got a wrong product card &amp; my "box" contents on the website is wrong. So they are changing the "eye cream" on my box page to the "body cream" so I can at least review it for points. I find it odd that my product card &amp; web page said the same thing, yet both are wrong when I've seen several people get my same box, but they actually got the eye cream, night cream, &amp; other cream. Oh well, at least I can try the body cream &amp; review it. (I so wanted to try the eye cream!). Maybe next month.
The same thing happened to me, and I emailed them about it.  The first response was similar- that my product card was wrong and that I could check my box contents online to see the correct samples.  Which would be fine except... the box contents online clearly showed that I was supposed to get the eye cream.  So a little ticked off, I took a screenshot of my box contents and sent the picture back.  The second response I got acknowledged that the sample I received was wrong, no they couldn't send me the correct sample, and here's 100 points for the mistake.  I don't know if it's too late for you to screenshot your page, but that was not an appropriate response to you in my opinion.  Good luck!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received the Ruby Wing color changing polish? I'm supposed to be getting it and my box page shows the gold/red glittery shade "Ride 'em Cowgirl," but I'm kind of hoping for the coral/fascia instead. Just wondering if they sent multiple shades this month or just Ride em Cowgirl.





 I got the Ruby Wing in Poppy. It's a bright pink.  I haven't tried it to see how the color change works yet though.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 17, 2014)

Box 1 just arrived. It's not really a good fit for me but it must have been my time. I guess it's too much to expect Birchbox and Ipsy to be awesome in the same month.

Nail Rock is in Red/Glitter - not for me

Serge Normant Dry Conditioner - I don't use dry shampoo so I don't foresee using this. I still have the Klorane that I received back in the summer so I could use both as an experiment.

Mini Headband in Purple/Blue/White - very cute but I'm not a headband girl. One of my girls might like it though.

Retrospect - who can't use a hand/nail cream, right?

ZENMED - this I'm actually happy to receive. I didn't have it on my radar but look forward to trying. I don't have any redness or rosacea but am always looking to improve the overall appearance of my skin.

I tweaked my profile a bit. I didn't even realize I had -- can never receive too much nail polish -- in my profile. Wow, what was I smoking the day I checked that off?


----------



## daniellerose (Jan 17, 2014)

From taking a quick glance at the thread, I noticed that other girls have the same problem as me. I received THREE 100% pure Coconut Body Creams and I am quite pissed off. I really wanted to try the eye cream and was a little bummed that instead of receiving 3 packets of it, I would be getting a reparative cream and night cream instead. I got over that but was just shocked that they had the nerve to send me lotion instead. I have received lotion about 5 different times in my box. How many times can I sample stupid lotion? I am also not thrilled about the cheap nail rock and tea I got. I am so cancelling because I've just had too many problems with BB. Sorry for my rant btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm hoping the TJ Maxx here restocks the Chuao chocolate bars soon. They had 3 Spicy Maya and 1 Firecracker in the clearance aisle for $2.00 each and nada by the registers. Sooo, clearance chocolate haul, yay!


----------



## jkfinl (Jan 17, 2014)

> I received the heat protect spray...if that's what you mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How does it smell?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 17, 2014)

I just got my box today (my very first Birchbox!) and it's a completely different box from what is shown on the website.  According to the "your January products" page on the site, I'm supposed to have gotten the Dr. Lipp balm, Ruby Wing polish, Reviver wipes, Serge Normant dry conditioner, and Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster.  The box I received was Fekkai shampoo and conditioner, Inika mineral eyeshadow, Nail Rock, and the Reviver wipe.  I am confused.  

I remember someone earlier having the same problem, but I couldn't find their post.  I am going to contact customer service to see if they will send me the correct box.  I don't mind the box that I did get, but I was looking forward to the other one!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

> I just got my box today (my very first Birchbox!) and it's a completely different box from what is shown on the website. Â According to the "your January products" page on the site, I'm supposed to have gotten the Dr. Lipp balm, Ruby Wing polish, Reviver wipes, Serge Normant dry conditioner, and Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster. Â The box I received was Fekkai shampoo and conditioner, Inika mineral eyeshadow, Nail Rock, and theÂ Reviver wipe. Â I am confused. Â  I remember someone earlier having the same problem, but I couldn't find their post. Â I am going to contact customer service to see if they will send me the correct box. Â I don't mind the box that I did get, but I was looking forward to the other one!


 Make sure you review the other items before they update your actual items, get 2x the points!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cupcaketara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't mind getting foil samples either. The Miss Jessie's/Amika's are a good example of a quality size foil. I do think there are times when they should send more than 1 foil (whish swipe).  I do squeeze my foils out into a small jar for use but like you said that's just a preference.

As for the little tubes, I was just wondering if anyone tries tapping the tube a few times before opening it ? I do this with all my Dr. Jart/BB/CC samples and I can get 10/15 applications out of one of those tiny tubes. Once it starts popping air I recap, tap it against the counter 5 times and try again. Granted I only use a pea-sized amount each time but you'd be surprised at how much you can get when you do it that way (a la a mustard bottle) instead of squeezing it like a tube of toothpaste.
I do this with my tubes, too, and I'll admit...if I get to the bottom of a tiny tube that I love (or heck, my regular tubes of product!) and CANNOT get more out of it, I cut off the top and swipe the rest out with my finger. You'd be surprised how much product gets stuck in the corners of the bottles!

YES. Most notably, was a the full sized Missha bb cream...I couldn't get any more out of the pump, so I cut the end off...and got another entire month of uses! Now I always cut my tubes when they're near the end!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 17, 2014)

I was supposed to get the eye cream but instead I was sent the body lotion. I just took a screen shot and then another picture of the card and samples and sent them an email. I love eye creams.. I asked them to send a replacement. Hopefully they will give points if they don't have the sample.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh! I am so frustrated! Tracking shows that my box was delivered (to my office) but I haven't received it yet! This was the same in December-- I never got my December box. In December, I just assumed that the package was lost due to the chaos of holiday shipping. I didn't do anything because I wasn't that jazzed about the products anyway, but now that my January box has gone missing too, I am beginning to get a little concerned!

I have spoken to the building manager and he says that it is impossible that it was delivered at the time tracking indicates since it's after the close of business. I have sent a message to the USPS to see if they know anything but I doubt they will take responsibility. UGHHH- I am so frustrated!

I would be concerned that two packages that were supposed to be delivered to your office have gone missing, because that would make me wonder if you're missing business related mail as well.  

Between August and October, I had a rash of packages to my home go missing.  All were shown to be delivered and I know nothing was stolen.  The first couple of times, I called the post office and there response was basically that they couldn't do anything about it and that I needed to contact the company.  Finally, after I had 3 packages not show up in the course of a week, I drove to my local post office to file an official complaint with the manager.  

I don't know if there is any connection, but less than a week later, I had a new mail carrier and haven't had a package go missing since.


----------



## dotybird (Jan 17, 2014)

> T that is SO frustrating. I'd be like "what went wrong?" "What needs to be done to fix it?" And specifically, "what are YOU (ups) going to do to ensure I get my mail?"





> I would be concerned that two packages that were supposed to be delivered to your office have gone missing, because that would make me wonder if you're missing business related mail as well. Â  Between August and October, I had a rash of packages to my home go missing. Â All were shown to be delivered and I know nothing was stolen. Â The first couple of times, I called the post office and there response was basically that they couldn't do anything about it and that I needed to contact the company. Â Finally, after I had 3 packages not show up in the course of a week, I drove to my local post office to file an official complaint with the manager. Â  I don't know if there is any connection, but less than a week later, I had a new mail carrier and haven't had a package go missing since.


 I know. It's quite worrisome. I emailed USPS and will see what they say. I will also try and talk to a manager at my local branch next week. I have had other packages go missing in the past, but this just seems a little too absurd. Two missing BB in a row? The odd thing is that I keep getting my husband's boxes just fine.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 17, 2014)

> I know. It's quite worrisome. I emailed USPS and will see what they say. I will also try and talk to a manager at my local branch next week. I have had other packages go missing in the past, but this just seems a little too absurd. Two missing BB in a row? The odd thing is that I keep getting my husband's boxes just fine.


 I also have had boxes not come to me but my husbands boxes are just fine. I have had missing products, boxes that are just plain empty, and even boxes that they have sent me as replacements have items missing or samples dry (mascara) or tube samples with absolutely nothing in them and never had it in the first place. I have had boxes that had been broken into and everything missing and then they (post office) had the gull to send the rest of the box to me!! So, I understand. I do contact BB every time and someday I know they are going to give me a hard time with this, I just know! But what gets me is that it is always my box and not my husbands!!! His is always good and the men's boxes are so much higher value!! I can't figure it out, but I pray one day I will get a box with nothing wrong with it!!! So far BBB has been great! I just hope they continue with the awesome CS they have given me so far!


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm pretty patient about my box, and I totally got that it would be even later than usual this month because of the crazy weather on that side coming from that side but now it's been sitting in the closest hub about 2 miles away for 3 days now....I waited to check on tracking till my box was officially due to be here since it never arrives early, but now I know it's been vacationing without me since Tuesday!

Going to see if it goes out for delivery tomorrow morning, and then call if it doesn't change by the usual route start but I just hate waiting....I haven't even peeked at my box # for once!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 18, 2014)

I totally forgot to post this days ago! My box came!





I received the Nail Rock in the red glitter which I was hoping I wouldn't get! Darn! Haha! I have a whole huge jar (literally more than triple the size of the Nail Rock jar) of fine red glitter that I purchased super cheap at a craft store that I used last Valentine's Day for glittery red nails. I wonder if it's so much cheaper just to purchase the glitter and use a polish you already have, then to buy this kit. I'll bet it is! I wouldn't be quite so sad if they had sent me a different color though!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm rather intrigued by the Harvey Prince Journey sample. At first it was a bit overwhelming, and I thought no way. It's a very serious sprayer, you can't just get a little bit. You have to commit. It's been growing on me like crazy, though.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 18, 2014)

> I'm rather intrigued by the Harvey Prince Journey sample. At first it was a bit overwhelming, and I thought no way. It's a very serious sprayer, you can't just get a little bit. You have to commit. It's been growing on me like crazy, though.


 What notes do you pick up from Journey? I grabbed a sample rollerball last week of Ageless (use coupon "tryageless" on the website and it costs just $6.50) and they sent small spray samples of Skinny Chic and Hello and whew, all three were WAY strong! I had to scrub my wrists before work lest I wanted to suffocate the entire office. Edit: to correct the name of the sample from Happy to Hello.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 18, 2014)

> What notes do you pick up from Journey? I grabbed a sample rollerball last week of Ageless (use coupon "tryageless" on the website and it costs just $6.50) and they sent small spray samples of Skinny Chic and Happy and whew, all three were WAY strong! I had to scrub my wrists before work lest I wanted to suffocate the entire office.


 That's how my Journey sample was... And the smell lasted forever. I hated it. To me it just had notes of old lady... But then again, most perfumes change to smell horrid on me so maybe it's just my crazy skin chemistry.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 18, 2014)

My box, which I'm happy with.  Not really a fan of Juicy Couture perfumes, but this is the first perfume sample I've received in months and it's okay.





My Nail Rock color is Moon Silver.





The Coastal Scents eyeshadows are good colors for me, haven't swatched them yet.


----------



## BritLea (Jan 18, 2014)

I received these items.

The color of the Nail Rock is, Moon.  Its a very pretty color but I dont really paint my nails.





Mod Edit - Please keep all Buy/Sell/Trade in the B/S/T area or in the swap threads, as per our TOS, thank you! - Mod Staff


----------



## BritLea (Jan 18, 2014)

I swatched them.  I was pleasantly surprised to see that they were very pigmented and had wonderful buildable coverage.  I'm thinking about buying the palette.  I felt it was very similar to the Naked palette.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 18, 2014)

Just got my box for my first account. I got the one nail rock color I didn't want, the red glitter. Would have much preferred the moon one. The fekkai is huge although I don't know that I'll use it because everything weighs my hair down. They only gave me two tea packs... I thought you were supposed to get three when they gave tea? Maybe I am wrong, but my 2nd account also received tea and it was three bags. Then I got 3 ketchup packets of the lavender hand cream when I was supposed to get the eye cream. I am super annoyed about that!!! The inika is the gorgeous marine color though so that is a huge win, at least. Overall there are items I like, which is a win.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2014)

I played with my Nail Rock Red Glitter last night, and did some fun french tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jan 18, 2014)

> I played with my Nail Rock Red Glitter last night, and did some fun french tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those look awesome!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbalou33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I played with my Nail Rock Red Glitter last night, and did some fun french tips




Those look awesome! Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 19, 2014)

So I made an order with Paula's Choice for some of their samples since I LOVED the product I got in my BB this month, and ended up with 20 foil packets shipped to me for just under $10. This is more than enough to give me an idea of what I think of their line, and they even included some stickers to label "AM/PM" on the packets, as well as a "how-to" guide. I love that I can order these samples first and give some of their products a try without dropping the cash. Really appreciate whoever mentioned purchasing these samples here on the thread!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if the beekind lotion has ever been sold on birchbox? It's always listed oos for me.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 19, 2014)

Got my main account box! The PC kind of aide my face burn.. Not turn red or anything though. And the 1st thing that crossed my mind when I squeezed a bit out of the tube was it reminded me of snot! I was like "umm...gross" lol Headband fit pretty tight, but a gf said she bought then before and her's stretched out to fit her head, now she doesn't have a problem with it. The Fekkai is awesome!! My hair felt so healthy all day after putting a bit on my hair  they should not have made the sample so big! This will last me quite awhile. Nail rock glitter...will be fun to try. Loved the soak lotion!! I thought the 100% pure lotion was my HG... But this stuff was on par with it. I want my last box in my gift sub now! It's at the post office like 5 miles from me. And I have to wait till Tuesday. Ugh.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 19, 2014)

> So I made an order with Paula's Choice for some of their samples since I LOVED the product I got in my BB this month, and ended up with 20 foil packets shipped to me for just under $10. This is more than enough to give me an idea of what I think of their line, and they even included some stickers to label "AM/PM" on the packets, as well as a "how-to" guide. I love that I can order these samples first and give some of their products a try without dropping the cash. Really appreciate whoever mentioned purchasing these samples here on the thread!


 Wow!!!


----------



## JaneSays (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's how my Journey sample was... And the smell lasted forever. I hated it. To me it just had notes of *old lady*... But then again, most perfumes change to smell horrid on me so maybe it's just my crazy skin chemistry.
This is EXACTLY what I thought.  I threw it in a drawer so I wouldn't use it accidentally. I've never had any issues with perfumes changing to bad smells on me and this is what I thought as soon as I sprayed it.  Maybe I'll try it in a more open area - since a lot does come out when you spray it.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 19, 2014)

Did anyone else's sample of Journey leak?  My whole box smelled of it very strongly and when I took out the sample, it has slightly more than 1/4 full.  Were everyone's this way?  TIA!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 19, 2014)

> > That's how my Journey sample was... And the smell lasted forever. I hated it. To me it just had notes of *old lady*... But then again, most perfumes change to smell horrid on me so maybe it's just my crazy skin chemistry.
> 
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I thought. Â I threw it in a drawer so I wouldn't use it accidentally. I've never had any issues with perfumes changing to bad smells on me and this is what I thought as soon as I sprayed it. Â Maybe I'll try it in a more open area - since a lot does come out when you spray it.


 Journey reminds me of Rose Anonyme from Atelier Cologne, which I received in my Birchbox several months ago. Neither smells good. I cannot figure out what that strong old lady scent is--maybe tuberose--but they both have it and it makes me gag.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 19, 2014)

Has ANYONE tried the Sampar Glamour Shot or Glamour Shot Eyes?  I feel really compelled to buy the Sampar Glamour Kit in the BB shop for some reason but I'm looking for some reviews.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The same thing happened to me, and I emailed them about it.  The first response was similar- that my product card was wrong and that I could check my box contents online to see the correct samples.  Which would be fine except... the box contents online clearly showed that I was supposed to get the eye cream.  So a little ticked off, I took a screenshot of my box contents and sent the picture back.  The second response I got acknowledged that the sample I received was wrong, no they couldn't send me the correct sample, and here's 100 points for the mistake.  I don't know if it's too late for you to screenshot your page, but that was not an appropriate response to you in my opinion.  Good luck!
Me, too. I got the 3 tiny foils of body cream instead of the eye cream, even though the card and online both say eye cream.  I'm on the fence for if I'm going to bother emailing CS, but for 100 points I might.  It took until the 18th to get my box this month, the longest ever. Grr.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me, too. I got the 3 tiny foils of body cream instead of the eye cream, even though the card and online both say eye cream.  I'm on the fence for if I'm going to bother emailing CS, but for 100 points I might.  It took until the 18th to get my box this month, the longest ever. Grr.
The body cream smells terrible. Which I had paid more attention before potting all three packets, I would have just tossed them. Thinking about e-mailing cs just because they smell bad. Would have much preferred the eye cream!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else's sample of Journey leak?  My whole box smelled of it very strongly and when I took out the sample, it has slightly more than 1/4 full.  Were everyone's this way?  TIA!

Mine definitely did not leak!  I would contact CS about it, they're usually quite good about making it right.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 19, 2014)

Still waiting on both my boxes.  Delivery date was supposed to be Friday.


----------



## feemia (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting on both my boxes.  Delivery date was supposed to be Friday. 





Mine was supposed to be delivered Friday also.  It was on the west side of my state and has gone past me to the neighboring state to the east.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine definitely did not leak!  I would contact CS about it, they're usually quite good about making it right.
Thanks!  I had opened my box when it came, then set it aside.  When I went to put it away yesterday I noticed the box smelled a lot and the perfume was not very full.  I should check the photo I took of it when I first got it and compare.





I will contact customer service and see what they say.  I hope they do not offer to send me a new one as it is really strong and gives me a headache!  In this picture I tired to capture the liquid on the side of the bottle and I took another photo of the card which has liquid on it.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jan 19, 2014)

Finally got my BB - I think the PC is my favorite thing in the box.... I actually really, really love the headband. I thought it was going to be first on my trade list, but I'm keeping it!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 19, 2014)

> So I made an order with Paula's Choice for some of their samples since I LOVED the product I got in my BB this month, and ended up with 20 foil packets shipped to me for just under $10. This is more than enough to give me an idea of what I think of their line, and they even included some stickers to label "AM/PM" on the packets, as well as a "how-to" guide. I love that I can order these samples first and give some of their products a try without dropping the cash. Really appreciate whoever mentioned purchasing these samples here on the thread!


Hahaha you are welcome! They also make samples of their foundations and other makeup too.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 19, 2014)

So I knew the Midnight Monarch lotion smelled familiar, it's a dead ringer for Harvey Prince Eau Fling. I put them on side by side... The Harvey Price is only slighty spicier.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 20, 2014)

> So I knew the Midnight Monarch lotion smelled familiar, it's a dead ringer for Harvey Prince Eau Fling. I put them on side by side... The Harvey Price is only slighty spicier.


 Oh my GOSH, I owe you big time!!! I had been planning to buy the sample of Eau Fling, having read all about how wonderful it smells, but I haaaaate the smell of the Midnight Monarch body butter so freaking much. It's definitely not a fragrance that complements me or my personality. Thank you for posting the comparison.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting on both my boxes.  Delivery date was supposed to be Friday. 






Ditto. Same thing happened last month. I figure it will arrive tomorrow or Wed. Good thing I got a major dud of a box this month, I'm not exactly excited for it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Ditto. Same thing happened last month. I figure it will arrive tomorrow or Wed. Good thing I got a major dud of a box this month, I'm not exactly excited for it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is the second month I have received my box really late.  I am trying to be patient with the holidays and weather.  Hopefully things will improve next month.  The slow shipping did help me decide to stop my second account.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I did it, I jumped on the Birchbox bandwagon! Here's hoping I enjoy it! I notice people get tea in theirs. Is there something specific they have selected that gets them those because I love trying new teas and I don't think I'd mind too terribly if they sent me that.
Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats!

As far as trying to get more or less of something in your boxes, it's not really possible. Some have a few of their own strategies when tweaking their profiles, but I find it's pretty random from month to month. I just leave my profile like it is and see what happens next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know this post is from days ago but I was just catching up and saw it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received teas in my box in November and was thrilled! It was the first time I received any non-beauty item. I didn't even know that they were sending out those kinds of things, so I went into my profile to review my settings. I ended up checking ALL of the boxes for this category:

I'd love to see more of these types of extras in my Birchbox:

Beauty-related tools Products for a busy mom  Products for my home Organic and natural products  Savory snacks Small accessories Sweet treats Wellness-related items   And since then I've also received chocolates in my box that were awesome. I don't know if the preferences matter that much really, but I'll be finding out soon, since I just signed up for a 2nd sub with BB and I'm going to adjust the settings so that I (hopefully) always get 2 diff boxes each month. This has made me like BB even more than I already did. I know some people ONLY want the beauty stuff and those people might prefer Ipsy, but I was a subscriber of both and ended up cancelling Ipsy after 3 months b/c a) they sent me a bright red lipstick every month and B) I wanted more variety than I was receiving.   Just my 2 cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Quote: I know this post is from days ago but I was just catching up and saw it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received teas in my box in November and was thrilled! It was the first time I received any non-beauty item. I didn't even know that they were sending out those kinds of things, so I went into my profile to review my settings. I ended up checking ALL of the boxes for this category: I'd love to see more of these types of extras in my Birchbox: Beauty-related tools Products for a busy momÂ  Products for my home Organic and natural productsÂ  Savory snacks Small accessories Sweet treats Wellness-related items Â  And since then I've also received chocolates in my box that were awesome. I don't know if the preferences matter that much really, butÂ I'll be finding out soon,Â since I just signed up for a 2nd sub with BB and I'm going to adjust the settings so that I (hopefully) always get 2 diff boxes each month. This has made me like BB even more than I already did. I know some people ONLY want the beauty stuff and those people might prefer Ipsy, but I was a subscriber of both and ended up cancelling Ipsy after 3 months b/c a) they sent me a bright red lipstick every month and B) I wanted more variety than I was receiving. Â  Just my 2 cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I appreciate it! After I get my first box I think I'll review my choices and see about refining things. I do know I checked savory snacks and some of the other stuff except the busy mom stuff since I'm not one. Ill have to see what i get. I know I just joined (so happy I got to skip the wait for the invite) but I'm already impatient about receiving my first one haha! I can't wait to see what I get. I have seen some nice ones and am ordering a pac of the small makeup pots to recant foil samples if I ever get them. So... here's hoping for a great first box!


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I appreciate it! After I get my first box I think I'll review my choices and see about refining things. I do know I checked savory snacks and some of the other stuff except the busy mom stuff since I'm not one. Ill have to see what i get. I know I just joined (so happy I got to skip the wait for the invite) but I'm already impatient about receiving my first one haha! I can't wait to see what I get. I have seen some nice ones and am ordering a pac of the small makeup pots to recant foil samples if I ever get them. So... here's hoping for a great first box!

I'm not a busy mom either but I am a busy person in general so I was hoping for something I could use! So far I don't think I've received anything with this category. It's great that you got to skip the wait! The wait for that invite email nearly killed me haha. My very first box was probably my least favorite of them all but still worth the $10 so I stuck around. I'm glad I did! In 5 boxes I've only received one foil, and it was very large and I got multiple uses out of it. I don't prefer that type of packaging but don't mind it every once in a while. Good luck with your first box!! And good luck trying to go "spoiler free", I know I sure can't!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not a busy mom either but I am a busy person in general so I was hoping for something I could use! So far I don't think I've received anything with this category. It's great that you got to skip the wait! The wait for that invite email nearly killed me haha. My very first box was probably my least favorite of them all but still worth the $10 so I stuck around. I'm glad I did! In 5 boxes I've only received one foil, and it was very large and I got multiple uses out of it. I don't prefer that type of packaging but don't mind it every once in a while. Good luck with your first box!! And good luck trying to go "spoiler free", I know I sure can't!
I am so happy I got to skip the wait. I'd have gone nuts waiting. The only way I'll go spoiler free is if they simply don't update and show what I get in my first box prior to me getting it. I like spoilers haha! I can't help but peek. The only reason I get surpised by Beauty Box 5 and Glossybox is because BB5 only releases one and GB only releases 2 and they both send five products haha. But if I get either a bit late I always end up seeing the stuff on Instagram.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh -- I saw the Rocky Road flavored Chuao bar on clearance at Target ($3.50). I finally picked one up. ...umm...I hated it! I'll have to check out the other flavors but Rocky Road was terrible. (controversial view, i know i know)


----------



## LindseyJ (Jan 21, 2014)

I finally decided to sign up for birchbox today! it says my box will ship on the 31st. Will I be getting the January box?


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh -- I saw the Rocky Road flavored Chuao bar on clearance at Target ($3.50). I finally picked one up. ...umm...I hated it! I'll have to check out the other flavors but Rocky Road was terrible. (controversial view, i know i know)
Yah......I tried one, too.  I was a bit surprised to see whole marshmallows chilling out in the bar.   Hmmmmm..........


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh -- I saw the Rocky Road flavored Chuao bar on clearance at Target ($3.50). I finally picked one up. ...umm...I hated it! I'll have to check out the other flavors but Rocky Road was terrible. (controversial view, i know i know)

I tried it a few weeks ago I hated it too!  It was almost like they didn't even try to make it good.  I also tried Orange-a-go-go at the same time and it was equally as gross.  I was really confused because every one of their bars I've tried up to this point I've liked.  Spicy Maya is my absolute favorite followed by Popcorn Pop, Honeycomb, and Firecracker.  I miss some of their old flavors.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally decided to sign up for birchbox today! it says my box will ship on the 31st. Will I be getting the January box?
I was going to ask, do we know what the welcome box contains this month?


----------



## LindseyJ (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to ask, do we know what the welcome box contains this month?  
Whats a welcome box? Is the first box different than the monthly box? Sorry for asking, but I don't know much about Birchbox at all, lol.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whats a welcome box? Is the first box different than the monthly box? Sorry for asking, but I don't know much about Birchbox at all, lol. 
The welcome box is for gift subscriptions only because they don't have the profile for the person the gift is for. Regular monthly subscribers (or those who paid for a year up front for a regular subscription not a gift one) will get one of the variations of January's box. I'm new too and just trolled the threads here and the Facebook account for the info as well as looking at the FAQs.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Â 

Ditto. Same thing happened last month. I figure it will arrive tomorrow or Wed. Good thing I got a major dud of a box this month, I'm not exactly excited for it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank God! I thought I was the only one who hadn't received their box yet. Mine shipped on the 11th and it is STILL sitting in New Jersey. If it hasn't moved from there I'm can only assume that the new winter weather advisory for the East Coast will delay it even more. I don't understand why Birchbox does not simply give us the option of how they ship it. I would pay extra to know that mine is not going to sit in a warehouse for 10+ days. I have a annual subscription, but with all of these super slow deliveries I am starting to regret purchasing the whole year. Maybe I'll get my box by the time they ship February's.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 21, 2014)

Call me a chocoholic snob but I thought the distribution of pieces was HORRIBLE. I maybe got like 6 almond and 3 marshmallows? You're right on the marshmallow front - mine were also pretty stale. The chocolate itself wasn't good enough to salvage the "Rocky Road" thing. I loved Honey Comb when I got it in my birchbox. The steep price ($5? $6?) definitely kept me away but I was always curious. Now that I've tried another flavor, I might have over hyped it in my head.



> I tried it a few weeks ago I hated it too! Â It was almost like they didn't even try to make it good. Â I also tried Orange-a-go-go at the same time and it was equally as gross. Â I was really confused because every one of their bars I've tried up to this pointÂ I've liked. Â Spicy Maya is my absolute favorite followed by Popcorn Pop, Honeycomb, and Firecracker. Â I miss some of their old flavors. Â





> Yah......I tried one, too.Â  I was a bit surprised to see whole marshmallows chilling out in the bar.Â Â  Hmmmmm..........


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Call me a chocoholic snob but I thought the distribution of pieces was HORRIBLE. I maybe got like 6 almond and 3 marshmallows? You're right on the marshmallow front - mine were also pretty stale. The chocolate itself wasn't good enough to salvage the "Rocky Road" thing. I loved Honey Comb when I got it in my birchbox. The steep price ($5? $6?) definitely kept me away but I was always curious. Now that I've tried another flavor, I might have over hyped it in my head.


 I'm excited. I put in an order and added a couple of the chocolate bars. I got the honey comb one and I had to try the bacon maple one... I was just too curious not to. Lol.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know some people ONLY want the beauty stuff and those people might prefer Ipsy, but I was a subscriber of both and ended up cancelling Ipsy after 3 months b/c a) they sent me a bright red lipstick every month and B) I wanted more variety than I was receiving.   Just my 2 cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The problem is when you only want beauty products but don't like Ipsy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would be much happier with Birchbox if every food item was a beauty sample, even a small foil.  I'm not interested in any of it.  I follow a lot of sub boxes though and Birchbox really is still my favorite despite the lifestyle items.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought I got a defective rocky road bar last week. It looked so amazing on the Birchbox website but when I opened the package, I just kind of looked at it and lost my desire to eat it. There were only a few puny little marshmallows scattered across the bottom and maybe 3 almonds. Both hubby and I ate some and I mentioned the bars were award-winning. He just snickered and said he didn't taste anything special. I agreed.


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Ladies!  I know if you gift yourself a subscription, you get an intro box, but does anyone know if you gift yourself again after the initial subscription will you get another intro box?  Thanks!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Call me a chocoholic snob but I thought the distribution of pieces was HORRIBLE. I maybe got like 6 almond and 3 marshmallows? You're right on the marshmallow front - mine were also pretty stale. The chocolate itself wasn't good enough to salvage the "Rocky Road" thing. I loved Honey Comb when I got it in my birchbox. The steep price ($5? $6?) definitely kept me away but I was always curious. Now that I've tried another flavor, I might have over hyped it in my head.
 
I was pretty bummed with the potato chip bar, it was no way close to the chocolate covered lays.  Man I wish those were still around, well my ass doesn't, but damn those chips are amazing.


----------



## cupcaketara (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was pretty bummed with the potato chip bar, it was no way close to the chocolate covered lays.  Man I wish those were still around, well my ass doesn't, but damn those chips are amazing.
I felt the same way! I ordered one for fun with a regular order, and it was good, but not what I was hoping for. There's a local place in my area that makes hand-dipped potato chips with the thick, super greasy kind of chip - I was hoping for something like that. I never got around to trying the lays, I couldn't bring myself to spend so much on such a tiny bag.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 22, 2014)

Any idea how many days it usually take BB customer service to respond to emails?  Thanks!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any idea how many days it usually take BB customer service to respond to emails?  Thanks!
 
I usually hear back from them within a few hours, assuming I sent the email during business hours.  Have you been waiting for days?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Yes.  Just two though.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 22, 2014)

Can someone please tell me How do you cancel your birchbox? I don't see an option for it on my profile?


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

After reading through this thread I went ahead and resub'ed for BB last night!  Then I went on a cleaning spree today and went through a ton of makeup.  How come it is so hard to throw away makeup?!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 22, 2014)

Nevermind. There it was right there in front of me. Lol


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes.  Just two though.  
yay! So I heard back.  The email response made no sense so I ended up calling and the CS rep was super nice and helpful and it was a quick call vs sitting on hold forever.  Nicely done BB.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my BB for this month...... I did get my Ulta order today and they forgot my free samples....I was so bummed. I think I was more excited to get those than I was about what I actually ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally received both boxes yesterday.  I think I ended up with one awesome box between the two.  I have enjoyed getting two BBs but will be happy to go back to one.  I think I end up happier with just the one box.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 22, 2014)

Man, after seeing so many wonderful photos of awesome Birchboxes I'm a bit bummed my box won't ship out til the 27th. Hopefully once it ships it'll get here quickly! I wish I could see what I'd be getting... I have this tendency to be super impatient for that first shipment when I get a new sub because I'm so excited haha! 

ETA: Nevermind! Almost minutes after I posted I got the tracking email haha! It shipped yesterday even though my original email said it wouldn't ship til the 27th! Yay! I wonder how long it'll take before I finally get it.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL. I signed up in anticipation for the US Weekly collab and I'm getting a January box, too! Basically just hoping for anything but the Nail Rock.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting on my BB for this month...... I did get my Ulta order today and they forgot my free samples....I was so bummed. I think I was more excited to get those than I was about what I actually ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I received an Ulta order last Monday and they also forgot my free samples. I received an awesome free GWP so it softened the blow but damn if I wasn't just a tad disappointed.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 23, 2014)

Did anyone else get a "Valentines Day" theme email from BB today?





QUOTE: "Every month, they'll receive a box of* 4-5 deluxe samples *tailored to their style..."

Did they change this? Wasn't it supposed to be 4-6?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else get a "Valentines Day" theme email from BB today?

QUOTE: "Every month, they'll receive a box of* 4-5 deluxe samples *tailored to their style..."

Did they change this? Wasn't it supposed to be 4-6?
I didn't get the email, but I think it's always been 4-5...


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else get a "Valentines Day" theme email from BB today?





QUOTE: "Every month, they'll receive a box of* 4-5 deluxe samples *tailored to their style..."

Did they change this? Wasn't it supposed to be 4-6?

Interesting...good catch. If I recall correctly even this month some boxes had 6 items and last I went through the faq section it was 4-6. If they are decreasing the max possible samples, I hope they're doing it because they're confident they've stepped up sample quality/size


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box #64 for me... 100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

                              Skin &amp; Co Roma Truffle Therapy Serum

                              Camille Beckman Body Butter

                              Toni &amp; Guy Heat Protection Mist

                              Reviver Dry Deoderant Swipes for Clothes

Not a bad box; a good mixture of items, and I"ll try everything, even though I just received the Eyeko Mascara in November and didn't really need another mascara...

  I received my box on Saturday... Mascara - eh.. hated it.. took way too many coats to achieve any

length or volume on me..actually trashed it after 2 uses and it's very hard for me to throw makeup away.. lol...Serum-love it!...Body Butter-is ok, smell doesn't bother me, but I probably wouldn't purchase it...Heat Protection Mist- loving this, but I think the overspray is making my linoleum bathroom floor very slippery ...Swipes-haven't tried them yet.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 23, 2014)

Fruit pigmented mascara was such a joke. I used a tricks to make mascara work as eyeliner with it instead. Worked decently! I'll be doing this with any unwanted mascara that comes my way.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 23, 2014)

> Interesting...good catch. If I recall correctly even this month some boxes had 6 items and last I went through the faq section it was 4-6. If they are decreasing the max possible samples, I hope they're doing it because they're confident they've stepped up sample quality/size


 My thought exactly.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 23, 2014)

> Fruit pigmented mascara was such a joke. I used a tricks to make mascara work as eyeliner with it instead. Worked decently! I'll be doing this with any unwanted mascara that comes my way.


 Mine was all dried up, didn't even get to try it. Sounds like I didn't miss much! LOL. Weird box this time. The mascara was dried up and the body lotion gone. The Paula's Choice stuff had leaked all over the box and there fore the 2 of the tea bags were soaked! One I did try was weak and tasted like dishwater. Just all around weird and bad! BB didn't have any more boxes so they credited me for February so I don't have to pay for it. Still I order the box to try out things, not to have to go without? . . . . Oh well! Such that it is!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine was all dried up, didn't even get to try it. Sounds like I didn't miss much! LOL. Weird box this time. The mascara was dried up and the body lotion gone. The Paula's Choice stuff had leaked all over the box and there fore the 2 of the tea bags were soaked! One I did try was weak and tasted like dishwater. Just all around weird and bad! BB didn't have any more boxes so they credited me for February so I don't have to pay for it. Still I order the box to try out things, not to have to go without? . . . . Oh well! Such that it is!
Weird... At least you got the other few items for free!

The mascara also sucked as an eyeliner. Eyes got a little watery later in the day and dabbing with a tissue just took everything off. Le sad.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 23, 2014)

I could see the mascara working for someone who wants a more natural alternative and has blonde lashes just to color them but thats about it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 23, 2014)

> Weird... At least you got the other few items for free! The mascara also sucked as an eyeliner. Eyes got a little watery later in the day and dabbing with a tissue just took everything off. Le sad.


 So sorry that didn't work either, at least you tried to make the product work! As a mascara it might of also let your eyes water to and done the same thing! I guess really I should be glad it was dried up and not caused aggravation to my eyes!!!! so thank you for making me see the positive side????? LOL better than negative???? Take care


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Interesting...good catch. If I recall correctly even this month some boxes had 6 items and last I went through the faq section it was 4-6. If they are decreasing the max possible samples, I hope they're doing it because they're confident they've stepped up sample quality/size

the reason people get 6 items are because of the finds. they don't count as a sample but as an extra instead. i'm pretty sure its always been stated as 4-5 even though i've received a couple of 6 item boxes myself


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
the reason people get 6 items are because of the finds. they don't count as a sample but as an extra instead. i'm pretty sure its always been stated as 4-5 even though i've received a couple of 6 item boxes myself

Since they all count for points, I'm not sure they're exactly extras as how I'd consider them 




 I mean, yeah, I get how they're extras lol in the sense that they're not always going to strictly fall into the beauty/makeup/hair category (food, tea, candy!) I was sure last time I checked it still said 4-6 samples though because a friend was going through the faq when she was considering a box...hmm


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Since they all count for points, I'm not sure they're exactly extras as how I'd consider them 



 I mean, yeah, I get how they're extras lol in the sense that they're not always going to strictly fall into the beauty/makeup/hair category (food, tea, candy!) I was sure last time I checked it still said 4-6 samples though because a friend was going through the faq when she was considering a box...hmm

well the reason birchbox says they're extras is because they promised the birchbox finds wouldnt replace any of our samples. so the burts bees, chapstick, mint chocolate bar &amp; all of those things that are considered mass products are labeled as finds so people wont complain. 

the tea &amp; the chuao are considered lifestyle samples so they're not exactly in the same category as the finds since they are considered as a sample


----------



## Pixels (Jan 24, 2014)

How do you use mascara as an eyeliner?


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you use mascara as an eyeliner?
A makeup artist on YT, gossmakeupartist, just posted this tip a few days ago. You take the mascara wand out, take your eyeliner brush and get the mascara off the wand and onto the liner brush and line your eyes with the brush as you would a gel liner.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 24, 2014)

for anyone thinking about pulling the trigger on the CS Revealed palette -- this is a great deal.

(xposted to the enablers thread)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 24, 2014)

@usofjessamerica aw dang and i already got the revealed palette from birchbox! what an awesome deal.

it's great though, i always loved the nude'tude but i get a much wider range of colors from the revealed palette. and i was pleasantly surprised by the quality.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



for anyone thinking about pulling the trigger on the CS Revealed palette -- this is a great deal.

(xposted to the enablers thread)

All the expletives.  I need this. Cart tetris has been happening at CS for a while too.

Edit- just the revealed palette is $15 and the 25off coupon works on it- might bite the bullet on just that (money's tight, yo.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
All the expletives.  I need this. Cart tetris has been happening at CS for a while too.

Edit- just the revealed palette is $15 and the 25off coupon works on it- might bite the bullet on just that (money's tight, yo.)
ooh. thats good to know. i def dont need all the other things in that picture. on that note, i dont really need Revealed. but yanno. whats a girl to do besides think about whether or not to buy more make up?


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooh. thats good to know. i def dont need all the other things in that picture. on that note, i dont really need Revealed. but yanno. whats a girl to do besides think about whether or not to buy more make up?

But you want it!  I actually could use the revealed palette.  I dunno who I am, but I literally have no natural palettes.

Edit because I'm dumb: You get an extra $3 off or whatever in points too!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've never used CS stuff.  I received a makeup brush with Ipsy, but passed it off to my SIL.  How is their quality.  I'm drooling over the two MAC 15x eyeshadow palettes they put up on their site today.  They're 100.00 each though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good pigment eyeshadow?


----------



## tabarhodes (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received an Ulta order last Monday and they also forgot my free samples. I received an awesome free GWP so it softened the blow but damn if I wasn't just a tad disappointed.
Well, I decided to be whiney and I e-mailed Ulta to complain about my missing free samples lol. They said they will mail them out right away.Yay!

Also, I finally got my BB yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised that the mascara smells like fruit lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never used CS stuff.  I received a makeup brush with Ipsy, but passed it off to my SIL.  How is their quality.  I'm drooling over the two MAC 15x eyeshadow palettes they put up on their site today.  They're 100.00 each though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good pigment eyeshadow?
@CheshireCookie loooooves CS (or at least thats what i think of when i think of her). From the stuff I've used/seen in real life, it all looks nice with decent staying power as long as you use a primer. I use the brushes and all and those are great and dandy. My best friend loves the eyeshadow since its cheap!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jan 24, 2014)

Coastal scents--$8 in shipping???? Hmmm, might just cash in BB points instead.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

@Dezzie1152 I was not sold until I got samples in my BB - and I love them.  I can swatch them tonight if you'd like!  The only thing I guess I'd like a little more is a little more blending power, but they're pretty colors, good staying power with my theBalm Primer, pretty good color payoff.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Dezzie1152 I was not sold until I got samples in my BB - and I love them.  I can swatch them tonight if you'd like!  The only thing I guess I'd like a little more is a little more blending power, but they're pretty colors, good staying power with my theBalm Primer, pretty good color payoff.

If you can swatch them for me, i'll love you forever!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you can swatch them for me, i'll love you forever!

Yeah girl! I'll do it when I get home tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
All the expletives.  I need this. Cart tetris has been happening at CS for a while too.

Edit- just the revealed palette is $15 and the 25off coupon works on it- might bite the bullet on just that (money's tight, yo.)
What is the 25 off coupon?

I got the revealed sample in my BB this month but haven't tried it....though I'm dying to buy the palette because the colors


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

The 25 percent off coupon is on coastalscents.com and it's 25off!

Here are the swatches of the four revealed colors that came in Birchbox this month.  Sorry for the messiness.. I was totally multitasking.



 



First is flash, second is no flash!  Left to right is base of Nyx Milk, then the Balm's Stay Don't Stray primer, then all by itself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

> The 25 percent off coupon is on coastalscents.com and it's 25off! Here are the swatches of the four revealed colors that came in Birchbox this month. Â Sorry for the messiness.. I was totally multitasking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First is flash, second is no flash! Â Left to right is base of Nyx Milk, then the Balm's Stay Don't Stray primer, then all by itself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Hope this is helpful! Thanks so much!! I think those colors look great! Definitely worth trying!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks so much!! I think those colors look great! Definitely worth trying!

I want this palette so badly!  I used these colors a few days ago with the primer and they didn't budge!  I was sitting at a bar watching two whole football games too, so they can take some wear and tear!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah, i'm heading to their website right now lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CheshireCookie loooooves CS (or at least thats what i think of when i think of her). From the stuff I've used/seen in real life, it all looks nice with decent staying power as long as you use a primer. I use the brushes and all and those are great and dandy. My best friend loves the eyeshadow since its cheap!

Hahaha, yes I do! CS girl at your service! @usofjessamerica @Dezzie1152 I believe there are a couple of CS palettes that I swatched in the Eyeshadow Mania thread if you're interested in taking a look at those as well. They're towards the front of the posts. Some of the 120 Palettes I think. Is there any particular palette you were looking at Dez? I have pretty much all of them except the new Revealed palette.....which may become mine soon LOL


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just finished my Nail Rock glitter mani and it totally reminds me of pixie dust/liquid sand finishes. Before top coat:




After top coat:



Clean up wasn't too bad but next time I'll use tape or Vaseline to make it easier. Glad I traded for 3 of these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Just finished my Nail Rock glitter mani and it totally reminds me of pixie dust/liquid sand finishes. Before top coat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 soooo pretty! I'm going to put that on my BB wish list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 25, 2014)

Man, seeing all the awesome goodies on here makes me wish my box would hurry up! It's in transit and won't be here til Tuesday or Wednesday but man, I am super excited to try everything out!


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha, yes I do! CS girl at your service! @usofjessamerica @Dezzie1152 I believe there are a couple of CS palettes that I swatched in the Eyeshadow Mania thread if you're interested in taking a look at those as well. They're towards the front of the posts. Some of the 120 Palettes I think. Is there any particular palette you were looking at Dez? I have pretty much all of them except the new Revealed palette.....which may become mine soon LOL

Honestly, I was just wondering about the quality of the eyeshadow.  I checked out your swatches and the pigment looks great!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



for anyone thinking about pulling the trigger on the CS Revealed palette -- this is a great deal.

(xposted to the enablers thread)

Thank you for this!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but what did the Besame sample actually look like inside the packaging? Also, what color or colors was/were sent out? I saw a review mention something about 'matchsticks' and I can't picture that. Anyway, I ordered the full size in Dusty Rose even though I didn't get a sample. I already have the lip/cheek tint tin and the red lip pot with the glossy thick balm inside. The pot is my favorite of the two. I think I have a slight Besame crush!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure this has been discussed before, but what did the Besame sample actually look like inside the packaging? Also, what color or colors was/were sent out? I saw a review mention something about 'matchsticks' and I can't picture that. Anyway, I ordered the full size in Dusty Rose even though I didn't get a sample. I already have the lip/cheek tint tin and the red lip pot with the glossy thick balm inside. The pot is my favorite of the two. I think I have a slight Besame crush! 



 
According to Google, this is what the "matchstick" lipstick samples look like.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to Google, this is what the "matchstick" lipstick samples look like.




Tiny but extremely cute. I wouldn't mind getting that!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to Google, this is what the "matchstick" lipstick samples look like.




Audiophilekate--Thanks so much! I have never, ever seen lip samples done this way. So cute. While I think I still prefer little mini twist up samples overall, I do like how unique this is, plus, this way you get 2 different colors to try out. My problem would be that I'd want to save them instead of using them, lol. Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting my Dusty Rose shade to try out. I think there's one other pink I might consider down the line--Portrait, or something like that. Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## easybreezy (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I tried out the dry conditioner, as someone correctly pointed out it is indeed for the hair ends.  The description on the Birchbox site is totally incorrect, it talks about cornstarch and there is none in the ingredients.  I've emailed them before about inaccurate descriptions (describing a chemical sunscreen as a physical sunscreen) but I'm not sure I want CS to know me as the crazy blurb fact checker.

Edit: Who am I kidding, I just sent an email.  I am crazy about accuracy, I probably missed my calling as an editor.


Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox is not *great* at fact checking.  

In their most recent eye shadow tutorials, the INIKA rep made some straight up incorrect comments regarding extremely basic color theory. She described how orange is a good color for blue eyes because they are contrasting colors and across from each other on the color wheel, this is fine/correct.  But THEN she went on to say that blue/silver also work because they are the complimentary colors of blue, which is wrong.  Orange is complimentary to blue, _because_ it is contrasting.  I get that they don't want to contradict a guest, but then they made actual bullet points in the video reiterating her (incorrect) points.  I left a comment, but so far have been ignored.  This kind of thing makes me crazy.

I remembered ^these comments today as I was opening up my BB shipment.  A product I ordered was listed at 8.45 oz. and I received a 6 oz.  Pretty big difference!  I emailed them about it.  I actually had this same issue on my last order - the page listed 8 cards and the reality was 6!  I am one of those people who considers the cost per unit before I purchase, so these kinds of things drive me crazy.  I ended up returning the cards and asked them to update the website.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 27, 2014)

Aw, so much hate on the Chauo bars. I totally believe you guys, that the Rocky Road is gross, but I love the Potato Chip flavor. I never tried the chocolate covered Lays, but I have tried the Trader Joes version, which I thought was so heavy, as to be kind of gross.

I asked for four bars for  Valentines day, instead of truffles or flowers. I asked for two Bacons, a Popcorn, and a Potato Chip bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lsarao (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw, so much hate on the Chauo bars. I totally believe you guys, that the Rocky Road is gross, but I love the Potato Chip flavor. I never tried the chocolate covered Lays, but I have tried the Trader Joes version, which I thought was so heavy, as to be kind of gross.

I asked for four bars for  Valentines day, instead of truffles or flowers. I asked for two Bacons, a Popcorn, and a Potato Chip bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Has anyone tried the new "firecracker" flavor? It's got sea salt, chipotle and pop rocks in dark chocolate. It's literally life-changing. Seriously!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw, so much hate on the Chauo bars. I totally believe you guys, that the Rocky Road is gross, but I love the Potato Chip flavor. I never tried the chocolate covered Lays, but I have tried the Trader Joes version, which I thought was so heavy, as to be kind of gross.

I asked for four bars for  Valentines day, instead of truffles or flowers. I asked for two Bacons, a Popcorn, and a Potato Chip bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
After all the talk about those bars I actually went to Target and bought the honeycomb one and told myself it was incentive to work out more. I could have it if I met a workout goal. We will see how it works hahahahaha!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2014)

It sounds like such a weird flavor, but the breadcrumbs and sea salt one is SO GOOD.  I love it!  Still need to try the potato chip one!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hmmm my Target only carried the Honeycomb and the Potato chip one. I figure...how can you go wrong with potato chips and chocolate? My dad used to actually sit with a slice of chocolate cake and a handful of Lays potato chips and eat them. Salty and sweet. Not in the same bite mind you but more or less together. Yeah, my dad is an oddball but I tried it once and well, frankly, it's delicious and wouldn't be much different than Lays dipped in chocolate I suppose....mmm now I'm hungry. 

Man, I'm going nuts waiting for my January box! It shipped/was picked up by Newgistics on the 22nd. It takes the exact and I mean exact same route as my Glossybox. Going by typical shipping patterns I should get GB tomorrow but BB seems to be stuck in Fisher's IN....they use the exact same shipping method too. I was hoping to get both tomorrow but at least I can totally have one package waiting for me when I get home tomorrow!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jan 27, 2014)

> It sounds like such a weird flavor, but the breadcrumbs and sea salt one is SO GOOD. Â I love it! Â Still need to try the potato chip one!


The breadcrumbs and sea salt one is my FAVORITE!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope. For me totally same bite. Favorite comfort snack through childhood and high school was Chocolate Malted Crunch ice cream from Rite Aid (I hope someone else knows what this is!) with crushed ruffles on top. Oh to be 16 and athletic...!



> Hmmm my Target only carried the Honeycomb and the Potato chip one. I figure...how can you go wrong with potato chips and chocolate? My dad used to actually sit with a slice of chocolate cake and a handful of Lays potato chips and eat them. Salty and sweet. Not in the same bite mind you but more or less together. Yeah, my dad is an oddball but I tried it once and well, frankly, it's delicious and wouldn't be much different than Lays dipped in chocolate I suppose....mmm now I'm hungry.Â  Man, I'm going nuts waiting for my January box! It shipped/was picked up by Newgistics on the 22nd. It takes the exact and I mean exact same route as my Glossybox. Going by typical shipping patterns I should get GB tomorrow but BB seems to be stuck in Fisher's IN....they use the exact same shipping method too. I was hoping to get both tomorrow but at least I can totally have oneÂ package waiting for me when I get home tomorrow!Â


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nope. For me totally same bite. Favorite comfort snack through childhood and high school was Chocolate Malted Crunch ice cream from Rite Aid (I hope someone else knows what this is!) with crushed ruffles on top. Oh to be 16 and athletic...!
Haha! Well, I confess I did do it once or twice, eat bites of cake and chips at the same time...If I tried that now...well, let's just say the junk food in my teenage years is taking revenge on me now lol....I think if the only part of me that reverted back to being 16 was my metabolism, I'd be okay with that. Just not the rest of me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw, so much hate on the Chauo bars. I totally believe you guys, that the Rocky Road is gross, but I love the Potato Chip flavor. I never tried the chocolate covered Lays, but I have tried the Trader Joes version, which I thought was so heavy, as to be kind of gross.

I asked for four bars for  Valentines day, instead of truffles or flowers. I asked for two Bacons, a Popcorn, and a Potato Chip bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I didn't care for the TJ's version either, but the lays are similar. 

OMG the bacon Chauo bar is the best one ever!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 27, 2014)

One thing I really have to ask:how the frik do you pronounce Chauo?


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the new "firecracker" flavor? It's got sea salt, chipotle and pop rocks in dark chocolate. It's literally life-changing. Seriously! 

I love that one, too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One thing I really have to ask:how the frik do you pronounce Chauo? 
I pronounce it "chow" but that may not be correct.


----------



## JessP (Jan 28, 2014)

> One thing I really have to ask:how the frik do you pronounce Chauo?Â


It's chew-ow (named after a cacao-growing region in Venezuela). They are based here in SD so I've gotten to pop into one of their shops - chocolate heaven lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> OMG the bacon Chauo bar is the best one ever!


 Omg yes!!! My life is complete now that I've eaten this. Lol. Total mouth-gasm.


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's chew-ow (named after a cacao-growing region in Venezuela). They are based here in SD so I've gotten to pop into one of their shops - chocolate heaven lol.


Well I'm pretty impressed with myself now, cause I was pronouncing it right! (completely by accident, but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg yes!!! My life is complete now that I've eaten this. Lol. Total mouth-gasm.


Really?? I must try this! I got the firecracker one in my December box and LOVED it. I have the whole lot of them in my cart, just waiting and debating whether to buy them outright or use points?? My mom has been making chocolate covered potato chips for years! We are really big on the sweet &amp; salty thing in my family. Two examples, we ALWAYS put peanut butter and maple syrup on our pancakes and we eat pb&amp;j sandwiches with our chili. Weird right?? But the weirdest is my hubby's family.... His uncles cut up cold hotdogs and put them in the middle of mini powdered donuts!! (I've never tried that one and don't intend to!)


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg yes!!! My life is complete now that I've eaten this. Lol. Total mouth-gasm.
> 
> ...


 If you like the pb and syrup pancakes (I do too!) then I think you will love the bacon chocolate. The salty bacon is ground up really fine and well distributed throughout the maple chocolate. Mmm... Wish I had another one. Lol. I will be re-ordering it! Soon!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 28, 2014)

I know this will sound gross, but one combo that's so good is vanilla ice cream and French fries. Omg! In HS my brothers and I would get a McDonald's vanilla cone and a lg fry and all take turns dipping the hot fries through the ice cream. Haven't done it in years but may need a childhood throwback day soon. OT: Does anyone remember the mid-80s when Burger King had Crayola Bears as a promo? My older bro and I had one each when they came out - a yellow for him, blue for me - and for my birthday this past Dec, he found a yellow and blue set on eBay and surprised me with the blue one. Best birthday gift ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 28, 2014)

Nooooo not weird!!! My best friend is totally a drip her fries in a milkshake kinda gal. It's so good if you have the right kind of fry!



> I know this will sound gross, but one combo that's so good is vanilla ice cream and French fries. Omg! In HS my brothers and I would get a McDonald's vanilla cone and a lg fry and all take turns dipping the hot fries through the ice cream. Haven't done it in years but may need a childhood throwback day soon. OT: Does anyone remember the mid-80s when Burger King had Crayola Bears as a promo? My older bro and I had one each when they came out - a yellow for him, blue for me - and for my birthday this past Dec, he found a yellow and blue set on eBay and surprised me with the blue one. Best birthday gift ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this will sound gross, but one combo that's so good is vanilla ice cream and French fries. Omg! In HS my brothers and I would get a McDonald's vanilla cone and a lg fry and all take turns dipping the hot fries through the ice cream. Haven't done it in years but may need a childhood throwback day soon.

OT: Does anyone remember the mid-80s when Burger King had Crayola Bears as a promo? My older bro and I had one each when they came out - a yellow for him, blue for me - and for my birthday this past Dec, he found a yellow and blue set on eBay and surprised me with the blue one. Best birthday gift ever!!






I love french fries dipped in Wendy's Frosty if that counts! My friend always dipped his chicken nuggets into his Frosty. Weird stuff for some people but delicious to others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this will sound gross, but one combo that's so good is vanilla ice cream and French fries. Omg! In HS my brothers and I would get a McDonald's vanilla cone and a lg fry and all take turns dipping the hot fries through the ice cream. Haven't done it in years but may need a childhood throwback day soon.

OT: Does anyone remember the mid-80s when Burger King had Crayola Bears as a promo? My older bro and I had one each when they came out - a yellow for him, blue for me - and for my birthday this past Dec, he found a yellow and blue set on eBay and surprised me with the blue one. Best birthday gift ever!!






I love the fries in the ice cream thing too!! McD has the best fries ever and delicious vanilla ice cream. Wendy's fries aren't my fave but we would dip those in the frosty too!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was eagerly awaiting my first Birchbox. They shipped it like a week ago, and it was out for delivery yesterday. But I never received it, and at 12:58 AM EST the USPS tracking info updated to "Delivery status not updated". So now I'm scared that they lost it and I'm also unsure of whether I should wait until today's mail comes to see if it arrives or if I should just immediately contact BB. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## camel11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was eagerly awaiting my first Birchbox. They shipped it like a week ago, and it was out for delivery yesterday. But I never received it, and at 12:58 AM EST the USPS tracking info updated to "Delivery status not updated". So now I'm scared that they lost it and I'm also unsure of whether I should wait until today's mail comes to see if it arrives or if I should just immediately contact BB. What do you guys think I should do?


I wonder if USPS had a systems snag yesterday with newgistics. I had a glossybox that had similar tracking problems, and I didn't receive it yesterday. They also ship newgistics. I'm waiting to see if it comes today, then I will call local USPS/and national. UGH.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was eagerly awaiting my first Birchbox. They shipped it like a week ago, and it was out for delivery yesterday. But I never received it, and at 12:58 AM EST the USPS tracking info updated to "Delivery status not updated". So now I'm scared that they lost it and I'm also unsure of whether I should wait until today's mail comes to see if it arrives or if I should just immediately contact BB. What do you guys think I should do?
This happened to me with my box this month. There is a link on that same page that you can use to request an update directly from USPS (it says if the information hasn't updated in 3 days...). I did that and less than 12 hours later my shipping page was updated. It's simple and worth a try.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 28, 2014)

Totally a fries and ice cream person- I really liked the potato chip chuao.  I got a sample pack of them when BB sent me the wrong shipment.  I kept it.. they didn't ask for it haha.  They had a full size popcorn one (gone now) and the minis.  I've had all of them now except the bacon and firecracker- now maybe I'll need to try them!  The bacon one is skeeving me out a bit because I'm super weird about meat haha.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 28, 2014)

@camel11 @IMDawnP Thank you for your input guys! But I think I spoke too soon in posting. I went out to take my cat for a walk, and I decided to check my mailbox and it was there.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Totally a fries and ice cream person- I really liked the potato chip chuao. Â I got a sample pack of them when BB sent me the wrong shipment. Â I kept it.. they didn't ask for it haha. Â They had a full size popcorn one (gone now) and the minis. Â I've had all of them now except the bacon and firecracker- now maybe I'll need to try them! Â The bacon one is skeeving me out a bit because I'm super weird about meat haha.


 I'm weird about meat too. the bacon is ground up super finely though so you get more of the flavor of bacon rather than pieces of bacon in your mouth. If that makes any sense? Lol.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 28, 2014)

This may have been posted already, but for people who were considering ordering the Coastal Scents Revealed palette, there's a huge set on their site for $24.95 that includes the palette, a blush palette, a brush set, liquid liner, kabuki brush, a pony, six rainbows, 47 puppies and all the chocolate you can eat. 

http://www.coastalscents.com/sale/sweetheart-collection-1.html

It's only $5 more than the palette by itself, and I just signed up on the site and got 300 rewards points ($3) for no apparent reason. SHOULD I?


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may have been posted already, but for people who were considering ordering the Coastal Scents Revealed palette, there's a huge set on their site for $24.95 that includes the palette, a blush palette, a brush set, liquid liner, kabuki brush, a pony, six rainbows, 47 puppies and all the chocolate you can eat. 

http://www.coastalscents.com/sale/sweetheart-collection-1.html

It's only $5 more than the palette by itself, and I just signed up on the site and got 300 rewards points ($3) for no apparent reason. SHOULD I?
I want this so bad, but I can't get it on my no-buy. I really hope they do something like this again next year!


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may have been posted already, but for people who were considering ordering the Coastal Scents Revealed palette, there's a huge set on their site for $24.95 that includes the palette, a blush palette, a brush set, liquid liner, kabuki brush, a pony, six rainbows, 47 puppies and all the chocolate you can eat. 

http://www.coastalscents.com/sale/sweetheart-collection-1.html

It's only $5 more than the palette by itself, and I just signed up on the site and got 300 rewards points ($3) for no apparent reason. SHOULD I?
You had me at 47 puppies!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 28, 2014)

> You had me at 47 puppies!Â


 I want 47 puppies!!!! My pups could always use more friends! I might have to open the two spare bedrooms, but we never use those, so now they would have a use! Must order wonderful puppy/makeup offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this will sound gross, but one combo that's so good is vanilla ice cream and French fries. Omg! In HS my brothers and I would get a McDonald's vanilla cone and a lg fry and all take turns dipping the hot fries through the ice cream. Haven't done it in years but may need a childhood throwback day soon.

OT: Does anyone remember the mid-80s when Burger King had Crayola Bears as a promo? My older bro and I had one each when they came out - a yellow for him, blue for me - and for my birthday this past Dec, he found a yellow and blue set on eBay and surprised me with the blue one. Best birthday gift ever!!




O_O I'm not alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE vanilla ice cream and fries! I kinda also like fries in vanilla or chocolate pudding...I dropped a fry into pudding accidentally one day in hs and said "meh, whatever" ate it and it was surprisingly good. I love getting a Wendy's Frosty and fries.... my husband says it's gross...I totally don't care. Nice to see I'm not alone in the weirdness lol!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought the revealed palette from bb two days before coastal scents offered that bundle =o( super sad!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm weird about meat too. the bacon is ground up super finely though so you get more of the flavor of bacon rather than pieces of bacon in your mouth. If that makes any sense? Lol.

Ooh that's helpful!  Maybe I'll try it today.. it's sitting right here at my desk..


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought the revealed palette from bb two days before coastal scents offered that bundle =o( super sad!

Can you return it and order from Coastal Scents? I think BB does free return shipping..


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 31, 2014)

Found on Birchbox.... "Hi there, Step. Pose. Repeat. Itâ€™s awards season, and weâ€™re prepping by watching all the Best Picture nominees and dusting off our sartorial scorecards. (After all, the red-carpet posing is a show in itself.) This year, weâ€™ve got some serious experts in our cornerâ€”the editors at Us Weekly, who have celebrity makeup artists on speed-dial and know the secret behind every red-carpet look. All month weâ€™ll be sharing star beauty intel with you, starting with Us Weekly editor Gwen Flambergâ€™s tips on posing for flattering photos. Instagram or tweet a pic of your Us Weekly Birchbox tagging #Birchbox and #PartyInABox for a chance to win a party in a boxâ€”including everything you need to host a blowout awards-show viewing party for you and 10 friends! For complete rules, go to Birchbox.com/rules." That sounds exciting! I love contests. Does anyone know, are we all getting the same samples with our Us Weekly box or will they still be based around our preferences? My hubby got his February men's BB on Tuesday and I'm so anxious for mine!!


----------



## gracewilson (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you return it and order from Coastal Scents? I think BB does free return shipping.. 

I'd wait before you do that - when I tried to look at the bundle on the website, it says it's missing.  Might just be a snafu, or they might be sold out!


----------



## Rachel S (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found on Birchbox....

"Hi there,
Step. Pose. Repeat. Itâ€™s awards season, and weâ€™re prepping by watching all the Best Picture nominees and dusting off our sartorial scorecards. (After all, the red-carpet posing is a show in itself.) This year, weâ€™ve got some serious experts in our cornerâ€”the editors at Us Weekly, who have celebrity makeup artists on speed-dial and know the secret behind every red-carpet look.

All month weâ€™ll be sharing star beauty intel with you, starting with Us Weekly editor Gwen Flambergâ€™s tips on posing for flattering photos.

Instagram or tweet a pic of your Us Weekly Birchbox tagging #Birchbox and #PartyInABox for a chance to win a party in a boxâ€”including everything you need to host a blowout awards-show viewing party for you and 10 friends! For complete rules, go to Birchbox.com/rules."


That sounds exciting! I love contests. Does anyone know, are we all getting the same samples with our Us Weekly box or will they still be based around our preferences? My hubby got his February men's BB on Tuesday and I'm so anxious for mine!!


nm I found the answer to my own question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 31, 2014)

> I'd wait before you do that - when I tried to look at the bundle on the website, it says it's missing. Â Might just be a snafu, or they might be sold out!


 I honestly wouldn't have wanted to deal with the hassle anyway. The brushes it came with from bb look like better quality, anyway. And I'm not much of a blush aficionado, generally stick to one or two. Really enjoying the palette already! Great mix of colors!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2014)

I had contacted Birchbox on 1/19/14 about my Harvey Prince Journey sample, which was leaking due to cracks.  On 1/21/14 they responded and stated they would send me a new sample but it might not be the one I got.  Which I was fine with as I personally thought the perfume smelled!

Got home today and was so confused as I saw a familar pink box!  This is what I got!





A whole new box!  Only dupe was the INKA in Eternal Marine.  I got a Navy feathered/flocked in my original box and this one has blue glitter! Great CS experience!  Now to sign up for that second box and get 200 points, decisions, decisions!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this will sound gross, but one combo that's so good is vanilla ice cream and French fries. Omg! In HS my brothers and I would get a McDonald's vanilla cone and a lg fry and all take turns dipping the hot fries through the ice cream. Haven't done it in years but may need a childhood throwback day soon.

OT: Does anyone remember the mid-80s when Burger King had Crayola Bears as a promo? My older bro and I had one each when they came out - a yellow for him, blue for me - and for my birthday this past Dec, he found a yellow and blue set on eBay and surprised me with the blue one. Best birthday gift ever!!





I love french fries dipped in Wendy's Frosty if that counts! My friend always dipped his chicken nuggets into his Frosty. Weird stuff for some people but delicious to others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not weird at all, I too like fries dipped in my Frosty! When I was a kid, I loved to snack on Mike-Sells plain ruffled potato chips dipped in strawberry ice cream, and I also dipped my chicken nuggets in honey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 2, 2014)

> Not weird at all, I too like fries dipped in my Frosty! When I was a kid, I loved to snack on Mike-Sells plain ruffled potato chips dipped in strawberry ice cream, and I also dipped my chicken nuggets in honey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Are you in Ohio? Mike-Sells has Esther Price chocolate covered chips.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not weird at all, I too like fries dipped in my Frosty! When I was a kid, I loved to snack on Mike-Sells plain ruffled potato chips dipped in strawberry ice cream, and I also dipped my chicken nuggets in honey.




Are you in Ohio? Mike-Sells has Esther Price chocolate covered chips. Nope, Indiana...


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 2, 2014)

> Nope, Indiana...


 Ah,Esther Price is Dayton's local candy, they sell the covered chips as a local plus local thing. They are tasty. The way this group goes gaga over chocolate covered chips I should just offer to trade chips for product.


----------

